# The Genius of Stihl, an Amazing Story



## THALL10326 (Jan 1, 2008)

2007 is history now and 2008 begins. However history itself remains one of the most interesting topics of all time. Millions spend countless hours everyday researching history. That said I'm gonna start 2008 off on AS with a history lesson on one man, the man of Stihl, Andreas Stihl himself. This thread is for those of you that come to read and never seem to post, I know there are many of you. You've seen plenty of fun, non-sense and wealth of information on this site. You've seen the sometimes bitter brand wars and fun and play wars over chainsaws of all things. This thread is for mere reading for those interested in more than chainsaws. This is about one mans life long work that gave us what we know today as the modern chainsaw we all enjoy arguing about, fussing about and sometimes even agreeing about. Enjoy.


Andreas Stihl was born 11/10/1896 in Zurich. His father was a small time trucker/farmer and his mother was a orphan. Having strained relations with his father Andreas Stihl leaves his parental home at a young age. He obtains his leaving certificate from primary school in Switzerland and goes to live with relations in Germany. He attends secondary school in Singen am Hohentwiel, then grammar school in Dusseldorf-Oberkassel.

At age 19, in 1915, WW1 is raging. He is sent to the front line. He is wounded four times, seriously injured in 1916. The last injury leaves him with a disabled lefthand and only partial use of his arm. For this reason Andreas Stihl is discharged from military service in 1917. After leaving the service he decides to study mechanical engineering. In 1920 he passes his state examination in mechanical engineering at the Technical Institute in Eisenach, where he is staying with an aunt.

This is followed by three years with various reowned firms, as he later writes. Among other positions, he works as an expert for a steam engines, which were ofter used in sawmills in those days. He see's first hand how strenuous the work is in sawmills becaused the logs have to be taken to the sationary saws. The idea of developing a portable power saw comes to Andreas Stihl during this period.

{more to come}


----------



## spacemule (Jan 1, 2008)

What's your source Tom?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 1, 2008)

spacemule said:


> What's your source Tom?



Its a 300 page interview with the entire Stihl family, written by Waldemar Schafer.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Its a 300 page interview with the entire Stihl family, written by Waldemar Schafer.



Cool. Sounds interesting. Is there anything about Dolmar in there?


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 1, 2008)

Teacher Tom...Next chapter please!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 1, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Cool. Sounds interesting. Is there anything about Dolmar in there?



Oh yes, there seemed to be alittle Stihl/Dolmar spat at one time. This interview was done with the Stihl family. The writer is getting his info from within the family itself, pretty good book. Alot of dealers have this book. I thought I would share it with the readers on here. Its a pretty amazing story and all true.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 1, 2008)

Tom keep the pages turning............  





.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 1, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Teacher Tom...Next chapter please!



Jim this book is 300 pages of stories and facts about Stihl himself and the company he left behind. Its gonna take me months to type all this but I will. Its a story worth knowing for anyone that likes a chainsaw.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Tom keep the pages turning............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ha, what I'm gonna do is write a good size post and then I'll be able to quote it and continue the story so everyone with be able to see it progress from post to post. I wish I used more than one finger to type,LOL


----------



## spacemule (Jan 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Oh yes, there seemed to be alittle Stihl/Dolmar spat at one time. This interview was done with the Stihl family. The writer is getting his info from within the family itself, pretty good book. Alot of dealers have this book. I thought I would share it with the readers on here. Its a pretty amazing story and all true.





> STIHL From an Idea to a World Brand Waldemar Schafer
> ISBN 13: 978-3-7992-4003-1 2006
> Detailed account of the Stihl story, covering eight decades of history,
> very informative and enlightening, not available in the US as of
> April 2007, but maybe eventually.



Hmm, wonder why it's not available in the US? I'd read it. ;-)


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 1, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Hmm, wonder why it's not available in the US? I'd read it. ;-)



Your reading it now, enjoy,LOL


----------



## 103scooter (Jan 1, 2008)

Mr.THALL some of us are impatiently waiting for your next installment.


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Jim this book is 300 pages of stories and facts about Stihl himself and the company he left behind. Its gonna take me months to type all this but I will. Its a story worth knowing for anyone that likes a chainsaw.



Perhaps you could scan the pages onto your computer; that way its just a simple matter of cut / paste, then editing for the parts you want? The meat of it so to speak. What's the book's title anyways?

NEVERMIND...you've already posted it. Sorry about that!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 1, 2008)

103scooter said:


> Mr.THALL some of us are impatiently waiting for your next installment.



But but, my pinky needs a rest,LOLOL. Trust me ole feller your gonna find this Andreas Stihl guy and amazing man. He flat refused to give up no matter how bad things got and in the end he prevailed. One determind man, wow.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 1, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Perhaps you could scan the pages onto your computer; that way its just a simple matter of cut / paste, then editing for the parts you want? The meat of it so to speak. What's the book's title anyways?



I thought about that but a piece at a time gives eveyone a chance to chime in. Jim you are now part of the biggest thread AS has ever seen, trust me! Your gonna enjoy how Stihl not only makes a saw but how he goes about traveling the world to sell it, man was a salesman like no other, well maybe cept me that is,LOL


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 1, 2008)

uh oh. this is a post of long, epic proportions.....think this might lock the site up and top the 5100 thread? lol.


Lets go Tommy, we all waiting.......


----------



## kevinj (Jan 1, 2008)

Tom,
We are all expecting this story to conclude...
The beginning is great... 
Don't just leave us uninformed.
Keep it going man,


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I thought about that but a piece at a time gives eveyone a chance to chime in. Jim you are now part of the biggest thread AS has ever seen, trust me! Your gonna enjoy how Stihl not only makes a saw but how he goes about traveling the world to sell it, man was a salesman like no other, well maybe cept me that is,LOL



lolololol...nobody can out-sell you Tom! Ole Andreas was never armed with tepid Folgers!


----------



## Woodie (Jan 1, 2008)

Would now be a safe time to go ahead and crap up this thread?


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Would now be a safe time to go ahead and crap up this thread?






Go away !!!!!





.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 1, 2008)

*Jred/Husky ROCKS!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Would now be a safe time to go ahead and crap up this thread?



LOLOL, see Woodie thats why I stopped , just top let you chime in ole boy. This is to be a real true fact story thread and plenty of breaks for the likes of you , you sucker!!,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## 103scooter (Jan 1, 2008)

Nothing like getting an early start this year. 

Bring me Folgers!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> *Jred/Husky ROCKS!!!!!!!!!*



All rocks with no story to tell, hmm, back to my typing,LOLOL


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 1, 2008)

:computer: :computer: 

C'mon Tom, do like that guy, LOL!


----------



## kevinj (Jan 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Go away !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hate to say it to Woodie,
But, yeah, 

Don't interrupt.

Keep it up Tom...


----------



## spacemule (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey Tom. I would suggest making your text a different color so it will be easier to scroll through to sort and read the story more quickly.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 1, 2008)

Hoss -

Are there any coffee shops close to tommy that will deliver? Maybe one of us can order him some so he can tic tack all night. We may need to order some elvis tunes too. Please no Demi movies or we'll never hear more of the story .


----------



## Scandy14 (Jan 1, 2008)

*One finger..........*

Remember guys, Tom said he was typing with one finger! This might take a while.......LOL


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 1, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Hey Tom. I would suggest making your text a different color so it will be easier to scroll through to sort and read the story more quickly.


Good plan maybe stihl orange.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 1, 2008)

_yawn..._


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 1, 2008)

Tom...try and use atleast two fingers or this going to take a long time man. Anxiously awaiting....


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> 2007 is history now and 2008 begins. However history itself remains one of the most interesting topics of all time. Millions spend countless hours everyday researching history. That said I'm gonna start 2008 off on AS with a history lesson on one man, the man of Stihl, Andreas Stihl himself. This thread is for those of you that come to read and never seem to post, I know there are many of you. You've seen plenty of fun, non-sense and wealth of information on this site. You've seen the sometimes bitter brand wars and fun and play wars over chainsaws of all things. This thread is for mere reading for those interested in more than chainsaws. This is about one mans life long work that gave us what we know today as the modern chainsaw we all enjoy arguing about, fussing about and sometimes even agreeing about. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> Andreas Stihl was born 11/10/1896 in Zurich. His father was a small time trucker/farmer and his mother was a orphan. Having strained relations with his father Andreas Stihl leaves his parental home at a young age. He obtains his leaving certificate from primary school in Switzerland and goes to live with relations in Germany. He attends secondary school in Singen am Hohentwiel, then grammar school in Dusseldorf-Oberkassel.
> ...



The conditions for realizing his idea are poor to begin with. Its a time of rampant inflation. In the face of all the economic problems, Andreas Stihl embarks on going into business on his own in 1923. Together with Carl Hohl, a friend, who is also an engineer, he founds a consulting firm in Augusten-strasse 111 in Stutgart on March 1,1923. The officail registered size of the business and storage rooms is 3.5x5.7 meters, not quite 20 square meters.

Intitially, the business was run on a joint account. On August 10,1923,the firm converts into a general partnership, which is registered in the Stutgart
commercail register on August 18,1923. The purpose of the company is the planning and implementation of industrial plant as well as the sale of apporpiate machines. In the articles of partnership the partners undertake to devote their whole effort to the joint company to the best of their abilities.

(keep those last four words in mind)

{more to come}


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> _Thanks for the story Tom, good to hear about the maker of the greatest saw around_



Ahhh, Woodie speaks.............


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> _yawn..._






What? hahaha Woodie its ok to chime in, you know me, letter rip.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Hmmmmmmmmmmm*

I see yaw , its break time, post folks. The story is gonna take months but I promise I will finnish it from start to end.........


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jan 1, 2008)

"It was alot of fun but 90% all play and non-sense so no great loss. Tell me something Darin will this new server handle say a 15,000 post thread? My wheels are turning."


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm............Is this what the wheels where turning about, Thall?


----------



## Bowtie (Jan 1, 2008)

*Best Thread 2008 already?*

Its New Years Day, and I think we have the best thread of 2008 started already!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 1, 2008)

Trigger-Time said:


> "It was alot of fun but 90% all play and non-sense so no great loss. Tell me something Darin will this new server handle say a 15,000 post thread? My wheels are turning."
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm............Is this what the wheels where turning about, Thall?



Man you are sharp as a tack, you are 100% correct. Good job!!!!!!!!!
I thought about it before but the server was having issues. Now that its fixed I figured why not. Smart man Trigger, you caught me, good job!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 1, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> Its New Years Day, and I think we have the best thread of 2008 started already!



Don't know if it will be the best but it will be word for word the true story of Stihl himself. I figure anyone that likes chainsaws will enjoy it.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 1, 2008)

I can save y'all all the time...if you fast forward to page 300, it says, and I quote:

"And then in the 21st century, Stihl got passed by Husqvarna, and the rest, as they say is history."

 (Sorry to ruin your story, guys!)


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jan 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Man you are sharp as a tack, you are 100% correct. Good job!!!!!!!!!
> I thought about it before but the server was having issues. Now that its fixed I figured why not. Smart man Trigger, you caught me, good job!!!



:hmm3grin2orange: 

I do like space's idea bout the diff color font.

Guess I should have done this in TWO! post


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I can save y'all all the time...if you fast forward to page 300, it says, and I quote:
> 
> "And then in the 21st century, Stihl got passed by Husqvarna, and the rest, as they say is history."
> 
> (Sorry to ruin your story, guys!)



Hahaha , not what the book says, my, not even close,hehehe


----------



## Woodie (Jan 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I can save y'all all the time...if you fast forward to page 300, it says, and I quote:
> 
> "And then in the 21st century, Stihl got passed by Husqvarna, and the rest, as they say is history."





THALL10326 said:


> Hahaha , not what the book says, my, not even close,hehehe



You're right.

We all know Husky passed 'em in the 20th century.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> You're right.
> 
> We all know Husky passed 'em in the 20th century.



Show me the book,LOLOL Oppppppps, I forgets, they have no founder, no book, durn it, just another vacumm cleaner company,LOLOL


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 1, 2008)

Web cam shot of THALL....




.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> At age 19, in 1915, WW1 is raging. He is sent to the front line. He is wounded four times, seriously injured in 1916. The last injury leaves him with a disabled lefthand and only partial use of his arm. For this reason Andreas Stihl is discharged from military service in 1917.



I'd like to know more about this.

Tell us more about how the founder of your favorite company was trying to shoot and kill our friends and (soon to be) allies in WWI...


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Web cam shot of THALL....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



     
thats right baby, yeah, thankya, thankya very much, where's Cilla, that huzzy should be typing for me....


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I'd like to know more about this.
> 
> Tell us more about how the founder of your favorite company was trying to shoot and kill our friends and (soon to be) allies in WWI...



Kinda like the north and south in the civil war here, brother killing brother, get over it man, war is war and its no good period, schit happens..


----------



## Woodie (Jan 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Kinda like the north and south in the civil war here, brother killing brother, get over it man, war is war and its no good period, schit happens..



Any word on how many of our compatriots ol' Andreas killed?


----------



## Bowtie (Jan 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Any word on how many of our compatriots ol' Andreas killed?



You are a Husky fan and you are asking this? :monkey:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Any word on how many of our compatriots ol' Andreas killed?



Doesn't say who killed who. We apparently plugged him four times though.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 1, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> You are a Husky fan and you are asking this? :monkey:



I don't really care...I'm just baitin' ol' Tommy...hush now...I gotta fish on!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Good grief*

Just so yaw know I only typed 3 pages of the book and we got around 50posts already. Lets see , got 270 pages to go times 50 posts equals 13,500 posts. I think I estimated 15,000. Dayumm I'm good,LOL


----------



## Bowtie (Jan 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I don't really care...I'm just baitin' ol' Tommy...hush now...I gotta fish on!



Dont take me seriously Woodie, Im just havin fun too.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I don't really care...I'm just baitin' ol' Tommy...hush now...I gotta fish on!



Ha, you aint foolin me, I know your having fun and so am I. Besides you can't win, you have no book, I do,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 1, 2008)

Are you on break already Tom...no time for play yah here!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 1, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Are you on break already Tom...no time for play yah here!



LOLOL, but Jim I can't let that peanut and banana sandwhich go to waste man,hehehe


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 1, 2008)

THALL just tell Woodie .,....Down Boy!!!!




.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 1, 2008)

We can read about Andreas Stihl on are own.....who needs your goofy version.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 1, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> ...you have no book, I do,LOLOLOLOL



Have you finished coloring yours in?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 1, 2008)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> We can read about Andreas Stihl on are own.....who needs your goofy version.



You can read it on "are" own, not sure you can read at all, sure as hell can't spell,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Have you finished coloring yours in?




They don't even have a coloring book do they, man what bummer and you still buy their saws, man,hehe


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 1, 2008)

04ultra said:


> THALL just tell Woodie .,....Down Boy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woodie I feel your little Woodie, don't wet my leg,grrrrrrrrrr,hehehe


----------



## DarylB (Jan 1, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Cool. Sounds interesting. Is there anything about Dolmar in there?



What's a Dolmar? :censored: I mean seriously, I had never heard of them until 2007 and reading on THIS website


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 1, 2008)

DarylB said:


> What's a Dolmar? :censored: I mean seriously, I had never heard of them until 2007 and reading on THIS website



They aren't the biggest company but they make some hot running saws..


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Nite fellers*

Tomorrow I'll give yaw more of the book and less duking with Woodie, though I like yaking back at that nut, he's ok in my book since he don't have one,hehe


----------



## kevlar (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking forward to the rest of the story!


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I can save y'all all the time...if you fast forward to page 300, it says, and I quote:
> 
> "And then in the 21st century, Stihl got passed by Husqvarna, and the rest, as they say is history."
> 
> (Sorry to ruin your story, guys!)



To bad some have to interupt even if it's not about their saw of choice!!  I would certainly read an interesting biography on the developers of the Husqvarna brand. OH, WAIT!!! There isn't one, sorry!:taped:


----------



## Woodie (Jan 2, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> To bad some have to interupt even if it's not about their saw of choice!!  I would certainly read an interesting biography on the developers of the Husqvarna brand. OH, WAIT!!! There isn't one, sorry!:taped:



Perhaps some background will help you out here bigbore:

http://new.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=852744&postcount=44

http://new.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=852786&postcount=46


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> LOLOL, see Woodie thats why I stopped , just top let you chime in ole boy. This is to be a real true fact story thread and plenty of breaks for the likes of you , you sucker!!,LOLOLOLOL



Yep and running true to his name under his Avatar,,,,

Woodie is in fact stihl very much so Stercoraceous!!!!!!

For those wondering where this word came from the root word is latin stercor ,,,, meaning: excrement

further defined as per Merriam Webster : Relating to, BEING, or containing feces......

Tommie I'm just doing my best to keep the Junior High Intellect Mentality just a cut above and keep Woodie in his place and ward off any unwanted *Wind storms!!!!*

You dont pay any attention to ole Woodie we'll keep him smoked off of ya,,,
You just keep the good stuff comin!!!!!

Woodie you be a good boy and you can bring your Jonny Red around and play any time,, 

LOVE,,, 

River


----------



## Woodie (Jan 2, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Woodie is in fact stihl very much so Stercoraceous!!!!!!
> 
> For those wondering where this word came from the root word is latin stercor ,,,, meaning: excrement
> 
> ...



Oh YEAH????? Well lots of people PEE in Rivers!!!   

Plenty of LATIN people too!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Yep and running true to his name under his Avatar,,,,
> 
> Woodie is in fact stihl very much so Stercoraceous!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Good job River, you keep a eye on that dayumm ole Woodie. He's trying his durnest to interupt the legend of Stihl but just like that brand of his, it will never happen, never has, never will,hehe
Tonite I'll add a few more pages of the story and give all the guys a chance to chime in, even that scroundle Woodie.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Oh YEAH????? Well lots of people PEE in Rivers!!!
> 
> Plenty of LATIN people too!



Just think you dayumm heathen, I'm gonna shove 300 pages of pure Stihl down ya throat, and yes I hope ya choke,LOLOL


----------



## Stihl #1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, good try Tom, I hope you can keep posting from the book, if the thread doesn't get too bogged down.
Here is the cover for those of you interested, but to my knowledge it has not been released to the US market through bookstores yet.






Andreas is the pic at the upper left, and Hans Peter is the pic in the lower right.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

No fear Eddie, neither hell or high water will stop me, not even that Woodie,LOL 

Just so everyone knows Woodie is just having fun and I don't mind at all, life is too short to be dead serious all the time.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Good job River, you keep a eye on that dayumm ole Woodie. He's trying his durnest to interupt the legend of Stihl but just like that brand of his, it will never happen, never has, never will,hehe
> Tonite I'll add a few more pages of the story and give all the guys a chance to chime in, even that scroundle Woodie.



LOL,,, No problem Tommie,,, Woodie knows I was just jerkin his chain,, 

BTW,,,,,, I was just wondering if you caught the Pun about using the latin,,, Jr. high intellect, warding off *wind*storms, etc. etc....:jawdrop:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> LOL,,, No problem Tommie,,, Woodie knows I was just jerkin his chain,,
> 
> BTW,,,,,, I was just wondering if you caught the Pun about Jr. high intellect, warding off *wind*storms, etc. etc....:jawdrop:



I caught it, LOL Not likely to be any storms with you watching the house,wink!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 2, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> To bad some have to interupt even if it's not about their saw of choice!!  I would certainly read an interesting biography on the developers of the Husqvarna brand. OH, WAIT!!! There isn't one, sorry!:taped:



:jawdrop: Huskys 300 year anniversary was in 1989.......


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 2, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> :jawdrop: Huskys 300 year anniversary was in 1989.......






Wow .........And how long have they been building chainsaws..........  






.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 2, 2008)

Stihl #1 said:


> Well, good try Tom, I hope you can keep posting from the book, if the thread doesn't get too bogged down.
> Here is the cover for those of you interested, but to my knowledge it has not been released to the US market through bookstores yet.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 2, 2008)

This thread is great...a history lesson and a soap opera all in one!!!


----------



## Woodie (Jan 2, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> LOL,,, No problem Tommie,,, Woodie knows I was just jerkin his chain,,



Absolutely. That's why I had the smileys in my reply. 

Hell...I even tried to rep him...


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 2, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Hmm, wonder why it's not available in the US? I'd read it. ;-)



I have the book and it is a good story. Too bad you dont have a copy, hmmmmmmmmmmmmm maybe I could sell it opcorn:


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 2, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Nice



Want one?


----------



## joatmon (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> ha, what I'm gonna do is write a good size post and then I'll be able to quote it and continue the story so everyone with be able to see it progress from post to post. I wish I used more than one finger to type,LOL



Tommie,

Whacha doin' with your other fingers?

Joat


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 2, 2008)

*Another EGO thread!*

Andreas Stihl would be rolling over in his grave if he knew someone like THALL was trying to tell his life story......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Andreas Stihl would be rolling over in his grave if he knew someone like THALL was trying to tell his life story......Hahahahahahaha!



I see your learning how to spell now Dennis,good job,hehe

Ya know if ya don't like the view here there's plenty of other places you can go, I would suggest hell but the devil doesn't want 1st graders learning to spell, wink!


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Whacha doin' with your other fingers?
> 
> Joat



Coffe in one hand, slapping Cahoon with the other, only need four fingers for that,LOL


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom's gettin lazy...see what happens to yah when you take to long of a break from work! Next installment tonight please.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Tom's gettin lazy...see what happens to yah when you take to long of a break from work! Next installment tonight please.



Folgers does it every time,haha


----------



## joatmon (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Folgers does it every time,haha



Tommie,

Oh my! Your Tepid Twosome™ is showing!

Joat


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Coffe in one hand, slapping Cahoon with the other, only need four fingers for that,LOL



Depending on which hand,,,,, it could be as little as 3.5!!!!!!!!!!!!!! opcorn: opcorn: 

Where is the story here??????

I just saw Elvis.........

I think I gonna be sick and Hurl some chunks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 2, 2008)

"The last injury leaves him with a disabled lefthand and only partial use of his arm."

Hmmmmmmm.....I wonder how Andreas ran those big ole heavy chainsaws.....Tell us THALL.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> "The last injury leaves him with a disabled lefthand and only partial use of his arm."
> 
> Hmmmmmmm.....I wonder how Andreas ran those big ole heavy chainsaws.....Tell us THALL.



Don't really know Dennis, the book doesn't seem to cover that but I'm typing it almost word for word so if its in there you will find out. 

BTW Dennis did ya take a look at that green rep I sent ya with the message?
Take it to heart ole feller or be prepared, I got no more repect for you than you have of me so if you wanna smart mouth me then like the message said, LETS ROCK!

Back to ya question now I don't recall anyone ever saying Stihl cut timber or ran saws, he designed, built and sold saws far as I know. Don't you worry though, if its in the book I'll type it for ya.


----------



## manual (Jan 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I can save y'all all the time...if you fast forward to page 300, it says, and I quote:
> 
> "And then in the 21st century, Stihl got passed by Husqvarna, and the rest, as they say is history."
> 
> (Sorry to ruin your story, guys!)



Now, Now, Now, Woodie
Let Tom tell his story.

keep in mind Husqvarna was a mere 216 year old company in 1923.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> The conditions for realizing his idea are poor to begin with. Its a time of rampant inflation. In the face of all the economic problems, Andreas Stihl embarks on going into business on his own in 1923. Together with Carl Hohl, a friend, who is also an engineer, he founds a consulting firm in Augusten-strasse 111 in Stutgart on March 1,1923. The officail registered size of the business and storage rooms is 3.5x5.7 meters, not quite 20 square meters.
> 
> Intitially, the business was run on a joint account. On August 10,1923,the firm converts into a general partnership, which is registered in the Stutgart
> commercail register on August 18,1923. The purpose of the company is the planning and implementation of industrial plant as well as the sale of apporpiate machines. In the articles of partnership the partners undertake to devote their whole effort to the joint company to the best of their abilities.
> ...



The equity put up of both partners, which was paid in cash, is 500,000 Marks each. Sounds like alot of money , but inflation is running wild in Germany. The actual value of the money shown as capital is revealed by the amounts that had to be paid for the entry in the commercail register and publication of that entry in the Imperail Gazette. It was 5,775 million Marks, plus 200,000 Marks in corporation tax.

The young engineers are very active. Among other things, they develop forehearth systems which they offer for sale as the Stihl-Hohl System.

The young company is not successful. Although inflation is ended by a currency reform in Nov. 1923, the new currency does not bennift the firm. It makes high operating costs as Andreas Stihl later reports. For this reason the partners decide in March 1926 to wind up the company without going into liquidation, as subsequently stated in the application for deregistration of the firm.

However cancellation of the firms registration in the commercial register is forgotton for the time being. Andreas Stihl was too involved with new projects. Only after receiving a warning that an administrative fine of 20
Reichsmarks will be imposed on each partner was the officially required application submitted to the Registration Court in September. On Dec.14,1926
and entry is made in the Stuttgart commercial register that Stihl&Hohl was 
dissvolved. None of our creditors were harmed by the dissolution reports 
Andreas Stihl, we paid back our creditors in monthly installments with interest and compound interest by 1932.

Neither the failure of Stihl&Hohl nor the repayments following the dissolution discourage Andreas Stihl from undertaking a second attempt as an enterpreneur. Alone this time, without any partners or any outside assistance. While still in 1926 the Registration Court is waiting for the deregistration of the old company, he opens A.Stihl Engineering Consultancy in Rotebuhlstrafse 43 in Stuttgart.

{more to come}


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

manual said:


> Now, Now, Now, Woodie
> Let Tom tell his story.
> 
> keep in mind Husqvarna was a mere 216 year old company in 1923.



Well lookie there, where you been ole boy. Now to be fair I think someone ought to start a thread on the history of Husqvarna so we all can sit back and read about both companies. Whatcha say Manual, I'd be glad to read it, seriously I would. Little is really known about either of the big two saw makers so get that thread going man.


----------



## manual (Jan 2, 2008)

The history of Husqvarna dates back more than 300 years. During this entire period, we've been dedicated to developing our technical expertise and applying it to create quality products.

Husqvarna's reputation for quality products with reliable performance enabled steady growth and expansion of the product range. In modern times, the company has also expanded through acquisitions. By the end of the 20th century, Husqvarna had become an acknowledged world leader.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

manual said:


> The history of Husqvarna dates back more than 300 years. During this entire period, we've been dedicated to developing our technical expertise and applying it to create quality products.
> 
> Husqvarna's reputation for quality products with reliable performance enabled steady growth and expansion of the product range. In modern times, the company has also expanded through acquisitions. By the end of the 20th century, Husqvarna had become an acknowledged world leader.



You lazy dog you, your posting off the website of theirs, I want detailed facts on who is Husqvarna, the man that started that company, when was he born, who was his moma and on and on. One more thing you sly sucker, start a Husky history thread, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, your invading my turf and I will call the law on ya,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Woodie (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> One more thing you sly sucker, start a Husky history thread, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, your invading my turf and I will call the law on ya,LOLOLOLOL



I love it..."call the law." The question is...will Barney get to carry a bullet?


----------



## Woodie (Jan 2, 2008)

You know what...this whole thing is kinda got a folksy, down-home feel to it...it's...it's...it's almost like...you guessed it...

*LEESBURG, RFD!!!!!*

(Only the parts of Barney, Goober, Otis, and Floyd the Barber will be played by Tom T. Hall...)


----------



## Woodie (Jan 2, 2008)

p.s. Ain't Bee, too...


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I love it..."call the law." The question is...will Barney get to carry a bullet?




Awww good one. Fact is I wouldn't call the law on no one, I'd just shoot em myself and bury the body out behind the shed,hehe

Now Barney, opps, I mean Woodie how bout you, you wanna start the Husky history thread, I'm dying to find out Mr. Husqvarna's first name,hehe


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> You know what...this whole thing is kinda got a folksy, down-home feel to it...it's...it's...it's almost like...you guessed it...
> 
> *LEESBURG, RFD!!!!!*
> 
> (Only the parts of Barney, Goober, Otis, and Floyd the Barber will be played by Tom T. Hall...)



You got alot of names there, seems you know everyone, cool, what is Mr. Husqvarna's first name, come on , do it for the gipper,haha


----------



## Woodie (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> You got alot of names there, seems you know everyone, cool, what is Mr. Husqvarna's first name, come on , do it for the gipper,haha



I guess it don't really matter, cause it's *MR. HUSQVARNA *to you, pal!!!


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Mr. huskies first name was Peter. Or was it Peter Wood?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I want detailed facts




So do we!.....Could Andreas Stihl run a chainsaw with one hand?


----------



## manual (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> You got alot of names there, seems you know everyone, cool, what is Mr. Husqvarna's first name, come on , do it for the gipper,haha



Now you Know darn well that Husqvarna is a town's name. Not a person.

It has always been a company of more then one.


Not One for say that pissed his partner off and stoled his Ideals.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> I think Mr. huskies first name was Peter. Or was it Peter Wood?



Well get the dayumm book out and get his name man, awwwwwwww shucks, I forgets, tant no book, tant no such man, lotta tant on that side of the mountain Woodie, tant that just pure hell,LOL

I think that outfit was formed by two men, Huskie and Varnie,hehe.


----------



## joatmon (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well get the dayumm book out and get his name man, awwwwwwww shucks, I forgets, tant no book, tant no such man, lotta tant on that side of the mountain Woodie, tant that just pure hell,LOL
> 
> I think that outfit was formed by two men, Huskie and Varnie,hehe.



Tommie,

It was really Andy and Barnie of Mayberry fame, but AndyBarnie didn't do it, so it was renamed.

Joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> So do we!.....Could Andreas Stihl run a chainsaw with one hand?



Only man I know of that could run a 140lb chainsaw in one hand is Dennis Cahoon, World Hot Saw Champion of 1995, one helluva man.

Dennis its gonna be months before I find the part your asking but you hang in there, if its in the book I'll type it for ya..


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL......You're making Mr. Stihl real proud!


----------



## Woodie (Jan 2, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> It was really Andy and Barnie of Mayberry fame, but AndyBarnie didn't do it, so it was renamed.
> 
> Joat



Hush up Opie...Floyd's tellin' us a story!!!


----------



## manual (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well get the dayumm book out and get his name man, awwwwwwww shucks, I forgets, tant no book, tant no such man, lotta tant on that side of the mountain Woodie, tant that just pure hell,LOL
> 
> I think that outfit was formed by two men, Huskie and Varnie,hehe.





Founded in 1689, Husqvarna is one of the oldest industrial companies in the world. Husqvarna begins as a weapons forge, with muskets as its speciality. Although production is largely manual, Husqvarna Gevärsfaktori (Husqvarna Rifle Factory) comes to be somewhat of a cradle of the Swedish high-precision industry. Under the leadership of Factory Manager Joachim Ehrenpreuss, production soon expands.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

manual said:


> Now you Know darn well that Husqvarna is a town's name. Not a person.
> 
> It has always been a company of more then one.
> 
> ...



Now now, lets not misquote the facts. Stihl and Hohl shut down making foreharths, not chainsaws. As for stealing idea's the biggest theft occured in 1959, guess who?,LOL

Wait a minute, what the hell am I doing talking Husky with you in the Stihl thread, start that Husky thread you ornery cuss. I wanna come visit and read and learn like Woodie does overhere,LOL


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I wanna come visit and *read and learn *like Woodie does overhere,LOL



4 words that don't mix......


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

manual said:


> Founded in 1689, Husqvarna is one of the oldest industrial companies in the world. Husqvarna begins as a weapons forge, with muskets as its speciality. Although production is largely manual, Husqvarna Gevärsfaktori (Husqvarna Rifle Factory) comes to be somewhat of a cradle of the Swedish high-precision industry. Under the leadership of Factory Manager Joachim Ehrenpreuss, production soon expands.



So the founder is Joachim Ehrenpreuss?


----------



## Urbicide (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Now now, lets not misquote the facts. Stihl and Hohl shut down making foreharths, not chainsaws.




opcorn: What's a foreharth? Did they call them farths for short?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> So the founder is Joachim Ehrenpreuss?



What? Where? Who? When did the fools start copying saws? 

We are talking about saws guys, not vaccum cleaners, rifles, shotguns, appliances, sewing machines, nose hair trimmers, paper arse gaskets, and other poop.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> THALL......You're making Mr. Stihl real proud!



Don't know bout all that but I'll tell ya this, no matter how much these cats come and play around and tease and torment the story will be told. Maybe after its all said and done I'll get the mods to delete all the posts cept for the story itself and then all the readers can sit back and read it without all the non-sense. See Dennis I'm ahead of the game, relax ole feller, were not gonna disrepect the man, you'll see.


----------



## manual (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Now now, lets not misquote the facts. Stihl and Hohl shut down making foreharths, not chainsaws. As for stealing idea's the biggest theft occured in 1959, guess who?,LOL
> 
> Wait a minute, what the hell am I doing talking Husky with you in the Stihl thread, start that Husky thread you ornery cuss. I wanna come visit and read and learn like Woodie does overhere,LOL



Looks like this is where we sit the winter out at. ole buddy
now I think you ment "Forehearths" if so what type ?

Hint: it has to do with glass


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

manual said:


> Looks like this is where we sit the winter out at. ole buddy
> now I think you ment "Forehearths" if so what type ?
> 
> Hint: it has to do with glass



Yup, your correct, I "meant" that. Dayumm two errors in a row, grrrrr.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

manual said:


> Looks like this is where we sit the winter out at. ole buddy
> now I think you ment "Forehearths" if so what type ?
> 
> Hint: it has to do with glass



Welp I just looked and it doesn't say anything about glass at all. There's a paragraph that descibes how it works, something about two separate heating chambers tranferring heat to water.


----------



## manual (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Welp I just looked and it doesn't say anything about glass at all. There's a paragraph that descibes how it works, something about two separate heating chambers tranferring heat to water.



That would be your second hint.

I'd tell ya but your telling the story


----------



## spike60 (Jan 2, 2008)

Pass the Kool Aid!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

spike60 said:


> Pass the Kool Aid!



LOLOL, hey Spike, whatcha think. I only got 296 pages to go man, should be a doosey with all the fun going on with it...


----------



## manual (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> LOLOL, hey Spike, whatcha think. I only got 296 pages to go man, should be a doosey with all the fun going on with it...



I'll say.
Lets see I only have 296 more years to go. LOL

actually 1989 was Husqvarna's 300th anniversary


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

manual said:


> That would be your second hint.
> 
> I'd tell ya but your telling the story



Well it has a picture of it here and it looks like a big metal stand up tank with a door in the front. Book only has a paragraph on it and a picture. He wasn't long into these things for the chainsaw is right around the corner.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

manual said:


> I'll say.
> Lets see I only have 296 more years to go. LOL



Well it might be a long winter so don't complain. I also got another typer coming in thats gonna speed up the process so relax, it isn't gonna take that long, should be done by summer for sure.....


----------



## Woodie (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well it might be a long winter so don't complain. I also got another typer coming in thats gonna speed up the process so relax, it isn't gonna take that long, should be done by summer for sure.....



Juuuuuuuuust skip to the page where it says "Stihl got passed by Husqvarna in sales, quality, and smooooooothness."

Then again, if you're only on page four, that's just two pages away...


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Juuuuuuuuust skip to the page where it says "Stihl got passed by Husqvarna in sales, quality, and smooooooothness."
> 
> Then again, if you're only on page four, that's just two pages away...



Aww that be no fun, lets jump to 1971 instead, Stihl became No. 1 and have yet to be challenged since. Don't you worry Woodie when I get to that I'll print it in bold just for you, you J-red lovin man you,hehe


----------



## Woodie (Jan 2, 2008)

spike60 said:


> Pass the Kool Aid!



Hey Spike...how do you think ol' Andreas mixed it? You think he went 16:1?


----------



## Woodie (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Aww that be no fun, lets jump to 1971 instead, Stihl became No. 1 and have yet to be challenged since. Don't you worry Woodie when I get to that I'll print it in bold just for you, you J-red lovin man you,hehe



No wonder you can't find that book over here...it's so dang old it's out of print!!!


----------



## spike60 (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> LOLOL, hey Spike, whatcha think. I only got 296 pages to go man, should be a doosey with all the fun going on with it...



We OK here with copyright infringements, ole feller?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> No wonder you can't find that book over here...it's so dang old it's out of print!!!



Actually printed in 2006, most recent wouldn't you say ole chap. I don't think its sold overhere at all that I know of. Space checked and couldn't find anything on it. I do know alot of dealers have this book, a whole lot of them.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

spike60 said:


> We OK here with copyright infringements, ole feller?



Yeah I'm ok with it,LOL Ya know I been wondering about that myself. You will bail me out won't ya?


----------



## hoss (Jan 2, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Hoss -
> 
> Are there any coffee shops close to tommy that will deliver? Maybe one of us can order him some so he can tic tack all night. We may need to order some elvis tunes too. Please no Demi movies or we'll never hear more of the story .




Dunkin donuts and starbucks just a few blocks down the road.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## spike60 (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Yeah I'm ok with it,LOL Ya know I been wondering about that myself. You will bail me out won't ya?



Yup, you can count on me. I'll put a coffee can out on the counter tomorrow morning so we can start the defense fund.


----------



## manual (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Welp I just looked and it doesn't say anything about glass at all. There's a paragraph that descibes how it works, something about two separate heating chambers tranferring heat to water.



The Stihl workshop manufactured a number of other products, including forehearths for steam boilers, 


Well guess Ole Stihl was dealing with hot air all along. LOL


----------



## manual (Jan 2, 2008)

*Just to be fair*

An engineer, Andreas Stihl nonetheless began his career as a salesman for a German mill and industrial supply house during the 1920s. Stihl's work brought him in contact with loggers in the Black Forest, where the felling and bucking of trees was done with stationary saws or by hand, and the larger pieces of timber needed to be transported to saw mills for cutting. Stihl sought to introduce more modern methods to the logging trade.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

manual said:


> An engineer, Andreas Stihl nonetheless began his career as a salesman for a German mill and industrial supply house during the 1920s. Stihl's work brought him in contact with loggers in the Black Forest, where the felling and bucking of trees was done with stationary saws or by hand, and the larger pieces of timber needed to be transported to saw mills for cutting. Stihl sought to introduce more modern methods to the logging trade.




So when did you get the book Barnacle Parp's Chain Saw Guide, I got it too.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 2, 2008)

manual said:


> An engineer, Andreas Stihl nonetheless began his career as a salesman for a German mill and industrial supply house during the 1920s. Stihl's work brought him in contact with loggers in the Black Forest, where the felling and bucking of trees was done with stationary saws or by hand, and the larger pieces of timber needed to be transported to saw mills for cutting. Stihl sought to introduce more modern methods to the logging trade.



Of course, once the lumber got to those mills, it was very likely processed on Jonsereds equipment, which, as you know manual, had already been in production some fourty years by then...


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

spike60 said:


> Yup, you can count on me. I'll put a coffee can out on the counter tomorrow morning so we can start the defense fund.



Cool, I knew I could count on ya. Since I'll be my own lawyer I only need enuff defense fund money for a new suit....


----------



## manual (Jan 2, 2008)

Based in Waiblingen, Germany, Andreas Stihl AG & Co. KG is one of the world's leading manufacturers of chain saws.


Note the wording. "Is ONE OF the worlds leading manufactures". Hmmmmmm


----------



## manual (Jan 2, 2008)

manual said:


> An engineer, Andreas Stihl nonetheless began his career as a salesman for a German mill and industrial supply house during the 1920s. Stihl's work brought him in contact with loggers in the Black Forest, where the felling and bucking of trees was done with stationary saws or by hand, and the larger pieces of timber needed to be transported to saw mills for cutting. Stihl sought to introduce more modern methods to the logging trade.





Woodie said:


> Of course, once the lumber got to those mills, it was very likely processed on Jonsereds equipment, which, as you know manual, had already been in production some fourty years by then...



Your on target,
Stihl is still seeking a more modern saw.


----------



## jra1100 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Great idea*

Thanks Tom for doing this. I don't post all that often, unless I have a question or comment. I love history and this is some history that you don't find all that easily. Arguing about which chainsaw is best pretty much bores me, but this is great. Keep the info coming. JR


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

manual said:


> Based in Waiblingen, Germany, Andreas Stihl AG & Co. KG is one of the world's leading manufacturers of chain saws.
> 
> 
> Note the wording. "Is ONE OF the worlds leading manufactures". Hmmmmmm





STIHL Incorporated United States -- Manufacturing and Sellin... 
STIHL -- The World's Number One Chain Saw. ... Andreas Stihl developed the first electric chain saw in 1926. Since then, STIHL has specialized in the ...

www.stihlusa.com/ - 34k - Similar pages 

Most recent,wink!


----------



## manual (Jan 2, 2008)

Stihl operates seven manufacturing plants in Germany and five abroad in Switzerland, Brazil, the United States (in Virginia Beach, Virginia), China, and Austria (where the Viking line is produced).


Hmmmm, Switzerland ?

Viking ?

I know of Husqvarna Viking Sewing machines


----------



## Woodie (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> STIHL Incorporated United States -- Manufacturing and Sellin...
> STIHL -- The World's Number One Chain Saw. ...



Number one in what? Vibration levels? Shortest filter-cleaning intervals? What?


----------



## adkranger (Jan 2, 2008)

Keep up the good work Tommie ole boy. I always appreciate a good story......................





...................inter-mixed with melee. 


Boyo has this thread has got some orange & red panties in a bunch. :monkey:


----------



## Woodie (Jan 2, 2008)

manual said:


> Stihl operates seven manufacturing plants in Germany and five abroad in Switzerland, Brazil, the United States (in Virginia Beach, Virginia), China, and Austria (where the Viking line is produced).
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, Switzerland ?
> ...



Viking is Stihl's line of lawn mowers. (And by the way, Husqvarna sewing machines are no longer made or sold by the Husqvarna we all know and love. A company bought the line lock, stock, and barrel.)


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Number one in what? Vibration levels? Shortest filter-cleaning intervals? What?



Glad you asked, SALES,hehe, not the largest maker, the largest seller, where it counts baby,LOL


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Woodie and Manual, how long you got to wait while cutting for your saws to complete their rinse cycle:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> Hey Woodie and Manual, how long you got to wait while cutting for your saws to complete their rinse cycle:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:



Hey Saw after I get done with the story are you gonna tell Woodie why Electrolux really spun off Husqvarna?


----------



## manual (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> STIHL Incorporated United States -- Manufacturing and Sellin...
> STIHL -- The World's Number One Chain Saw. ... Andreas Stihl developed the first electric chain saw in 1926. Since then, STIHL has specialized in the ...
> 
> www.stihlusa.com/ - 34k - Similar pages
> ...



Most resent propaganda from Stihl.
Only in their minds are they #1


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Hey Saw after I get done with the story are you gonna tell Woodie why Electrolux really spun off Husqvarna?



I'll fill those two in for sure


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 2, 2008)

manual said:


> Most resent propaganda from Stihl.
> Only in their minds are they #1



Give it up man, brand for brand they are number 1 since 71. And thats without any step children.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

manual said:


> Most resent propaganda from Stihl.
> Only in their minds are they #1



They only claim to be the worlds No.1 selling Brand of chainsaw. Husky claims to be the largest PRODUCER, not SELLING, there is a big differance.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 2, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> Hey Woodie and Manual, how long you got to wait while cutting for your saws to complete their rinse cycle:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:



Not to mention, in a thread that is supposedly filled with things said in "jest" just how personal things become. Seems some can't take their own medicine!


----------



## manual (Jan 2, 2008)

Kandziora had been brought onboard in February 2002 as senior vice-president of manufacturing and materials, having previously served as an executive at BSH Bosch und Siemens Hausgeräte GmbH, a major European appliance manufacturer. Despite these changes, which created a completely nonfamily management board for the first time.

NON Family, Looks more and more like Husqvarna. LOL


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 2, 2008)

manual said:


> Kandziora had been brought onboard in February 2002 as senior vice-president of manufacturing and materials, having previously served as an executive at BSH Bosch und Siemens Hausgeräte GmbH, a major European appliance manufacturer. Despite these changes, which created a completely nonfamily management board for the first time.
> 
> NON Family, Looks more and more like Husqvarna. LOL



Mow always told me that you two wine like a couple of girls, always getting your panties in a wad


----------



## DDM (Jan 2, 2008)

Good Grief can we get back to the story? Geees Thall your going to have to start over.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

manual said:


> Kandziora had been brought onboard in February 2002 as senior vice-president of manufacturing and materials, having previously served as an executive at BSH Bosch und Siemens Hausgeräte GmbH, a major European appliance manufacturer. Despite these changes, which created a completely nonfamily management board for the first time.
> 
> NON Family, Looks more and more like Husqvarna. LOL



Awww but where is the stock holders. You bring up a good point though. Peter Stihl said recently the board works and speaks on behalf of the family. He said as well that Stihl will remain as his father intended, family runned and owned.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

DDM said:


> Good Grief can we get back to the story? Geees Thall your going to have to start over.



LOL, ya know DDM the story is indeed a great story, no question about it. The posts in between though are mostly in good fun, I don't mind. This wasn't meant to create bash, tease and torment party but hey they have yet to knock me off my chair yet,LOLOL


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 2, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> Mow always told me that you two wine like a couple of girls, always getting your panties in a wad



No kidding! Sort of like watching cats with a tin foil ball, kind of entertaining in some twisted way.


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Awww but where is the stock holders. You bring up a good point though. Peter Stihl said recently the board works and speaks on behalf of the family. He said as well that Stihl will remain as his father intended, family runned and owned.



Not to worry old friend. He still has an office within spittin distance last time I was there.


----------



## manual (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Awww but where is the stock holders. You bring up a good point though. Peter Stihl said recently the board works and speaks on behalf of the family. He said as well that Stihl will remain as his father intended, family runned and owned.



it seems likely that these fundamental changes mark a beginning of a new era at Andreas Stihl.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

manual said:


> it seems likely that these fundamental changes mark a beginning of a new era at Andreas Stihl.




Well who knows, no one lives forever. The ole saying of nothing is more constant than change is true. One day they may change but for now and for a few more years its looks like business as usual at Stihl. Thing is this thread really isn't about chainsaws at all, its about a man. All kidding aside you gotta admit ole Stihl was one of a kind in his day.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 2, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Not to mention, in a thread that is supposedly filled with things said in "jest" just how personal things become. Seems some can't take their own medicine!



Ummmm...no offense bore, but the only one who seems to have their panties in a bunch here is...you. Manual and I are laughing our heads off.

Relax, man...it's all gas.


----------



## manual (Jan 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Ummmm...no offense bore, but the only one who seems to have their panties in a bunch here is...you. Manual and I are laughing our heads off.
> 
> Relax, man...it's all gas.



awe let him go. theres bigger fish in the sea. LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Ummmm...no offense bore, but the only one who seems to have their panties in a bunch here is...you. Manual and I are laughing our heads off.
> 
> Relax, man...it's all gas.



You think we don't know that you heathen, hell I like it when you come in and rattle off, I like a moving target,LOLOL


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 2, 2008)

manual said:


> awe let him go. theres bigger fish in the sea. LOL



keep fishing


----------



## Woodie (Jan 2, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> keep fishing



ZING!!!!! FISH ON!!!


----------



## manual (Jan 2, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> Not to worry old friend. He still has an office within spittin distance last time I was there.



Although Stihl remained a family-owned business in the early 2000s, there were important developments in the management structure and makeup that gave more power to people outside the Stihl family. The company had created a sister company called Stihl AG in 1998 that was placed in charge of managing the entire Stihl group. Hans Peter Stihl was chairman of the board of management of Stihl AG--essentially serving as chief executive--until June 2002, when he stepped down from that post as part of a thorough overhaul of the board's composition. All other Stihl family members on this board stepped down as well.

Yep and guess whos he is spitting at. LOL
Not me. LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

manual said:


> Although Stihl remained a family-owned business in the early 2000s, there were important developments in the management structure and makeup that gave more power to people outside the Stihl family. The company had created a sister company called Stihl AG in 1998 that was placed in charge of managing the entire Stihl group. Hans Peter Stihl was chairman of the board of management of Stihl AG--essentially serving as chief executive--until June 2002, when he stepped down from that post as part of a thorough overhaul of the board's composition. All other Stihl family members on this board stepped down as well.
> 
> Yep and guess whos he is spitting at. LOL
> Not me. LOL



Stock holders??????????????


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Stock holders??????????????



What about em, isn't that what Husky's made of


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> What about em, isn't that what Husky's made of




Well true but the money was made on Kenmore,LOL


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well true but the money was made on Kenmore,LOL



Isn't that an appliance :censored:


----------



## Woodie (Jan 2, 2008)

We interrupt this tomfoolery for some important tomfoolery:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbWg-mozGsU

And now back to our bashing.


----------



## IchWarriorMkII (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess Ill go buy the ####ing book, so I can actually read something besides a bunch of bull#### for 200 pages and 3 posts of something mildly interesting.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Ummmm...no offense bore, but the only one who seems to have their panties in a bunch here is...you. Manual and I are laughing our heads off.
> 
> Relax, man...it's all gas.



Yet another case in point!! LOL Duhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 2, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Yet another case in point!! LOL Duhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!



you are allright


----------



## Woodie (Jan 2, 2008)

IchWarriorMkII said:


> I guess Ill go buy the ####ing book, so I can actually read something besides a bunch of bull#### for 200 pages and 3 posts of something mildly interesting.



Hey Tommy...how's your thread going so far?


----------



## manual (Jan 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Stock holders??????????????


 Your not to far off. By the looks of it. All the wrighting is on the wall.

Come on now, I have taken classes on modern management in college.


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 2, 2008)

manual said:


> Your not to far off. By the looks of it. All the wrighting is on the wall.
> 
> Come on now, I have taken classes on modern management in college.



Did that class include spelling


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Hey Tommy...how's your thread going so far?




Not bad, its drew quite a crowd so far, everyone loves a circus and especially the clowns, keep posting ole boy,LOL


----------



## manual (Jan 2, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> Did that class include spelling



Naw. Its late and I need to get some rest before work.
You guys want a bed time story. I sure tom can type some more for ya.
See ya in the comics.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 2, 2008)

manual said:


> Naw. Its late and I need to get some rest before work.
> You guys want a bed time story. I sure tom can type some more for ya.
> See ya in the comics.



Sleep well ole boy, we'll continue tomorrrow, niters..


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 2, 2008)

see ya tomorrow


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 2, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> see ya tomorrow



I hate re-runs.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Tommy...somebody leaked a film of the Stihlhead initiation ceremony...which one are you here?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKpKSZGSkuo


----------



## Woodie (Jan 3, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> you are *allright*





SAWITALL said:


> Did that class include spelling



His or yours? BRAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 3, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Hey Tommy...somebody leaked a film of the Stihlhead initiation ceremony...which one are you here?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKpKSZGSkuo



Humorous,
Though, sophomoric at best. (Did I spell that correctly?)


----------



## Woodie (Jan 3, 2008)

All right Ladies...I'm outta here too...keep her between the lines. (But watch the third rail...)


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 3, 2008)

IchWarriorMkII said:


> I guess Ill go buy the ####ing book, so I can actually read something besides a bunch of bull#### for 200 pages and 3 posts of something mildly interesting.




Hahahahahaha!.....Right On!.....Besides, I want the real version.....not the plagiarized version. :monkey:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2008)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Hahahahahaha!.....Right On!.....Besides, I want the real version.....not the plagiarized version. :monkey:



Dennis I know your getting alittle old but if you go back to the beginning of the thread the source was written and the book cover was shown. No one is taking words from others and making them their own. Might be a good idea for you to go get the book and spare me from setting you straight all the time and making you out to be the smart mouth you seem to be. That hot saw racing that left 99.9999999999999999999999999% of the world not knowing who you are must have affected your judgement but if ya like getting slapped around hey I'm more than happy to give you your jollies,wink! Report this one too, the mods could use another good laff!!!


----------



## oldirty (Jan 3, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Tom's gettin lazy...see what happens to yah when you take to long of a break from work! Next installment tonight please.



looks like THALL has a serious case of camel toe!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Don't really know Dennis, the book doesn't seem to cover that but I'm typing it almost word for word so if its in there you will find out.




"almost word for word".....Hahahahahaha! Maybe I am confused there tuff guy.....but I think I will take your advise.....Get myself a Peter Stihl autographed copy.


----------



## RipRap (Jan 3, 2008)

y'all should just step back, take a breath, and listen to Tom. Aftereall, you're hearing the wisdom of the legend.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2008)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> "almost word for word".....Hahahahahaha! Maybe I am confused there tuff guy.....but I think I will take your advise.....Get myself a Peter Stihl autographed copy.




Great idea Dennis, I read it twice myself,hehe


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Dennis I know your getting alittle old but if you go back to the beginning of the thread the source was written and the book cover was shown. No one is taking words from others and making them their own. Might be a good idea for you to go get the book and spare me from setting you straight all the time and making you out to be the smart mouth you seem to be. That hot saw racing that left 99.9999999999999999999999999% of the world not knowing who you are must have affected your judgement but if ya like getting slapped around hey I'm more than happy to give you your jollies,wink! Report this one too, the mods could use another good laff!!!



Hot saws. Was that his claim to fame, no wonder nobody knows or cares who the he!! he is.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> ...but I'm typing it almost word for word...



By "almost word for word," do you mean you're just leaving out the big ones?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2008)

Woodie said:


> By "almost word for word," do you mean you're just leaving out the big ones?



Means I'm not breaking copywrite laws, I think, LOL. I got someone checking on that now. I may have to end everyones fun durn it and it was just getting good,grrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> Hot saws. Was that his claim to fame, no wonder nobody knows or cares who the he!! he is.



Easy there friend, he'll report that. He shot me for saying he spelled "are" instead of "our". I thought by the looks of his avatar he was a tuff guy, seems to be another pansy in hiding under a wolf coat. 

BTW, your sig, good question. Where is Just Mow, he'd get a kick out of this thread.


----------



## belgian (Jan 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> The conditions for realizing his idea are poor to begin with. Its a time of rampant inflation. In the face of all the economic problems, Andreas Stihl embarks on going into business on his own in 1923. Together with Carl Hohl, a friend, who is also an engineer, he founds a consulting firm in Augusten-strasse 111 in Stutgart on March 1,1923. The officail registered size of the business and storage rooms is 3.5x5.7 meters, not quite 20 square meters.
> 
> Intitially, the business was run on a joint account. On August 10,1923,the firm converts into a general partnership, which is registered in the Stutgart
> commercail register on August 18,1923. The purpose of the company is the planning and implementation of industrial plant as well as the sale of apporpiate machines. In the articles of partnership the partners undertake to devote their whole effort to the joint company to the best of their abilities.
> ...




Without any doubt, a real interesting story, Master Thall  
You know I like old saws and the history of the development of individual brands has been discussed many times in several forums. A very interesting source (and more objective, hehe) of information is the swedish collector forum, especially the history section, which I really can recommend for a good read on the development of the chainsaw.

Mr Stihl no doubt was an entrepreneurial kind of person, and imo, was a better and cleverer business man than his business associates at the time.

Something which you did not mention, is the fact that Mr Stihl, along with Mr Lerp from later Dolmar) was a sales rep for an earlier chainsaw manufacterer called 'Rinco' (see ad as proof).

The details are not known, but it has the looks of it that Mr Stihl developed his first saw from the Rinco models and was smart enough to patent his first models. Hence, it's quite clear that Rinco was the first german petrol chainsaw manufacterer, and others, such as Stihl and Dolmar, only developed theirs later.








All credit to the man Stihl as he has proven later to be an excellent sales man, as he travelled personally to the PNW to introduce, demonstrate and optimize his models. Don't forget this was pre-war time alongwith a far from ideal business environment. That's a great achievement imo.

Not to interfere with your story, but I found it appropriate to mention this quite mysterious episode in the founding of the company.

Now let us heathens hear the rest of the story, Mr Thall opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2008)

Great post there Brother Belgian. The book I'm using as the source was just getting to that in the next page or so. You did hit the nail on the head quick and I like it. Stihl was indeed a salesman. What good is a product if you can't sell it, apparently he thought in those terms and set out to not only produce but sell. Good post Belgian!!!


----------



## joatmon (Jan 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Great post there Brother Belgian. The book I'm using as the source was just getting to that in the next page or so. You did hit the nail on the head quick and I like it. Stihl was indeed a salesman. What good is a product if you can't sell it, apparently he thought in those terms and set out to not only produce but sell. Good post Belgian!!!



Tommie,

You going to put in the part where he used tepid beer to "grease the skids".

Joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> You going to put in the part where he used tepid beer to "grease the skids".
> 
> Joat



LOLOL, haven't seen that in the book but if its in there I'll type it.

Hey Joat whats up with that sig of yours, I see Stang has one too, yaw fussing about those saws? They're so close its a waste of breath to fuss over, they both scoot good.


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Genius of Stihl*

Great Thread. Loved the story on Mr Stihl, been nice to have read the rest.My last 6 Chain Saws and my Wife's Sewing Machine are all Husky's, I am still looking for the Dirt Bike


----------



## joatmon (Jan 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> LOLOL, haven't seen that in the book but if its in there I'll type it.
> 
> Hey Joat whats up with that sig of yours, I see Stang has one too, yaw fussing about those saws? They're so close its a waste of breath to fuss over, they both scoot good.



Tommie,

Stang and I aren't fussin'. Least I'm not. Stang used your quote moments after you posted it. I saw your next post and thought, "Now, there's a classic, and it's so Tom". You're all about having a good, reliable, non-leaking saw that cuts and feels good. If one cuts 2% better than another, no big deal. So, I changed my sig about 8.45721 seconds after you posted it. Now, isn't that your point? They are all very close in the wood?

Oh, what did Demi get you for Christmas?

Joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Stang and I aren't fussin'. Least I'm not. Stang used your quote moments after you posted it. I saw your next post and thought, "Now, there's a classic, and it's so Tom". You're all about having a good, reliable, non-leaking saw that cuts and feels good. If one cuts 2% better than another, no big deal. So, I changed my sig about 8.45721 seconds after you posted it. Now, isn't that your point? They are all very close in the wood?
> 
> ...



Awwwwwwwwww ok, I see whatcha mean now, cool beans. Yup I must admit I've never met a tree that said my saw was too slow or measured other saws. I reckon if there was money riding on a cut between two people the split second between two saws may make a differance. To me out in the woods those saws are so close no one would care or really notice.

Demi got what she gave me, nothing, I'm filing for divorce,LOL


----------



## joatmon (Jan 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> .....
> 
> Demi got what she gave me, nothing, I'm filing for divorce,LOL



Tommie,

Don't fret ole buddy. According to Virginia Common Law, you'll still be brother and sister.

Joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Don't fret ole buddy. According to Virginia Common Law, you'll still be brother and sister.
> 
> Joat



Haha,good one. I thought it was odd. I overheard someone ask Demi if she had a sister, she said no but her brother did,:monkey: :monkey:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Awwwwwwwwwwww Woodie its not that bad.*

So you found out Stihl is indeed the No.1 saw in the world, no need to get all upset over it. Then today you found out Ford got slapped out of the No.2 spot by Toyota, so what. No need to throw a tissy. Look at yourself man, grow a set will ya!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I6icSXwSk8&NR=1


----------



## manual (Jan 3, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> Hot saws. Was that his claim to fame, no wonder nobody knows or cares who the he!! he is.



Hey Dude from Texas,
Maybe you should read more about someone before you spout off.

Dennis has made his mark in Hot saws years ago and is still going.

This is just one of those fun threads. I ask you to keep it that way.
Theres no need to bash anyone on this site. Now unless you want me to make you my personal Friend.  #2, lets just have some fun.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> So you found out Stihl is indeed the No.1 saw in the world, no need to get all upset over it.



Funny thing...I don't think it would make a hill of beans wortha difference if Stihl actually did pass Husqvarna in sales, here or worldwide. 

But since Husqvarna is very comfortably in the lead, both here and worldwide, it doesn't matter now, does it?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2008)

manual said:


> Hey Dude from Texas,
> Maybe you should read more about someone before you spout off.
> 
> Dennis has made his mark in Hot saws years ago and is still going.
> ...



I agree this is a fun thread. Thing is Dennis is the one that doesn't seem to find in any humor in it Manual. Not that it makes any differance to me but if he wants to dish it then dayumm sure best be able to swollow it. I don't care if he flew that hot saw to the moon and back, he keeps spouting off I'm gonna keep slappig his ole hide and thats that.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 3, 2008)

manual said:


> #2, lets just have some fun at Tom Hall's expense.



Left out something Manual...I fixed.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Funny thing...I don't think it would make a hill of beans wortha difference if Stihl actually did pass Husqvarna in sales, here or worldwide.
> 
> But since Husqvarna is very comfortably in the lead, both here and worldwide, it doesn't matter now, does it?



Grrrrrrrrrrrrr who cares, how did you like the video,LOLOLOL I found that just for payback for the one you pulled on me, awwwwwwwww gotta love YouTube, all in fun Woodie,


----------



## manual (Jan 3, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Funny thing...I don't think it would make a hill of beans wortha difference if Stihl actually did pass Husqvarna in sales, here or worldwide.
> 
> But since Husqvarna is very comfortably in the lead, both here and worldwide, it doesn't matter now, does it?



Those Stihl Heads will never learn.
Look at the way they die to go upstream every year. LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2008)

manual said:


> Those Stihl Heads will never learn.
> Look at the way they die to go upstream every year. LOL



But we don't pull sleds, we don't eat Alpo either,LOLOL


----------



## manual (Jan 3, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Left out something Manual...I fixed.



Silly Me, I am so use to Thall talking in a daze after the last time he got knocked out.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2008)

manual said:


> Silly Me, I am so use to Thall talking in a daze after the last time he got knocked out.




Knocked out are you kidding. Four of my posts in this thread have been reported to the mods, looks like I'm putting em on the mat, no posts reported by me, wink!


----------



## manual (Jan 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> But we don't pull sleds, we don't eat Alpo either,LOLOL



Buddy, With all this snow we got around here I'm glad I got a husky and not a boat anchor.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 3, 2008)

manual said:


> Silly Me, I am so use to Thall talking in a daze after the last time he got knocked out.



Think he's still sore from last night's bout? He was even too tired to hit on his male nurse* after the fight...

* Which was really just Mow in a white dress...


----------



## Woodie (Jan 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Knocked out are you kidding. Four of my posts in this thread have been reported to the mods, looks like I'm putting em on the mat, no posts reported by me, wink!



That's _nothing_...your record is eight!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2008)

manual said:


> Buddy, With all this snow we got around here I'm glad I got a husky and not a boat anchor.



Well good to hear. Don't fret, if they fall apart you can always fire up the Stihl 044 ya got. It will getcha through the winter, no worries, hehe


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2008)

Woodie said:


> That's _nothing_...your record is eight!



Skip that non-sense, how did ya like the video,LOLOL


----------



## manual (Jan 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Knocked out are you kidding. Four of my posts in this thread have been reported to the mods, looks like I'm putting em on the mat, no posts reported by me, wink!



Now I have to go load the truck with firewood.
I expect to see your next post on your Hero when I get back.
After all there are people waiting to read something better then us going back and forth.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well good to hear. Don't fret, if they fall apart you can always fire up the Stihl 044 ya got. It will getcha through the winter, no worries, hehe



Funny thing...I saw a couple kids on my way to work this morning playing on a frozen lake...the had a couple dozen or so Stihls started up on the ice and they were vibrating around like one of those ol' timey electric football games.

Kids these days...


----------



## manual (Jan 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well good to hear. Don't fret, if they fall apart you can always fire up the Stihl 044 ya got. It will getcha through the winter, no worries, hehe



it's a 440. unless you sent me 2000's 

BTW the dang saw leaks gas. yep I just love those New style stihl caps.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Funny thing...I saw a couple kids on my way to work this morning playing on a frozen lake...the had a couple dozen or so Stihls started up on the ice and they were vibrating around like one of those ol' timey electric football games.
> 
> Kids these days...



For the third time how did you like the video? Ya know if you don't answer me on that and laff I'm gonna assume it put you on the mat so fess up dayumm it, gotcha good didn't I,hehehe

I'm gonna get me a bite to eat and I better find my answer, if not it only gets worse Woodie,LOLOLOL Be back in abits.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> For the third time how did you like the video?



I always wondered what Mow looked like...I guess now I know.


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom are you STIHL on here blabbering about everthing under the sun? I woulda thought you'd be on chapter 10 by now! I can see this is gonna be a lifetime tale...I better stock-up provisions to carry me through this storm! Poor, poor Andreas...his story is lingering somewhere in the skies of Virginia about now. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 3, 2008)

manual said:


> Hey Dude from Texas,
> Maybe you should read more about someone before you spout off.
> 
> Dennis has made his mark in Hot saws years ago and is still going.
> ...



Who cares about his mark of fame. If he want's to talk about hot saws then why don't you and your girl woodie go over to the hot saw website.
As far as personal friends go, I think Woodie has that sewn up with you.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 3, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> ...his story is lingering somewhere in the skies of Virginia about now.



*Not quite OLY....noooooooot quite:*


----------



## Woodie (Jan 3, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> Who cares about his mark of fame. If he want's to talk about hot saws then why don't you and your girl woodie go over to the hot saw website.
> As far as personal friends go, I think Woodie has that sewn up with you.



Dang sawitall...you sure do sound a lot like Mow...it's almost like you guys are the same person sometimes...


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 3, 2008)

Woodie said:


> *Not quite OLY....noooooooot quite:*



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

Peanut and Banana sandwhich download no doubt. Tepid Folgers sure will clean out a man's system!


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 3, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Dang sawitall...you sure do sound a lot like Mow...it's almost like you guys are the same person sometimes...



Nope, just a good friend of mine. There is something wrong that won't let him log in and he has me asking the admin if they can find a fix for it.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 3, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Peanut and Banana sandwhich download no doubt. Tepid Folgers sure will clean out a man's system!



Kinda gives a different twist to the ol' "Fire in the hole!," eh?


----------



## Woodie (Jan 3, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> There is something wrong that won't let him log in...



A merciful God, perhaps?

*BRAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!*


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 3, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Kinda gives a different twist to the ol' "Fire in the hole!," eh?




Flames of Glory and Scents of Tepid Roses!


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 3, 2008)

Woodie said:


> A merciful God, perhaps?
> 
> *BRAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!*


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Tom, when we gonna see some more of the story.opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Tom are you STIHL on here blabbering about everthing under the sun? I woulda thought you'd be on chapter 10 by now! I can see this is gonna be a lifetime tale...I better stock-up provisions to carry me through this storm! Poor, poor Andreas...his story is lingering somewhere in the skies of Virginia about now. :hmm3grin2orange:



Well ya see Jim I'm sitting here thumbing through the book and debating how long its gonna take to wear down those cats, that Woodie and Manual. I'm figuring another day or so they will be so tired from pulling the Husky sled they will need some rest. Then I can proceed. I guess I could go ahead and tell the story and ignore them but they are so much fun to slap around I can't resist it,LOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> Hey Tom, when we gonna see some more of the story.opcorn: opcorn:



Huh, the topic is going great man, two northern Husky guys getting the whipping of their lives by two southern Stihl guys, hell they shoulda know better,hehe

Fact is I got a message that another writer is about to take the helm and unlike me he will ignore all the non-sense and tell alot of the story himself. He won't play the game, he will tell the story, and to that I give him a high five and you probly know the guy, wink!!


----------



## Urbicide (Jan 3, 2008)

Winky, the guy with one eye? opcorn:


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Huh, the topic is going great man, two northern Husky guys getting the whipping of their lives by two southern Stihl guys, hell they shoulda know better,hehe
> 
> Fact is I got a message that another writer is about to take the helm and unlike me he will ignore all the non-sense and tell alot of the story himself. He won't play the game, he will tell the story, and to that I give him a high five and you probly know the guy, wink!!



Well, tell Wink to get started.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2008)

Urbicide said:


> Winky, the guy with one eye? opcorn:



LOLOL, good one.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> Well, tell Wink to get started.



Check your PM's!!


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 3, 2008)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow you can hear a pin drop. The calm before the storm, hot diggy dog. Someone better call the Washington Post and get a reporter in here, ya know, a post reporter,hehe


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 3, 2008)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 
The suspense...oh good golly the suspense! What is it? We must know what it is!


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 3, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:
> The suspense...oh good golly the suspense! What is it? We must know what it is!



Just suspense opcorn:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> Just suspense opcorn:



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

Looks like the guy from the Washington Post took off, durn it. Hold the fort Saw, I just drank my last Folgers and my jar not runn-eth over, it be bone dry. Gotta make a store run. You know who the writer is so if ya see him at the bottom of the page tell him the coast is clear and get to writing. I'll be back to clean up the bodies in about 30 minutes, gotta let my car warm up, its freezing outside but that Folgers, man neither cold nor rain nor hurricane can stop me going to get another jar..


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 3, 2008)

THALL
When do we get to the part about the Stihl farm tractors?


----------



## manual (Jan 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Huh, the topic is going great man, two northern Husky guys getting the whipping of their lives by two southern Stihl guys, hell they shoulda know better,hehe
> 
> Fact is I got a message that another writer is about to take the helm and unlike me he will ignore all the non-sense and tell alot of the story himself. He won't play the game, he will tell the story, and to that I give him a high five and you probly know the guy, wink!!



Ok Stand up and quit giving One Eye winkleman the High five.


----------



## Urbicide (Jan 3, 2008)

I am curious as to what Stihl manufactured for the German war effort. Did Andreas join the Nazi Party? 
(Insert goose-stepping smiley here).opcorn:


----------



## manual (Jan 3, 2008)

*Stihl Tractor*






The engine is a 131B, 14hp, 2 stroke, air cooled diesel, with 5 forward gears (one being very low speed) and one reverse.


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 3, 2008)

Tommy Tommy Tommy: you got ba__ls to eat all this crap. The shrapnel is heavy. But c'mon, it's like a tease without the strip.  A ___ without the %&$*#@*$! Poor Andreas will never have his story told at this rate. And poor us in the far reaches of Siberia with only a satellite connection --- ( read: "SLOW" ). 
You owe me big time--I've gone through a six pack of Bass Ale diddling on this thread, now about to reach into a private stash of a 25.4 oz can of Fosters  ( it was supposed to be saved for Valentine's Day). You may feel great guilt. Great guilt. Feel it ?  
So get to it boy. ....please ? Which finger did you say typed.....?


----------



## R. Williams (Jan 3, 2008)

This here is a nice story yep


----------



## manual (Jan 3, 2008)

*This might help*



Urbicide said:


> I am curious as to what Stihl manufactured for the German war effort. Did Andreas join the Nazi Party?
> (Insert goose-stepping smiley here).opcorn:



The Nazi rise to power encouraged Stihl's domestic growth but hampered its international development. In an effort to standardize production within industries, the Nazis held competitions and Stihl's design became the authorized German chain saw. All other German chain saw manufacturers were required to license the Stihl design. However, the outbreak of World War II ended Stihl's international growth. During the war, the Bad Cannstatt plant was destroyed by bombs, and production was moved to Waiblingen. The German capitulation ending the European war also forced Stihl to a halt.


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 3, 2008)

manual said:


> The Nazi rise to power encouraged Stihl's domestic growth but hampered its international development. In an effort to standardize production within industries, the Nazis held competitions and Stihl's design became the authorized German chain saw. All other German chain saw manufacturers were required to license the Stihl design. However, the outbreak of World War II ended Stihl's international growth. During the war, the Bad Cannstatt plant was destroyed by bombs, and production was moved to Waiblingen. The German capitulation ending the European war also forced Stihl to a halt.



opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 3, 2008)

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


logbutcher said:


> Tommy Tommy Tommy: you got ba__ls to eat all this crap. The shrapnel is heavy. But c'mon, it's like a tease without the strip.  A ___ without the %&$*#@*$! Poor Andreas will never have his story told at this rate. And poor us in the far reaches of Siberia with only a satellite connection --- ( read: "SLOW" ).
> You owe me big time--I've gone through a six pack of Bass Ale diddling on this thread, now about to reach into a private stash of a 25.4 oz can of Fosters  ( it was supposed to be saved for Valentine's Day). You may feel great guilt. Great guilt. Feel it ?
> So get to it boy. ....please ? Which finger did you say typed.....?


----------



## Urbicide (Jan 3, 2008)

I bet a Nazi Stihl is a collectable. I wonder if it had a Swastika or an Iron Cross on the recoil? opcorn:


----------



## R. Williams (Jan 3, 2008)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> "almost word for word".....Hahahahahaha! Maybe I am confused there tuff guy.....but I think I will take your advise.....Get myself a Peter Stihl autographed copy.




What a weenie you are pal hay momma always said Ifn ya cant say anything nice then jest shut up why dontcha do that


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 3, 2008)

R. Williams said:


> What a weenie you are pal hay momma always said Ifn ya cant say anything nice then jest shut up why dontcha do that



:jawdrop:    opcorn:


----------



## manual (Jan 3, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> :jawdrop:    opcorn:



What happen? Mow backing you up? Brahahahahahaha


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2008)

manual said:


> What happen? Mow backing you up? Brahahahahahaha



LOLOLOL, Manual your doing a good job writing the story, keep it up man, wink!


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 3, 2008)

manual said:


> What happen? Mow backing you up? Brahahahahahaha



Us Texas guys do stick together.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 3, 2008)

Urbicide said:


> I bet a Nazi Stihl is a collectable. I wonder if it had a Swastika or an Iron Cross on the recoil? opcorn:



_*STIHL UBER ALLES!!*_


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2008)

logbutcher said:


> Tommy Tommy Tommy: you got ba__ls to eat all this crap. The shrapnel is heavy. But c'mon, it's like a tease without the strip.  A ___ without the %&$*#@*$! Poor Andreas will never have his story told at this rate. And poor us in the far reaches of Siberia with only a satellite connection --- ( read: "SLOW" ).
> You owe me big time--I've gone through a six pack of Bass Ale diddling on this thread, now about to reach into a private stash of a 25.4 oz can of Fosters  ( it was supposed to be saved for Valentine's Day). You may feel great guilt. Great guilt. Feel it ?
> So get to it boy. ....please ? Which finger did you say typed.....?




Log I tried to start the story off all nice for the fine folks on here but as you can see I got invaded from those heathens over in the over camp, all in fun of course and I've enjoyed it all well, I must admit. Tell ya what I'm gonna do. I've been advised not to go word for word using the book as the source for various reasons. So I'm gonna start telling it in my own words as I go through it page by page. That way it will go faster, be just as accurate and for those that want it word for word will have to merely buy the book. 

Right now Manual is coming up with alot of info so tonite he has pen in hand and I'll let him continue without agervating him.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 3, 2008)

manual said:


> In an effort to standardize production within industries, the Nazis held competitions and Stihl's design became the authorized German chain saw.
> 
> (snip)
> 
> The German capitulation ending the European war also forced Stihl to a halt.



*Stihl...helping to facilitate surrender for over 60 years!! *


----------



## Woodie (Jan 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> So I'm gonna start telling it in my own words



Read: "Garbled, mangled, and of uncertain grammar."


----------



## manual (Jan 3, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> Us Texas guys do stick together.



well if you two aint Steers.

















Never mind, I won't ask. and please don't tell.


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 3, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Read: "Garbled, mangled, and of uncertain grammar."



Better than a puny guy with a wimpy voice telling the story. BRAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## Woodie (Jan 3, 2008)

*Einigkeit macht Stihl!! *


----------



## Woodie (Jan 3, 2008)

manual said:


> well if you two aint Steers.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Tommy...does all this make you Stihl's Minister of Propaganda? :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :chainsawguy: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 3, 2008)

manual said:


> well if you two aint Steers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That the best ya got. I thought so...........


----------



## manual (Jan 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Right now Manual is coming up with alot of info so tonite he has pen in hand and I'll let him continue without agervating him.



Stihl's first one-person saw was introduced in 1950. This saw was still too heavy for comfortable operation, but it led the way to the introduction of the Stihl BLK saw in 1954. At 31 pounds and 4.5 hp, the BLK was the first truly portable chain saw. Two years later, the BLK was chosen by the German army as its official chain saw; the BLK became the standard saw for many other military services and government organizations as well.

Now Belgium has this saw. maybe he could put out a picture or two.

If not go look at the 441. it too is "heavy for comfortable operation"
yes History repeats itself.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Hey Tommy...does all this make you Stihl's Minister of Propaganda? :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :chainsawguy: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



It makes me The Champ and leaves you as Woodie, man that was low but hey you deserved it,LOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2008)

manual said:


> Stihl's first one-person saw was introduced in 1950. This saw was still too heavy for comfortable operation, but it led the way to the introduction of the Stihl BLK saw in 1954. At 31 pounds and 4.5 hp, the . Two years later, the BLK was chosen by the German army as its official chain saw; the BLK became the standard saw for many other military services and government organizations as well.
> 
> Now Belgium has this saw. maybe he could put out a picture or two.
> 
> ...



"BLK was the first truly portable chain saw", continue with the facts, we'll let ya slide on the BS,hehe


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> It makes me The Champ and leaves you as Woodie, man that was low but hey you deserved it,LOLOLOL



Manual probaly has a GOT WOODie t-shirt in his closet. You know, the one where he hides things.:jawdrop:


----------



## manual (Jan 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> "BLK was the first truly portable chain saw", continue with the facts, we'll let ya slide on the BS,hehe



Ok now I'm being nice tonight, Why is it a Husky fan has to talk about Stihls History. Don't you Stihlheads know this stuff ?

The true revolution in chain saw technology--and the development that led to the worldwide acceptance of the chain saw--was the Stihl Contra, introduced in 1959. The Contra, which featured a direct drive and diaphragm carburetor, weighed only 26.65 pounds, yet achieved 6 hp. Stihl's sales boomed, and production rose from 104 to 500 saws per day by 1964. By then, the company was outgrowing its plant, and a second facility was built in Neustadt. The company's workforce grew to over 1,000. U.S. and Canadian demand surged with the introduction of the Stihl Lightning saw, prompting the company to open its first North American warehouses.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2008)

manual said:


> Ok now I'm being nice tonight, Why is it a Husky fan has to talk about Stihls History. Don't you Stihlheads know this stuff ?
> 
> The true revolution in chain saw technology--and the development that led to the worldwide acceptance of the chain saw--was the Stihl Contra, introduced in 1959. The Contra, which featured a direct drive and diaphragm carburetor, weighed only 26.65 pounds, yet achieved 6 hp. Stihl's sales boomed, and production rose from 104 to 500 saws per day by 1964. By then, the company was outgrowing its plant, and a second facility was built in Neustadt. The company's workforce grew to over 1,000. U.S. and Canadian demand surged with the introduction of the Stihl Lightning saw, prompting the company to open its first North American warehouses.




Your doing good Manual. Keep going. See I didn't get that kind of encouragement. Keep it going, when you get tired I'll step in and keep it going...


----------



## manual (Jan 3, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> Manual probaly has a GOT WOODie t-shirt in his closet. You know, the one where he hides things.:jawdrop:



You just stay in your closet.


----------



## davefr (Jan 3, 2008)

Besides the technology, the other part of Stihl's success is their unwaivering commitment to the dealer channel. I'm not sure how this will play out long term in the world of online but their unwaivering support has served them equally as well as their engineering prowess.


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 3, 2008)

manual said:


> You just stay in your closet.



Hey you are actually doing a good job. Keep it up









that's what Woodie tells him in the closet (sorry, I couldn't pass it up)


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 3, 2008)

davefr said:


> Besides the technology, the other part of Stihl's success is their unwaivering commitment to the dealer channel. I'm not sure how this will play out long term in the world of online but their unwaivering support has served them equally as well as their engineering prowess.



If other's would have held to it, just think how strong the dealers could be today.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> Hey you are actually doing a good job. Keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes he is, he's doing a great job!! I'm being serious, he's putting it outthere really good, my hat is off to him at the moment.


----------



## manual (Jan 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Yes he is, he's doing a great job!! I'm being serious, he's putting it outthere really good, my hat is off to him at the moment.



Ok now this is where tom smiles from ear to ear. 

In 1965, Stihl introduced an innovation in chain saw design with its antivibration system, which absorbed the impact of the saw's vibration, allowing steadier and less fatiguing control. This design change was quickly copied by Stihl's competitors. Three years later, Stihl added an electronic ignition system to its saws, improving their reliability. Other design changes included a more efficient chain lubrication system, an inertial chain braking system, which stopped the chain in the event of kickback, and a master control lever, which allowed the user to control the saw's starting and stopping functions without releasing the saw's handle.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2008)

manual said:


> Ok now this is where tom smiles from ear to ear.
> 
> In 1965, Stihl introduced an innovation in chain saw design with its antivibration system, which absorbed the impact of the saw's vibration, allowing steadier and less fatiguing control. This design change was quickly copied by Stihl's competitors. Three years later, Stihl added an electronic ignition system to its saws, improving their reliability. Other design changes included a more efficient chain lubrication system, an inertial chain braking system, which stopped the chain in the event of kickback, and a master control lever, which allowed the user to control the saw's starting and stopping functions without releasing the saw's handle.



Keep going, your doing great!!!


----------



## Sprig (Jan 3, 2008)

manual said:


> The engine is a 131B, 14hp, 2 stroke, air cooled diesel, with 5 forward gears (one being very low speed) and one reverse.


Ooooooo Manual, that is so sweet a machine! Wonder if there be any out there running stihl? I loves old machinery like that man, cool pic! 





(awaitin' the rest of story gents!)

Serge


----------



## manual (Jan 3, 2008)

By 1971, Stihl's 2,000-strong workforce was producing 340,000 saws annually. In that year, Andreas Stihl's son, Hans Peter, took over as head of the company. Andreas Stihl died two years later. By then the company had added a new plant in Prüm, and a plant in Wiechs am Randen, near the Swiss border. The company's first overseas plant, Andreas Stihl Moto-Serras Ltda. in Sao Leopoldo, Brazil, began chain saw production in 1973. That year, Stihl, with 2,500 employees, saw its revenues top DM 222 million.

This is as far as I can go.
Seems this site loading to slow tonight for me.


----------



## manual (Jan 3, 2008)

manual said:


> The engine is a 131B, 14hp, 2 stroke, air cooled diesel, with 5 forward gears (one being very low speed) and one reverse.





Sprig said:


> Ooooooo Manual, that is so sweet a machine! Wonder if there be any out there running stihl? I loves old machinery like that man, cool pic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it runs.
It was stripped, sand blasted, repaired, restored and given a 2-pack paint job. The tractor celebrated its debut at The Cranky Handle Rally at Morpeth, NSW, where several faults occurred, and the tractor proved hard to start.

The next outing was T.O.M.M Classic Tractor Trek, where it happily performed trouble-free.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 3, 2008)

manual said:


> By 1971, Stihl's 2,000-strong workforce was producing 340,000 saws annually. In that year, Andreas Stihl's son, Hans Peter, took over as head of the company. Andreas Stihl died two years later. By then the company had added a new plant in Prüm, and a plant in Wiechs am Randen, near the Swiss border. The company's first overseas plant, Andreas Stihl Moto-Serras Ltda. in Sao Leopoldo, Brazil, began chain saw production in 1973. That year, Stihl, with 2,500 employees, saw its revenues top DM 222 million.
> 
> This is as far as I can go.
> Seems this site loading to slow tonight for me.



Ya did great, get some sleep.


----------



## Sprig (Jan 3, 2008)

manual said:


> Yes it runs.
> It was stripped, sand blasted, repaired, restored and given a 2-pack paint job. The tractor celebrated its debut at The Cranky Handle Rally at Morpeth, NSW, where several faults occurred, and the tractor proved hard to start.
> 
> The next outing was T.O.M.M Classic Tractor Trek, where it happily performed trouble-free.


It is a classic beauty man, here it'd be workin' alla time 
Beautiful!



Serge


----------



## StihltheOne (Jan 3, 2008)

I just love a bed time story!!!! Sweet dreams...... In the Stihl of the night!


----------



## huskydave (Jan 4, 2008)

I would like to hear about the steam boilers was that when the first company folded or later. This thread went downhill quick I hope we can turn it around. Stihl did a lot to contribute to what we use today and we owe him some more respect he earned it.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 4, 2008)

huskydave said:


> I would like to hear about the steam boilers was that when the first company folded or later. This thread went downhill quick I hope we can turn it around. Stihl did a lot to contribute to what we use today and we owe him some more respect he earned it.



Don't worry Dave, now that the thread seems back on key all that will be covered..


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 4, 2008)

Tom now that the BS is all over with can you go on with the story please...







.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 4, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Tom now that the BS is all over with can you go on with the story please...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No fear, I had no intention of letting up regardless of the non-sense. The true 100% story will be told. What Stihl did for chainsaws deserves some reconition.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 4, 2008)

Ole Stihl might of made the saws......but someone else made then run underwater.....Hahahahahahahaha!......Is that Gypo Logger?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Ole Stihl might of made the saws......but someone else made then run underwater.....Hahahahahahahaha!......Is that Gypo Logger?




LOLOL, good one, LOLOL


----------



## spacemule (Jan 4, 2008)

Hmmm. I smell culls. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't make Thall do it Spacemule!.....Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Oh My!!!!!*



spacemule said:


> Hmmm. I smell culls. :greenchainsaw:



You got to quit it space,,,,,, LMAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Woodie (Jan 4, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Tom now that the BS is all over with can you go on with the story please...



Excuse me..."over"? "All over"?

That was just a BS _hiatus_!!!   

A _respite_ if you will...


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Ole Stihl might of made the saws......but someone else made then run underwater.....Hahahahahahahaha!......Is that Gypo Logger?



Great Pic Dennis,,,,,

Had to rep ya for that one,,,,,


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 4, 2008)

manual said:


> The engine is a 131B, 14hp, 2 stroke, air cooled diesel, with 5 forward gears (one being very low speed) and one reverse.



Thanks Manual

Love those old tractors.
Nice set of wheels, are they painted Husky or Kubota orange ?
Be fun to do the Woodward Ave Cruise on a Stihl tractor.


----------



## manual (Jan 4, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Tom now that the BS is all over with can you go on with the story please...
> .



Who said it was over? You?

Looks like we are all having fun.

Seems I did the best I could to help tom out, If he wanted to post in between what I contributed he would. and he did

Seems he said I was doing a good job, beside I don't mind taken a jab or two.

Is there something that upsets you?


----------



## manual (Jan 4, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Great Pic Dennis,,,,,
> 
> Had to rep ya for that one,,,,,



Yep under water cutting, very stealth


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 4, 2008)

manual said:


> Who said it was over? You?
> 
> Looks like we are all having fun.
> 
> ...



Woo hoo, no no no, no time for arguing, get back to work. Yes you was doing good and keep going, don't make me have to fire ya daymmm it, save the fussing for later, get back to the story,GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## manual (Jan 4, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Woo hoo, no no no, no time for arguing, get back to work. Yes you was doing good and keep going, don't make me have to fire ya daymmm it, save the fussing for later, get back to the story,GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



Tells ya what, You lead The night out.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 4, 2008)

manual said:


> Tells ya what, You lead The night out.



Damn ya was doing great, grrrrrrrr, ok, after supper I'll toss in a starter post and you bring more info, deal?


----------



## manual (Jan 4, 2008)

*OK No B.S.*



manual said:


> Ok now I'm being nice tonight, Why is it a Husky fan has to talk about Stihls History. Don't you Stihlheads know this stuff ?
> 
> The true revolution in chain saw technology--and the development that led to the worldwide acceptance of the chain saw--was the Stihl Contra, introduced in 1959. The Contra, which featured a direct drive and diaphragm carburetor, weighed only 26.65 pounds, yet achieved 6 hp.



A number of chain saw manufacturers claim to have built the first chain saw some time in the 1920s, but the fact is that as early as the first decade of that century, a chain saw driven by a water-cooled marine engine was presented for the first time.





The first Husqvarna chain saw: the A90. Launched autumn 1959.
Of course, the chain saws of that time had very little in common with those of today, since they were large, cumbersome machines that required at least two people to operate. It was not until after the Second World War that the development of saws and saw chains made it possible to make chain saws that could be handled by one person. Husqvarna started making chain saws in 1959. So Husqvarna can’t claim to have manufactured the first one. But what Huqvarna can claim is that they created the quintessential modern chain saw, as we know it today. Back then, chain saws were only used for felling and bucking, while de-limbing was still done with an axe.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 4, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> The equity put up of both partners, which was paid in cash, is 500,000 Marks each. Sounds like alot of money , but inflation is running wild in Germany. The actual value of the money shown as capital is revealed by the amounts that had to be paid for the entry in the commercail register and publication of that entry in the Imperail Gazette. It was 5,775 million Marks, plus 200,000 Marks in corporation tax.
> 
> The young engineers are very active. Among other things, they develop forehearth systems which they offer for sale as the Stihl-Hohl System.
> 
> ...



The now one man business, Stihl on his own, designs low pressure steam boilers. It deals with woodworking machines from Teichert&Sohn in Liegnitz as well as semi-portable engines. The latter are low powered steam engines that are fairly easy to transport. Andreas Stihl becomes the regional agent for E.Ring&Co., Berlin, in July 1926. According to the company, it is the sole manufacture of the Ringo cross cutting, tree felling machine, a chainsaw.

Ringo builds two models. The smaller of the two weighed 36kg and is offered for a cutting potential up to 70cm diameter. The larger model scales in 38.5kg
and is said to be able for cutting up to 100cm diameter. Both models had a Berkamo high powered supercharged engine with a displacement of 175ccn. Its a two stroke motor that runs on gasoline or benzol mixed with engine oil at 10:1 ratio. Its continuous output is quoted at 5.5HP and a max output of 7HP.


The sale of chainsaws is not a big business. There are constant problems with customers. Andreas Stihl therefore gives up selling. He continues to occupy himself, in addition to his other activities, with the design of his own chainsaw. He had been pursuing the idea since 1923. His frequent visits to sawmills and wood processing firms show him that there is need for chainsaws that operate reliably and withstand high loads.

Stihl finds he needs a workshop. He has to manufacture most of the parts for the future saws himself. The workshop is found on the premises of locksmiths Stern Marienplatz, in Stuttgart. There are three vices and a work bench in the rented shop. The consultant engineer Stihl, who has been working alone up to this point, cannot do everything on his own. He hires his first employees, the year is 1927. The first employee is Alwin Fauser. A little later on Karl Gujahr joins him. Both remain in the company for decades until they retire. Gutjahr becomes technical director. Fauser occupies important positions on the commercail side.

They not only work on developing the future saws in the small workshop. Forehearths for low pressure steam boilers are also produced. These are initially the main source of income. Business with them flourishes. Soon more space is needed. Stihl moves to Seyfertstrasse 101A. The office remains in Rotebuhlstrasse. The distance from from the office to the workshop is now alittle farther than to the previous room in Marieplatz. However no one is afriad of walking. 

The "A" after the house number in Seyfertstrasse stands for the back of the building. Production takes place here on the ground and first floors. A full order book and the bigger workshop meant that more people can be hired. The workforce now grows to eight.

(there is in truth one other employee, a quadruped. Andreas Stihl was always a great animal lover. His dog Alex, a Boxer, was close by at all times, even in the company. Alex had a favorite place when he wanted quiet and that was in his masters car, an NSU, which was often parked in the yard of 101A. Alex got very annoyed with anyone who disturbed his peace.)
(Source:Alwin Fauser's estate)

{more to come}


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 4, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> The now one man business, Stihl on his own, designs low pressure steam boilers. It deals with woodworking machines from Teichert&Sohn in Liegnitz as well as semi-portable engines. The latter are low powered steam engines that are fairly easy to transport. Andreas Stihl becomes the regional agent for E.Ring&Co., Berlin, in July 1926. According to the company, it is the sole manufacture of the Ringo cross cutting, tree felling machine, a chainsaw.
> 
> Ringo builds two models. The smaller of the two weighed 36kg and is offered for a cutting potential up to 70cm diameter. The larger model scales in 38.5kg
> and is said to be able for cutting up to 100cm diameter. Both models had a Berkamo high powered supercharged engine with a displacement of 175ccn. Its a two stroke motor that runs on gasoline or benzol mixed with engine oil at 10:1 ratio. Its continuous output is quoted at 5.5HP and a max output of 7HP.
> ...



Design work on chainsaws concentrates on one model with electric drive. It is finnished in 1927. The saw has a 3 kW three phase motor. It is offered with three-link saw chains and guide bars of different lengths, all made in house. Bar lengths between 60 and 120cm are offered. Depending on the size of the bar, the saws weighed from 45 to 53kg.

Apparently Andreas Stihl did not apply for a patent on the saw, but for protection of a utility model.
The utility model is registered on Aug.25,1928. However Stihl does apply for a patent in Switzerland on Sept.7,1928. The Swiss Office for Intellectual Property notes the time of the application as 5pm and it registers a master patent for the Electric Handheld Chainsaw on June 30,1929.

The next step is to demostrate the saw to customers on site. The sidecar of a motorcycle is modified to accommodate a ready to use saw with a cutting
bar of 85cm. With the motorcycle it is possible to visit several prospects in one one day. Now and then it was nesessary to cut half the wood in the yards before the sawyers and management of a large sawmill decide to place a order for the saw.

The electric saw is shown for the first time at the Leipzig spring fair. It creates alot of interest. There is a jump in new orders recieved. To cope with demand, the workforce has to be more than doubled, to 20 employees.

The saw with a three phase motor is followed by one with a DC motor. As far as performance was concerned, both are identical. However the new DC saw allowed customers to choose the machine that suits their power supply. Smaller electric saws are developed as well.
In addition to this, development of the first gasoline powered chainsaw is progressing. The main problem is the engine. It has to be light and powerfull.
Stihl, the young entrepreneur, is not only busy designing and developing, he is also experimenting with new materails, magnesium alloys in particular.

{more to come}


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 4, 2008)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 4, 2008)

manual said:


> A number of chain saw manufacturers claim to have built the first chain saw some time in the 1920s, but the fact is that as early as the first decade of that century, a chain saw driven by a water-cooled marine engine was presented for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, the whole Husky story told in one post. That lasted about as long as their saws.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 4, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> Wow, the whole Husky story told in one post. That lasted about as long as their saws.



Ya know Manual,,, That husky saw in your post looks a bunch like a scaled down Stihl Contra,,,,,, You dont reckon they did a little copycat stuff back then Eh???


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 4, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Ya know Manual,,, That husky saw in your post looks a bunch like a scaled down Stihl Contra,,,,,, You dont reckon they did a little copycat stuff back then Eh???



They wouldn't dare :jawdrop:


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 5, 2008)

Where is the story teller opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Where is the story teller opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:



The story teller is about the hit the hay. BTW just where in the world have you been, haven't seen you on in awhile. Whatcha think of this thread?


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 5, 2008)

I have been locked out with a banned IP address according to Darin. Thanks to Saw for helping me straighten it out. He had me rolling with Dan sending him Pm's thinking it was me.

Yes it is good. Haven't been able to read all of it yet, but I will.


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 5, 2008)

Welcome back. Glad I could help brother.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> I have been locked out with a banned IP address according to Darin. Thanks to Saw for helping me straighten it out. He had me rolling with Dan sending him Pm's thinking it was me.
> 
> Yes it is good. Haven't been able to read all of it yet, but I will.



Cool, I intend to put the whole story in here from beginning to end for those that just like to read. I figure by May or June I should have it done,LOL


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Cool, I intend to put the whole story in here from beginning to end for those that just like to read. I figure by May or June I should have it done,LOL



Going to be one long thread. Will the server handle it.


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 5, 2008)

I think the new one will be able to. I guess we will see.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Going to be one long thread. Will the server handle it.



Yup, I asked Darin before I started it, he said it shouldn't be a problem. 5000 plus views already, not bad...


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 5, 2008)

Are you quoting from the Stihl book.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 5, 2008)

where is Manny getting his info from.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Are you quoting from the Stihl book.



Yup, the source along with the cover of the book is posted. I'm doing it a piece at a time. I've gotton to page 9, only 291 pages to go,LOLOL


----------



## spacemule (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, I'm not patient enough to wait for the story between posts. Once I get started, I like to read an entire book without stopping. Otherwise, I lose my train of thought and interest.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Yup, the source along with the cover of the book is posted. I'm doing it a piece at a time. I've gotton to page 9, only 291 pages to go,LOLOL



I wonder how much I could get for that book on here. I have a few copies around the shop.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> where is Manny getting his info from.



Don't know but he was getting some good Stihl info last nite. Tonite he forgot the thread is about Andreas Stihl, not chainsaws or Husky. He slipped in that Husky post on me but thats ok, I'm a good sport.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 5, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> I wonder how much I could get for that book on here. I have a few copies around the shop.



I'd trade you a Husqvarna ball cap for it.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Well, I'm not patient enough to wait for the story between posts. Once I get started, I like to read an entire book without stopping. Otherwise, I lose my train of thought and interest.



Relax Space, I have a plan. I think I got a freind that will edit this whole thread when its done leaving only the story for those like you that want to really enjoy the book. May be awhile so be patient, the story is worth it, trust me...


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 5, 2008)

spacemule said:


> I'd trade you a Husqvarna ball cap for it.



Nice try :jawdrop:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> I wonder how much I could get for that book on here. I have a few copies around the shop.



I think Space would buy it in a heartbeat, he's a reader and he has little patience,LOL


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I think Space would buy it in a heartbeat, he's a reader and he has little patience,LOL



He's a barterer


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll trade ya Space

NOT


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 5, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> He's a barterer



I always thought he was a Lawyer in training. Oops, same thing.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 5, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> He's a barterer



Bartender?????  





.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm wondering how hard it would be to get with the publisher and set up to import these books. I know there wouldn't be a great market, but I'll bet you could sell a few of them.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 5, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Bartender?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that why he pours it on so heavy.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 5, 2008)

Heck, maybe I should go to bar tending school. Looks like that'd be an easy gig.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 5, 2008)

Good night


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 5, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Heck, maybe I should go to bar tending school. Looks like that'd be an easy gig.



I hear it's a lot harder than it looks but a lot of fun. If you are in law school then you should be able to remember the recipes pretty easy. Of course you do have to be able to carry on a conversation as well.
Give it a try.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 5, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Is that why he pours it on so heavy.



That's a good one!!!!




spacemule said:


> Heck, maybe I should go to bar tending school. Looks like that'd be an easy gig.



Yeah but youd prolly drink up all your tips,,, then you'd be workin for free!!!!!


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 5, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> That's a good one!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He doesn't drink.Remember, he sips.


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Ya know Manual,,, That husky saw in your post looks a bunch like a scaled down Stihl Contra,,,,,, You dont reckon they did a little copycat stuff back then Eh???



Don't know......... They both came out in 1959......Hmmmmm
Guess Stihl started getting Ideals from Husky way back then.


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> I have been locked out with a banned IP address according to Darin. Thanks to Saw for helping me straighten it out. He had me rolling with Dan sending him Pm's thinking it was me.
> 
> Yes it is good. Haven't been able to read all of it yet, but I will.





SAWITALL said:


> Welcome back. Glad I could help brother.



Oh No, The Texas Steers are back together.

Anyho, Glad to see ya kicking, Mow


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

manual said:


> Don't know......... They both came out in 1959......Hmmmmm
> Guess Stihl started getting Ideals from Husky way back then.



Awww but the Contra sold like wildfire and became famous, a legend still sought after today. Now that Husky model, what was the model of that saw again,LOL


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Awww but the Contra sold like wildfire and became famous, a legend still sought after today. Now that Husky model, what was the model of that saw again,LOL



Why you sly dog ya sitting back waiting for someone to post.
Ok , I snuck a little Husky info on ya.
Now you keep going, Looks like ya got some people interested.
Good job.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

manual said:


> Why you sly dog ya sitting back waiting for someone to post.
> Ok , I snuck a little Husky info on ya.
> Now you keep going, Looks like ya got some people interested.
> Good job.



Haha, I was sitting here watching TV with the computer on. Yeah you slipped a Husky history post in on me but thats ok, I'm a good sport. 

Far as the Contra goes that saw created alot problems with other makers. Dolmar sued Stihl over Stihl's claim it was producing more saws than anyone in Germany. They forced Stihl to show its numbers. Stihl did and the suit was dropped. Solo took issue with the specs on the Contra claiming it did not produce the power Stihl claimed. Once again the issue was dropped. Does not pay to fool with Andreas Stihl!!


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Haha, I was sitting here watching TV with the computer on. Yeah you slipped a Husky history post in on me but thats ok, I'm a good sport.
> 
> Far as the Contra goes that saw created alot problems with other makers. Dolmar sued Stihl over Stihl's claim it was producing more saws than anyone in Germany. They forced Stihl to show its numbers. Stihl did and the suit was dropped. Solo took issue with the specs on the Contra claiming it did not produce the power Stihl claimed. Once again the issue was dropped. *Does not pay to fool with Andreas Stihl**!!*



Or, the prophet THALL cuz he'll swat yah in between sips of tepid folgers.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Or, the prophet THALL cuz he'll swat yah in between sips of tepid folgers.



How'd you know I was sitting here sipping Folgers out of my glass, you got a hidden camera in my house, dayumm I better quit sitting around in my Fruit of the Looms,LOL


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

Now that is interesting.
Sounds like Dolmar has a rivalry going on.
Solo ya say Now I did not Know Thy were even making saws at that time.


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> How'd you know I was sitting here sipping Folgers out of my glass, you got a hidden camera in my house, dayumm I better quit sitting around in my Fruit of the Looms,LOL



Now hol da phone dere Tom...I thought you drank that Folgers out of Mason Fruit Jar? This changes everything...I'm gonna have to re-think this matter! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

manual said:


> Now that is interesting.
> Sounds like Dolmar has a rivalry going on.
> Solo ya say Now I did not Know Thy were even making saws at that time.



I didn't either, I'm just referring to what the book says. It claims Dolmar even insisted on a restraining order of a brochure Stihl had out making the claim. Stihl showed his numbers and that was that, the suit was dropped.
The exact quote in the book is quote "Stihl succeeds in proving that it produces more saws than any other German manufacture", unquote. I guess they were going at it pretty hot and heavy there for a spell.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Now hol da phone dere Tom...I thought you drank that Folgers out of Mason Fruit Jar? This changes everything...I'm gonna have to re-think this matter! :hmm3grin2orange:



Well my old gallon mason jar, the one with Ball written across it, is out in the car. Too cold to run out there so I'm making do with this little 96 ounce glass I got here,LOL


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I didn't either, I'm just referring to what the book says. It claims Dolmar even insisted on a restraining order of a brochure Stihl had out making the claim. Stihl showed his numbers and that was that, the suit was dropped.
> The exact quote in the book is quote "Stihl succeeds in proving that it produces more saws than any other German manufacture", unquote. I guess they were going at it pretty hot and heavy there for a spell.



Notice he never claims to produce more saws then that Swedish manfacture.
Smart man eh.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

manual said:


> Notice he never claims to produce more saws then that Swedish manfacture.
> Smart man eh.



Notice that Swedish manufacture just built its first saw in 1959, Stihl was at it in 1927, safe to say with a 32 year head start that other manufacture was still in diapers while Stihl was wearing the pants, I couldn't resist,LOLOL


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 5, 2008)

manual said:


> Notice he never claims to produce more saws then that Swedish manfacture.
> Smart man eh.



Since when is Poo-lan a saw? :monkey:


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 5, 2008)

chowdozer said:


> Since when is Poo-lan a saw? :monkey:



Red says it's the bestest saw ever made. Must be hard for ole Manual having to have good ole Red as his spokesman! No wonder Tom adopted him!


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Notice that Swedish manufacture just built its first saw in 1959, Stihl was at it in 1927, safe to say with a 32 year head start that other manufacture was still in diapers while Stihl was wearing the pants, I couldn't resist,LOLOL









In 1954, Jonsered produced the prototype for today's modern chain saw when the world's first light, one-man chain saw was presented. The brush cutter arrived the following year and the innovations have followed one after another ever since.

Jonsered is an old, traditional industrial community by the Säve river outside Gothenburg, Sweden. Jonsered's factories were established here in 1834. By the 1880's the manufacture of wood processing machinery had started, leading towards the products Jonsered manufacture today.



I'm afraid Stihl is making false claims about making the first one man saw.
Maybe Stihls first one man saw was made in 1959. 
But Jonsered was the first.


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Notice that Swedish manufacture just built its first saw in 1959, Stihl was at it in 1927, safe to say with a 32 year head start that other manufacture was still in diapers while Stihl was wearing the pants, I couldn't resist,LOLOL



seeing that Jonsered Co. Is 174 years old. and has always been in forestry.

who's your daddy now  Stihl was not even a wet dream yet. LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

manual said:


> seeing that Jonsered Co. Is 174 years old. and has always been in forestry.
> 
> who's your daddy now  Stihl was not even a wet dream yet. LOL



LOL, oh my I'm gonna have to take you to task on your own post. You need to read it again. J'red built a "protoytype", in 1954. Once again your adding the muskets and lord knows what else they made a 100 years before. A woodworking machine is not a chainsaw, it could be a axe,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Red says it's the bestest saw ever made. Must be hard for ole Manual having to have good ole Red as his spokesman! No wonder Tom adopted him!



Don't worry Jim, I adopted that boy and I'm gonna make him a Stihl man if it kills him,LOL


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> LOL, oh my I'm gonna have to take you to task on your own post. You need to read it again. J'red built a "protoytype", in 1954. Once again your adding the muskets and lord knows what else they made a 100 years before. A woodworking machine is not a chainsaw, it could be a axe,LOL



I don't care how you look at it. Jonsered made the first one.

Jonsered "PRODUCED" Meaning sold there prototype of a one man chainsaw.

That is a model XA FIRST saw made in 1954 and was discontinued in 1960
The Jonsered XB came out in 1957
The Jonsered Xc came out in 1955
The Jonsered XD came out in 1958

NOW thats four different ONE MAN Models before Stihl claimed to make the first one
Ya Ya, Stihl tries to improve it. and came out with one the same time Husky did.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

manual said:


> I don't care how you look at it. Jonsered made the first one.
> 
> Ya Ya, Stihl tries to improve it. and came out with one the same time Husky did.



A prototype is a wet dream Manual, its something on the drawing board, not for sale. Now tell me, Stihl had a German boxer as pet, what kinda pet did Jonsered have,hehe


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

manual said:


> I don't care how you look at it. Jonsered made the first one.
> 
> Jonsered "PRODUCED" Meaning sold there prototype of a one man chainsaw.
> 
> ...





THALL10326 said:


> A prototype is a wet dream Manual, its something on the drawing board, not for sale. Now tell me, Stihl had a German boxer as pet, what kinda pet did Jonsered have,hehe




Does this look like something that was not sold ?
Model: XA 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MANUFACTURED BY: JONSEREDS FABRIKERS AB 
PARTILLE, SWEDEN 
SERIES OR ASSEMBLY NUMBER: 
YEAR INTRODUCED: 1954 
YEAR DISCONTINUED: 1960 
ENGINE DISPLACEMENT: 50cc (3.05 cu. in.) 
NUMBER OF CYLINDERS: 1 
CYLINDER BORE: 39.7mm (1.56 in.) 
PISTON STROKE: 40mm (1.57 in.) 
CYLINDER TYPE: Chrome plated aluminum 
INTAKE METHOD: Rotary valve 
MANUFACTURER ADVERTISED H.P.: 1.3kw @ 4500 rpm 
WEIGHT : 10kg (22lbs.) 
OPERATOR CONFIGURATION: One Man operation 
HANDLEBAR SYSTEM: Rigid 
CHAIN BRAKE: none 
CLUTCH: Centrifugal 
DRIVE TYPE: Gear reduction 
CONSTRUCTION: Die cast magnesium 
MAGNETO TYPE: none 
CARBURETOR: Injector 
MAJOR REPAIR KIT: 
MINOR REPAIR KIT: 
AIR FILTER SYSTEM: Metallic screen 
STARTER TYPE: Automatic rewind 
OIL PUMP: Manual 
OPERATING RPM: 6000 
IGNITION TIMING: Diesel 
BREAKER POINT SETTING: none 
FLYWHEEL/COIL AIR GAP: 
SPARK PLUG TYPE: none 
SPARK PLUG GAP: 
CRANKSHAFT MAIN BEARINGS: Ball 
FUEL TANK CAPACITY: 1.3 litres 
FUEL OIL RATIO: 10:1 
RECOMMENDED FUEL OCTANE: Diesel, Kerosene or gasoline 
MIX OIL SPECIFICATION: SAE 50 or SAE 60 
CHAIN PITCH: 12.7mm (.500in) 1/2" 
CHAIN TYPE: Chipper 
BAR MOUNT PATTERN: 
SHORTEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED: 48 cm (19 in.) 
LONGEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED: 
COLOUR SCHEME: Green 
PAINT CODES: 
ILLUSTRATED PARTS LIST: 
SERVICE MANUAL: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
COMMENTS: Runs on Diesel fuel, Kerosene or gasoline mixed with oil. To start a glow plug must be heated with a built in propane heating system.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

manual said:


> Does this look like something that was not sold ?
> Model: XA
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Would you buy that thing,LOL Do you know where they put the propane to start it, in the handle pipe. Like that old commercail, Smart, Real Smart.

The BL came out in 1950 for sale to the public, next,LOL

The pet Jonsered had was a Husky,LOL


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 5, 2008)

Model: BL 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MANUFACTURED BY: STIHL ANDREAS MASCHINENFABRIK 
STUTTGART, GERMANY 
SERIES OR ASSEMBLY NUMBER: 
YEAR INTRODUCED: 1950 
YEAR DISCONTINUED: 1959 
ENGINE DISPLACEMENT: 125 ccm (7.6 cu. in.) 
NUMBER OF CYLINDERS: 1 
CYLINDER BORE: 
PISTON STROKE: 
CYLINDER TYPE: Aluminum with replaceable steel liner 
INTAKE METHOD: Piston ported 
MANUFACTURER ADVERTISED H.P.: 4.5 
WEIGHT : 16kg 
OPERATOR CONFIGURATION: One Man operation 
HANDLEBAR SYSTEM: Rigid 
CHAIN BRAKE: none 
CLUTCH: Centrifugal 
DRIVE TYPE: Gear reduction 
CONSTRUCTION: Sand cast mangesium 
MAGNETO TYPE: Flywheel type 
CARBURETOR: All position 
MAJOR REPAIR KIT: 
MINOR REPAIR KIT: 
AIR FILTER SYSTEM: 
STARTER TYPE: 
OIL PUMP: Automatic 
OPERATING RPM: 
IGNITION TIMING: 
BREAKER POINT SETTING: 
FLYWHEEL/COIL AIR GAP: 
SPARK PLUG TYPE: 
SPARK PLUG GAP: 
CRANKSHAFT MAIN BEARINGS: 
FUEL TANK CAPACITY: 
FUEL OIL RATIO: 
RECOMMENDED FUEL OCTANE: 
MIX OIL SPECIFICATION: 
CHAIN PITCH: 
CHAIN TYPE: Stihl scratcher 
BAR MOUNT PATTERN: 
SHORTEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED: 40cm (16 in.) 
LONGEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED: 80cm (32 in.) 
COLOUR SCHEME: Grey and Black enamel 
PAINT CODES: 
ILLUSTRATED PARTS LIST: 
SERVICE MANUAL:


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 5, 2008)

Model: BLK 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MANUFACTURED BY: STIHL ANDREAS MASCHINENFABRIK 
STUTTGART, GERMANY 
SERIES OR ASSEMBLY NUMBER: 
YEAR INTRODUCED: 1954 
YEAR DISCONTINUED: 1973 
ENGINE DISPLACEMENT: 98 ccm (6.0 cu. in.) 
NUMBER OF CYLINDERS: 1 
CYLINDER BORE: 54mm (2.16 in.) 
PISTON STROKE: 46mm (1.8 in.) 
CYLINDER TYPE: Aluminum with chrome plated bore 
INTAKE METHOD: Reed valve 
MANUFACTURER ADVERTISED H.P.: 3.5 
WEIGHT : 11kg (24.2 lbs.) 
OPERATOR CONFIGURATION: One Man operation 
HANDLEBAR SYSTEM: Rigid 
CHAIN BRAKE: none 
CLUTCH: Centrifugal 
DRIVE TYPE: Bevel gear transmission 
CONSTRUCTION: Die cast magnesium 
MAGNETO TYPE: Bosch MZ/UP 1/115/2 
CARBURETOR: Tillotson HL-36A (early models used Bing) 
MAJOR REPAIR KIT: na 
MINOR REPAIR KIT: DG-1HL 
AIR FILTER SYSTEM: 
STARTER TYPE: Automatic rewind 
OIL PUMP: Automatic, worm gear driven 
OPERATING RPM: 5,500 produced chain speed of 11m/sec 
IGNITION TIMING: 3.0mm before TDC 
BREAKER POINT SETTING: 0.4mm (0.016 in.) 
FLYWHEEL/COIL AIR GAP: 
SPARK PLUG TYPE: Bosch W 225 T 7 
SPARK PLUG GAP: 0.51mm (0.020 in.) 
CRANKSHAFT MAIN BEARINGS: 4 ball type 
FUEL TANK CAPACITY: 
FUEL OIL RATIO: 25:1 for first 100 hours, 30:1 thereafter 
RECOMMENDED FUEL OCTANE: Regular 
MIX OIL SPECIFICATION: Castrol 2-stroke SAE 40 
CHAIN PITCH: 1/2 in. 
CHAIN TYPE: Chipper 
BAR MOUNT PATTERN: 
SHORTEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED: 30cm (12 in.) 
LONGEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED: 61cm (24 in.) 
COLOUR SCHEME: Red enamel 
PAINT CODES: 
ILLUSTRATED PARTS LIST: 
SERVICE MANUAL:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

Dayumm Stihl had two already by 1954, hmm. Let me check my book,haha


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Why am I scratching my head???????*

#283 
manual 
Arboristsite MVP




Join Date: Feb 2005
Location: Barton City Mi.
Posts: 4,283 

Quote:
Originally Posted by THALL10326 
Right now Manual is coming up with alot of info so tonite he has pen in hand and I'll let him continue without agervating him. 

Stihl's first one-person saw was introduced in 1950. This saw was still too heavy for comfortable operation, but it led the way to the introduction of the Stihl BLK saw in 1954. At 31 pounds and 4.5 hp, the BLK was the first truly portable chain saw. Two years later, the BLK was chosen by the German army as its official chain saw; the BLK became the standard saw for many other military services and government organizations as well.


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Dayumm Stihl had two already by 1954, hmm. Let me check my book,haha



AWE too bad that guy can't talk, thats helping you out.
Let me try to communicate to him.


:notrolls2:


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> #283
> manual
> Arboristsite MVP
> 
> ...



Awe even you got confused , untill you got some help

Here this will make things better LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

manual said:


> AWE too bad that guy can't talk, thats helping you out.
> Let me try to communicate to him.
> 
> 
> :notrolls2:



Manual is that your post I copied,LOL Now I wouldn't have done that but it seems eveyone is copying off the net so I did your post. Thanks for settling the record striaght, I was confused,LOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

manual said:


> Awe even you got confused , untill you got some help




Your right, I couldn't figure out why you said J-red was first tonight when you posted Stihl was the other nite, man glad we got that cleared up,LOL


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Your right, I couldn't figure out why you said J-red was first tonight when you posted Stihl was the other nite, man glad we got that cleared up,LOL



Oh keep going The thread has a long way to go


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Manual is that your post I copied,LOL Now I wouldn't have done that but it seems eveyone is copying off the net so I did your post. Thanks for settling the record striaght, I was confused,LOLOL



DUH....


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 5, 2008)

Model: CP 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MANUFACTURED BY: DOLMAR Maschinen-Fabrik GmbH & Co. 
HAMBURG, GERMANY 
SERIES OR ASSEMBLY NUMBER: 102 
YEAR INTRODUCED: 1953 
YEAR DISCONTINUED: 1961 
ENGINE DISPLACEMENT: 102 cc (6.22 cu. in.) 
NUMBER OF CYLINDERS: 1 
CYLINDER BORE: 
PISTON STROKE: 
CYLINDER TYPE: 
INTAKE METHOD: 
MANUFACTURER ADVERTISED H.P.: 6 hp SAE, 4 DIN 
WEIGHT : 14 kg. (31 lbs.) 
OPERATOR CONFIGURATION: One Man operation 
HANDLEBAR SYSTEM: 
CHAIN BRAKE: 
CLUTCH: 
DRIVE TYPE: 
CONSTRUCTION: 
MAGNETO TYPE: Bosch 
CARBURETOR: Bing 
MAJOR REPAIR KIT: 
MINOR REPAIR KIT: 
AIR FILTER SYSTEM: 
STARTER TYPE: 
OIL PUMP: 
OPERATING RPM: 
IGNITION TIMING: 
BREAKER POINT SETTING: 
FLYWHEEL/COIL AIR GAP: 
SPARK PLUG TYPE: 
SPARK PLUG GAP: 
CRANKSHAFT MAIN BEARINGS: 
FUEL TANK CAPACITY: 
FUEL OIL RATIO: 
RECOMMENDED FUEL OCTANE: 
MIX OIL SPECIFICATION: 
CHAIN PITCH: 
CHAIN TYPE: 
BAR MOUNT PATTERN: 
SHORTEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED: 
LONGEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED: 
COLOUR SCHEME: 
PAINT CODES: 
ILLUSTRATED PARTS LIST: 
SERVICE MANUAL: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
COMMENTS:


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Model: CP
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> MANUFACTURED BY: DOLMAR Maschinen-Fabrik GmbH & Co.
> ...




So what does this mean ? 
can you speak or just beg for reps. LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

manual said:


> Oh keep going The thread has a long way to go



Awwwwwwww yes, so true. Now Manual in all fairness and just so everyone understands what this thread is about, its not about chainsaws at all, its about Andreas Stihl, his life and his work. Now tossing in Husky and having fun is ok but it doesn't matter at all because this thread is about a man, not a chainsaw. Just wanna clear that up for everyone. 

That said lets proceed. 

Now where we're we , oh yes, Stihl had the first one man chainsaw, thank you for posting that the other nite, wink!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Model: CP
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> MANUFACTURED BY: DOLMAR Maschinen-Fabrik GmbH & Co.
> ...




Good grief, another German maker in the race for 1st. Lets see, that makes Stihl 1st, Dolmar 2nd and who? Well kizz my grits, maybe I should use Acres for my source too,LOL


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey don't you worry Thall,
I won't stop posting, nobodys perfect. you just keep going. 
I'll keep you on your feet. LOL


----------



## 103scooter (Jan 5, 2008)

*OOPS*







04ultra said:


> Model: BL
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> MANUFACTURED BY: STIHL ANDREAS MASCHINENFABRIK
> ...


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Good grief, another German maker in the race for 1st. Lets see, that makes Stihl 1st, Dolmar 2nd and who? Well kizz my grits, maybe I should use Acres for my source too,LOL



Why not then you don't have to say a word LOL


----------



## 103scooter (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks like OOPS again




04ultra said:


> Model: BLK
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> MANUFACTURED BY: STIHL ANDREAS MASCHINENFABRIK
> ...


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

manual said:


> Hey don't you worry Thall,
> I won't stop posting, nobodys perfect. you just keep going.
> I'll keep you on your feet. LOL




Thats cool ole boy. I just wanted to remind everyone this thread is about a man, not a saw. Fun is ok, I don't mind but remember without Andreas Stihl this thread would not even be here, wink!


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

103scooter said:


> *OOPS*



Well lookie here Now we got the stereo types. LOL


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 5, 2008)

Tom 


1952 

The first one-man-operated petrol driven chainsaw, the DOLMAR “CP” enters production. 



Kinda interesting the cp also had the first replaceable tip bar



.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

103scooter said:


> Looks like OOPS again



LOL, where yaw getting all this stuff, man I been pecking from the book and yaw are finding this stuff everywhere, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Oh wait a minute, yaw got the saws, I got the book,hehe


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Thats cool ole boy. I just wanted to remind everyone this thread is about a man, not a saw. Fun is ok, I don't mind but remember without Andreas Stihl this thread would not even be here, wink!



Right you are.


----------



## 103scooter (Jan 5, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Tom
> 
> 
> 1952
> ...


 Guess this isn't a Jred either


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Tom
> 
> 
> 1952
> ...



Yes Tom:deadhorse:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Tom
> 
> 
> 1952
> ...



Well let me get this striaght. Now according to these Acre quotes Stihl is still the first, Dolmar made their first single man saw is 1952, and then J-red is 1954. OKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK I GOT IT,LOLOL


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

103scooter said:


> Guess this isn't a Jred either



Hey Tom did you get that


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well let me get this striaght. Now according to these Acre quotes Stihl is still the first, Dolmar made thier first single man saw is 1952, and then J-red is 1954. OKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK I GOT IT,LOLOL




Exactly.....  




.


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

You all know this does not mean I'm not going to talk to ya all. LOL


----------



## Bowtie (Jan 5, 2008)

OHHHHH myyy.......poor husky fellers


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Hey the gangs all here.



well not all here yet.


Bringem on. LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Exactly.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK. Now I'm gonna recomb my doo, yaw had me scratching my head, where's my doo glue, mirror and brush, I'll be back in 20 minutes, got alot of hair on this noggin..


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> OHHHHH myyy.......poor husky fellers



May be poor but I follow no one.


----------



## Bowtie (Jan 5, 2008)

manual said:


> May be poor but I follow no one.



Thats why we all love you


----------



## 103scooter (Jan 5, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> Thats why we all love you



I just come here to watch someone have a melt down.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

*ok, doo is done, my so pruty too*

Back on topic about Stihl does anyone know where he lived, what kinda of house did he live in?

I was told he didn't really live in a house but don't hold me to that, I got it second hand. 

Any guesses?


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> Thats why we all love you



We learn by our mistakes, Thats me school of hard knocks


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

manual said:


> We learn by our mistakes, Thats me school of hard knocks



Well I can't really say I went to school of hard knock, I was the teacher and I'm still teaching,LOLOL


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Back on topic about Stihl does anyone know where he lived, what kinda of house did he live in?
> 
> I was told he didn't really live in a house but don't hold me to that, I got it second hand.
> 
> Any guesses?



I already Know the answer. And you know I know.

So let my critics tell ya. just to see of they know something.

Ultra ?
103 Scooter ?
anybody , dare to step up


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Back on topic about Stihl does anyone know where he lived, what kinda of house did he live in?
> 
> I was told he didn't really live in a house but don't hold me to that, I got it second hand.
> 
> Any guesses?




I read somewhere he lived in a castle...




.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

04ultra said:


> I read somewhere he lived in a castle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Correct though I can't say for certain if its true fact. I heard that a long time ago. Whether its fact I don't know but I heard the samething..


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

04ultra said:


> I read somewhere he lived in a castle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh really Where? could you show your source?
could you tell us where the castle is other then germany ?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

manual said:


> Oh really Where? could you show your source?
> could you tell us where the castle is other then germany ?



Well my source was my old Stihl rep from years ago. Whether he was pulling my leg or not I don't know but he seemed sincere about it. Its not in the book I can assure for I have searched for it.


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

04ultra said:


> I read somewhere he lived in a castle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





THALL10326 said:


> Well my source was my old Stihl rep from years ago. Whether he was pulling my leg or not I don't know but he seemed sincere about it. Its not in the book I can assure for I have searched for it.



Thats what I thought.
Guess you told Ultra the same story as you told me.
Read it eh. BRAhahahahahahahaha


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

manual said:


> Thats what I thought.
> Guess you told Ultra the same story as you told me.
> Read it eh. BRAhahahahahahahaha



I've told that to many customers too, sells alot of Stihls but I always tell them I'm not certain if its true. They eat it up though.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 5, 2008)

chowdozer said:


> Since when is Poo-lan a saw? :monkey:



When it's a Wilt Thing Panty Dropper owned by Red :jawdrop:


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> LOL, oh my I'm gonna have to take you to task on your own post. You need to read it again. J'red built a "protoytype", in 1954. Once again your adding the muskets and lord knows what else they made a 100 years before. A woodworking machine is not a chainsaw, it could be a axe,LOL



He sure is trying hard


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> He sure is trying hard




No not again, we got that all cleared up and I re-combed my doo, please no more of who was 1st,LOL


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 5, 2008)

manual said:


> So what does this mean ?
> can you speak or just beg for reps. LOL



Keep picking on him and I will have to slap ya :censored:


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> He sure is trying hard



Well Mow I'm not afraid to try.
You see I like to shoot the chit with some of ya.
I sometimes wonder how many people have learned something by all this.
I know I do.


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Keep picking on him and I will have to slap ya :censored:



Go ahead every body else does for him. LOL


----------



## Woodie (Jan 5, 2008)

Let's get one thing straight:

Stihl is the looooooozing saw for the looooozer operator with loose morals and a looooooozing attitude.

No alcohol was involved in the writing or posting of this post.

_Buuuuuurp._

*THUNK*

owwww...


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Let's get one thing straight:
> 
> Stihl is the looooooozing saw for the looooozer operator with loose morals and a looooooozing attitude.
> 
> ...



Well hello Woodie. Where ya been, your late. If you arrive late again your fired and you'll be working for Toyota,LOL


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 5, 2008)

manual said:


> Go ahead every body else does for him. LOL



All i'm saying is knock it off. I like reading posts from both of you and when you go on your rampage he dissapears for awhile and then I can't talk to him, so just let it go.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well hello Woodie. Where ya been, your late. If you arrive late again your fired and you'll be working for Toyota,LOL



Looks like he's been drinking.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well hello Woodie. Where ya been, your late. If you arrive late again your fired and you'll be working for Toyota,LOL



You still rolling that K-Car?


----------



## Woodie (Jan 5, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Looks like he's been drinking.



I ham not!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Looks like he's been drinking.




Really, well he's fired, grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Woodie (Jan 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Really, well he's fired, grrrrrrrrrrrrr



I got'cher fired *right he*.._thunk_


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

Woodie said:


> You still rolling that K-Car?



I drive a Chevy , look up fool,LOL, way up. Awwwwwwwwwww I'm just tormenting ya. Now why was you late, you sure as hell didn't have a date, so whats your excuse??


----------



## Woodie (Jan 5, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Looks like he's been drinking.



I ham'nt eben frunk my miminum!


----------



## Woodie (Jan 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I drive a Chevy , look up fool,LOL, way up. Awwwwwwwwwww I'm just tormenting ya. Now why was you late, you sure as hell didn't have a date, so whats your excuse??



Chemys are for woosy nancy boys with no gonads anda *thunk...*

(Sound of getting up)

_thunk..._


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 5, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I ham'nt eben frunk my miminum!



better get busy then


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Chemys are for woosy nancy boys with no gonads anda *thunk...*
> 
> (Sound of getting up)
> 
> _thunk..._




Ha, Chevys are for cool people, people of high moral fiber, oh hell whats the point, your neither,LOLOLOL


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Tom now that the BS is all over with can you go on with the story please...
> .





04ultra said:


> Web cam shot of THALL....
> .



LOL will it ever stop.


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> All i'm saying is knock it off. I like reading posts from both of you and when you go on your rampage he dissapears for awhile and then I can't talk to him, so just let it go.



And this is my fault. Noooooooooooo


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 5, 2008)

manual said:


> And this is my fault. Noooooooooooo



I didn't say who was at fault, I just asked for it to stop.


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 5, 2008)

manual said:


> LOL will it ever stop.



So thats what Tom looks like.:jawdrop:


----------



## Bowtie (Jan 5, 2008)

note to self...unsubscribe yourself from this thread, your inbox is getting flooded.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 5, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> So thats what Tom looks like.:jawdrop:



No, he wished he looked that way. I heard he was thinking of going under the saw to have some worked performed to make it happen.


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> I didn't say who was at fault, I just asked for it to stop.



Sure no problem.

A little less Jack will bring him back.

You see I did ask if something was up setting him. I tried.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> So thats what Tom looks like.:jawdrop:



Yup cept I'm better looking, I'll post you a pic of my new sideburns baby, don't comment on the grey, I'll have to come burn ya house down,LOL


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 5, 2008)

manual said:


> Sure no problem.
> 
> A little less Jack will bring him back.
> 
> You see I did ask if something was up setting him. I tried.



Thanks


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 5, 2008)

Tom, Manual, which one of you is going to continue to tell. THE REST OF THE STORY 
opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 5, 2008)

opcorn:  opcorn:  opcorn:  opcorn:


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

OK can we get back on topic ?
Sooo what page are you on ? pg 5


----------



## manual (Jan 5, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> Tom, Manual, which one of you is going to continue to tell. THE REST OF THE STORY
> opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:



Well I got ahead of Tom (1972) so I thought I would wait for him to catch up.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

DA Doo Baby..


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

manual said:


> Well I got ahead of Tom (1972) so I thought I would wait for him to catch up.



Top that doo and I'll hand ya a Stihl ya J-red man,LOL


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 5, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> DA Doo Baby..



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
Sorry, i'm okay now


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 5, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> Tom, Manual, which one of you is going to continue to tell. THE REST OF THE STORY
> opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:




Doo first man, da doo,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR got 40 women beating at the door now, I knew the doo would bringem out the woodwork, where is my Louisville Slugger,LOL


----------



## Urbicide (Jan 6, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> Sorry, i'm okay now



Do you need a kleenex?


----------



## manual (Jan 6, 2008)

OK Toms busy boarding up his door. Sooooooo. I think he left off in 1929.




Stihl's gasoline saw--the first ever--was ready by 1929. This saw achieved a rating of 6 horsepower (hp); its weight of 101 pounds still required two people to operate it. Yet the saw was fully portable and would change the logging trade forever.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

Urbicide said:


> Do you need a kleenex?



I guess I can rub it cross my chest and give it back to him,LOL


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 6, 2008)

That wasn't a sneeze. That picture popped up and scared the he!! out of me, and others.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 6, 2008)

It even scared me


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

manual said:


> OK Toms busy boarding up his door. Sooooooo. I think he left off in 1929.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew you couldn't top the doo, I was sitting here relaxing. Ok, enuff non-sense out of me, I'll behave. 

Yes in 1929 Stihl is into what I would call vision land. He has all these ideas and he's determind to follow through on them no matter what. He took a beating in the failed Stihl&Hohl deal yet it doesn't slow him at all. He comes right back and sets his sights even higher, this is what is so amazing about this man, he refuses to let up no matter what on his visions.


----------



## manual (Jan 6, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> That wasn't a sneeze. That picture popped up and scared the he!! out of me, and others.



NOw you go to the back of the class. Grrrrrrrrr
I told Mow I would be serious.


----------



## manual (Jan 6, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I knew you couldn't top the doo, I was sitting here relaxing. Ok, enuff non-sense out of me, I'll behave.
> 
> Yes in 1929 Stihl is into what I would call vision land. He has all these ideas and he's determind to follow through on them no matter what. He took a beating in the failed Stihl&Hohl deal yet it doesn't slow him at all. He comes right back and sets his sights even higher, this is what is so amazing about this man, he refuses to let up no matter what on his visions.



In 1930, the saw was featured at the Leipzig trade fair, and sales of the saw soon spread beyond Germany into Holland, Belgium, Switzerland, and France.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> It even scared me




Well I'm not nearly as mean as I look,hehe


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 6, 2008)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 6, 2008)

Not to go off topic. I know he and his wife recently had a baby, has anyone seen AggieWoodButcher posting lately.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

manual said:


> In 1930, the saw was featured at the Leipzig trade fair, and sales of the saw soon spread beyond Germany into Holland, Belgium, Switzerland, and France.



Ok back on track. Stihl himself took these saws and showed them. He then got orders and the news spread but he wasn't satisfied with just making a machine and selling it. He said it had to be shown how to operate and to this very day Stihls are sold the sameway.


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 6, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Ok back on track. Stihl himself took these saws and showed them. He then got orders and the news spread but he wasn't satisfied with just making a machine and selling it. He said it had to be shown how to operate and to this very day Stihls are sold the sameway.



Even after all those years.

Who is there to explain how to operate a Husky


----------



## manual (Jan 6, 2008)

Now Mow whats it going to be ?


Here this is for you.


From the start, Stihl emphasized service along with the sale of his saws. Customers were trained in the operation, maintenance, and repair of Stihl's products. As international sales increased, Stihl trained specialists in each country, who provided customer instruction and service, along with sales. As one of Stihl's earliest salesmen wrote: "It won't do to sell saws to people without teaching, assisting and offering good service to users later."


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 6, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> Even after all those years.
> 
> Who is there to explain how to operate a Husky



Well, when it comes in the mail there is a booklet to read that will help you.

If you pick it up from Lowe's, TSC, Sears, NH or the many other non servicing outlets, it will come with an associate who will shrug his shoulders and laugh when asked


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Tom, look at the bottom of the page. It's the super duper hot saw feller.


----------



## manual (Jan 6, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> Even after all those years.
> 
> Who is there to explain how to operate a Husky



Grrrrrr. I can't stand this. Mr nice guy stuff.:censored:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> Even after all those years.
> 
> Who is there to explain how to operate a Husky



Well if i recall many years back they were sold the sameway. They left that model and went net and mail sales. They are now going back to from where they came, high five to them.

Stihl not only was concerned that the saws were shown how to be operated by the buyer, he also made sure the product had to have people stand behind it after it was sold. He had many people that sold the saws brought to his workshop to show them everything they needed to know so they could in turn show their customers. Same as it is today when the reps come by with something new. He also made it known early on there would be service after the sale, same as today.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> Hey Tom, look at the bottom of the page. It's the super duper hot saw feller.



Huh, who? Oh I know what your saying. Thats ok, he was pretty cool that last time he posted so I'm cool if he is, tant no problem.


----------



## manual (Jan 6, 2008)

*Now I like that*

Not everyone welcomed the chain saw. Many loggers resisted the new device, fearing the loss of their jobs, and often attacked Stihl's salesmen.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

manual said:


> Grrrrrr. I can't stand this. Mr nice guy stuff.:censored:



Be nice like yours truely, its not hard. Sides I'll break bad on ya, you saw my doo so you know I mean business,LOL Carry on..


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 6, 2008)

Did Woodie pass out


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 6, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Huh, who? Oh I know what your saying. Thats ok, he was pretty cool that last time he posted so I'm cool if he is, tant no problem.



Left as soon as I posted.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Did Woodie pass out



Naaa he's got a ole gal he picked up at the bar tonite. He's waiting for her to sober up,hehehe


----------



## manual (Jan 6, 2008)

The rise of the chain saw became inevitable, and sales increased. By 1930, Stihl saws were being shipped to the United States. After a trip to the Soviet Union, Stihl received orders for several hundred saws. The Stihl factory moved to Bad Cannstatt, which later became part of Stuttgart, and during the 1930s the number of the company's employees swelled to 200.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 6, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Naaa he's got a ole gal he picked up at the bar tonite. He's waiting for her to sober up,hehehe



Why, so he can watch as she runs out the screen door screaming :jawdrop:


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 6, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Well, when it comes in the mail there is a booklet to read that will help you.
> 
> If you pick it up from Lowe's, TSC, Sears, NH or the many other non servicing outlets, it will come with an associate who will shrug his shoulders and laugh when asked



Mow,
I found the manual, maybe one of the Husky guys can translate it?

这些chainsaws 只是供愚笨的人民使用...... 不要让您仍然有最美丽的女孩的瑞典担心。我知道, 我与一结婚。


----------



## manual (Jan 6, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Be nice like yours truely, its not hard. Sides I'll break bad on ya, you saw my doo so you know I mean business,LOL Carry on..



Thats OK, were only into 1930, Just wait till we get into the 60's. hehehehe


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

manual said:


> The rise of the chain saw became inevitable, and sales increased. By 1930, Stihl saws were being shipped to the United States. After a trip to the Soviet Union, Stihl received orders for several hundred saws. The Stihl factory moved to Bad Cannstatt, which later became part of Stuttgart, and during the 1930s the number of the company's employees swelled to 200.



Swells to 200 in a short time, thats amazing.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 6, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Mow,
> I found the manual, maybe one of the Husky guys can translate it?
> 
> 这些chainsaws 只是供愚笨的人民使用...... 不要让您仍然有最美丽的女孩的瑞典担心。我知道, 我与一结婚。



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

manual said:


> Thats OK, were only into 1930, Just wait till we get into the 60's. hehehehe



Thats ok, the whole ride was not a bed of roses for sure but his determination was indeed amazing, you have to admit. Sides wait till we get to 1971,hehe


----------



## manual (Jan 6, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Mow,
> I found the manual, maybe one of the Husky guys can translate it?
> 
> 这些chainsaws 只是供愚笨的人民使用...... 不要让您仍然有最美丽的女孩的瑞典担心。我知道, 我与一结婚。



It says "wait till the Chinese version of Stihl hits the market". LOL


----------



## manual (Jan 6, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Swells to 200 in a short time, thats amazing.



Cheap Labor (recession time)


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

manual said:


> It says "wait till the Chinese version of Stihl hits the market". LOL



Its says we followed Stihl to Asia just like we've been following them for years. You do know Husky is building a factory over there and is investing in Japan. Stihl now ships to over 160 countries, Husky is at 100. Proceed!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

manual said:


> Cheap Labor (recession time)



Yup yup. That would change all through out Stihl's tenor. Costs were like a yoo yoo.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 6, 2008)

manual said:


> It says "wait till the Chinese version of Stihl hits the market". LOL



Wrong again. If you read it, it says nothing at all like that. It's actually a compliment to the Swedes. Something else you know nothing about?
I guess the LOL is on you? Come on Manual, I thought you were sharper than that! But then again it is getting late. Perhaps Woodie can help?


----------



## manual (Jan 6, 2008)

Stihl continued to work on improving the saw's design. In 1931, Stihl introduced his second gas-powered saw, which weighed nearly 105 pounds--with a full gas tank--but achieved 8 hp.

105 pounds 8hp:jawdrop:. Wheres Sawtroll?


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 6, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Wrong again. If you read it, it says nothing at all like that. It's actually a compliment to the Swedes. Something else you know nothing about?
> I guess the LOL is on you? Come on Manual, I thought you were sharper than that! But then again it is getting late. Perhaps Woodie can help?



Woodie's drunk


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 6, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Woodie's drunk



Seriously, is that something new? The saga would read like the book on Mr. Stihl I presume.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 6, 2008)

Night all


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

manual said:


> Stihl continued to work on improving the saw's design. In 1931, Stihl introduced his second gas-powered saw, which weighed nearly 105 pounds--with a full gas tank--but achieved 8 hp.
> 
> 105 pounds 8hp:jawdrop:. Wheres Sawtroll?



Aww but he's shaved off almost 40lbs and that too was one of his goals, to make it as lite as possible. He didn't live long enuff to see the 192T, one of the most lite weight chain saws in the world.. Proceed.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 6, 2008)

manual said:


> Stihl continued to work on improving the saw's design. In 1931, Stihl introduced his second gas-powered saw, which weighed nearly 105 pounds--with a full gas tank--but achieved 8 hp.
> 
> 105 pounds 8hp:jawdrop:. Wheres Sawtroll?



The Troll would have loved it! It only had a 10 inch bar and balanced well.


----------



## manual (Jan 6, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Wrong again. If you read it, it says nothing at all like that. It's actually a compliment to the Swedes. Something else you know nothing about?
> I guess the LOL is on you? Come on Manual, I thought you were sharper than that! But then again it is getting late. Perhaps Woodie can help?



Sorry, My English is bad enough.
I do have that translator, But never used it.
As far as Woodie. I think he's three sheets to the wind.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Seriously, is that something new? The saga would read like the book on Mr. Stihl I presume.



   

Big you don't post a whole lot but when you do its good,high five!!


----------



## manual (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## manual (Jan 6, 2008)

1934: Automatic chain lubrication system is introduced into the Stihl chain saw.


----------



## manual (Jan 6, 2008)

Two years later, the company opened its first foreign sales and distribution office in Vienna. By 1937, Stihl managed to bring the weight of the chain saw down to 88 pounds.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

manual said:


>



:monkey: :monkey: :monkey: 

I see its getting late Manual. This fine looking mass of man need to get all his luv muscles some sleep. I'm gonna call it a nite and hit the hay. 

Bigbore you keep Manaul accurate if he continues. I'll be back tomorrow to see how far the story has gone and I'll add some from the book. Nite feller..


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 6, 2008)

Funny thing, I've collectively spent over a year in Sweden doing modifications to the core barrels of their nuclear reactors. I know full well what they think of their own engineering. Obviously one of the reasons why they will pay exorbitant amounts for any well used American manufactured automobile. At the same time they hold the Saab and Volvo in great disdain. They actually refer to the Saab as the "Swedish Slob". Unfortunately, I never did discuss chainsaws.

---------------------------------------------------
Don't worry Sweden, you still have the most beautiful women. (I know, I married one!)


----------



## manual (Jan 6, 2008)

Yea I had to throw that in. Suplimacal message.
Good night.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 6, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> :monkey: :monkey: :monkey:
> 
> I see its getting late Manual. This fine looking mass of man need to get all his luv muscles some sleep. I'm gonna call it a nite and hit the hay.
> 
> Bigbore you keep Manaul accurate if he continues. I'll be back tomorrow to see how far the story has gone and I'll add some from the book. Nite feller..



Night Thall, mere child's play.


----------



## manual (Jan 6, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Funny thing, I've collectively spent over a year in Sweden doing modifications to the core barrels of their nuclear reactors. I know full well what they think of their own engineering. Obviously one of the reasons why they will pay exorbitant amounts for any well used American manufactured automobile. At the same time they hold the Saab and Volvo in great disdain. They actually refer to the Saab as the "Swedish Slob". Unfortunately, I never did discuss chainsaws.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> Don't worry Sweden, you still have the most beautiful women. (I know, I married one!)



I have flown into Sweden a few times, Stayed over night.
That's one place I would like to visit. the people seem very healthy.
bikes were being ridden in the middle of the winter. very clean place.


----------



## husq2100 (Jan 6, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Funny thing, I've collectively spent over a year in Sweden doing modifications to the core barrels of their nuclear reactors. I know full well what they think of their own engineering. Obviously one of the reasons why they will pay exorbitant amounts for any well used American manufactured automobile. At the same time they hold the Saab and Volvo in great disdain. They actually refer to the Saab as the "Swedish Slob". Unfortunately, I never did discuss chainsaws.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> Don't worry Sweden, you still have the most beautiful women. (I know, I married one!)



isn't volvo owned by ford in there premier auto group??????


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 6, 2008)

Talk about high-jacks: Andreas did a Swede ????:jawdrop: Tommy, what have you done to us ?  You have created a monster thread opcorn:


----------



## maccall (Jan 6, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Funny thing, I've collectively spent over a year in Sweden doing modifications to the core barrels of their nuclear reactors. I know full well what they think of their own engineering. Obviously one of the reasons why they will pay exorbitant amounts for any well used American manufactured automobile. At the same time they hold the Saab and Volvo in great disdain. They actually refer to the Saab as the "Swedish Slob". Unfortunately, I never did discuss chainsaws.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> Don't worry Sweden, you still have the most beautiful women. (I know, I married one!)




I don't recognize this at all. We, as most other people, hold our own engineering in the highest respect! Whether or not this is deserved or just patriotism is beyond my judgment though...

Actually, especially Saab, as long as it was Swedish, was probably one of the most respected industries here - and just because of their engineering. They were even considered the best and most advanced car engineers in the world!

The disrespect for Volvo and Saab, in whatever measure it exists, started after they were sold to foreign owners because people did not expect Swedish engineers to be involved in the development of their cars anymore. Not to insult anyone, but traditional American brand cars are not that highly respected here, and if you've seen disrespect for Volvo and Saab I would say it's simply because their new owners reputation has tainted the "Swedish" cars reputation.

Yes, new American cars are ridiculously expensive here, hence they're not that attractive. The exception being van's and pick up's which are almost always bought by businesses - It's a tax thing. 50's or 60's models is another thing - they're collectors items, and collectors don't have much common sense in pricing what they want...

Now to keep this post on topic, I just got in from the woods where I've been limbing & blocking windtrowns with my 2147. Talk about butter and hot knife... It was stored way back in the shed, so I had to remove all the Stihls before I could get to it. Also, If anyone wonders, it's generally a bad idea to go cut windthowns when they're covered in snow, there's no way telling what is limbs, trunk, rocks, the rucksack with the packed lunch, or what when covered in deep snow...


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 6, 2008)

manual said:


> I have flown into Sweden a few times, Stayed over night.
> That's one place I would like to visit. the people seem very healthy.
> bikes were being ridden in the middle of the winter. very clean place.



I would like to go there as well. Been to Canada and it is very clean also.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

logbutcher said:


> Talk about high-jacks: Andreas did a Swede ????:jawdrop: Tommy, what have you done to us ?  You have created a monster thread opcorn:



Whats that Elvis song my pappy likes, This Time You Gave Me A Mountain, well Log this thread is sorta like that. If you go to the very first post you will see clearly it wasn't meant to be as it turn out like it has nor is it about a chainsaw at all, its about a man. I knew there would be alot of fun, alot of shall we say wise cracks and some what right down mean responces. To me its no biggie for I'm cool and can handle anything, I can get alittle mean myself at times though I don't like to. This plane has been highjacked but ole Daddy is gonna fly her safely home, no fear on that buddy. Funny part is all the excitement Stihl creates whenever his name is mentioned. No wonder Stihl is the preferred brand worldwide and been so ever since it became No.1 back in 1971. Just look at this thread, the name stirs excitement, the title fits him to a tee, a genius and and a amazing story. Log it hasn't even gotton good yet, soon the heartache begins for the highjackers when the numbers start pouring in, may need to have a few ambulances on the run way for the bodies of the highjackers time this story concludes. I've already ordered the tombstones engraved with I TOLD YOU SO,hehe


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 6, 2008)

Has this thread died out opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Has this thread died out opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:



Course not, its hasn't really even begun Mr. Mow. Soon I'm gonna whip open the book and get to the parts where a young and determind Andreas Stihl sets his sights not on sales just in Europe but all over the world. Its one helluva ride for a man that started the Stihl company strickly by himself. You'll see.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 6, 2008)

Did Andreas ever run away with the Circus?


----------



## Woodie (Jan 6, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Has this thread died out opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:



Some would say it was stillborn from the getgo...


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Some would say it was stillborn from the getgo...



Woodie where did Dennis get that picture of you tossing those saws around like that, I didn't know you performed on the road,LOL


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 6, 2008)

Dennis, where do you get all of those old b&w pictures.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 6, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Woodie where did Dennis get that picture of you tossing those saw around like that, I didn't know you performed on the road,LOL



That's from Manny's bedroom


----------



## manual (Jan 6, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Course not, its hasn't really even begun Mr. Mow. Soon I'm gonna whip open the book and get to the parts where a young and determind Andreas Stihl sets his sights not on sales just in Europe but all over the world. Its one helluva ride for a man that started the Stihl company strickly by himself. You'll see.



Andreas is indeed a Great man, How ever I don't think He started the company strictly by himself.
He may have possessed the motivation, I am sure there are others that helped him along.


----------



## manual (Jan 6, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> That's from Manny's bedroom



You better stop picking on me. Brahahahahahaha


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 6, 2008)

manual said:


> You better stop picking on me. Brahahahahahaha



I try not to, but it's so easy sometimes. Brahahahahahahahaha


----------



## manual (Jan 6, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Whats that Elvis song my pappy likes, This Time You Gave Me A Mountain, well Log this thread is sorta like that. If you go to the very first post you will see clearly it wasn't meant to be as it turn out like it has nor is it about a chainsaw at all, its about a man. I knew there would be alot of fun, alot of shall we say wise cracks and some what right down mean responces. To me its no biggie for I'm cool and can handle anything, I can get alittle mean myself at times though I don't like to. This plane has been highjacked but ole Daddy is gonna fly her safely home, no fear on that buddy. Funny part is all the excitement Stihl creates whenever his name is mentioned. No wonder Stihl is the preferred brand worldwide and been so ever since it became No.1 back in 1971. Just look at this thread, the name stirs excitement, the title fits him to a tee, a genius and and a amazing story. Log it hasn't even gotton good yet, soon the heartache begins for the highjackers when the numbers start pouring in, may need to have a few ambulances on the run way for the bodies of the highjackers time this story concludes. I've already ordered the tombstones engraved with I TOLD YOU SO,hehe



A pole was taken in 2004 (not here At A.S)
The prefered chainsaw was Husqvarna 41%, Stihl 40%, Jonsered 10%, Other brands 9%.
I say it's a close call.


----------



## manual (Jan 6, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> I try not to, but it's so easy sometimes. Brahahahahahahahaha



Don't worry, You won't hear me complain.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 6, 2008)

manual said:


> Don't worry, You won't hear me complain.



All in fun Manual, all in fun


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 6, 2008)

manual said:


> A pole was taken in 2004 (not here At A.S)
> The prefered chainsaw was Husqvarna 41%, Stihl 40%, Jonsered 10%, Other brands 9%.
> I say it's a close call.



I saw a poll once too.
Stihl 89%
McCulloch 12%
Husqvarna 11%


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

manual said:


> A pole was taken in 2004 (not here At A.S)
> The prefered chainsaw was Husqvarna 41%, Stihl 40%, Jonsered 10%, Other brands 9%.
> I say it's a close call.



I say hogwash. Stihl is boasting No.1 and has done so since 1971. I can't beleive the rest would allow it if it weren't true. You see how Dolmar went after Stihl with a lawsuit over it, no doubt the rest would too if it was not true.

Do you think Ford would allow Toyota to claim No.2 and knock them out of that spot without a word if it were not true, no way, they'd be suieing.

To claim it you have to be it and only Stihl claims it.

Gotta run to Best Buy and get me some speakers, yak at ya later..


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 6, 2008)

Speakers, you don't need speakers to type


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 6, 2008)

Go to Sam's Club and get the BOSE system for computer, $99.00 for a nice clear sound.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 6, 2008)

How long does it take to go to the store opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 



I guess while we wait I will go take down some yard decorations before I get on the plane tomorrow.


----------



## manual (Jan 6, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I say hogwash. Stihl is boasting No.1 and has done so since 1971. I can't beleive the rest would allow it if it weren't true. You see how Dolmar went after Stihl with a lawsuit over it, no doubt the rest would too if it was not true.
> 
> Do you think Ford would allow Toyota to claim No.2 and knock them out of that spot without a word if it were not true, no way, they'd be suieing.
> 
> ...



Believe what ya want.
Remember Sweden remains neutral.
I have not seen Husqvarna bash there competition to make sales
at this point I'm staying out of it too.

Good day all,
I've got wood to cut.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Go to Sam's Club and get the BOSE system for computer, $99.00 for a nice clear sound.



I saw those but I had a gift card I got for Christmas, was 50.00. So I got another set and the bill came out to 52.00, cost me 2 bucks. Now the King will be heard loud and clear up at the shop. Beleive it or not customers like it. Hell some stand around and we get to yaking about the King and then we head to the back room and let the sales begin,haha.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

manual said:


> Believe what ya want.
> Remember Sweden remains neutral.
> I have not seen Husqvarna bash there competition to make sales
> at this point I'm staying out of it too.
> ...



So true, beleive whatcha want. If and when Huskqvarna comes right out and says they are the No.1 selling brand in the world I'll beleive it. Till then I have no choice but to the beleive Stihls claim since no one disputes it at all other than you.

Far as bashing goes lets take this thread for example, why is Husky even mentioned at all,hmmmm, it wasn't brought in by me, where did it come in, who brought Husky in this thread? I told you to start a Husky history thread. I'd loved to sit back and read it and learn from it. In this thread Husky is gonna get bashed because it doesn't belong in here, this thread isn't even about saws at all, its about a man. This thread has nothing to do with sales either, its about a mans life and work, thats all. There is a whole lot more to the story than just talk of saws, this Andreas Stihl guy was quite an amazing man. Sit back and enjoy it and add to it if ya want, all help is welcomed by me.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 6, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> So true, beleive whatcha want. If and when Huskqvarna comes right out and says they are the No.1 selling brand in the world I'll beleive it. Till then I have no choice but to the beleive Stihls claim since no one disputes it at all other than you.
> 
> Far as bashing goes lets take this thread for example, why is Husky even mentioned at all,hmmmm, it wasn't brought in by me, where did it come in, who brought Husky in this thread? I told you to start a Husky history thread. I'd loved to sit back and read it and learn from it. In this thread Husky is gonna get bashed because it doesn't belong in here, this thread isn't even about saws at all, its about a man. This thread has nothing to do with sales either, its about a mans life and work, thats all. There is a whole lot more to the story than just talk of saws, this Andreas Stihl guy was quite an amazing man. Sit back and enjoy it and add to it if ya want, all help is welcomed by me.



You have said all along that it was a thread about a man. Then they invaded.........


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> You have said all along that it was a thread about a man. Then they invaded.........



Does seem that way but thats alright, my ole hide is like that of a Rhino, I can take it and I can dish it, makes no nevermind to me. The story will be told regardless, ya can take that to the bank. May take me a few months but what the hell, its winter and what better way to beat the cold than to come in here and take the heat and send it back even hotter,LOL


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 6, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Does seem that way but thats alright, my ole hide is like that of a Rhino, I can take it and I can dish it, makes no nevermind to me. The story will be told regardless, ya can take that to the bank. May take me a few months but what the hell, its winter and what better way to beat the cold than to come in here and take the heat and send it back even hotter,LOL



Ahhh let them chime in, they need someone to talk to.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 6, 2008)

How do those speakers sound.


----------



## Sethro (Jan 6, 2008)

Maybe you should go work in the woods for 9 hours pulling cable in 10 inchs of snow, then you would'nt have so much energy to jerk off your AS friends. Wait your head is to big to fit between the trees!


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 6, 2008)

John Dolmar said:


> Maybe you should go work in the woods for 9 hours pulling cable in 10 inchs of snow, then you would'nt have so much energy to jerk off your AS friends. Wait your head is to big to fit between the trees!



Awwwwwwww John it's Sunday. Go play with your squirrel.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

John Dolmar said:


> Maybe you should go work in the woods for 9 hours pulling cable in 10 inchs of snow, then you would'nt have so much energy to jerk off your AS friends. Wait your head is to big to fit between the trees!



Ha, John for your info I do work not one job but two. As for jerking people around I dont. Just seems many like to stick their nose where is doesn't belong, kinda like you. I thought your nose was suppose to be over at AA or have you learned to keep her between the lines now, those old bars aren't fun to look at are they!


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 6, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Ha, Jonh for your info I do work not one job but two. As for jerking people around I dont. Just seems many like to stick their nose where is doesn't belong, kinda like you. I thought your nose was suppose to be over at AA or have you learned to keep her between the lines now, those old bars aren't fun to look at are they!



Tom, I think he's been stealing nuts from that squirrel of his.:jawdrop:


----------



## Sethro (Jan 6, 2008)

*Thumb Hall*

or stop farming off the real work to the other dealer down the road because your to lazy nor smart enough to do it properly.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 6, 2008)

Go jerk off your squirrel so you will be happy


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

John Dolmar said:


> or stop farming off the real work to the other dealer down the road because your to lazy nor smart enough to do it properly.




LOL, John looks like you been drinking your Cheerios again. Remember now, stay home tonight, next time your outthere weaving you'll get a year or more..


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> Tom, I think he's been stealing nuts from that squirrel of his.:jawdrop:



Naaaaaaaaaa John doesn't like the fact I know he likes the bottle ALOT. I myself have no mercy for pr-cks that go out driving drunk and getting locked up or worse killing some innocent kid. The victims have been lucky so far, John has not..


----------



## Sethro (Jan 6, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> Tom, I think he's been stealing nuts from that squirrel of his.:jawdrop:



I am sure you guys appreciate toms big mouth to fit all of your balls in


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

John Dolmar said:


> I am sure you guys appreciate toms big mouth to fit all of your balls in



LOL, hey John move the bottle away from you mouth, got something for ya and it won't make you any drunker than you already are,hehe


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyone see where John went? Awwwwww poor ole John.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 6, 2008)

That squirrel must be his drinking partner


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> That squirrel must be his drinking partner




I like that pic of that squirrel drinking, reminds me of John. I don't understand why John comes sounding off at me when he knows I'm gonna slapp that drinking problem of his on him every single time. Think he would wise up but maybe he's alittle too into the wind tonight to realize it. Good to see he can still read!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey John I see ya down there, come for more, lets rock if you are able to stand up!!


----------



## Sethro (Jan 6, 2008)

Thumb,It's better then the man made stuff you swallow


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

John Dolmar said:


> Thumb,It's better then the man made stuff you swallow



Hahah, I bet you got a plenty supply of that since your old lady took off. Whatcha do with ya self these days John, just sit around with one hand on your booze and the other in your lap,hmmm.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

John where'd you go, stumble back here, I was just getting warm,hehe


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

John put that bottle down and type faster will ya,hehe


----------



## Sethro (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes I divorced my wife but she still sleeps in my bed.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 6, 2008)

John Dolmar said:


> Yes I divorced my wife but she still sleeps in my bed.




It was nice of you to leave her the house with the bed in it!!

You have a hotel room, or an apartment now?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Welp John*

John I gotta get going here. If you run a saw like you drink your worth a million dollars, if you run it like you type man I wouldn't give ya a nickel. I'd love to stay and torment ya but your gonna have to play by yourself now, your used to it aren't ya, you'll be fine, wash ya hand afterward, ya hear


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 6, 2008)

John Dolmar said:


> Yes I divorced my wife but she still sleeps in my bed.



Well dayumm there you are, thought you never would post, I done wrote you off. John I gotta get moving here but for I go I want you to know one thing, I likes you!!


----------



## manual (Jan 6, 2008)

So Tom Want Man are you suppose to be talking about


----------



## Sethro (Jan 6, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well dayumm there you are, thought you never would post, I done wrote you off. John I gotta get moving here but for I go I want you to know one thing, I likes you!!



sorry THumb , I don't like fat head dealers that know nothing about work and your throw your weight around here ! Justsuckmow


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 6, 2008)

John you need to remove the word Dolmar from your name. I don't think they want someone like you representing them. Remember, wash your hands before you touch anything.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 6, 2008)

John Dolmar said:


> Yes I divorced my wife but she still sleeps in my bed.



Are tou talking about your inflateable doll again John.


----------



## manual (Jan 6, 2008)

Now Mow, You be nice to the people out there.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 6, 2008)

How did a thread with such great potential get junked up so bad?


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 6, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> How did a thread with such great potential get junked up so bad?



Good question. I fear only the Tidy Bowl Man knows for sure! I thought it had reached the bottom, what a surprise, wrong again!


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 6, 2008)

Somehow, I sense that we've gotten away from discussing Andreas Stihl?


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 6, 2008)

It was going good then some dumb azz people had to put in their two cents and now it is pretty much a lost cause unless Tom can save it.

Good thing I have the book.


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 6, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> It was going good then some dumb azz people had to put in their two cents and now it is pretty much a lost cause unless Tom can save it.
> 
> Good thing I have the book.




Maybe Tom planned all of this madness...just so he can ride back in on his pony to save the day? :monkey:


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 6, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Maybe Tom planned all of this madness...just so he can ride back in on his pony to save the day? :monkey:



Could be. He is pretty sly


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 6, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Could be. He is pretty sly



You know ole Tom likes an entrance...he'll probably even choose to ride back in on a shetland pony...just to show everyone that he's bigger than pony! opcorn:


----------



## Sethro (Jan 6, 2008)

Yon should stop shaving or mowing Thumb's pubic hair and then using it as a fire starter


----------



## Sethro (Jan 6, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> You know ole Tom likes an entrance...he'll probably even choose to ride back in on a shetland pony...just to show everyone that he's bigger than pony! opcorn:



Nope, Thumb said he will be riding in on Mows back


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 6, 2008)

John Dolmar said:


> Yon should stop shaving or mowing Thumb's pubic hair and then using it as a fire starter



You are so funny John, hurry up and post anothr one in the next hour for our amusement. Everyone love's a drunk.

You sound like a Country song.
Your a drunk, your wife left you, you sleep with blow-up dolls, and you drink with a squirrel. What a pathetic life you have. 
Thank's for making me laugh.


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 6, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> You are so funny John, hurry up and post anothr one in the next hour for our amusement. Everyone love's a drunk.
> 
> You sound like a Country song.
> Your a drunk, your wife left you, you sleep with blow-up dolls, and you drink with a squirrel. What a pathetic life you have.
> Thank's for making me laugh.



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sethro (Jan 6, 2008)

Thumb must,get a real job lawn mower. You prolly don't even know which end of the saw to hold and yes I do drink from a bottle but the way I see it, its better than what your suckin on


----------



## hoss (Jan 7, 2008)

John Dolmar said:


> Thumb must,get a real job lawn mower. You prolly don't even know which end of the saw to hold and yes I do drink from a bottle but the way I see it, its better than what your suckin on



Ohmahgoodness!!!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

John Dolmar said:


> Thumb must,get a real job lawn mower. You prolly don't even know which end of the saw to hold and yes I do drink from a bottle but the way I see it, its better than what your suckin on



Pssssssssst, hey John, yeah its me, wake up, rise and shine ole boy. You shouldn't pass out like that, now wipe your mouth, guess why I'm grinning,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

hoss said:


> Ohmahgoodness!!!!!



Hahaha, you gotta love it Hoss, we got the wanna be's and the jealous town drunk too,hehehe


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

John Dolmar said:


> sorry THumb , I don't like fat head dealers that know nothing about work and your throw your weight around here ! Justsuckmow



Durn John I'm trying to remember when I cared about what you liked, can't seem to recall that. Awww wait a minute I never did care about what you liked. I'll be dayummm. I can tell ya I don't like drunks, must be why I don't like you but don't you worry bout it none, you keep on spouting off and I'll keep on making you look like the ignorant drunk that you are. Welcome to fame John, hehe


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Pssssssssst, hey John, yeah its me, wake up, rise and shine ole boy. You shouldn't pass out like that, now wipe your mouth, guess why I'm grinning,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:





THALL10326 said:


> Hahaha, you gotta love it Hoss, we got the wanna be's and the jealous town drunk too,hehehe



Tom, I knew that you'd be back with spurs a kickin and pony a blazin to swat down all the nay sayers! Now how about that Andreas...founder of the bestest saw company in the world!


----------



## hoss (Jan 7, 2008)

I think I started off reading this thread lookin for a little info but about too many pages back all I could think of was "there's no place like home there's no place like home" now I know what Alice felt like.


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 7, 2008)

hoss said:


> I think I started off reading this thread lookin for a little info but about too many pages back all I could think of was "there's no place like home there's no place like home" now I know what Alice felt like.



Yah dress up in red high heels too do yah?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Maybe Tom planned all of this madness...just so he can ride back in on his pony to save the day? :monkey:




No Jim, I had no idea it would get this bad. I knew it would be alot fun, alot of different views but I had no idea it would get this bad. Screw em I say, the story will be told and thats that and if I gotta whip town drunks and Stihl bashers along the way so be it, tant no big deal, class will prevail!!


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> No Jim, I had no idea it would get this bad. I knew it would be alot fun, alot of different views but I had no idea it would get this bad. Screw em I say, the story will be told and thats that and if I gotta whip town drunks and Stihl bashers along the way so be it, tant no big deal, class will prevail!!



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## hoss (Jan 7, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Yah dress up in red high heels too do yah?



Yeah.. but don't tell ok?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

hoss said:


> I think I started off reading this thread lookin for a little info but about too many pages back all I could think of was "there's no place like home there's no place like home" now I know what Alice felt like.



No fear Hoss, there is a ton of good info to come, maybe a good house cleaning is in order to get it on the thread. Relax, one way or the other the info will be the heart of this thread...


----------



## hoss (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> No fear Hoss, there is a ton of good info to come, maybe a good house cleaning is in order to get it on the thread. Relax, one way or the other the info will be the heart of this thread...



As long as I got my red high heels on I have no fear. By the way Tommy I noticed from your earlier doo-pics that you mst be a "Dapper Dan" man. None of that "Fop" [email protected] huh?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Tom, I knew that you'd be back with spurs a kickin and pony a blazin to swat down all the nay sayers! Now how about that Andreas...founder of the bestest saw company in the world!




Well its late tonite Jim but tomorrow I'll bring the story back in and this time it will proceed. If it keeps going like its been going I may have to call the "Leopard" in to clean house so we can get back to business at hand..


----------



## Woodie (Jan 7, 2008)

We hereby interrupt this polemic for an adorable video of baby squirrels eating Cheerios:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SiuWAh8pjg

And now back to our regularly scheduled nonsense...


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

hoss said:


> As long as I got my red high heels on I have no fear. By the way Tommy I noticed from your earlier doo-pics that you mst be a "Dapper Dan" man. None of that "Fop" [email protected] huh?



I don't want Fop dayumm it, I'm a dapper Dan man,LOLOL
Hey Hoss I got a new speaker set for the office computer. They put in a new computer and printer the other day. The new set has a bass speaker, man the King is gonna sound good now, hot dayuuum. You've been forgiven for insulting the King in my presence and now you get bass baby,LOL


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 7, 2008)

Tom, what is the title of the book? I know you mentioned it earlier, but I don't want to wade through all the past pages of muck to find it. Thanks,
J


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well its late tonite Jim but tomorrow I'll bring the story back in and this time it will proceed. If it keeps going like its been going I may have to call the "Leopard" in to clean house so we can get back to business at hand..



yep...run those puppies out!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

Woodie said:


> We hereby interrupt this polemic for an adorable video of baby squirrels eating Cheerios:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SiuWAh8pjg
> 
> And now back to our regularly scheduled nonsense...



You not only late again you haven't been around when the good was getting good, shame on you, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> yep...run those puppies out!



Nobody crosses the "Leopard", trust me.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 7, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> yep...run those puppies out!




Lots of ??? I have about that one. I'm sure I'll find out soon enough!opcorn:


----------



## Woodie (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> You not only late again you haven't been around when the good was getting good, shame on you, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,LOL



Naaaah...not too late at all. Matter of fact, this one started gettin' nasty, and that's no fun. I only like crapping-up your threads when every one gets along all nice and purdy.

I'm staying out of the serious mud-slinging...I only come here for the gas.


----------



## Urbicide (Jan 7, 2008)

Woodie said:


> We hereby interrupt this polemic for an adorable video of baby squirrels eating Cheerios:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SiuWAh8pjg
> 
> And now back to our regularly scheduled nonsense...



Here is one of a drunk squirrel.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ikH9ZRcF2Q&NR=1


----------



## Urbicide (Jan 7, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> yep...run those puppies out!



Someone is showing their pupppies? What's her name?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Naaaah...not too late at all. Matter of fact, this one started gettin' nasty, and that's no fun. I only like crapping-up your threads when every one gets along all nice and purdy.
> 
> I'm staying out of the serious mud-slinging...I only come here for the gas.


 
I know whatcha mean Woodie, you never mean any harm. We've always played and got along good. Your right, it has turned alittle nasty. Makes no nevermind to me, the show will go on. No more being late ya hear, grrrrrr, LOL


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 7, 2008)

I know that I've missed some of the posts on this thread, but that which I've read (most of them); everything has seemed to be in good nature...save one. What are you guys talking about...nasty?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> I know that I've missed some of the posts on this thread, but that which I've read (most of them); everything has seemed to be in good nature...save one. What are you guys talking about...nasty?




Awwww Woodie was referring to John babbling and slobbering about his fantacies. Was alittle over the top but seems we handled it quite well,LOL


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Awwww Woodie was referring to John babbling and slobbering about his fantacies. Was alittle over the top but seems we handled it quite well,LOL




As I eluded to...save one.


----------



## manual (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> No Jim, I had no idea it would get this bad. I knew it would be alot fun, alot of different views but I had no idea it would get this bad. Screw em I say, the story will be told and thats that and if I gotta whip town drunks and Stihl bashers along the way so be it, tant no big deal, class will prevail!!



Well Lookie Here Tom, Not ONE post was made about Mr. Stihl Sense I last posted one.
Guess You do Need My help.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 7, 2008)

manual said:


> Well Lookie Here Tom, Not ONE post was made about Mr. Stihl Sense I last posted one.
> Guess You do Need My help.



I think you might mean "...Since I last posted..."

"Sense" is something a few here are obviously lacking and getting painfully more obvious by the moment. However, I must admit, the entertainment aspect of the "Lack Of Sense" is precious.


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 7, 2008)

*IT'S STILL ALIVE ???? opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: *


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 7, 2008)

logbutcher said:


> *IT'S STILL ALIVE ???? opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: *



Yes, it has failed to die.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 7, 2008)

logbutcher said:


> IT'S STILL ALIVE ????





BIGBORE577 said:


> Yes, it has failed to die.



I think the latter is the more appropriate way of saying it, yes. It's not so much that it's still alive, it's just 'failed to die.'  

Hey wait a second...we talkin' about this thread, or we talkin' about Tommy?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Lol*

Husky/Jred boys, hot saw racers, drunks, red high heels. This thread has it all.opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 

:greenchainsaw: STIHL:greenchainsaw:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 7, 2008)

hoss said:


> I think I started off reading this thread lookin for a little info but about too many pages back all I could think of was "there's no place like home there's no place like home" now I know what Alice felt like.



That would be Dorothy who said that as she clicked the heels of her magic shoes trying to get herself and Toto back to Kansas!!!!!!

Alice was into chasin rabbits!!!!!

So ya got me confused Hoss?????? LOL!!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Husky/Jred boys, hot saw racers, drunks, red high heels. This thread has it all.opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:
> 
> :greenchainsaw: STIHL:greenchainsaw:



Its got everything but a murder but I'm positive I will kill Woodie sometime before this is over,LOL


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Its got everything but a murder but I'm positive I will kill Woodie sometime before this is over,LOL



Awe, just bust him up side the head with a Stihl. That way he can get the feel of a saw built with quality.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 7, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Husky/Jred boys, hot saw racers, drunks, red high heels. This thread has it all.opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:
> 
> :greenchainsaw: STIHL:greenchainsaw:



Yes, and yet again, none of this would have been possible if not for the genius of Mr. Stihl!


----------



## Woodie (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Its got everything but a murder but I'm positive I will kill Woodie sometime before this is over,LOL



Sorry bud...not gonna happen...I'm a Jred man...I'm just too fast fer ya!!


----------



## Woodie (Jan 7, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> ...the genius of Mr. Stihl!



"Yes, I'll take 'Contradictions in Terms' for $1,000 please, Alex."


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 7, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> That would be Dorothy who said that as she clicked the heels of her magic shoes!!!!!!
> 
> Alice was into chasin rabbits!!!!!
> 
> So ya got me confused Hoss?????? LOL!!!!



LMAO!! When I first read that I knew something was wrong but I could'nt put my finger on it!


----------



## Woodie (Jan 7, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Awe, just bust him up side the head with a Stihl. That way he can get the feel of a saw built with quality.



You sound like a man what's been hit too many times in the noggin by a coupla his own Stihls...


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 7, 2008)

Woodie said:


> "Yes, I'll take 'Contradictions in Terms' for $1,000 please, Alex."



If there ever was a legend in his own mind...........


----------



## Woodie (Jan 7, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> If there ever was a legend in his own mind...........



Watchyou talkin' about, Willis?


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 7, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> LMAO!! When I first read that I knew something was wrong but I could'nt put my finger on it!



I wondered if anyone would catch it!!!!!!!     

Rep incoming!!!!!!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Design work on chainsaws concentrates on one model with electric drive. It is finnished in 1927. The saw has a 3 kW three phase motor. It is offered with three-link saw chains and guide bars of different lengths, all made in house. Bar lengths between 60 and 120cm are offered. Depending on the size of the bar, the saws weighed from 45 to 53kg.
> 
> Apparently Andreas Stihl did not apply for a patent on the saw, but for protection of a utility model.
> The utility model is registered on Aug.25,1928. However Stihl does apply for a patent in Switzerland on Sept.7,1928. The Swiss Office for Intellectual Property notes the time of the application as 5pm and it registers a master patent for the Electric Handheld Chainsaw on June 30,1929.
> ...



Andreas Stihl's first portable saw is ready in 1929. weighing 63.5kg. The two-stroke engine is rated at 7.5HP. At the first attempt to start the engine it will not start. Several more tries are made. Finally Stihl takes a drill and uses it to spin the engine and it starts. He is delighted the saw is now running, his first gasoline powered saw. Exhaust gases soon fill the workshop. The workers have a tuff time pulling Andreas Stihl away from his new saw and out of the smoke filled room. This one small moment of joy will take Andreas Stihl from a small one man business onto the path of becoming a multi-billon dollar company still bearing his name to this day.

Trials in the Black Forrest with the new saw are sucessful. The weight of the machine requires two good strong men to operate it. Things are looking up. Among the first buyers of Stihl's new gasoline saws are Klotz sawmill and Zehnder veneer works in Bavaria. 

Stihl's bright mood darkens. Machine parts he buys from a number of suppliers are causing technical problems. Stihl in turn decides to make the parts himself in his own workshop. The problems are solved. He reports later that the chainsaws built this way are very popular, not only in Germany but also abroad.

So, the saws are made in Stuttgart and they are still mostly electric. Business flourishes. Sales are extended to North Germany. In 1929 the North German Sales Office of Mashinenfabrik Andreas Stihl opens in Stadthagen, which later becomes the independent company of C.Witte & Sohn.

I remember very well that we were not able to produce nearly enough saws in 1929. They were tearing the machines out of our hands reports Andreas Stihl later at a works meeting. The young company now has 25 employees. It is no longer an engineering consultancy. It now proudly calls itself Maschinenfabrik Andreas Stihl. Another first is the new company logo, its a tree stump with the name Stihl on it and the referance Trademark underneath.

Andreas Stihl intends to present his new gasoline powered saw along with his electric saws at the Leipzig Spring Trade Fair of 1930. However the first gas powered saws are sold as soon as they are built, there is not a single gas powered saw left for showing at the fair. A few gas saws have to be built quickly. The production run of these few saws are completed only 15 hours before the fair opens. The saws are put on the last express train from Stuttgart to Leipzig to arrive just in time. They attract a great deal of attention from sawmill companies and progressive forrest companies. Apart from Germans, the customers are French, Swiss, Dutch and Belgian. However gasoline saws are intially available in small quantities. 

The workshops are no longer able to cope with demand. Stihl must, as he put it, look around for new production rooms due to the growing order book.
He leases Hallstrasse65 in Bad Cannstatt, which offers space for the office and the workshop. The building belongs to Seitz GmbH, Bad Cannstatt, a company struggling with the manufacture of of its road rollers. Seitz goes bankrupt within a short time. The property is to be auctioned by court order. The Cannstatt Volksbank asks Andreas Stihl to take over Hallstrasse65 and the remains of the Seitz GmbH road roller company.

The young Stihl takes the risk of acquiring property in order not to lose the machines and technical equipment installed in the building. He had married in 1929 as well. His wife, Mia Giersch came from Cannstatt.

In acquirring Seitz, Stihl takes on a big financial burden. The property cost 123,000 Reichsmarks. The road roller business alone came to about 80,000
Reichmarks. There are also back taxes of about 30,000 Reichsmarks. Stihls decision to take on this burden is also a favor to Cannstatt Volksbank. In 1947 the bank wrote in a letter: Mr. Andreas Stihl , engineer, sole proprietor of A.Stihl, Mashinenfabrik, Bad Cannstatt, purchased in 1932 at our request and with our support the premises of Seitz GmbH, Bad Cannstatt, Hallstrasse65, to forestall a compulsory sale, since the property would have otherwise have had to be aquired by us. In addition Mr. Stihl also took over Strafsenwalzenbetried Seitz GmbH. Mr. Stihl had done us a very great service by stepping in at that time because our bank was in an exceedingly
precarious position. The bank does not forget the favor. It supports its customer when he, at no fault of his own, runs into considerable diffculties a short while later.

{more to come}


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 7, 2008)

Back on track! Keep-it-up Tom!


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 7, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> If there ever was a legend in his own mind...........



   

Hello from Missouri


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm very curious to hear what sort of future problems STIHL encountered as a result of stepping in for the bank back in the day and what that same bank did to come to his assistance later on.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Andreas Stihl's first portable saw is ready in 1929. weighing 63.5kg. The two-stroke engine is rated at 7.5HP. At the first attempt to start the engine it will not start. Several more tries are made. Finally Stihl takes a drill and uses it to spin the engine and it starts. He is delighted the saw is now running, his first gasoline powered saw. Exhaust gases soon fill the workshop. The workers have a tuff time pulling Andreas Stihl away from his new saw and out of the smoke filled room. This one small moment of joy will take Andreas Stihl from a small one man business onto the path of becoming a multi-billon dollar company still bearing his name to this day.
> 
> Trials in the Black Forrest with the new saw are sucessful. The weight of the machine requires two good strong men to operate it. Things are looking up. Among the first buyers of Stihl's new gasoline saws are Klotz sawmill and Zehnder veneer works in Bavaria.
> 
> ...


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Tom, great story!

Would anyone have a sample of Stihl's first logo with the tree stump?


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 7, 2008)

Look at Belgians avatar.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

J.Walker said:


> Thanks Tom, great story!
> 
> Would anyone have a sample of Stihl's first logo with the tree stump?



Belgian, a poster on this site uses that first Stihl logo as his avatar. Find a post by Belgian and you'll see the first Stihl Trademark logo. Its kinda neat.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 7, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Back on track! Keep-it-up Tom!





Yahhh Hooo!!!!! Buckeroo!!!!!!!



THALL10326 said:


> Belgian, a poster on this site uses that first Stihl logo as his avatar. Find a post by Belgian and you'll see the first Stihl Trademark logo. Its kinda neat.



Yep!!!!!!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Look at Belgians avatar.




    we think alike...


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## Just Mow (Jan 7, 2008)

Next entry, hurry up I have a meeting in 1hr


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Yahhh Hooo!!!!! Buckeroo!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!!!!!!!!




Hey there River man, ole Stihl is a helluva story isn't it. Here in abits I'm gonna put up Stihl's frist big crisis and its funny how he works his way out of it. You'll see..


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> we think alike...




Boy thats scary...... Two Tepid Folgers drinkers?????? no way!!!!! :monkey: 

On with the story!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Next entry, hurry up I have a meeting in 1hr




As Stihl said many many times, I can't keep up with supply and demand,LOLOL


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> As Stihl said many many times, I can't keep up with supply and demand,LOLOL



Use two fingers then........................


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Boy thats scary...... Two Tepid Folgers drinkers?????? no way!!!!! :monkey:
> 
> On with the story!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm on page 14, only 286 to go,LOL I tell ya River anyone that has a interest in chainsaws should have this book. That Stihl guy was quite a cat to say the least. 

On with the story, yes sir, I'm getting ready to set these fingers a blazing..


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Use two fingers then........................



Actually I use two, sometimes more if the key is where I see it. Don't you fret, the next insert will be a whooper, a whole page, just for you ole boy, tell that Peter Burton I'm expecting him to stop by the shop this year for all my work here, ya hear,LOL


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Actually I use two, sometimes more if the key is where I see it. Don't you fret, the next insert will be a whooper, a whole page, just for you ole boy, tell that Peter Burton I'm expecting him to stop by the shop this year for all my work here, ya hear,LOL



Will do


----------



## manual (Jan 7, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Back on track! Keep-it-up Tom!



About time.
Now tell me when ya need more help. Tom


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 7, 2008)

manual said:


> About time.
> Now tell me when ya need more help. Tom



Since when has a *STIHL* man ever needed help from a Husky man? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Woodie (Jan 7, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Back on track! Keep-it-up Tom!


*
JONSERED ROCKS!!!

HUSQVARNA ROCKS!!!*


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 7, 2008)

*DELUSIONS OF GRANDEUR!!!!!!!* :chainsawguy:


Post edited to remove good ole Woody's captions. I retrospect, I see no reason to highlight the same falsehood more than once! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Woodie (Jan 7, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> :chainsawguy:



Lookout...now ya done did it...ya done got out CHAINSAWGUY!!!

It is ON my friend!!!


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 7, 2008)

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## manual (Jan 7, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Since when has a *STIHL* man ever needed help from a Husky man? :hmm3grin2orange:



Take a GOOD LOOK at the 361 and the 441. Need you ask
I can and will go back futher, I'm just waiting for Tom to catch up.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 7, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Post edited to remove good ole Woody's captions. I retrospect, I see no reason to highlight the same falsehood more than once! :hmm3grin2orange:



Oh now it's *GO* time baby!!!  .


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Andreas Stihl's first portable saw is ready in 1929. weighing 63.5kg. The two-stroke engine is rated at 7.5HP. At the first attempt to start the engine it will not start. Several more tries are made. Finally Stihl takes a drill and uses it to spin the engine and it starts. He is delighted the saw is now running, his first gasoline powered saw. Exhaust gases soon fill the workshop. The workers have a tuff time pulling Andreas Stihl away from his new saw and out of the smoke filled room. This one small moment of joy will take Andreas Stihl from a small one man business onto the path of becoming a multi-billon dollar company still bearing his name to this day.
> 
> Trials in the Black Forrest with the new saw are sucessful. The weight of the machine requires two good strong men to operate it. Things are looking up. Among the first buyers of Stihl's new gasoline saws are Klotz sawmill and Zehnder veneer works in Bavaria.
> 
> ...



In the autumn of 1930 things take a turn for the worse. The very strong demand up to that point has tapered off. The world economic crisis has now had a impact on the young Mr.Stihl. He sets off to look for new markets to try and keep his employees, of which there are now 51. He travels to Russia in 1931. He returns several weeks later. He has almost no baggage. He tells his wife of the unbelievable poverty he had wittnessed. He had given away all his clothes and items that he did not absolutely need.

He also brought home orders. The company is to build 300 gasoline powered chainsaws. Employment is now secured for most of his workforce. Deliveries bring on problems. Wood chips quickly clog up the double-T bars used at the time. The Russian customers demand new bars.

There is also money problems. The Russians pay with bank drafts, with a maturity of 12 and 24 months. Stihl cannot wait that long. He has to sell the
drafts. He explains years later he had the most difficulty selling the Russain drafts. In the end the deal produces neither loss or profit. What is left is a certain amount of bank interest and 50 chainsaws made but not sold to the Russians.

Unit sales fall even more at the beginning of 1932. The year generates only a quarter of the previous year. The bank overdraft grows. While restricting his personal needs to a bare minimum Stihl succeeds in pulling his company through to better times. The Cannstatt Volksbank stands by Stihl in times of poor business climate. 

Stihl once again looks for new sales opportunities. He forges contacts in other countries. At an exhibition, he meets Dipl-Ing.Gert Grashorn who is managing director and partner of Defries in Milan, Italy. Grashorn imports Stihl chainsaws from 1932 onward. This relationship with the Grashorn family continues today. Dr.Werner Grashorn, the son of the former importer, today runs the Stihl sales subsidiary founded in Italy in 1989.

Another partner is found in the Hamburg-based Peterson&Schneider export-import trading company, which takes over the sales of chainsaws to all overseas countries and Scandinavia. This relationship too lasts for decades until Stihl assumes responsibility for exports in the 1960's. The first shipments to the USA were in the 1930's. The Mall Tool Company in Chicago becomes Stihl's partner there.

The export business is important as business on the home market is sluggish
in the wake of the Great Depression. Also many forest companies wanted nothing to do with the chainsaw. Areas such as Bavaria woodcutters used long saws(crosscut) right up to the 1960's. They beleived in mucsle power, not chainsaw power.

Exports need time to get rolling. In order to secure jobs Stihl come up with a idea to launch a second product line, a washing machine. These machines are not like those of today. These machines used three wooden paddles to stir the wash and the machine itself was mounted on top of boilers. Stihl cleverly advertised these as "the housewife's freind". He even went farther with a new name for the company making these machines, Andreas Stihl, Waschmaschinenfabrik, Stuttgart-Bad Cannstatt. It was noted by that the Stihl washing machine was a masterpiece of German workmanship and engineering skill. Stihl offered a two year warranty and went even farther with this slogan, "Please ask for a demostration in your own home without any obligation".

As times are tuff the washing machines are sold by way of a hire purchase. Advertising and hire purchase make the machines a sales success. The production compensates for the dip in saw sales. Stihl once again is able to bring his workforce back to 50 employees.

{more to come}


----------



## manual (Jan 7, 2008)

Well how do you like that even Mr. Stihl knows it pays to diversify.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 7, 2008)

Blah blah blah, blah blah blah...


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

Welp it suppertime. I now go to supper knowing where Kenmore came from,LOL Be backs in abits, the story is just getting good..


----------



## wood4heat (Jan 7, 2008)

So was Andreas the evil chainsaw guy in the Paul Bunyan story? opcorn:


----------



## manual (Jan 7, 2008)

Hmmm guess I am right on target with the post I already made for those years. 
Guess it looks better coming from you. LOL


----------



## manual (Jan 7, 2008)

wood4heat said:


> So was Andreas the evil chainsaw guy in the Paul Bunyan story? opcorn:



As I already stated;


Not everyone welcomed the chain saw. Many loggers resisted the new device, fearing the loss of their jobs, and often attacked Stihl's salesmen. But the rise of the chain saw became inevitable.


----------



## manual (Jan 7, 2008)

1918
Husqvarna acquires Norrahammars Bruk in Sweden and the product range expands to include heating boilers and lawn mowers.



Mr.Stihl tried making boilers in 1923



Hey Tom How long has Stihl been making those viking Brand Lawn mowers?


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 7, 2008)

I thought STIHL incorporated them in about 1992.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 7, 2008)

manual said:


> 1918
> Husqvarna acquires Norrahammars Bruk in Sweden and the product range expands to include heating boilers and lawn mowers.
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Manual go look at the new thread I started just for you and your Husky lovin brothers. Now lets see the how many views it gets, how many posts it gets and whether it will stack up to this one. Better get busy, if not Stihl is gonna walk away with the prize. Now get busy,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 7, 2008)

When might we expect the next chapter Tom? Or, are you working it now?


----------



## manual (Jan 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Hey Manual go look at the new thread I started just for you and your Husky lovin brothers. Now lets see the how many views it gets, how many posts it gets and whether it will stack up to this one. Better get busy, if not Stihl is gonna walk away with the prize. Now get busy,LOLOLOLOL



Well now that I helped ya out this far you want me to leave. LOL

your stuck with me baby
whats the matter?


----------



## hoss (Jan 7, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> That would be Dorothy who said that as she clicked the heels of her magic shoes trying to get herself and Toto back to Kansas!!!!!!
> 
> Alice was into chasin rabbits!!!!!
> 
> So ya got me confused Hoss?????? LOL!!!!


You mean this thread isn't weird enough to quote from two different fairy tales? All I meant was that like Dorothy I wanted to go home but like Alice I found myself in wonderland.


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 8, 2008)

Now..let us get back to good ole Andreas Stihl come tomorrow!


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Now..let us get back to good ole Andreas Stihl come tomorrow!


*
JONSERED ROCKS!!!

HUSQVARNA ROCKS!!!

SEC ROCKS!!!!!

*


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 8, 2008)

*POOR WOODIE,* all his hopes and dreams hung on a sewing machine company. Don't you worry none too much Woodie...you can come over any time and listen to Tom's Andreas Stihl story. It'll give yah something to look forward when you can finally trash can that Jred and get a *STIHL*. You have my full support Woodie...my full support! I don't like to see any man have to run a 3rd best saw.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 8, 2008)

hoss said:


> You mean this thread isn't weird enough to quote from two different fairy tales? All I meant was that like Dorothy I wanted to go home but like Alice I found myself in wonderland.




     

ROFLMAO!!!!!!! You got a point there hoss,,,,,

A real good one!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> *
> JONSERED ROCKS!!!
> 
> HUSQVARNA ROCKS!!!
> ...



NOTICE his last post bearing the sign 666. How appropriate?:jawdrop:


----------



## spacemule (Jan 8, 2008)

I've got to ask, what does a Husqvarna rock look like? I keep hearing about them, but I haven't seen one. . .


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 8, 2008)

spacemule said:


> I've got to ask, what does a Husqvarna rock look like? I keep hearing about them, but I haven't seen one. . .



Don't know either. Let me know when you find one, I hear they are orange.


----------



## huskydave (Jan 8, 2008)

It would look kinda like a Chevy they are like a rock too.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 8, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Don't know either. Let me know when you find one, I hear they are orange.



Oh, like these?


----------



## huskydave (Jan 8, 2008)

no I see a lotta grey matter there sorta like Stihl.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 8, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Oh, like these?



Orange Guano?


----------



## spacemule (Jan 8, 2008)

huskydave said:


> no I see a lotta grey matter there sorta like Stihl.



Nah, that's bird crap. Well, on second thought, I guess you're right.


----------



## huskydave (Jan 8, 2008)

hahaha I run 45.98746542147975407654794479468844589757964690644975432390659075422589744687436908468:1 oil mix what do you use?


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 8, 2008)

huskydave said:


> no I see a lotta grey matter there sorta like Stihl.



A lotta gray matter = Stihl! There we have it, unsolicited testimony from a Husky guy! Thanks, couldn't have said it any better!!


----------



## huskydave (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey I can hold my own unlike the husky/jred kicks folks.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 8, 2008)

huskydave said:


> hahaha I run 45.98746542147975407654794479468844589757964690644975432390659075422589744687436908468:1 oil mix what do you use?



I run 357,822.5632 to 7,156.451264 (woody - you can do the math if you try hard...).
It's the only way to go....


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 8, 2008)

huskydave said:


> Hey I can hold my own unlike the husky/jred kicks folks.



Hmmm... HOLD?? I thought you were bigger than that! 

heck, even my cat can beat this crowd:rockn: :rockn:


----------



## huskydave (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey im not as big as you might think but my brain/abilities back my ego.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 8, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> heck, even my cat can beat this crowd:rockn: :rockn:


True, but then again this is the Stihl thread.


----------



## huskydave (Jan 8, 2008)

The ironic part is all the diehard Stihl guys are sleeping. Huskyrocks.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 8, 2008)

huskydave said:


> Hey im not as big as you might think but my brain/abilities back my ego.



Yep, it's all about the gray matter!!LOL


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 8, 2008)

huskydave said:


> The ironic part is all the diehard Stihl guys are sleeping. Huskyrocks.



Rocked them to sleep..........well maybe.


----------



## huskydave (Jan 8, 2008)

It is all the vibrations those Stihl saws have. I know its cleaning the airfilter every 2 minutes that must suck.... AFTER ALL THIS EVERYONE IS ASLEEP.


----------



## husq2100 (Jan 8, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> I run 357,822.5632 to 7,156.451264 (woody - you can do the math if you try hard...).
> It's the only way to go....



also expressed as 50-1...........
nice one lake....


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 8, 2008)

huskydave said:


> It is all the vibrations those Stihl saws have. I know its cleaning the airfilter every 2 minutes that must suck.... AFTER ALL THIS EVERYONE IS ASLEEP.



I never realized desperation could be such a beautiful thing.............


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 8, 2008)

So Tommy, Andreas did WHIRLPOOL too ??  What a man, keep it coming. The ale is near gone.


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 8, 2008)

*A Word from Our Sponsor....*

Dear Tommy:
The woods are snowy and now wet, so I also have nothing to do. This may give you a break from Andreas.
"Maine's leading castket manufacturers were Thurston Bros. of Union, who in 1908, offered 175 ( count 'em "175", LB) different styles to satisfy every possible taste.....
His lifetime saw the rise and demise of the horse and buggy era, the development of petroleum and electrical power. He no doubt had seen airplanes, and ....automobile. That he lived long enough to die when he did may well have been the result of major advances in public health. When a boy, he wore homespun, but his corpse will be buried in a store-bought coat. Old time Yankee thift ( for you PNW and Southern types, LB) however, still endured. Showing appropriate repsect for the dead was one thing, but senseless extravagance was quite another- as a rule, male corpses were buried sans trousers." From A Days Work, A Sampler of Historic Maine Photographs 1860-1920

Just thought you'd like a break from Andreas. opcorn:


----------



## belgian (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Hey Manual go look at the new thread I started just for you and your Husky lovin brothers. Now lets see the how many views it gets, how many posts it gets and whether it will stack up to this one. Better get busy, if not Stihl is gonna walk away with the prize. Now get busy,LOLOLOLOL




Tom, if those Husky heathens still keep hijacking your thread, just give me a call and I'll BLOW them away with my new toy I got today...:rockn: 

Tell Woody I won't need his long screwdriver, I have one already  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

belgian said:


> Tom, if those Husky heathens still keep hijacking your thread, just give me a call and I'll BLOW them away with my new toy I got today...:rockn:
> 
> Tell Woody I won't need his long screwdriver, I have one already  :hmm3grin2orange:



Awwww so you did buy the blower, cool beans I say and you know about the screwdriver too, good job ole chap. As for the heathens heres what I have to say bout that:


They had no home so I built them a house made of brick and rock,
It sits high upon the forum with a sticky so it stays right at the top.

I went to visit them at their new home I built with my own two hands,
To see the story but instead found alot of hot air blowing across the sands.

To my surprize its a story on a chainsaw forum about motor scooters,
Those two wheel things , supposely those fast little whipper dooters.

To my dismay I found little facts, only web pages copied and pasted,
Some Husky grown advertisement, re-runs, mostly all old and outdated.

While there in the house I built for them I did not find what I was looking for,
I seeked the facts but found only a empty house with a big front door.

I left that house and I shall stay away and not return,
There is nothing there for me to see, read or to learn.

I found the place low on class and lacking fine moral fiber,
A thread full of copy and paste and alot of jibber jabber.


So ya see Brother Belgian those cats have no time to be here, they best
get to work overthere and fill that house with some facts,hehehehe


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh by the way Brother Belgian I have installed the new speakers here. Two main and one big bass powered job. The King never sounded so good!!LOL


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Awwww so you did buy the blower, cool beans I say and you know about the screwdriver too, good job ole chap. As for the heathens heres what I have to say bout that:
> 
> 
> They had no home so I built them a house made of brick and rock,
> ...



That is the funniest part of that thread.  

Seems ole man hucky, whoever the heck he is, might even be like the "tooth fairy", never came up with anything by himself. He copied Stihl quite a bit. He didn't invent the motorcycle or sewing machine, so what did hucky do?opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> That is the funniest part of that thread.
> 
> Seems ole man hucky, whoever the heck he is, might even be like the "tooth fairy", never came up with anything by himself. He copied Stihl quite a bit. He didn't invent the motorcycle or sewing machine, so what did hucky do?opcorn: opcorn:



   , wait a minute. I did find out that the company that builds those Husky saws is indeed *not* 300 years old like I been hearing for a long time. Chaulk up one for the gipper,LOL


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 8, 2008)

*hucky=hockey, as in horse hockey*



THALL10326 said:


> , wait a minute. I did find out that the company that builds those Husky saws is indeed *not* 300 years old like I been hearing for a long time. Chaulk up one for the gipper,LOL



LOL, after the owners, or whatever they are called, changed so many times, they could claim 300 years of something. What would that 300 years mean though? 300 years of copying others? :bang:  







Help me out hucky guys, I don't see where the 300 years comes from...300 years of making rifles that are no longer made? 300 years of making motorcycles that another poor maker picked up? 

Ahhh, 300 years of the copied sewing machine........Muahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> To my dismay I found little facts, only web pages copied and pasted,
> Some Husky grown advertisement, re-runs, mostly all old and outdated.



You rhymed 'pasted' with 'outdated'?

Tom, I've crapped better poetry than that.


.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Tom, I've crapped better poetry than that.
> .


Shoot out one of your personal poetry turds for us all to see .


----------



## belgian (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Oh by the way Brother Belgian I have installed the new speakers here. Two main and one big bass powered job. The King never sounded so good!!LOL



Looks like you're set up for when I am coming to see you one day :rockn: 

As far as this thread is concerned, here's some advice :

_A little less conversation, a little more action please
All this aggravation aint satisfactioning me
A little more bite and a little less bark
A little less fight and a little more spark
Satisfy me baby

Come on baby Im tired of talking
Grab your pen and lets start writing
Come on, come on
Come on, come on
Come on, come on
Dont procrastinate, dont articulate
Tom, its getting late, gettin upset waitin around

A little less conversation, a little more action please
All this aggravation aint satisfactioning me
A little more bite and a little less bark
A little less fight and a little more spark

Satisfy me baby_


from the King itself, so grab that pen, baby !!!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> You rhymed 'pasted' with 'outdated'?
> 
> Tom, I've crapped better poetry than that.
> 
> ...



I know , I seen it over at the house I built for you,  

P.S, thanks for the post and view sucker,LOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

belgian said:


> Looks like you're set up for when I am coming to see you one da :rockn:
> 
> As far as this thread is concerned, here's some advice :
> 
> ...



Hot diggy dog, check it out baby, lets rock with beat of Elvis' drummer, check it out, this dude is bad to the bone. The shop is a rockin!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzpWKZ3Xc2k


----------



## belgian (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Hot diggy dog, check it out baby, lets rock with beat of Elvis' drummer, check it out, this dude is bad to the bone. The shop is a rockin!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzpWKZ3Xc2k




 Don't let them catch you working in da shop... LOLOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

belgian said:


> Don't let them catch you working in da shop... LOLOLOLOL




Are you kidding, the big dogs love it,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

Forgot to mention Belgian, just sold a MS361 and the drums were playing, the customer was like wow, that dude is awesome. Another sales tatic working like a charm,hehe


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Shoot out one of your personal poetry turds for us all to see .




Sappy...izzat you?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Sappy...izzat you?



You can't come in here and talk to him like that, now say ya sorry,hehe


----------



## Urbicide (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Forgot to mention Belgian, just sold a MS361 and the drums were playing, the customer was like wow, that dude is awesome. Another sales tatic working like a charm,hehe



Sounds like you might have to start paying music royalties to Graceland. The recording industry is as bad as Stihl when it comes to guarding their "intellectual" material. :rockn::Eye::Eye::blob5:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

Urbicide said:


> Sounds like you might have to start paying music royalties to Graceland. The recording industry is as bad as Stihl when it comes to guarding their "intellectual" material. :rockn::Eye::Eye::blob5:



LOL, I'll tellem to see Youtube..


----------



## spacemule (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm confused. I come here to read about Andreas Stihl and all I see is talk about Elvis, Youtube, and Husky, and then talk about blowers of all things. Well, I guess blowers do fit, but I thought you guys were supposed to have some substance. :jester:


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

spacemule said:


> I'm confused. I come here to read about Andreas Stihl and all I see is talk about Elvis, Youtube, and Husky, and then talk about blowers of all things. Well, I guess blowers do fit, but I thought you guys were supposed to have some substance. :jester:



See...that there's the difference in you and me, Space.** I saw Tom Hall's name on it, and all I DID expect was Elvis, YouTube, blowhards, and all the rest of it.  

** Plus a whole lot of other stuff, in my favor of course...


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh Dennis the Menace*

Hey Cahoon how ya doing ole boy. You know after you reported some of my posts I did a search and found out why, I found your most recent movie,you sure are a cute little critter   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC7sSMWLwDo&feature=related


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Hey Cahoon how ya doing ole boy. You know after you reported some of my posts I did a search and found out why, I found your most recent movie,you sure are a cute little critter
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC7sSMWLwDo&feature=related




Not sure sure Tom... that's pretty much how I imagine sap/pas/gobin


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Not sure sure Tom... that's pretty much how I imagine sap/pas/gobin



Not even Sap was a post reporting sissy like Cahoon,


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> See...that there's the difference in you and me, Space.** I saw Tom Hall's name on it, and all I DID expect was Elvis, YouTube, blowhards, and all the rest of it.
> 
> ** Plus a whole lot of other stuff, in my favor of course...



You here again, man your camp is gonna rip you a good one for coming over here adding posts and views but don't you worry Woodie, your always welcome here, your my friend.

(he's also another post and view,LOLOL)


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

spacemule said:


> I'm confused. I come here to read about Andreas Stihl and all I see is talk about Elvis, Youtube, and Husky, and then talk about blowers of all things. Well, I guess blowers do fit, but I thought you guys were supposed to have some substance. :jester:



Space the story only comes after work man. Tonite I'll get it back on track and keep it rolling, you'll see.


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 8, 2008)

A quick post for lunch.

ON WITH THE STORY!  

HUSKY THREAD BE DAMNED!  lolol

*GO STIHL**!!!!*

:rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> A quick post for lunch.
> 
> ON WITH THE STORY!
> 
> ...



Shhhhhhhhh don't wake the baby, he's being quite now,


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Shhhhhhhhh don't wake the baby, he's being quite now,



You're right...I'll be real quiet from now on...don't want da babies waking-up to [email protected] their drawers. Lets get back to Andreas. Gotta run...will tune in later tonight for further broadcast! opcorn:


----------



## Urbicide (Jan 8, 2008)

I wonder whose birthday it is today? opcorn:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

Urbicide said:


> I wonder whose birthday it is today? opcorn:



Psssssssssssst, its some well known guy in the world, not a hot saw racer,hehe


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 8, 2008)

Urbicide said:


> I wonder whose birthday it is today? opcorn:



:bday: :bday: :bday: :bday: :bday: 

Here's a smoke for ya: :smoking: Happy Bday Urb!


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Space the story only comes after work man. Tonite I'll get it back on track and keep it rolling, you'll see.



Tom's reading tutor must not get off his regular job until 5:00...


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 8, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> A quick post for lunch.
> 
> ON WITH THE STORY!
> 
> ...




That thread will turn out like their saw, #2, LOL. I can see the boys clicking off and on to up the view count, losers.

It even took a Stihl man to build the hucky house for 'em.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> That thread will turn out like their saw, #2, LOL. I can see the boys clicking off and on to up the view count, losers.
> 
> It even took a Stihl man to build the hucky house for 'em.



Yeah...Stihl guys would NEVER cheat on a poll or anything like that... 


.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm certainly glad I'm not a Swede nor a Husky Executive at the moment with some of these oafs representing me. There would be a mass exodus from the country and sales would cease completely. What a way to ruin 300 years of progress!! LOL

Swedes & Husqvarna Executives at that moment=:bang:


----------



## joatmon (Jan 8, 2008)

*Another public service by Joat*



Woodie said:


> Yeah...Stihl guys would NEVER cheat on a poll or anything like that...
> 
> 
> .


Woodie,

Just trying to help by suggesting a new signature for you.

"Woodie is entitled to his own opinion and Woodie should keep it as his own."

- Joat, 2008


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

joatmon said:


> "Woodie is entitled to his own opinion and Woodie should keep it as his own."
> 
> - Joat, 2008



BRHAHAHAHAHA!!! That is SOOOOOO funny!!!!!


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Yeah...Stihl guys would NEVER cheat on a poll or anything like that...
> 
> 
> .



They teach that at stihl camp. Its called stihl cheat 101. Some of the classes offered are. How to explain away vibration 101 and Chips plugging my air filter is a good thing 101.


----------



## joatmon (Jan 8, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> They teach that at stihl camp. Its called stihl cheat 101. Some of the classes offered are. How to explain away vibration 101 and Chips plugging my air filter is a good thing 101.



Vibration can be a good thing. Check with G/F or S/O.

Joat


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 8, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Vibration can be a good thing. Check with G/F or S/O.
> 
> Joat



How true that is.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> They teach that at stihl camp. Its called stihl cheat 101. Some of the classes offered are. How to explain away vibration 101 and Chips plugging my air filter is a good thing 101.



At Husky camp they teach only that they are 300 years old,:monkey: :monkey: :monkey: :monkey: :monkey: :monkey:  
opppppppps forgot, they also teach they are the proud owners of the Wild Thing,hehe


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> At Husky camp they teach only that they are 300 years old,:monkey: :monkey: ::monkey:
> opppppppps forgot, they also teach they are the proud owners of the Wild Thing,hehe



Thats because the wild thing is the best thing out there after husky. Hey THALL when your out fishing stihl does stihl making the best boat anchor though. So kudo's to stihl. Sorry couldn't keep my new years res. about being nicer.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Thats because the wild thing is the best thing out there after husky. Hey THALL when your out fishing stihl does stihl making the best boat anchor though. So kudo's to stihl. Sorry couldn't keep my new years res. about being nicer.



Thats ok Booker you don't have to be nice, in fact I like it when ya sassy, I get a kick out of hearing you squeal, you like messing with the big feller don'tcha,LOLOL I do agree with you though, next best thing after a Husky is those Wild Things,hehe. Many of both are tied on ropes behind boats,yup yup..


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh Andreeeeeaaaasss, come out, come out wherever you are. 
This thread, Tommy, has become the A.S. *GROUNDHOG DAY *


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

logbutcher said:


> Oh Andreeeeeaaaasss, come out, come out wherever you are.
> This thread, Tommy, has become the A.S. *GROUNDHOG DAY *



No kidding, seems I must have honey dripping off my azz, I got so many Husky lovers wanting a lick,    

The story will continue after supper, no fear, gonna take more than a few dogs to take this cat down,hehe


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> No kidding, seems I must have honey dripping off my azz, I got so many Husky lovers wanting a lick



In this instance, I feel comfortable speaking for each and every person on this board, except for Sap/Goblin, regardless of their saw preference, when I say...

Eeeeewwwwwwwww.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 8, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> They teach that at stihl camp. Its called stihl cheat 101. Some of the classes offered are. How to explain away vibration 101 and Chips plugging my air filter is a good thing 101.



And they teach you what? Don't eat the yellow snow?
Sad enough, but I hear a lot of you flunk!!!! ICHHHH!


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> No kidding, seems I must have honey dripping off my azz, I got so many Husky lovers wanting a lick,
> 
> The story will continue after supper, no fear, gonna take more than a few dogs to take this cat down,hehe



They're such notoriously wonderful spellers, but almost had me believing their "Our Saws Kick Azz" cheer leading gimmick. Then it dawned on me, that "Kick" was spelled wrong also. All this time it was supposed to be "Lick". Now it makes perfect sense.


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey Tom, I thought you started a Husky thread to keep this one clean?
opcorn:

I think the husky boys want Stihl saws!


----------



## manual (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> No kidding, seems I must have honey dripping off my azz, I got so many Husky lovers wanting a lick,
> 
> The story will continue after supper, no fear, gonna take more than a few dogs to take this cat down,hehe





Woodie said:


> In this instance, I feel comfortable speaking for each and every person on this board, except for Sap/Goblin, regardless of their saw preference, when I say...
> 
> Eeeeewwwwwwwww.



Tell ya what Woodie 
The only person I see sucking Azz is Tom.
Being he works for Stihl, And is bosting about the company on there time and his.

Get selling those saws Tom thats all That Stihl cares about.
your only as good as your last sale, Sucking Azz won't help.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

chowdozer said:


> Hey Tom, I thought you started a Husky thread to keep this one clean?
> opcorn:
> 
> I think the husky boys want Stihl saws!



I did, I haven't been overthere at all today. I built them a house to play in and they still can't get enuff of the Stihl thread, course can ya blame them, I mean where do Wal-mart shoppers go after buying a Wild Thing, they come over to Stihl where the quality is and by joe look around, they're all here, we even got mothers dropping off their crying babies here,


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 8, 2008)

What time is the story kicking-off tonight Tom?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

manual said:


> Maybe dennis is referring to you being happy with your self



I seriously doubt it, think we should put it to the test and find out, hmmm. No fear, I'm not in pampers like him, I'd rather slap him than report him unlike he does me, pure sissy. Fact is I like toying with Dennis, he picks and I slap his ole hide good. He's a typical bully who is not used to being stood up to but this cat isn't Art Martin. Dennis sure isn't much of a slugger by himself, maybe he should go get his goons and bringem here to help him out alittle, whatcha think?, he's not doing too hot on his own,hehe


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

manual said:


> Could you bend further down for Tom.



Whats that ya say, getcha nose out of Dennis's azz so I can hear you alittle better, now whats that your saying??


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 8, 2008)

manual said:


> Tell ya what Woodie
> The only person I see sucking Azz is Tom.
> Being he works for Stihl, And is bosting about the company on there time and his.



WOW, now company pride is a bad thing!! Glad I'm not your employer! Although "bosting" might be a good thing according to you, never heard of it. Unless of course it was supposed to be "boasting"! LOL Keep leading with your face man, it's a wonderful thing!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> What time is the story kicking-off tonight Tom?



After I eat supper Jim we shall proceed. Maybe by then all the boys from the other camp will go play in their own house, the one I built for them of course,LOL


----------



## manual (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I did, I haven't been overthere at all today. I built them a house to play in and they still can't get enuff of the Stihl thread, course can ya blame them, I mean where do Wal-mart shoppers go after buying a Wild Thing, they come over to Stihl where the quality is and by joe look around, they're all here, we even got mothers dropping off their crying babies here,



Meism went out in the 80's.

I,I,Tom

so you started a thread that you would like us to talk about Husky's History and you can belittle us in the mean time.

Tell ya What Tom, I am one of a few people that play around with ya.
And that all it is.
I own many different brand saws and like them all.
But I also have my pride and I will not be your puppet.

How that for saying "I"

Those last post I have done are childish, I don't think I have ever call you a suck Azz or anything near that all The time I have known you.

I am a bit let down by the way you are presenting that Husky thread to others.
If You could get You head out of your Azz and notice I have put many good replys on this Stihl thread. Why Because you are my Friend and I like to help as well as play.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

manual said:


> Tell ya what Woodie
> The only person I see sucking Azz is Tom.
> Being he works for Stihl, And is bosting about the company on there time and his.
> 
> ...



Ya know Manual you bring up a very good point. True I do like my job, no question about it. I'm treated dayumm good. So tell me what has Husky or 
J-red ever done for you that would cause you to come and brag how great they are, your just a customer of whom they took your money. So it seems to me if anyone is sucking azz for no reason at all its you. Least Stihl guys give saws away to guys like you only to hear that kind of talk out you later. Man talk about apprecaition, when is the last time any of your camp gave you anything,hmmmm. Its ok though, the true class is being shown here. Too bad you choose internet jollies over the real thing buddy.


----------



## manual (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> After I eat supper Jim we shall proceed. Maybe by then all the boys from the other camp will go play in their own house, the one I built for them of course,LOL



Sorry you feel that way.


----------



## talon1189 (Jan 8, 2008)

Guess dat just about explains it......




......


----------



## manual (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Ya know Manual you bring up a very good point. True I do like my job, no question about it. I'm treated dayumm good. So tell me what has Husky or
> J-red ever done for you that would cause you to come and brag how great they are, your just a customer of whom they took your money. So it seems to me if anyone is sucking azz for no reason at all its you. Least Stihl guys give saws away to guys like you only to hear that kind of talk out you later. Man talk about apprecaition, when is the last time any of your camp gave you anything,hmmmm. Its ok though, the true class is being shown here. Too bad you choose internet jollies over the real thing buddy.



Refer to post 749. I wrote that before this post.
That saw you gave me means alot to me. I will never let it go. Thats how much I apprecate it.
On the other hand it does not give you the right to belittle me.
If you think you are showing class then so be it.
I will respectfully stay out of your two post.


----------



## jra1100 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Lets get real here*

I joined this site a while back to get some information about saws. I have picked up 5 saws since then. Addicted? Maybe, but I usually enjoy SOME of the brand bragging and bashing, but this is getting ridiculous. I was very much enjoying the history lesson. No matter what you think of the saw it is interesting to hear about a man who was at or near the forefront of the invention of modern chainsaws. All of this other BS just distracts from a great story. Please drop all of this crap and let the man tell the story. I mean after all it really matters not if you run Stihl, Husky, Jred, or a couple of others, they are all pretty good saws and differences are so minimal as to be inconsequential. Tom, carry on. JR


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

manual said:


> Meism went out in the 80's.
> 
> I,I,Tom
> 
> ...



Manual don't distort the facts. This thread was the one that got derailed by who, you. I didn't mind, I played along. Then Cahoon jumped in and it got worse. Woodie I don't mind for I know he's just playing like always. So I made you and your camp a thread and yes I did to yaw what yaw done here, payback is fun and I thought it was fun. I haven't been there since to bother yaw at all, go look, not one post by me today, none. Now today look at this thread. Tell me who is really getting dirty. Makes no nevermind to for I can handle it, question is can you and the rest, I'm betting ya can't. Funny part is I'm having fun Manual, only repling to posts I see, I'm not going after anyone at all. So if wanna rock lets rock, if ya wanna play nice then lets play nice. Thing is I don't have to take a ounce and I don't. Its that simple. I can take it and I can dish it 10 times harder and no I don't report anyone no matter what they say. You were the one talking sucking azz, of of which I whole heartly disagree,of course, LOL, If thats how ya feel then why are ya here? If it bugs ya then all I can tell ya is sorry. Sorry you see it that way but don't think I'm gonna overlook you saying that without sending back some thoughts of my own. Be backs in abits, its bean time man, your holding me up answering you, grrrrrrrrrrrrr. See I'm just a jolly good fellow but ya shouldn't cross me if you can't handle it now so be nice ya hear. Be back in abits..


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

manual said:


> Refer to post 749. I wrote that before this post.
> That saw you gave me means alot to me. I will never let it go. Thats how much I apprecate it.
> On the other hand it does not give you the right to belittle me.
> If you think you are showing class then so be it.
> I will respectfully stay out of your two post.



I haven't belittled you at all, I merely called you on your fine choice of words that I'm sucking azz for Stihl. You think I'm gonna take that sitting down you got another thing coming. There are limits to BS and to me that went over so yes I told ya what I thought of it, fair is fair man. Gotta go eat, chill out will ya.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 8, 2008)

jra1100 said:


> I joined this site a while back to get some information about saws. I have picked up 5 saws since then. Addicted? Maybe, but I usually enjoy SOME of the brand bragging and bashing, but this is getting ridiculous. I was very much enjoying the history lesson. No matter what you think of the saw it is interesting to hear about a man who was at or near the forefront of the invention of modern chainsaws. All of this other BS just distracts from a great story. Please drop all of this crap and let the man tell the story. I mean after all it really matters not if you run Stihl, Husky, Jred, or a couple of others, they are all pretty good saws and differences are so minimal as to be inconsequential. Tom, carry on. JR




Welcome to AS JR, unfortunatly this runs longer anddeeper than you will ever be aware of. It seems a bitter long running battle is headin up in this thread.


----------



## talon1189 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yup......all in fun...



.......



.............


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm guessing it's about time for the next friendly chapter in the Andreas Stihl Story. Ready when you are Tom! opcorn: 

:rockn: :rockn: :rockn:


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 8, 2008)

Let er buck Tom...I've already got my popcorn popped. opcorn:


----------



## jra1100 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Thanks Sawinredneck*

Thanks for the reply. I suppose there is a lot that has gone on here that I am not aware of. Seems a shame really. I know that there are some incredible sources of information here, and all of this BS just erodes it. I have almost decided not to log on to this site because of it, but then there will be a actually entertaining or informative thread and I keep coming. I had hoped this would be such a thread, and it is when the actual story is told. I guess I should just read Tom's posts regarding the story of Mr Stihl, but some of the stuff others add is also interesting. Thanks again. JR


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> Welcome to AS JR, unfortunatly this runs longer anddeeper than you will ever be aware of. It seems a bitter long running battle is headin up in this thread.



Red the whole thing is a big misunderstanding of non-sense and play. My idea was to have two threads compete againist each other. Each camp shoot for the thread of the year by most views or just which one gets the most views period. I could be razzed to death in the other thread and not even know it, thats why its there. I haven't been there at all today. True I did last nite derail it alot but hey look at this one, payback all in fun, nothing more. I felt today each camp would stay to their own thread and work on getting more views. That thread could poke all the fun at this one all it wanted without any responce from me. They could get together and poke fun at the Stihl guys all day long and have a ball just like this thread could poke fun at the Husky guys and have a ball as well. Neither camp would be in the face of the other. Unfortantly it must have been misunderstood by many people. I held to what I thought was fair play, I have not been to their thread at all today. That said maybe we should start over and this time lets do it as it was planned last nite, shoot for views and stay out of each others face. This thread is gonna go and go and go and those that come in teasing and playing will be teased and play back on each and everytime. It builds views and posts and thats what the two threads are suppose to be doing, competing in good hearted fun for views and nothing more. As for what may have looked like a heated exchange it wasn't heated by me. I''m cool as can be and was cool as well replying, no mad camper here at all. Standing up for ones self is not what it may appear. Sometimes a striaght forward reply or two is called for and thats what mine were, striaght forward, not meant to hurt anyone but to get a point across and nothing more. Hope this clears up the air abit in this thread. If not then all I gotta say is so be it, this cat isn't backing down and the story will go on. Its just too good to toss away over non-sense and play. 

Did the above make sense to ya Brother Red, if so then it should everyone else as well. So did it?


----------



## Sprig (Jan 8, 2008)

*My contribution.*






Stihl's model 'A', his first production saw, began its life in 1927. A two man 101lb monster, it was never meant for trimming trees or bucking fire wood. I could not find production numbers but I am guessing that chain for this critter came in a barrel and were filed using what-ever huge file happened to be around. Another guess of this inept reporter is that Mr. Fords Model A engine weighed less but also had less power.
Unlike its little electrical brother, the Model 1, guys in the woods were happy not to have the tool pushes running huge extension cords and being gone all day trying to find outlets.



(dang, I forgot ya cant add attachments once ya start the story, sheesh) next post.

Oh well Tom, I tried, I really did. 



Serge


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

Sprig said:


> Stihl's model 'A', his first production saw, began its life in 1927. A two man 101lb monster, it was never meant for trimming trees or bucking fire wood. I could not find production numbers but I am guessing that chain for this critter came in a barrel and were filed using what-ever huge file happened to be around. Another guess of this inept reporter is that Mr. Fords Model A engine weighed less but also had less power.
> Unlike its little electrical brother, the Model 1, guys in the woods were happy not to have the tool pushes running huge extension cords and being gone all day trying to find outlets.




Good job Spring. Stihl and Henry Ford had alot in common, they sought and they produced, neither one backed away from their visions and ideas, good job Spring, your post is accurate as can be..


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 8, 2008)

101 lb powerhead or complete? Whoaaa...and some folks complain about 10.6 lbs vs. 11.2 lbs. Thank goodness for progress - but - I guess they had to start somewhere.


----------



## Sprig (Jan 8, 2008)

*missing addition to previous post*

The Model 1





Stihl made two models of electric saws, 1&2, and had a number of competitors in the field from what I understand. Used in sawmill landings, shipyards, and where ever there weren't huge puddles, there is no doubt it took real men to operate these and though PPE was a pipe dream, the bucket next to the operator for body parts was not. Considering the other options, axes or misery whips, hmmmmm, ya give me that electric thingy.





Serge


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> That thread could poke all the fun at this one all it wanted without any responce from me. They could get together and poke fun at the Stihl guys all day long and have a ball just like this thread could poke fun at the Husky guys and have a ball as well. Neither camp would be in the face of the other. Unfortantly it must have been misunderstood by many people. I held to what I thought was fair play, I have not been to their thread at all today. That said maybe we should start over and this time lets do it as it was planned last nite, shoot for views and stay out of each others face. This thread is gonna go and go and go and those that come in teasing and playing will be teased and play back on each and everytime. It builds views and posts and thats what the two threads are suppose to be doing, competing in good hearted fun for views and nothing more.



I think everyone needs to remember...this is just the Internet. It's all gas.

That being said, what's the fun of bashing folks...IF THEY DON'T SEE IT AND CAN'T BASH BACK??? *THAT'S THE WHOLE POINT OF GIVIN' YOUR FRIENDS THE BIDNESS!!!*

If you can't dog your friends, WHO CAN YOU DOG?????

This ain't about a competition...this is about the usual kind of stuff here...a little bit of information, a little bit of bullspit. THAT'S WHY PEOPLE KEEP COMING BACK!!! I ask you...where else can you get this kind of unimpeeded nonsense in your daily lives???

Forget the "competition," let's just talk some smack, have some laughs, and LIGHTEN UP!!! ALL OF US!!


----------



## manual (Jan 8, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> Welcome to AS JR, unfortunatly this runs longer anddeeper than you will ever be aware of. It seems a bitter long running battle is headin up in this thread.



First off you have no Idea what you are talking about. So ####


----------



## Sprig (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Good job Spring. Stihl and Henry Ford had alot in common, they sought and they produced, neither one backed away from their visions and ideas, good job Spring, your post is accurate as can be..


Gee thanks Thrall!!
:blush:


----------



## manual (Jan 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I think everyone needs to remember...this is just the Internet. It's all gas.
> 
> That being said, what's the fun of bashing folks...IF THEY DON'T SEE IT AND CAN'T BASH BACK??? *THAT'S THE WHOLE POINT OF GIVIN' YOUR FRIENDS THE BIDNESS!!!*
> 
> ...



Thats what I like to have FUN
Always have.
But Now I am getting bad rep points 
I guess the joke is on me.......Cool.

Tom asked me Why I take The side of Husky
Its because not to many people do. Because around here you get slamed by many. 
How else are you going to learn if you don't hear both sides.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

manual said:


> Thats what I like to have FUN
> Always have.
> 
> How else are you going to learn if you don't hear both sides.



I wholeheartedly agree. 

And you know what? I think the only thing that could save this thread, at this point, is some footage of baby bears:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Pi_UfGF220


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 8, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> 101 lb powerhead or complete? Whoaaa...and some folks complain about *10.6 lbs vs. 11.2 lbs*. Thank goodness for progress - but - I guess they had to start somewhere.




Darn, where is troll???


----------



## talon1189 (Jan 8, 2008)

...........


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 8, 2008)

talon1189 said:


> ...........



LOL, that guy musta had sum beans........


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 8, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Darn, where is troll???



Yep...something tells me that good ole Troll wouldn't appreciate those 101 lb saws none too much...then again, neither would I!


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 8, 2008)

talon1189 said:


> ...........



Talon...what's your best animation to kick this thing off again? opcorn:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr*

Why is it I love good clean fun and competiton. The two threads were set up just for that purpose. I sure as hell am not here to make anyone mad but whats missing is when yaw, the other side posts here, I tease and play because I'm after those posts and views. Thats why I won't set foot in the other thread, dayumm if I'm gonna add to yaws post count and views thinking to myself why do I want to help yaw win, makes sense to me.

Thats what the whole idea was about. Now Manual and I had a few choice words but even so it gave this thread more posts and more views. I'm cool as can be, hope you are too Manual, water over the damn far as I'm concerned. 

I do have a question though. It needs to be answered by someone from the other thread. Do we want to compete and see who gets the most viewed thread or should I ditch that idea and lets all play together??? i need to know so I can act accordingly.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Talon...what's your best animation to kick this thing off again? opcorn:



Absolutely! An excellent idea!

(Hey...you got one of a 441 gettin' run through a chipper?)


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> ...should I ditch that idea and lets all play together??? i need to know so I can act accordingly.


----------



## manual (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Red the whole thing is a big misunderstanding of non-sense and play. My idea was to have two threads compete againist each other. Each camp shoot for the thread of the year by most views or just which one gets the most views period. I could be razzed to death in the other thread and not even know it, thats why its there. I haven't been there at all today. True I did last nite derail it alot but hey look at this one, payback all in fun, nothing more. I felt today each camp would stay to their own thread and work on getting more views. That thread could poke all the fun at this one all it wanted without any responce from me. They could get together and poke fun at the Stihl guys all day long and have a ball just like this thread could poke fun at the Husky guys and have a ball as well. Neither camp would be in the face of the other. Unfortantly it must have been misunderstood by many people. I held to what I thought was fair play, I have not been to their thread at all today. That said maybe we should start over and this time lets do it as it was planned last nite, shoot for views and stay out of each others face. This thread is gonna go and go and go and those that come in teasing and playing will be teased and play back on each and everytime. It builds views and posts and thats what the two threads are suppose to be doing, competing in good hearted fun for views and nothing more. As for what may have looked like a heated exchange it wasn't heated by me. I''m cool as can be and was cool as well replying, no mad camper here at all. Standing up for ones self is not what it may appear. Sometimes a striaght forward reply or two is called for and thats what mine were, striaght forward, not meant to hurt anyone but to get a point across and nothing more. Hope this clears up the air abit in this thread. If not then all I gotta say is so be it, this cat isn't backing down and the story will go on. Its just too good to toss away over non-sense and play.
> 
> Did the above make sense to ya Brother Red, if so then it should everyone else as well. So did it?



Lets see you made me a house?
You say I am sucking honey off your azz?

I put good facts for your post.
plus fun one, even ones you can slam me on.
For those who sit back and wait.

Now how many true good facts have you posted.
Lets talk about fair play.

BTW Tom I am not mad at you.
Just a little insulted.
and as friend we should talk about this.
I tried to call you last night. (Caller I.D. right)
even left a message to call me back.
what happen?
you made a husky thread and did not call back.
now its YOUR Husky thread go and post some interesting facts about husky there as you are here.
Seems I posted some good ones in your Stihl House 

Pay back goes both way and I am always fair about it. 
your choice


----------



## talon1189 (Jan 8, 2008)

Welp.....while we are all waiting for the next insult to come......We should at least enjoy Samantha here......


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Absolutely! An excellent idea!
> 
> (Hey...you got one of a 441 gettin' run through a chipper?)



Now Woodie...everybody and their cousin knows that the only saw worth running through chipper is a Jred! You really have to get with the times bud! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


>



Dayumm you thats not a yes or no, grrrr.


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 8, 2008)

talon1189 said:


> Welp.....while we are all waiting for the next insult to come......We should at least enjoy Samantha here......



:love1: :camera: :love1:


----------



## manual (Jan 8, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Talon...what's your best animation to kick this thing off again? opcorn:



Show the one with Tom wiping honey of his azz because no body wants to kiss it. LOL


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Dayumm you thats not a yes or no, grrrr.



Ya dadblamed dingbat that sure as hell is a yes...now let's all play together or I swear I'll come down there and split your skull!!! :jester:


.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Dayumm you thats not a yes or no, grrrr.



He off getting the dictionary to look up "yes" and "no"......:jester:


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

talon1189 said:


> Welp.....while we are all waiting for the next insult to come......We should at least enjoy Samantha here......



Now you see there? Talon...he gets it!


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I think everyone needs to remember...this is just the Internet. It's all gas.
> 
> That being said, what's the fun of bashing folks...IF THEY DON'T SEE IT AND CAN'T BASH BACK??? *THAT'S THE WHOLE POINT OF GIVIN' YOUR FRIENDS THE BIDNESS!!!*
> 
> ...



And to add to woodie's excellent post....why take anything on here to heart? If you take everything on here with a grain of salt...it can be a stressless place to have some fun. Enough stress is already generated in our normal everyday lives: family, jobs, coworkers, etc.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 8, 2008)

talon1189 said:


> Welp.....while we are all waiting for the next insult to come......We should at least enjoy Samantha here......


Haha the camo didn't work...I see it loud and clear....thanks talon .


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Ya dadblamed dingbat that sure as hell is a yes...now let's all play together or I swear I'll come down there and split your skull!!! :jester:
> 
> 
> .



LOL...Be sure to take something more than your Jred with yah to split his head...cuz that saw couldn't split your mammas drawers! Tom would just fire up one of his STIHLs and swat yah! :jester:


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Tom would just fire up one of his STIHLs and swat yah! :jester:



Hell Tom can't even get one a'his Stihls started...that SOB'd be wheezin' to hard to even swing it!


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 8, 2008)

I will say a fun fact about stihl is they make the best looking hats. The calendar is terrible this year, but normaly they make a great calendar also. Another fact is my brother in law has ran stihls all his life. But then again he's a DA


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 8, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> LOL...Be sure to take something more than your Jred with yah to split his head...cuz that saw couldn't split your mammas drawers! Tom would just fire up one of his STIHLs and swat yah! :jester:



I can just see a ms180 crashing over woodie's head. I wonder if he will say it's all plastic then.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 8, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Another fact is my brother in law has ran stihls all his life. But then again *he's a DA*



You or your bro in law?opcorn:


----------



## talon1189 (Jan 8, 2008)

But Jesabel will take her clothes off if you settle this silly crap and give me some rep points  ........


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

manual said:


> Lets see you made me a house?
> You say I am sucking honey off your azz?
> 
> I put good facts for your post.
> ...



Manaul I'm not mad at all, never was. I do admit when I compete, which I thought thats what we were doing, I play hardball even in good fun. 

As for the threads if you go back to post 100 of this thread you will see you brought Husky into this thread. I did not complain. I played along. Now as this thread progressed it got derailed over and over and thats fine and dandy, I can handle it. Last nite the tide turned and the Husky thread got a fun taste of derailment, all the sudden its not funny anymore, I don't understand why, it was in fun as payback, nothing more.

Today I didn't come near that thread because I thought the deal was to compete. When you or anyone else came overhere I ate it up, more posts more views for this thread. 

The honey off my azz set you into a blaze, it was meant to draw all you overhere and it worked like a charm. More posts and views for this thread.
You took it the wrong way 100% and got personal and I replied back in kind. Still drawing posts and views away from the other thread.

Are you seeing now I'm a competitor? You fell into something not intended to make you mad but tease back giving me more views and posts here.

So the question is do we play together or do we compete threads, someone tell me?? I need to know so I can know whether to keep luring you guys here or just have fun together, whats it gonna be???


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 8, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> You or your bro in law?opcorn:



Must be no school tommorrow. So I guess your mama's letting you stay up late.


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Manaul I'm not mad at all, never was. I do admit when I compete, which I thought thats what we were doing, I play hardball even in good fun.
> 
> As for the threads if you go back to post 100 of this thread you will see you brought Husky into this thread. I did not complain. I played along. Now as this thread progressed it got derailed over and over and thats fine and dandy, I can handle it. Last nite the tide turned and the Husky thread got a fun taste of derailment, all the sudden its not funny anymore, I don't understand why, it was in fun as payback, nothing more.
> 
> ...




To bad the dog has dropped you to the canvas more time then you will admit.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> To bad the dog has dropped you to the canvas more time then you will admit.




Thanks another post, another view, still following the honey are ya,


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 8, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> I can just see a ms180 crashing over woodie's head. I wonder if he will say it's all plastic then.



Probably wouldn't hurt that head of his anyways...just knock around a few pebbles inside. It occurs to me that I just heard three words in a single sentence from one of my STIHL Brethren; that up until this moment I never would have thought compatible...Woodie + Intellegent + Post. Well...it was one of his better ones...I better mark it down in my calendar...it'll be a long time before something like that happens again!


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Thanks another post, another view, still following the honey are ya,



I just enjoy laying the champ out you should know that by now


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 8, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Must be no school tommorrow. So I guess your mama's letting you stay up late.



Ha! I "wood" rather go to school in the morning than work. More women to look at......man I miss that.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> I just enjoy laying the champ out you should know that by now




Neither you or that little cartoon you got as a avatar could tie my shoes, might let ya shine them sometime though, hehe


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> I can just see a ms180 crashing over woodie's head. I wonder if he will say it's all plastic then.



Now see that's just ridiculousness there, 2K...I have NEVER said the 180 is all plastic.

The starter rope has got to be _some_ kind of cloth or nylon or something.

(On your saw it's probably macrame...)


.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 8, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Probably wouldn't hurt that head of his anyways...just knock around a few pebbles inside. It occurs to me that I just heard three words in a single sentence from one of my STIHL Brethren; that up until this moment I never would have thought compatible...Woodie + Intellegent + Post. Well...it was one of his better ones...I better mark it down in my calendar...it'll be a long time before something like that happens again!



Heck, you can leave off the "post" part. "woodie and intellegent" will never go together. 

I'm gonna put some BBs in a tin can to simulate woodie's head movin' around.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Now see that's just ridiculousness there, 2K...I have NEVER said the 180 is all plastic.
> 
> The starter rope has got to be _some_ kind of cloth or nylon or something.
> 
> (On your saw it's probably macramed...)



Oh Woodieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, are we still competing or are we all playing together now, please tell me, I hate to keep luring and getting all the posts and views,LOLOLOL


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Neither you or that little cartoon you got as a avatar could tie my shoes, might let ya shine them sometime though, hehe



Now tying your shoe's is not for me. You do seem to enjoy having guys bend over for you. Stihl camp class 202 How to get guys to bend at the right position to start there saw's.


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> ...So the question is do we play together or do we compete threads, someone tell me?? I need to know so I can know whether to keep luring you guys here or just have fun together, whats it gonna be???



Now Tom...lets be realistic...Husky compete with STIHL? Maybe you asked for and expected too much ole boy! But they're all nice fellers. Come tomorrow...we want the next chapter on ole Andreas, yah here?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Now see that's just ridiculousness there, 2K...I have NEVER said the 180 is all plastic.
> 
> The starter rope has got to be _some_ kind of cloth or nylon or something.
> 
> ...



Naw, a elastostart rope. There was a pic of a hucky awhile ago that had one, the only good part. I can't believe hucky hasn't copied that......


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Now tying your shoe's is not for me. You do seem to enjoy having guys bend over for you. Stihl camp class 202 How to get guys to bend at the right position to start there saw's.



Ha, shine these shoes and quit babbling, here use this wax too will ya,LOL


----------



## manual (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Manaul I'm not mad at all, never was. I do admit when I compete, which I thought thats what we were doing, I play hardball even in good fun.
> 
> As for the threads if you go back to post 100 of this thread you will see you brought Husky into this thread. I did not complain. I played along. Now as this thread progressed it got derailed over and over and thats fine and dandy, I can handle it. Last nite the tide turned and the Husky thread got a fun taste of derailment, all the sudden its not funny anymore, I don't understand why, it was in fun as payback, nothing more.
> 
> ...



No that did not set me blazing.
First both threads are yours
its win/win for ya (Duh,I know your traps)
Second, you get a 700 post and how many views? head start
guess thats what you need when you stand by Stihl products LOL

you lured me over here . Hmmmmm I thought I was your friend.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Heck, you can leave off the "post" part. "woodie and intellegent" will never go together.
> 
> I'm gonna put some BBs in a tin can to simulate woodie's head movin' around.



2K, I have erections that are smarter than you.


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 8, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Heck, you can leave off the "post" part. "woodie and intellegent" will never go together.
> 
> I'm gonna put some BBs in a tin can to simulate woodie's head movin' around.



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

Good Idea! Don't use more than 3-BB's in the can though...we've got to try and keep things as accurate as possible around here!


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Stihl camp class 202 How to get guys to bend at the right position to start there saw's.



Yeah...I've never understood that, either...they just have to remember the position they were in at the sales counter when they were overpayin' for the danm thing...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> 2K, I have erections that are smarter than you.



In your case that's quite a bit below the belt


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Heck, you can leave off the "post" part. "woodie and intellegent" will never go together.
> 
> I'm gonna put some BBs in a tin can to simulate woodie's head movin' around.



2K, we don't even need the BBs to simulate your head...


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

manual said:


> No that did not set me blazing.
> First both threads are yours
> its win/win for ya (Duh,I know your traps)
> Second, you get a 700 post and how many views? head start
> ...



Grrrrrrrrrrrr ball players shake hands after the game, grrrrrrrrrrr, not during, grrrrrrrrrr. I thought we were competing threads. In competition even in fun you play to win, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. 

Head start means nothing, this will go on for months, grrrrrrrrrrrr.

Now lets get this thing striaghten out, are we competing or are we playing together, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, someone tell me????????


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> 2K, I have erections that are smarter than you.



You gots little smarts right?


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> I your case that's quite a bit below the belt



Ya DANNNNMMMMM right! I only got so much blood supply to keep that thing from draggin' the ground! :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> 2K, I have erections that are smarter than you.



You might wanna change that to "orgasiom", hate to ruffle your lips.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Hmmmmmmm 818 posts and climbing*

Someone best speak up, dayumm yaw are handing over it on a silver plater, grrrrrrrrrrr, too easy, no fun, grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> 2K, we don't even need the BBs to simulate your head...



Ho ho hah hah ho hah...man you got him there Woodie! Like I said, I don't expect to be marking my calendar for a second time any time too soon! :jester:


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Yeah...I've never understood that, either...they just have to remember the position they were in at the sales counter when they were overpayin' for the danm thing...



That is class 101 Stihl heads learn to been over early in there education


----------



## manual (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr ball players shake hands after the game, grrrrrrrrrrr, not during, grrrrrrrrrr. I thought we were competing threads. In competition even in fun you play to win, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> Head start means nothing, this will go on for months, grrrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> Now lets get this thing striaghten out, are we competing or are we playing together, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, someone tell me????????



Now how can we have any compethion on this site.
even the polls are rigged.

next thing you know a guy will be coming over here and post smilies to get post counts.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Yeah...I've never understood that, either...they just have to remember the position they were in at the sales counter when they were overpayin' for the danm thing...



Not so at all although I would have charged you extra for the long screwdriver,haha


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Now lets get this thing striaghten out, are we competing or are we playing together, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, someone tell me????????



*HEY TOM? CAN YOU HEAR ME????? WE'RE PLAYING TOGETHER!!!*

.


Dang...must be the network...


.


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Someone best speak up, dayumm yaw are handing over it on a silver plater, grrrrrrrrrrr, too easy, no fun, grrrrrrrrrrrrr



No fun Im having loads. You might have fun playing with you stihl weeble wobble dollhouse town.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Someone best speak up, dayumm yaw are handing over it on a silver plater, grrrrrrrrrrr, too easy, no fun, grrrrrrrrrrrrr



That other thread will never catch up, LOL. Yall keep 'em straight for the night...........later.


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Someone best speak up, dayumm yaw are handing over it on a silver plater, grrrrrrrrrrr, too easy, no fun, grrrrrrrrrrrrr



I guess they like the Tepid Folgers just too much to stay away...you give a Husky man his own fire hydrant...and he's STIHL gonna come over to leak on yours...just the nature of the beast...don't ask me to explain it...I just know that it has nothing to do with marking their territory in this case. Must make them feel good to think that they are? :rockn:


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Not so at all although I would have charged you extra for the long screwdriver,haha



How much extry for the duct tape I need to keep the vacuum tube from rattling off the impeller housing?  


.


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 8, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> That other thread will never catch up, LOL. Yall keep 'em straight for the night...........later.



I can see it now. Your moms beating your butt for being on the comp so late. Saying you get in bed. But mom please 5 more mins. Mr THall is teaching bending over class 101


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 8, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> I guess they like the Tepid Folgers just too much to stay away...you give a Husky man his own fire hydrant...and he's STIHL gonna come over to leak on yours...just the nature of the beast...don't ask me to explain it...I just know that it has nothing to do with marking their territory in this case. Must make them feel good to think that they are? :rockn:



No thats called Domenic


----------



## Woodie (Jan 8, 2008)

All right boys...now that we got this thread back on a payin' basis...I gots to hit the hay. 

It's been fun bustin on yalls tonight, and if anyone took offense to anything I said tonight, well...well...well I'm okay with that. 

Give 'em hell, Booker! You too, Manual!!


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 8, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> No thats called Domenic



I have no idea what that means Booker? Fill me in ole chap. You referring to something that has to do with Domain? You aint got none here! But all are certainly welcome!


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 8, 2008)

Well...I have to cut out of here tonight...see you fellas tomorrow! Cheers!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

manual said:


> Now how can we have any compethion on this site.
> even the polls are rigged.
> 
> next thing you know a guy will be coming over here and post smilies to get post counts.



Hey Talon works for me man. To win ya gotta do whatcha gotta do. 

Secondly I don't consider the other my thread at all, haven't seen me in it today have ya, hell no, not giving yaw any posts, no way. Bash me all ya want overhere, I won't say a word, I'm not stepping foot in that place giving yaw posts,LOL

I see the idea has gone kapoot so I'm tossing it even though I thought it was a great idea myself. 

Thirdly I still think the honey dripping got the best of you,LOL Your posts went from fun to "I'm gonna kill that SOB", admit it dayumm it.
I responded in kind, had to, its a man thing ya know.

Just so you know I did not report Cahoons pic. I swear to that on a bible, I'd rather fight to the death than report, everyone knows that. Who did I don't know but will say he deserved it 100%.

Now its water over the damn, no need to keep hashing it over and over. Now I can go bash Woodie in the Husky thread like he deserves,LOL

Finally and foremost the Husky thread forfiets and thats that, (a rub in of course,hehe) we all play together now and thats that!!

No harm, no foul, by gones are by gones. Well cept for Woodie, I'm gonna beat that low life silly, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,LOL


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 8, 2008)

It means to be dominate


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> No fun Im having loads. You might have fun playing with you stihl weeble wobble dollhouse town.



Your having loads are ya, who's giving you loads now son, tell me his name and I'll call the police right now on him,


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 8, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> It means to be dominate




Oh yeah...what dictionary or thesaurus are you using...really? I do see where domineer is listed as a possible synonym. You're referring to that I'm sure. See yah!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

Woodie said:


> *HEY TOM? CAN YOU HEAR ME????? WE'RE PLAYING TOGETHER!!!*
> 
> .
> 
> ...



OKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK I HEARD YA, good grief, big mouth!!


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 8, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> I just enjoy laying the champ out you should know that by now



Let me know when it ever happens, I wouldn't miss it for the world. However, I'll probably be long gone well before it does.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 8, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Oh yeah...what dictionary or thesaurus are you using...really?


Duh....A husky one...they released one right after they invented the knitting needle and right before the sewing machine.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 8, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> It means to be dominate



Don't you mean dominant.

Listen if you are not literate go to the other thread so you can be understood.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Let me know when it ever happens, I wouldn't miss it for the world. However, I'll probably be long gone well before it does.



Got that right, that Booker couldn't carry my robe, he keeps on I'm gonna knock him back into 1945 when men were real men and sheep ran scared,


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Got that right, that Booker couldn't carry my robe, he keeps on I'm gonna knock him back into 1945 when men were real men and sheep ran scared,



Are you sending him back to his home town.


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 8, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Duh....A husky one...they released one right after they invented the knitting needle and right before the sewing machine.





Just Mow said:


> Don't you mean dominant.
> 
> Listen if you are not literate go to the other thread so you can be understood.



He's only a little off...the dictionary recognized it as an error...and suggested domineer. Come on...give ole Booker a break...he's got it hard enough having only the Husky Dictionary to use! That thing hasn't been updated since the 1700's.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 8, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Oh yeah...what dictionary or thesaurus are you using...really? I do see where domineer is listed as a possible synonym. You're referring to that I'm sure. See yah!



Don't blame him Jim, it's difficult to turn the pages with sticky fingers.


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Your having loads are ya, who's giving you loads now son, tell me his name and I'll call the police right now on him,



That was pretty good. Your learning young one


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> That was pretty good. Your learning young one



Young one, what, boy I knew Abe Lincoln personally,grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 8, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Got that right, that Booker couldn't carry my robe, he keeps on I'm gonna knock him back into 1945 when men were real men and sheep ran scared,



Won't happen your material is to old like that silver fox hair dye.


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 8, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Don't blame him Jim, it's difficult to turn the pages with sticky fingers.



Now where did you come from. Stihl camp is getting busy. BB You can stihl catch Mr Halls stihl 101 bending over class.


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 8, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Are you sending him back to his home town.



Back at my home town is timber Do you know what that is


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 8, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Now where did you come from. Stihl camp is getting busy. BB You can stihl catch Mr Halls stihl 101 bending over class.



You have some weird infatuation with bending over I see.


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 9, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> You have some weird infatuation with bending over I see.



Im just telling what can be learned at stihl camp mow. You have stihls you should be a expert.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 9, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Now where did you come from. Stihl camp is getting busy. BB You can stihl catch Mr Halls stihl 101 bending over class.



Don't quit your day job, if you have one. 
:deadhorse:


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 9, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Don't quit your day job, if you have one.
> :deadhorse:



He does, it's cutting public hair


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 9, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> He does, it's cutting public hair



I guess thats better then getting it inbetween my teeth like you do at stihl camp.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wait a minute Joe I found anutter comm pu tore site, burp. Really whats it about Tom, burp. Its a thing bout Stihl chainsaws Joe, burp. Really, well hell let me get a chair, now thats worth looking at, burp.


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 9, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Don't quit your day job, if you have one.
> :deadhorse:



Think up something better then that bb. Is the brain in slow motion tonight.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 9, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> I guess thats better then getting it inbetween my teeth like you do at stihl camp.



What did you get between your teeth. Are you sure you read the post correctly barber boy or were you too busy singing in your quartet.:taped:


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Wait a minute Joe I found anutter comm pu tore site, burp. Really whats it about Tom, burp. Its a thing bout Stihl chainsaws Joe, burp. Really, well hell let me get a chair, now thats worth looking at, burp.



you and joe sure burp alot. Kinda sounds like those Husky saws


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Wait a minute Joe I found anutter comm pu tore site, burp. Really whats it about Tom, burp. Its a thing bout Stihl chainsaws Joe, burp. Really, well hell let me get a chair, now thats worth looking at, burp.



Yes looking at a stihl thread is like looking at women at closing time.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 9, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Yes looking at a stihl thread is like looking at women at closing time.


If your looking at us that way I'm leavin.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 9, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Yes looking at a stihl thread is like looking at women at closing time.



Hmmmmmmmmmmm gotta keep a eye on you, been awhile huh, don't get any idea's man, here take this nudie book in the bathroom and calm ya self,


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 9, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> What did you get between your teeth. Are you sure you read the post correctly barber boy or were you too busy singing in your quartet.:taped:



Yes boy read the post and know what was implied. Now singing is something I am good at.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 9, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> I guess thats better then getting it inbetween my teeth like you do at stihl camp.



"Stihl Camp" was moderately funny the first time, I must admit. However, 58 times later, it's been long out of gas, sort of like you. Please go write something new, see you in a week or so. Perhaps if you plagiarize somebody you can get back a wee bit sooner.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 9, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Yes boy read the post and know what was implied. Now singing is something I am good at.



Those J'Red boy's said you sing real good.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 9, 2008)

In all honesty...I don't care what anyone says bookerdog seems like a good guy....he takes quite a few pokes and keeps on getting up and tossing his own jabs.


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmm gotta keep a eye on you, been awhile huh, don't get any idea's man, here take this nudie book in the bathroom and calm ya self,



No thanks I got the brother in laws 441 out in the garage. So I can just go in there if I want to look at a big arse.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 9, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> No thanks I got the brother in laws 441 out in the garage. So I can just go in there if I want to look at a big arse.


You must have married into wisdom anyhow


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 9, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> In all honesty...I don't care what anyone says bookerdog seems like a good guy....he takes quite a few pokes and keeps on getting up and tossing his own jabs.



We know. If we didn't like him we wouldn't pick right back. He11, I even repped the man.


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 9, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> "Stihl Camp" was moderately funny the first time, I must admit. However, 58 times later, it's been long out of gas, sort of like you. Please go write something new, see you in a week or so. Perhaps if you plagiarize somebody you can get back a wee bit sooner.



Sorry to break your bubble but stihl camp is all mine. If you would like to join in please do so, but don't take a hour later to try to think up something.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 9, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> No thanks I got the brother in laws 441 out in the garage. So I can just go in there if I want to look at a big arse.



It sure is a smooth arse though. Have you had a chance to run it. Try it out it is very nice.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 9, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> If your looking at us that way I'm leavin.



No sh..., that's scary. I think that's what they call a Freudian slip. Maybe he wears one?


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 9, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Sorry to break your bubble but stihl camp is all mine. If you would like to join in please do so, but don't take a hour later to try to think up something.



Got any SLURP-EES  
(Due to the fact that you have 711 posts as I am typing this)


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 9, 2008)

Heck I hope all you know its all in fun. If I step to hard. sorry bout that. If you don't like it just tell me and I will leave you be.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 9, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> No thanks I got the brother in laws 441 out in the garage. So I can just go in there if I want to look at a big arse.



You know they will put you away for life if they catch you poking the gas tank of that saw, don't do it,


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 9, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Heck I hope all you know its all in fun. If I step to hard. sorry bout that. If you don't like it just tell me and I will leave you be.



No way, the circus tickets cost ten bucks to see the clowns, hell your free, stick around, LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> You know they will put you away for life if they catch you poking the gas tank of that saw, don't do it,



Poke it, he11 he had it bent over when he attended Band camp


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 9, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> It sure is a smooth arse though. Have you had a chance to run it. Try it out it is very nice.



Yes I have about 30 hours on his 441. Its a nice saw.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 9, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Heck I hope all you know its all in fun. If I step to hard. sorry bout that. If you don't like it just tell me and I will leave you be.



Impressed with yourself much?


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> No way, the circus tickets cost ten bucks to see the clowns, hell your free, stick around, LOLOLOLOL



Atleast he has better material than Woodie :taped:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 9, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> No sh..., that's scary. I think that's what they call a Freudian slip. Maybe he wears one?




I gotcha back BIGBORE, if he moves for ya I'll cut him,


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 9, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Atleast he has better material than Woodie :taped:




He is pretty funny I must admit but I still don't trust him standing behind me,LOL


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 9, 2008)

Talon - could we get another picture please? Maybe like a samantha II?


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I gotcha back BIGBORE, if he moves for ya I'll cut him,



Tom, thanks I was getting worried.


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> You know they will put you away for life if they catch you poking the gas tank of that saw, don't do it,



I was worried about causing some firiction and that might of lead to combustion.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 9, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Yes I have about 30 hours on his 441. Its a nice saw.



Glad you like it. Now don't tell anyone over at the Husky camp. We don't need their help to grow larger.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 9, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Yes I have about 30 hours on his 441. Its a nice saw.



Whattttttttt you got 30 hours in on that saw, man you'll do prison time instead of the nut house,


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 9, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Talon - could we get another picture please? Maybe like a samantha II?



He could use some fresh material


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 9, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Tom, thanks I was getting worried.



I'll slice him like a pizza if he makes a move for either of us, hey where is he, oh schit, who turned out the lites, HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPP,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Whattttttttt you got 30 hours in on that saw, man you'll do prison time instead of the nut house,



Ive always been a big arse fan.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I'll slice him like a pizza if he makes a move for either of us, hey where is he, oh schit, who turned out the lites, HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPP,LOLOLOLOL



Tom, if you smell perfume your doomed, quick take your own life!


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 9, 2008)

Tom, any more of the book to post opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 9, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Ive always been a big arse fan.


If thats the case...I bet my buddy would trade you his wife on even up for one of your huskies.


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 9, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Tom, if you smell perfume your doomed, quick take your own life!



There your getting better bb.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 9, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> If thats the case...I bet my buddy would trade you his wife on even one of your huskies.



 Good one!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 9, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> If thats the case...I bet my buddy would trade you his wife on even up for one of your huskies.



Now you know why Im always going into the garage to look at the 441. My dang wife stays in shape and does that working out crap.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 9, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> There your getting better bb.



Thanks for your critique.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 9, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Tom, if you smell perfume your doomed, quick take your own life!



I got my gun out and if as much as a fly lands on me in this dark room with him in here I'm gonna start blasting,


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 9, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Now you know why Im always going into the garage to look at the 441. My dang wife stays in shape and does that working out crap.


If thats the case....can you have your wife takeover from here? j/k


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 9, 2008)

Well good night and remeber not to turn the lights out.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 9, 2008)

Take care bookerdog.


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 9, 2008)

That wife of mine is in my profile.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hasta!


----------



## talon1189 (Jan 9, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Talon - could we get another picture please? Maybe like a samantha II?


Da best dat I can do on short notice ......... .....




 All rep is appeciated:rockn:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 9, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Tom, any more of the book to post opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:




Not tonite Mow, had a huge misunderstanding earlier. I was in game mode and I thought others were too. My mistake I guess but I thought things were clear. Anyway some shots were fired back and forth and now we're putting all that aside. Everyone is sleeping it off tonite and tomorrow its back to work on the story. Speaking of sleeping nite fellers. BIGBORE keep a eye on Booker while I put my jamies on, if he move cut him,LOLOL Nite yaw.


----------



## Sprig (Jan 9, 2008)

WOOOO-WOOOOOOO!!!!

KERSMAAAASH!

Didn't take long for this train of thought to do a head-dive off da tressel!

YIKES! :bang: :bang: 
:taped: 







now onna fence opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 9, 2008)

Have a good night tom. Make sure to send out that 262 to me tommorrow if you get a chance.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 9, 2008)

So, why are Stihls orange and white? I mean, everyone knows that orange and white go together like Rosie O'Donnel and Rush Limbaugh. Do you suppose Stihl couldn't make up their mind if they wanted to be white or orange? Or did they get a good sale on mismixed paint at the local Sherwin Williams?


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 9, 2008)

spacemule said:


> So, why are Stihls orange and white? I mean, everyone knows that orange and white go together like Rosie O'Donnel and Rush Limbaugh. Do you suppose Stihl couldn't make up their mind if they wanted to be white or orange? Or did they get a good sale on mismixed paint at the local Sherwin Williams?


Aren't orange and white also the colors of your employer? Do you ask them the same silly questions?


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Not tonite Mow, had a huge misunderstanding earlier. I was in game mode and I thought others were too. My mistake I guess but I thought things were clear. Anyway some shots were fired back and forth and now we're putting all that aside. Everyone is sleeping it off tonite and tomorrow its back to work on the story. Speaking of sleeping nite fellers. BIGBORE keep a eye on Booker while I put my jamies on, if he move cut him,LOLOL Nite yaw.



He's in my cross hairs, so are you, just in case!


----------



## spacemule (Jan 9, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Aren't orange and white also the colors of your employer? Do you ask them the same silly questions?



Nope, just orange. Have I already asked this before? I don't recall. I guess you couldn't give an answer then either, eh?


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 9, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Nope, just orange. Have I already asked this before? I don't recall. I guess you couldn't give an answer then either, eh?



And now back to the peanut gallery.




Night all, I'll let Space carry on


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 9, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Nope, just orange. Have I already asked this before? I don't recall. I guess you couldn't give an answer then either, eh?



Sure look orange and white to me....maybe you need a refresher course. Click Here


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 9, 2008)

It's those late nights crammin at the bar that have him confused


----------



## spacemule (Jan 9, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Sure look orange and white to me....maybe you need a refresher course. Click Here



You must be color blind! :jester:


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 9, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> It's those late nights crammin at the bar that have him confused



I'm glad, for a moment I thought it was me!


----------



## spacemule (Jan 9, 2008)

Since you're so interested in the big orange box, I'll let you know what our latest little pep campaign is. "Orange juiced." Yup, not white juiced.  :rockn:


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 9, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Since you're so interested in the big orange box, I'll let you know what our latest little pep campaign is. "Orange juiced." Yup, not white juiced.  :rockn:



oh what a dream it must be to live on the sideways 40


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 9, 2008)

Does home depot sell sherwin williams?


----------



## spacemule (Jan 9, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Does home depot sell sherwin williams?


Heck no. We don't carry that crap! We sell Behr and Glidden.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok...maybe see if you can grab a crusty can of orange out of the discount cart and cover up the white on the sign.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 9, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Ok...maybe see if you can grab a crusty can of orange out of the discount cart and cover up the white on the sign.



The letters aren't white--they're just not painted orange!


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 9, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> That wife of mine is in my profile.



You marry a young one opcorn:


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 9, 2008)

spacemule said:


> The letters aren't white--they're just not painted orange!



that explains it


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 9, 2008)

LOL - ok i'll buy that.

BTW: On a more serious note my buddy was telling me that one saturday every month home depot sponsors a workshop for kids to make some sort of project (all materials, and instructional help donated by hd). Is this a regional thing or is it a nation wide thing? The only reason why i ask is I think its a great idea. My buddy's son's boyscout group went to home depot in minneapolis last weekend and they all did a project.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 9, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> LOL - ok i'll buy that.
> 
> BTW: On a more serious note my buddy was telling me that one saturday every month home depot sponsors a workshop for kids to make some sort of project (all materials, and instructional help donated by hd). Is this a regional thing or is it a nation wide thing? The only reason why i ask is I think its a great idea. My buddy's son's boyscout group went to home depot in minneapolis last weekend and they all did a project.



Think it's Nationwide


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 9, 2008)

Night all


----------



## spacemule (Jan 9, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> LOL - ok i'll buy that.
> 
> BTW: On a more serious note my buddy was telling me that one saturday every month home depot sponsors a workshop for kids to make some sort of project (all materials, and instructional help donated by hd). Is this a regional thing or is it a nation wide thing? The only reason why i ask is I think its a great idea. My buddy's son's boyscout group went to home depot in minneapolis last weekend and they all did a project.


Yes, they do that at all home depots. I think there should be something on the website about it. It's called "kid's clinic" and they usually have one of the young women cashiers run it. They build different things, but the one I've seen is a wooden airplane that they put together. They give them miniature orange aprons to wear.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 9, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Yes, they do that at all home depots. I think there should be something on the website about it. It's called "kid's clinic" and they usually have one of the young women cashiers run it. They build different things, but the one I've seen is a wooden airplane that they put together. They give them miniature orange aprons to wear.


Ok yeah he said his son made some sorta bi-plane. Do you know if they have a picture of the cashier running the show ahead of time so we know if its worthwhile to bring our kids to the clinic?


----------



## spacemule (Jan 9, 2008)

Ha ha. :smoking:


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 9, 2008)

Speaking of wierd home improvement stories...did you hear about that one kid working in lowes (I think he was in his late 20's) that was looking for his maternal mother and found out she was working as a cashier in the same store he worked at.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 9, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Speaking of wierd home improvement stories...did you hear about that one kid working in lowes (I think he was in his late 20's) that was looking for his maternal mother and found out she was working as a cashier in the same store he worked at.



Wow, that would be depressing as hell.  Most people want to think of retail as a "temporary" job. To find out your parent works at the very same place you do would not be good.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 9, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Wow, that would be depressing as hell.  Most people want to think of retail as a "temporary" job. To find out your parent works at the very same place you do would not be good.


If you haven't spotted it yet. Click here


----------



## spacemule (Jan 9, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> If you haven't spotted it yet. Click here



I just had a horrible thought. You don't want to know what a few coworkers have done in the family restroom or the utility room. Well, you can figure out the rest. 

Things that make you go eeeeeuuuuuuwuwwwwwwwhhhhh!! :jester:


----------



## joatmon (Jan 9, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Wow, that would be depressing as hell.  Most people want to think of retail as a "temporary" job. To find out your parent works at the very same place you do would not be good.



Space,

Wow. You're off base there pardner. They seem happy. I guess their 'worth' didn't quite meet your expectation. Wonder if you'll ever get a chance to do adoption work?

Cheerio,

Joat


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jan 9, 2008)

Enough of this :sword: and :deadhorse: 

Back to the story. Please. opcorn:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 9, 2008)

Just bringing her back to the top boys, gotcha


----------



## joatmon (Jan 9, 2008)

spacemule said:


> I just had a horrible thought. You don't want to know what a few coworkers have done in the family restroom or the utility room. Well, you can figure out the rest.
> 
> Things that make you go eeeeeuuuuuuwuwwwwwwwhhhhh!! :jester:



Sounds like someone just stepped into the 'confessional'. Pardon me while I tend to this matter.

Now, Father joat steps into the other end of the 'confessional'. Tell me my son, what is troubling you? Have you sinned in the eyes of G0D?

Uh, yeah, I've done some terrible things down at the store.

Well, please confess to Father joat and you will be forgiven. Your orange cast will be made whiter than snow.

Well, Father joat, I was in the family bathroom by myself, and I uhhhh ..... well, I ....... got in a family way shall we say. I'm so sorry ....... I have this thing about, uh . you know .... uh .....

Well, son, all is forgiven. For penance, you must purchase an old WildThing that sat with gas for at least three years and restore it to running order, and then go cut wood for the poor for eight hours. And, you must fast, drinking tepid Folgers for three days as your only sustainance. 

Go in peace my brother and sin no more,

Father joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 9, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Sounds like someone just stepped into the 'confessional'. Pardon me while I tend to this matter.
> 
> Now, Father joat steps into the other end of the 'confessional'. Tell me my son, what is troubling you? Have you sinned in the eyes of G0D?
> 
> ...


----------



## Woodie (Jan 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


>



I'm with ya there...I'm Catholic and that's heck of a good impersonation!!!

 to Fr. Joat!


----------



## joatmon (Jan 9, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I'm with ya there...I'm Catholic and that's heck of a good impersonation!!!
> 
> to Fr. Joat!



Woodster,

I'm sorry. I don't have enough time to take your confession.

That's why we have enternity,

Father joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 9, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Woodster,
> 
> I'm sorry. I don't have enough time to take your confession.
> 
> ...



Father Joat I must confess I did indeed rob that piggly wiggly store over on 43rd street. If I give you the $32.00 I stole will you wash my sins away?


----------



## Woodie (Jan 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Father Joat I must confess I did indeed rob that piggly wiggly store over on 43rd street. If I give you the $32.00 I stole will you wash my sins away?



I bet if you promise to throw in the maxi-pads you stole as well, he might be willing to cut you some sort of deal.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 9, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I bet if you promise to throw in the maxi-pads you stole as well, he might be willing to cut you some sort of deal.



Well you told me to pick ya some on discount, dayumm I'm telling Father Joat on your sorry hide. I'll bet he'll burn you at the stake!!


----------



## joatmon (Jan 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Father Joat I must confess I did indeed rob that piggly wiggly store over on 43rd street. If I give you the $32.00 I stole will you wash my sins away?



Tommie, step into the confessional. Oh, and leave that MS880 outside the confessional for Father joat. Feel better now, don't ya? For the 'wash away', you must go help Woodie with his FS80 for two days.

Go, sin no more, and leave them shoes on your feet,

Father joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 9, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie, step into the confessional. Oh, and leave that MS880 outside the confessional for Father joat. Feel better now, don't ya? For the 'wash away', you must go help Woodie with his FS80 for two days.
> 
> Go, sin no more, and leave them shoes on your feet,
> 
> Father joat



Uh Father Joat I left the 880 outside the door but I think Woodie took off with it. If you will wash my sins away just once more I'll go beat him to death and toss his body in the pig pin and bring you back that saw, whatcha say?


----------



## joatmon (Jan 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Uh Father Joat I left the 880 outside the door but I think Woodie took off with it. If you will wash my sins away just one more I'll go beat him to death and toss his body in the pig pin and bring you back that saw, whatcha say?



Tommie,

Father joat can not condone any such violence. We must reason with Woodie ......... well, we must hit him over the head and not hurt him ....... yep, you've good a good plan.

Go and get my MS880,

Father joat


----------



## Woodie (Jan 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Uh Father Joat I left the 880 outside the door but I think Woodie took off with it. If you will wash my sins away just one more I'll go beat him to death and toss his body in the pig pin and bring you back that saw, whatcha say?



   

   Tommy


.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 9, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Father joat can not condone any such violence. We must reason with Woodie ......... well, we must hit him over the head and not hurt him ....... yep, you've good a good plan.
> 
> ...



Thankya Father, I'm glad you've given me permission to reason with Woodie my way. Might want to notify his family,LOLOLOL


----------



## joatmon (Jan 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Thankya Father, I'm glad you've given me permission to reason with Woodie my way. Might want to notify his family,LOLOLOL



Tommie,

Notification done. I'll bet you can hear the hallelujahs all the way to Virginny. Oh, don't forget my extra chain and case of Ultra.

RIP Woodie,

father joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 9, 2008)

Welp Father Joat I caught him and well it gotta little ruff. I hope Woodie is happy now, two gals found his body,


----------



## joatmon (Jan 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Welp Father Joat I caught him and well it gotta little ruff. I hope Woodie is happy now, two gals found his body,



Tommie,

Uh ..... I don't want to cause you any trouble with that MS880 ...... so I've been thinking of ...... uh .... other needs the father has and ....... uh ........ you don't still have them girls now do ya?

'bout my turn to sin,

father joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 9, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Uh ..... I don't want to cause you any trouble with that MS880 ...... so I've been thinking of ...... uh .... other needs the father has and ....... uh ........ you don't still have them girls now do ya?
> 
> ...




I gotem tied up out there in the shed, come on by preacher, I'm sure we can cut a deal now that Woodie is uhhhhhhhhhh, shall we say no longer a bonehead but bones,LOLOL


----------



## joatmon (Jan 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I gotem tied up out there in the shed, come on by preacher, I'm sure we can cut a deal now that Woodie is uhhhhhhhhhh, shall we say no longer a bonehead but bones,LOLOL



Tommie,

Why, thank ya for the offer. Shucks, keeping 9 outta 10, is what, 90%? 90% is passin' wouldn't ya say? Just don't force em to drink all that tepid Folgers. Don't want em all bloated and cranky now.

Removin' the collar and back to,

joaT


----------



## Woodie (Jan 9, 2008)

You two varmints couldn't lay a glove on me in ya wildest dreams, so jes keeps 'em to yaselves.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 9, 2008)

Woodie said:


> You two varmints couldn't lay a glove on me in ya wildest dreams, so jes keeps 'em to yaselves.



Dayummm it still talks,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey Woodie if not for keeping my skin I would trade places with ya in a heartbeat!!


----------



## joatmon (Jan 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Dayummm it still talks,LOL



Tommie,

Send ole Woodie your DemiDoll™ as a consolation prize.

joaT


----------



## Woodie (Jan 9, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Send ole Woodie your DemiDoll™ as a consolation prize.
> 
> joaT



Hell...even the real thing is bagged-out, dried-up slunk meat...what's the use of a doll?


----------



## joatmon (Jan 9, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Hell...even the real thing is bagged-out, dried-up slunk meat...what's the use of a doll?



Woodie,

Well, the doll can't talk so it won't complain about your LACK of social diseases, most of which Tom gave her.

joaT


----------



## Woodie (Jan 9, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Woodie,
> 
> Well, the doll can't talk so it won't complain about your LACK of social diseases, most of which Tom gave her.
> 
> joaT



That's interesting...


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 9, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Send ole Woodie your DemiDoll™ as a consolation prize.
> 
> joaT



No way, thats my prize trophy man, shhh, I keep it in my pocket in case I get caught robbing another piggly wiggly,LOL


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 9, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> Enough of this :sword: and :deadhorse:
> 
> Back to the story. Please. opcorn:



Yep!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Question??????*

Is this just the dump all thread now,,,,, No more Amazing story??????? I mean I understand we need one,,,,,,,, and I thought that the beg for Rep thread was for that,,, Are we Stihl telling the story here or what????????


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 9, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Is this just the dump all thread now,,,,, No more Amazing story??????? I mean I understand we need one,,,,,,,, and I thought that the beg for Rep thread was for that,,, Are we Stihl telling the story here or what????????


Eventhough I'm responsible for a portion of the garbage in this thread...I'm kinda wondering the same thing.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> In the autumn of 1930 things take a turn for the worse. The very strong demand up to that point has tapered off. The world economic crisis has now had a impact on the young Mr.Stihl. He sets off to look for new markets to try and keep his employees, of which there are now 51. He travels to Russia in 1931. He returns several weeks later. He has almost no baggage. He tells his wife of the unbelievable poverty he had wittnessed. He had given away all his clothes and items that he did not absolutely need.
> 
> He also brought home orders. The company is to build 300 gasoline powered chainsaws. Employment is now secured for most of his workforce. Deliveries bring on problems. Wood chips quickly clog up the double-T bars used at the time. The Russian customers demand new bars.
> 
> ...




Stihl starts production of a smaller two man saw in 1932. Its name, the BK=
Benzin-Klien(small gasoline saw). It weighs 26.5kg with 4HP. It is the first saw with a flywheel magneto ignition system. 1933, one year later the Liliput is launched, the first one man chainsaw powered by a electric motor. It is rated at 1.5HP and weighs 25kg. The production of ball bearing
outter races and spin dryers is started. Number of employees grows to more than 60 now. More than 30 saws and 150 washing machines are turned out every month.

The saw development bears fruit. The BD gasoline powered saw is launched in 1933. Its cutting attachment can be swiveled. This means that it can perform vertical or horizontal and cuts up to 150cm. With its long bar the saw weighs 52kg. Another new feature is the Amal float type carburetor. Such carburetors are made by Fischer AG in Frankfurt under license from Amal, a British company. 

Apart from new features , a change is necessary on the BK. The cylinder is turned around. This change moves the position of the exhaust, which had previously been facing into the wood, causing small fires now and then. This change stops the fires.

The product line is enlarged once again. Sharpeners for chain are made in responce to customers requests. Stihl now steps up his advertising for his saws. A brouchure with the title " Customers have their say" is printed. It contains what is called today testimonial advertising. Letters or testimonials and recommendations from customers who express their satisfaction with Stihl saw.

1935 things are looking up. Stihl develops an automatic chain lubrication system the he patents. Stihl also presents the first one man electric saw for bucking logs. They are mae in such a way that they can cut without being pinched in the kerf. They turn out to be a great sales success, both home and abroad. He launches a entirely new product, the wane planing machine. It enables non-debarked edge of lumber to be smoothed. Manufacture of these prove unporfitable and is stopped years later.

In April 1935, two dozen men from Maschinenfabrik, Andreas Stihl who like singing found the factory choir. From now on about 25 of the now 100 strong workforce regularly come together to sing after work. The choirs conductor is Karl Straub. It is dissovled when war breaks out , as too many of the singers are called up. Some 20 years later, in 1957, some like minded people come together to form the factory choir that still exists to this very day.

The electric saws are well accepted by the customers, however it is impossible to use them in the woods. Since forest services hesitates to buy gasoline saws, Stihl tries to improve them even farther. In 1936 he comes up with a small gasoline saw with 5.5HP and weighing 37kg as well as two gas powered bow saws. A fire damp proof one man chainsaw is offered for use in mining. The production of the washing machine declines slowly, but this is offest by the saw production.

A major step forward is the patent Andreas Stihl recieves for the centrifugal clutch he developed. This clutch ensures that the saw chain remains stationary as long as the engine is idling. It also prevents the engine from stalling when the chain gets pinched in the cut and stops completely, this clutch relieves the load on the engine.

The very first Stihl logo is changed, the tree stump bearing the Stihl name up to this point is replaced. Its now a wood disk with a sawblade. Stihl sets out and develops further markets. The first foreign agency is founded in Vienna in 1936. Rudolf and Angela Lehmann run the Stihl agency. They work for Stihl for 30 years.

Stilh's main concern on the domestic market is how to make prospective customers familiar with chainsaws. Chainsaw training courses are organized from 1937 onwards. They begin in the spring in the Mark Brandenburg. During two week courses , the advantages of the chainsaw are shown to district forestors and loggers on the tree itself. Further courses follow in all parts of the country where there are logger training camps. Andreas Stihl impresses the forest workers with a new two cylinder gas saw. It weighs 58kg but has a output of 10HP. It rated for cutting lenghts from 1 to 2 meters. The model is only produced for a short period. 

The training courses quickly produces results. More and more orders are now booked for gas powered saws. The success achieved in this way improves the company's financial position. All bank loans from the crisis years are paid back by 1937.

It is now possible to invest considerable sums, in the purchase of the company's first blanking press. It has a closing pressure of 40 tons. Up to that time, pressing and hardening chain teeth had been farmed out to other firms. Now it was done in house. The main bennefit is quality assurance. Its also time saving since there was no longer a need transport material to the suppliers.

Saw production rises even higher. Around 55 units a day are now being made, 20 % more than two years earlier, 1935. Saw chain rises at even a faster rate. Capacities are getting tight. Andreas Stihl now decides to give up making washing machines and spin dryers.

The company now employs 161 people. Some of them have been with the company for over 10 years. Andreas Stihl ensures they recieve a substantial sum of money on their anniversary, reports Alvin Fauser.

Andreas Stihl sets off to explore the North American market. He tours Canada and the US from October 1937 to April 1938. He wants to open up another market for his saws in North America, where at the time is no really portable saw.

Stihl takes several saws with him on his trip. The saw presentations begin in the East. They then continue in stages across to the West. When Stihl arrives on the West Coast to present his saws with pictures and drawings, one prospective customer wants to buy one on the spot. Stihl has none left to sell but he does not want to disappoint this new buyer. Stihl travels back to the East Coast, talks to a woodcutter who had recently bought a saw from him. Stihl persuades the man to give it back. Stihl then travels all the way back to the West Coast with the saw to sell to the buyer.

{more to come}


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Stihl takes several saws with him on his trip. The saw presentations begin in the East. They then continue in stages across to the West. When Stihl arrives on the West Coast to present his saws with pictures and drawings, one prospective customer wants to buy one on the spot. Stihl has none left to sell but he does not want to disappoint this new buyer. Stihl travels back to the East Coast, talks to a woodcutter who had recently bought a saw from him. Stihl persuades the man to give it back. Stihl then travels all the way back to the West Coast with the saw to sell to the buyer.
> 
> {more to come}




Now, that there, is one heck of a salesman! No wonder Stihl is #1:rockn:


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 10, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Now, that there, is one heck of a salesman! No wonder Stihl is #1:rockn:



If you're going to expand your market you've got to have exposure to it...just how many saws did that one saw end up selling?????? Look around today.


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 10, 2008)

Tom, clarify something...STIHL started producing his chains in house in 1937 - or - that's just when he paid off the bank note...and he actually started producing chains at a later date?


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 10, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I thought about that but a piece at a time gives eveyone a chance to chime in. Jim you are now part of the biggest thread AS has ever seen, trust me! Your gonna enjoy how Stihl not only makes a saw but how he goes about traveling the world to sell it, man was a salesman like no other, well maybe cept me that is,LOL



It definitely sounds like he understood the power of hands-on exposure from the onset...not such a foolish move at all to head back to the east coast to retrieve that one saw...


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice Tommy, thanks.

But: what real men  they were in those days. A 25 KG saw ! Damn that's some weight.  Almost as much as some machos here brag  they handle every day.

Now, the truth Tommy: if Stihl has an offical choir, what is the Stihl anthem ?:greenchainsaw: 

Work time............see you tonight.


----------



## joatmon (Jan 10, 2008)

logbutcher said:


> Now, the truth Tommy: if Stihl has an offical choir, what is the Stihl anthem ?:greenchainsaw:



LB,

Easy question. "Chain of fools"

joaT


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 10, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Now, that there, is one heck of a salesman! No wonder Stihl is #1:rockn:



No kidding, high tailing a 6000 mile trip to get a saw from one end of the country to the other to me is amazing. Don't know of anyone that would do that.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 10, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Tom, clarify something...STIHL started producing his chains in house in 1937 - or - that's just when he paid off the bank note...and he actually started producing chains at a later date?



From what I can gather he was farming the chain process but his intent seemed to be to get everything made in house as he could afford the equipment to make the product.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 10, 2008)

logbutcher said:


> Nice Tommy, thanks.
> 
> But: what real men  they were in those days. A 25 KG saw ! Damn that's some weight.  Almost as much as some machos here brag  they handle every day.
> 
> ...



LOL, I got no idea. Only know they still have the choir today. Yup those saws were heavy, wow. I think pulling a cross cut saw all day though made those new saws appealing regardless of their weight.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 10, 2008)

joatmon said:


> LB,
> 
> Easy question. "Chain of fools"
> 
> joaT



LOL, no matter what they sing I wouldn't be able to understand a word of it,LOL

(I can barely understand Belgian,LOLOL, just teasing)


----------



## belgian (Jan 10, 2008)

logbutcher said:


> Now, the truth Tommy: if Stihl has an offical choir, what is the Stihl anthem ?:greenchainsaw:
> 
> .



"Super Salesmen" from Kevin Ayers (How do I know this song, hehe :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: )


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 10, 2008)

belgian said:


> "Super Salesmen" from Kevin Ayers (How do I know this song, hehe :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: )



Now thats what I call one salesman tooting his own horn,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## belgian (Jan 10, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Now thats what I call one salesman tooting his own horn,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:




Look at the lyrics, LOLOL. It suits you perfect !!!

_Swell, they call me the super salesman
'cause selling is all I do.
I've got an endless stash
Of expensive trash
I want to sell to you--
'cause I'm a super salesman
Super super salesman;
I'm a super salesman,
That's what I am!

You can tell I'm a genuine person
From my haircut to my shoes.
Don't worry about your money, it's guaranteed..
Guaranteed to lose!
I'm a super salesman, etc.

But you'll be doing yourself a favour
And you know that I'm sincere;
I've got a beautiful rap, to sell this crap
It's music to the ears.
Now listen to me:

Sell, sell.

I've got things to save you money
I've got things to save you time;
So you can use the time
To earn the cash
To buy this trash of mine
I'm a super salesman, etc.

Yes I'm the universal salesman
You can find me anywhere;
Take a good look inside of yourself
You'll find a salesman there.
And you're the super salesman,
Super super salesman;
You're the super salesman,
That's what you are.

Sell yourself, it's later than you think;
Sell yourself, it's later than you think;
Super salesman,
Super super salesman, etc.
SUper salesman_


----------



## Woodie (Jan 10, 2008)

logbutcher said:


> Now, the truth Tommy: if Stihl has an offical choir, what is the Stihl anthem ?:greenchainsaw:





joatmon said:


> Easy question. "Chain of fools"



And to get that authentic Stihl vibrating sound, ya gotta sing it into a running fan.


.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 10, 2008)

LOL, neat tune. One thing is for certain and ole Stihl knew it well, no matter what you build you have to be able to sell it in order to keep building. What gets me about this Stihl charactor is his drive. Does he ever sleep, sure didn't seem like it.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 10, 2008)

Woodie said:


> And to get that authentic Stihl vibrating sound, ya gotta sing it into a running fan.
> 
> 
> .



And the company choir over at J-red sings "We'll Sew Your Shirt",:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joatmon (Jan 10, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> And the company choir over at J-red sings "We'll Sew Your Shirt",:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Tommie, 

As I'm sure you know, Ferlin Husky recorded such favorites as "Gone", Wings of a Dove", "A Dear John Letter", "Baby Baby", "Undesired", "Second Hand Rose", "Peter Weather Pild", "Never Had, Never Will", "Foolish Heart", "I Walk Alone", "It Keeps Right On A Hurtin'", "I Mustn't Pass This Way Again", "I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry", "Hang Your Head In Shame", "The Boulevard of Broken Dreams", Statue of a Fool", "Sweet Misery", "Lonesome Valley", "Crying Time", "Detroit City", "Face of a Clown", "Black Sheep", "I Fall to Pieces" and "Little Tom".

All appropriate,

joaT


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 10, 2008)

joatmon said:


> LB,
> 
> Easy question. "Chain of fools"
> 
> joaT



Wow...*STIHL* sings the Husky Anthem too? Those *STIHL* boys really are good sports you know!


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 10, 2008)

belgian said:


> Look at the lyrics, LOLOL. It suits you perfect !!!
> 
> _Swell, they call me the super salesman
> 'cause selling is all I do.
> ...



Uhh...Belgian...perhaps you better just let the product speak for itself? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 10, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> As I'm sure you know, Ferlin Husky recorded such favorites as "Gone", Wings of a Dove", "A Dear John letter", "Baby Baby", "Undesired", "Second Hand Rose", and "Little Tom".
> 
> ...



Wow, you remember Ferlin Husky, cool beans. I always liked him. Is he still living?, he's gotta be way up in age by now. Porter just passed away recently. Haven't heard a thing about Ferlin in years. How old are you Joat??


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm guessing he is about 59.


----------



## joatmon (Jan 10, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Wow, you remember Ferlin Husky, cool beans. I always liked him. Is he still living?, he's gotta be way up in age by now. Porter just passed away recently. Haven't heard a thing about Ferlin in years. How old are you Joat??



Tommie,

Yep, I remember Ferlin and he's still living. See updates to the song list. His song, "Little Tom" cracks me up. Did Demi spill the beans? So sorry.

I'm older than THE CHAMP, 59, but my youngest is in first grade.

I remain,

joaT


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 10, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Yep, I remember Ferlin and he's still living. See updates to the song list. His song, "Little Tom" cracks me up. Did Demi spill the beans? So sorry.
> 
> ...



Looking up Ferlin and Little Tom now,LOL What was that song where he threw his wife over the cliff, that was goodie..


----------



## joatmon (Jan 10, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Looking up Ferlin and Little Tom now,LOL What was that song where he threw his wife over the cliff, that was goodie..



Tommie,

This the song you're thinking of, "You Pushed Me Too Far"?

I stood by while you flirted with my friends,
I held my tongue while you kicked me on my shins,

But this morning I found a strange necktie on the floor board of our car,
Someday you'll push me a little bit too far,

I'll forgive you this time but don't ever let it happen again,
Some day you're gonna push me just a little bit too far ah of course you did not,

Well you thought I'd be working all night long,
You had the nerve to bring your boyfriend in our home,

And now that I have found out what kind of wife you are,
Some day you'll push me a little bit too far,

Do what oh you want us to go up to our favorite spot on the mountain and make up,
Make up after what you've done to me,

Well honey I'm just like putty in your hands,
Okay come on let's broke the mountain yeah up the mountain,

Drive all way to top honey here we are
It's like old times just bein' here with you,
Honey come a little closer over here that's it now you can get a better view,

yeah,

You say you'll never cheat again ah ah you don't know how right you are,
Cause now I've pushed you a little bit too far.


Reminds ya of ole Demi, doesn't it?

Sorry ole pal,

joaT


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 10, 2008)

From blanking presses to Ferlin Husky...you gotta love this thread! Ohh...and on occasion we talk about STIHL.


----------



## Sprig (Jan 10, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> LOL, I got no idea. Only know they still have the choir today. Yup those saws were heavy, wow. I think pulling a cross cut saw all day though made those new saws appealing regardless of their weight.


"Shake Rattle & Roll"??:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

I can see it all now, 50 burly chainsaw techs lined up singin' "We Are the Champions"




 on a very soggy morning

Serge


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 10, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> This the song you're thinking of, "You Pushed Me Too Far"?
> 
> ...



LOLOLOL, thats the one. Great song. Demi would never do such a thing, well not just once,LOL 

There were alot of old timers in Ferlins day, Hank Snow was another that had some good tunes,Porter,Red Sovine too. I think those three are all upstairs singing now. Dayumm Joat you made my day, I remember listening to all those old country singers when I was a kid. Good job!!!!!!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 10, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> From blanking presses to Ferlin Husky...you gotta love this thread! Ohh...and on occasion we talk about STIHL.



Stihl hours are 5.30pm to 7pm,LOL


----------



## Woodie (Jan 10, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Stihl hours are 5.30pm to 7pm,LOL



Tommy gets one and a half hours of reading tutoring per day, so you guys get the story during his lessons.

Hey Tommy...you gonna get your learn on tonight? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 10, 2008)

*Woodie dont make Tom come over there and adjust the carb on your SH85....*..



.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 10, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Tommy gets one and a half hours of reading tutoring per day, so you guys get the story during his lessons.
> 
> Hey Tommy...you gonna get your learn on tonight? :hmm3grin2orange:



Yup sure am. Ya see I get home round 5.30 and type the Stihl story till 6.30. Then I post it and then I get to deal with the likes of you now,hehe. You been gaining any weight lately, the girls tell me your all bones,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Wowzer Joat!!!!!!!*



joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Yep, I remember Ferlin and he's still living. See updates to the song list. His song, "Little Tom" cracks me up. Did Demi spill the beans? So sorry.
> 
> ...



You da man Joat!!!!!!! 59!!!!!! with a first grader :Eye: :Eye:  My hat's of to you and especially the Mrs. Joat!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 10, 2008)

joatmon said:


> RR,
> 
> Well, we're gonna have everything in this thread, including a very personal story.
> 
> ...



Poet Extraordinaire! Sounds like you even got a little :love1: at the end. Very nice Joat!


----------



## Woodie (Jan 10, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *Woodie dont make Tom come over there and adjust the carb on your SH85....*..



Are you talking about my SH!T85?? Hell I'd LOVE to have him adjust it...if he could get the thing to run worth a dang!!!


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 10, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Are you talking about my SH!T85?? Hell I'd LOVE to have him adjust it...if he could get the thing to run worth a dang!!!





:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:   I'll give you $ 50.00 USD for it.....shipped




.


----------



## belgian (Jan 10, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Are you talking about my SH!T85??



Hey Woody, is that a new model you have ? :hmm3grin2orange: I got myself the one and only SH85 ! 
works great, no need for a long screwdriver yet, hint, hint.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 10, 2008)

LOL, cute. Better cut that pic off at the waist,hint hint hint.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 10, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> LOL, cute. Better cut that pic off at the waist,hint hint hint.



I agree...the best part of that picture is where I'm flipping him off with my right hand...


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 10, 2008)

Woodie here is a hint.........Longer screw driver..................Oh shoot now I wont be able to get it for 50.00 shipped....Darn.....



.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 10, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Woodie here is a hint.........Longer screw driver..................Oh shoot now I wont be able to get it for 50.00 shipped....Darn.....
> 
> 
> 
> .



LOL, even with a picture he stihl _wood_ not figure it out.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Woodie (Jan 10, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Woodie here is a hint.........Longer screw driver..................Oh shoot now I wont be able to get it for 50.00 shipped....Darn.....



Is that the same screwdriver I can use to replace the carburetor that no one seems able to adjust to get the engine to accelerate and idle properly? 

And would that same screwdriver be helpful in re-sizing the vacuum tube so that it doesn't shake its way loose from the impeller housing?

If so, I will take one of those magic screwdrivers!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 10, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Stihl starts production of a smaller two man saw in 1932. Its name, the BK=
> Benzin-Klien(small gasoline saw). It weighs 26.5kg with 4HP. It is the first saw with a flywheel magneto ignition system. 1933, one year later the Liliput is launched, the first one man chainsaw powered by a electric motor. It is rated at 1.5HP and weighs 25kg. The production of ball bearing
> outter races and spin dryers is started. Number of employees grows to more than 60 now. More than 30 saws and 150 washing machines are turned out every month.
> 
> ...



The new market in North Amercia are lost during the war, as Stihl cannot deliver. For this reason the American Stihl importer and others begin to build their own saws similar to those of the man from Germany, Andreas Stihl.

Business is still good and runs normally in the pre-war years, not only abroad, but on the home market too. The German army appears on the scene as a new customer. Stihl develops a chainsaw with a swiveling carburetor, the BDKH. The H in the model stands for army. The new saw's swiveling carburetor makes it easier to saw vertical and horizontally. The Model BD launched in 1934, can also be changed to do either cut by way of rotating the entire cutting attachment 90 degrees. The ModelBDKH is the result of more than 10 years of experiance. It weighs 38kg and has 7HP. Like all gas powered saws up to that point , it still required two workers to handle it and operate it.

The development of aluminum cylinders with chrome-plated lining is a further technical advance. Engine life is increased. The Army General Headquarters in impressed by the initial machines supplied for trials. This later turns out to be a great advantage for Maschinenfabrik Andreas Stihl.

The constant growing number of models requires more room. More storage is also needed. Andreas Stihl succeeds in buying the one time barns and stables of two neighbors on Rosenaustrasse. Conversion of the building create more the space needed for storage and production. This frees up some space in Cannstatt, it becomes possible, as Alwin Fauser puts it, to build first class changing and wash rooms with shower and bathing facilities.
The workforce now stand at 170 and is very pleased about the new facilities Andreas Stihl had provided them at a considerable cost.

Soon the buildings bought earlier are not sufficent for Andreas Stihl. He sees
the chance of further strong growth in the coming years. Growth is limited if he stays only in Bad Cannstatt. In 1938 Stihl aquires a former paperboard factory in Badsttrasse, direct on the river Rems. Production though remains initially in Hallstrasse, Cannstatt.

Shortly before the war there is a cinsiderable increase in orders from the Wehrmacht. In 1939 the workforce grows to 250. The civilian market is also covered intensively. Two or three sales promoters are constanlty on the road to instruct customers and their employees in chainsaw handle, a practice still going on today. This produces even more orders. A new electric saw also adds to the growth in orders. Rated at 7kW and designed for cutting lengths of up to 2 metes. It attracts the interest of veneer works in
particular.

The demand for saws results in all departments needing more space. Parts of the company are transferred to Neustadt to make room. The first to be moved is engine test bench, only for space. The deciding factor in moving the eninge test bench was noise created by the test bench. Next the electric winding department is moved to Rems. Over time the former paperboard factory is transformed. In October 1938, the Neustadt parish council gives Stihl permission to build a works water supply line.

{more to come}


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 10, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> The new market in North Amercia are lost during the war, as Stihl cannot deliver. For this reason the American Stihl importer and others begin to build their own saws similar to those of the man from Germany, Andreas Stihl.
> 
> Business is still good and runs normally in the pre-war years, not only abroad, but on the home market too. The German army appears on the scene as a new customer. Stihl develops a chainsaw with a swiveling carburetor, the BDKH. The H in the model stands for army. The new saw's swiveling carburetor makes it easier to saw vertical and horizontally. The Model BD launched in 1934, can also be changed to do either cut by way of rotating the entire cutting attachment 90 degrees. The ModelBDKH is the result of more than 10 years of experiance. It weighs 38kg and has 7HP. Like all gas powered saws up to that point , it still required two workers to handle it and operate it.
> 
> ...



The Second World War begins in September 1939. The Cannstatt Maschinenfabrik now concentrates entirely on saws. Business is good but there are now staff problems. Employees are called up for service in increasing numbers. Women are trained to operate the machine tools. They have to replace the men as best they can. Andreas Stihl himself is spared service in the field, mainly because of the after effects of injuries he sustained in the First World War. He would probably been made exempt from military service anyway because Maschinenfabrik, Stihl's company, is regarded to be of military importance on account of its steady supply of chainsaws to the army.

The war results in the entire production output having to be supplied to the Army General Headquarters, the state forest services, and private industry according to a system specified by the government. The pressure applied by the state authorities is high. They demand more and more saws. The pressure increases the work week to 50-60 hours a week. At first work goes on unhindered. As the Army demands more saws working hours have to be extended again, now up to 70 hours a week. The workforce is reduced as more employees are called up for military service. Not enough women can be found to make up the deficit. The factory is therefore assigned its first contingent of foreign workers in 1941. Records show that about 100 foreign workers were assigned to work at the Maschinenfabrik.

Mia Stihl in particular is concerned about the well being of the foreign workers. Andreas Stihl himself also makes sure the workers forcibly assigned to work for his company are well looked after, properly clothed, and accommodated. This cause him alot of bother with the authorities, especailly as far as food is concerned. Giving rationed groceries to the workers from the East is prohibited because they, according to the official line, must not be fed as well as other foreign workers or the German population. 

There is growing risk of Stuttgart becoming the target of large bombing raids. Stihl buys more land in Nerustadt, some of it from the council. The council notes in 1941 Stihl wants to build accommodations for the workers in the district of Schneider, i.e, apartments for the employees.

{more to come}


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the post Tom. I'm curious what or if any damage was sustained to Stihl's factory during the war and did it set him back much after the war. Also, total number of saws supplied to the German Armed Forces during WWII if the book gives this information.

P.S Dapper Dan may be in the market for an MS 880. Maybe you can chat with him...I'm going to try and assist him as much as possible. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 10, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Thanks for the post Tom. I'm curious what or if any damage was sustained to Stihl's factory during the war and did it set him back much after the war. Also, total number of saws supplied to the German Armed Forces during WWII if the book gives this information.
> 
> P.S Dapper Dan may be in the market for an MS 880. Maybe you can chat with him...I'm going to try and assist him as much as possible. :hmm3grin2orange:



Well wonder no more, the next segment will show indeed the factory did get bombed as well as the Stihl family home. Thats coming next. I did find it odd he fought with the authorities over the workers, wanting to feed them equally. Then again he gave away most all he had on that visit to Russia to the poor he had seen so I guess the food thing it fits his personality.

Dapper Dan wants a MS880 ya say, hmmmmmmmmmm, shall I have his name engraved on it,hehehehe


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 10, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well wonder no more, the next segment will show indeed the factory did get bombed as well as the Stihl family home. Thats coming next. *I did find it odd he fought with the authorities over the workers, wanting to feed them equally.* Then again he gave away most all he had on that visit to Russia to the poor he had seen so I guess the food thing it fits his personality.
> 
> Dapper Dan wants a MS880 ya say, hmmmmmmmmmm, shall I have his name engraved on it,hehehehe



Yeah...does the book indicate whether he suffered any admonishment or retribution from the nazi scallywags that no doubt stuck their nose in his business? Or, was there a chance that he was complicit in his real behavior? Just curious to know?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 10, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Yeah...does the book indicate whether he suffered any admonishment or retribution from the nazi scallywags that no doubt stuck their nose in his business? Or, was there a chance that he was complicit in his real behavior? Just curious to know?



Seems he was like everyone else, under control by the government. I haven't got to what all goes on , I'm just getting into it. From what I've read so far he seems more than decent toward the workers forced to work in his factory by the government. Hell he's fussing with them over feeding them fairly, something I doubt many did during that time. Next chapter will reveal more.


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok...is the next chapter tonight or stay tuned for tomorrow?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 10, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Ok...is the next chapter tonight or stay tuned for tomorrow?



Woodie says I can only get reading lessons after work so it will be tomorrow evening. Its only up to 1939, he dies in 1973 so we got a ways to go, this is gonna be like that Johnny Cash song, A Piece At A Time,LOL

(oddly he dies on Jan.14th, I was born on guess what, Jan.14th)


----------



## manual (Jan 10, 2008)

Don't worry Son, I'll Wake you up when It gets better. LOL


----------



## hoss (Jan 10, 2008)

Born 1973 Jan. 28


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 10, 2008)

manual said:


> Don't worry Son, I'll Wake you up when It gets better. LOL



Now that boy has class, good choice in saws.

I like that pic,


----------



## manual (Jan 10, 2008)

What That Stihl won't even cut through a plastic log
And who said Stihl don't make a plastic saw?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 10, 2008)

manual said:


> What That Stihl won't even cut through a plastic log



Good looking boy and saw, shush up,grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 10, 2008)

manual said:


> What That Stihl won't even cut through a plastic log
> And who said Stihl don't make a plastic saw?



You guys have loved Stihl all this time?:help: :help:


----------



## klickitatsacket (Jan 10, 2008)

Reed Prentice made a one man saw for seers in 1948. This is not about you Thall, I am enjoying the story. This is for manual talking about the jonsered saws earlier. That's how far I have made it through this thread. heading back to the back of the bus now.


----------



## hoss (Jan 10, 2008)

manual said:


> Don't worry Son, I'll Wake you up when It gets better. LOL




Obviously quality breeds comfort.


----------



## manual (Jan 10, 2008)

Yep 4 years old now.


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 10, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Now that boy has class, good choice in saws.
> 
> I like that pic,



Its like having a nightmare come to life.


----------



## manual (Jan 10, 2008)

klickitatsacket said:


> Reed Prentice made a one man saw for seers in 1948. This is not about you Thall, I am enjoying the story. This is for manual talking about the jonsered saws earlier. That's how far I have made it through this thread. heading back to the back of the bus now.



Thanks Dean.

Looks like we my have a winner. I'll have to look it up

That would be two years before Mr.Stihl


----------



## klickitatsacket (Jan 10, 2008)

manual said:


> Thanks Dean.
> 
> Looks like we my have a winner. I'll have to look it up
> 
> That would be two years before Mr.Stihl



I have one here in my shop


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 10, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Its like having a nightmare come to life.



Now now, that boy can cut wood with me anytime...............


----------



## StihltheOne (Jan 10, 2008)

Now he really puts the meaning to "sawin logs"


----------



## manual (Jan 10, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Its like having a nightmare come to life.



yeah, I need to find a differnt job.

He loved the saw mill I had, Knows each saws name Husqvarna,Stihl, and Jonsered. Now he loves to watch the log splitter in action.

Also has a Loggers mouth, I had to see his teacher about his language.

He gets on his walker and tells the kids to get the Flock out of his way or He'll Kick there azz.:jawdrop:

All I could do is look at the teacher and say. "Well atleast he made a sentance out of it ".


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 10, 2008)

manual said:


> yeah, I need to find a differnt job.
> 
> He loved the saw mill I had, Knows each saws name Husqvarna,Stihl, and Jonsered. Now he loves to watch the log splitter in action.
> 
> ...



Tat boy is gonna be a bad dude one day, I love it,


----------



## StihltheOne (Jan 10, 2008)

Could be worse, gotta buddy that his boy is addicted to vacuum cleaners, sleeps with them etc....


----------



## joatmon (Jan 10, 2008)

StihltheOne said:


> Could be worse, gotta buddy that his boy is addicted to vacuum cleaners, sleeps with them etc....



StO,

That sucks!

joaT


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 10, 2008)

manual said:


> yeah, I need to find a differnt job.
> 
> He loved the saw mill I had, Knows each saws name Husqvarna,Stihl, and Jonsered. Now he loves to watch the log splitter in action.
> 
> ...



That is great to hear a kid loving that stuff. My 15yo nephew won't go near any of those things. He gets all the workout he needs with his video games he says.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jan 10, 2008)

StihltheOne said:


> Could be worse, gotta buddy that his boy is addicted to vacuum cleaners, sleeps with them etc....



We all did things as dumb kids that we grew out of, I wouldn't worry about the kid.


Unless you catch him putting a wig on the vacuum cleaner... then it's time to say something !

After all , they say that's how Bill Clinton got started.


----------



## manual (Jan 10, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> That is great to hear a kid loving that stuff. My 15yo nephew won't go near any of those things. He gets all the workout he needs with his video games he says.



He'll watch CMT and knows all the songs and artist. But no vidio games.
Heres the first time he was able to play in the leaves.
It's the simple things.


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 10, 2008)

manual said:


> He'll watch CMT and knows all the songs and artist. But no vidio games.
> Heres the first time he was able to play in the leaves.
> It's the simple things.



great pic.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 10, 2008)

manual said:


> He'll watch CMT and knows all the songs and artist. But no vidio games.
> Heres the first time he was able to play in the leaves.
> It's the simple things.



So true. I've said for ages on here chainsaws are nothing, its people that matter. Tell me something Manual, how did you manage such a fine looking little boy, you aint too bad looking but man he puts your ole ugly mug shame,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 10, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> So true. I've said for ages on here chainsaws are nothing, its people that matter. Tell me something Manual, how did you manage such a fine looking little boy, you aint too bad looking but man he puts your ole ugly mug shame,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



The jonny husky bloodlines pass on great looks. Thank goodness my wife passed on her husky looks bloodline to our daughters though.


----------



## manual (Jan 11, 2008)

Well I don't know, Sometimes you just get lucky.

Or maybe It was because I was flying around the world to much at that time.
I mean My son has blue eyes and his mother and I have brown.

Now thats a joke I always tell so don't none of ya get any Ideals

You should see the looks I get when I tell them My friend has blue eyes.
About that Time I get smack by my wife

And she has to tell them her mom has blue eyes too.


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 11, 2008)

Tom, looks like you got those Husky boys eatin outta your hand. When they walkin away with a Stihl? :chainsawguy:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 11, 2008)

manual said:


> Well I don't know, Sometimes you just get lucky.
> 
> Or maybe It was because I was flying around the world to much at that time.
> I mean My son has blue eyes and his mother and I have brown.
> ...




Well blue, brown, he's a cute kid, no question bout it. Ya wife should slap ya more often for saying those jokes like that, shame on ya,grrrr


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 11, 2008)

chowdozer said:


> Tom, looks like you got those Husky boys eatin outta your hand. When they walkin away with a Stihl? :chainsawguy:




Nooooooooo I wouldn't say that at all. We, Manual and me, had a slight scuffle yesterday, its not good for the site and mending fences is a good thing, its all good Brother Chow,


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 11, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Nooooooooo I wouldn't say that at all. We, Manual and me, had a slight scuffle yesterday, its not good for the site and mending fences is a good thing, its all good Brother Chow,



LOL


----------



## manual (Jan 11, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well blue, brown, he's a cute kid, no question bout it. Ya wife should slap ya more often for saying those jokes like that, shame on ya,grrrr



In This Town Theres a saying.
You don't loose your woman you just loose your turn.

But not with us.
My wife got so mad one day. I was gone for a long time, She went to the store and was talking to the clerk, Telling her she was pregant.
The Clerk looked at her and asked. "Does Mike Know"?

Now that took me a long time to cool my wife down after that.
I had to explain to her that this is a small town and every body knows when I'm home and how long I have been gone.


----------



## manual (Jan 11, 2008)

chowdozer said:


> Tom, looks like you got those Husky boys eatin outta your hand. When they walkin away with a Stihl? :chainsawguy:



What did I win a Stihl ?
Hope it's not a 441. LOL


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 11, 2008)

Tom,
I received a copy of the book today in a big white and orange envelope.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 11, 2008)

manual said:


> In This Town Theres a saying.
> You don't loose your woman you just loose your turn.
> 
> But not with us.
> ...



Well I sincerely hopes she slaps you every single time you crack that joke about the boys eyes, why, cause ya deserve it, shame on ya, someone has to keep ya striaght,  

Niters feller, this old man has to rise and shine in the morning, I gotta go in looking pruty so I need all my beauty sleep somekinda bad,LOL, Niters


----------



## manual (Jan 11, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Tom,
> I received a copy of the book today in a big white and orange envelope.:biggrinbounce2:



Oh No. Not "The Book".

Well you guys have a great Night.

And BigBore get hooked on phonics. LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 11, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Tom,
> I received a copy of the book today in a big white and orange envelope.:biggrinbounce2:




You did, cool. Ya know BigBore your more than welcome to take up typing duties, I sure won't mind at all. I stopped on the last chapter on page 28. If you want to pick it up where on that page it says October 1942 your welcome to letter rip. I'll pick up where you leave off, we can take turns if ya like. Just so you know the story on here ends with his death in 1973. Though the story rolls on with his son for another 30 plus years we can end it with the old mans death and those that want the rest of the Stihl story the company can buy the book,LOL


----------



## jra1100 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Thanks Tom and everyone*

Great story and much appreciated. Thank you Tom for taking time to do this. I also thank all the rest of ya for getting back to good nature and fun and enjoying a great story about a great man. Night all, looking forward to the next installment on the morrow. JR


----------



## husq2100 (Jan 11, 2008)

great man, great story.............

shame everyday its filled with crap, to the point where andres stihl would be ashamed....

who gives a rats ass about post counts, especially when 90% of them dont offer any quailty

and at the end of the day the truth can only be known by the people that were there back in the day and even then it was seen through there eyes.

all we are reading is what was written by someone else, whos to say that they didn't have the full story.....

no human is void of emotional bias!

my point is lets just hear the story and appricate it for what it is

we all might learn something

ps i dont own a single stihl but have 6 huskies

and i would buy a 660 in a heart beat, also a 7900, oh and a 346 xp , and a 390xp... 

cheers, serg


----------



## Woodie (Jan 11, 2008)

uninformed said:


> great man, great story.............
> 
> shame everyday its filled with crap, to the point where andres stihl would be ashamed....
> 
> who gives a rats ass about post counts, especially when 90% of them dont offer any quailty



Your username says much about you.


.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 11, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Your username says much about you.
> 
> 
> .



Well Woodie Your Profound Propensity to Promulgate the ever rising level of Bull $h!t wherever you land in a thread proceeds you,,,,, And quite frankly never ceases to amaze!!!

As Usual


BTW,,,, Are you Heckle Or Jeckle???? I get the two of you Mixed up sometime,,, But it never fails,,, He has been on good behavior lately,,,and then he will see you cavorting and raising a ruckus...   and follow suit,,,,

sheesh!!!!!! its a never ending cycle!!!!:bang: :bang: :bang:

River


----------



## Woodie (Jan 11, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Well Woodie Your Profound Propensity to Promulgate the ever rising level of Bull $h!t wherever you land in a thread proceeds you,,,,, And quite frankly never ceases to amaze!!!



Hey...it's good to have a skill...


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jan 11, 2008)

uninformed said:


> i dont own a single stihl but have 6 huskies



AS Woodie says, your username says alot about you... LOL


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 11, 2008)

Alright...lets get it rolling again...Tom....Tom...??????


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 11, 2008)

manual said:


> Oh No. Not "The Book".
> 
> Well you guys have a great Night.
> 
> And BigBore get hooked on phonics. LOL



Not to worry Manual, there is no test afterwords.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 11, 2008)

opcorn: opcorn:  opcorn:


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 11, 2008)

Where is Tom? Did a new Demi movie come out on dvd today?


----------



## DarylB (Jan 12, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Where is Tom? Did a new Demi movie come out on dvd today?



He's still celebrating Elvis' birthday (Jan 8th)!


----------



## hoss (Jan 12, 2008)

No he's just resting up after putting up with my dumbazz all day today. We worked on a coupl'a trouble saws that I couldn't quite get sorted out.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 12, 2008)

hoss said:


> No he's just resting up after putting up with my dumbazz all day today. We worked on a coupl'a trouble saws that I couldn't quite get sorted out.






You need to let that old guy get his nap time in ........  




.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 12, 2008)

hoss said:


> No he's just resting up after putting up with my dumbazz all day today. We worked on a coupl'a trouble saws that I couldn't quite get sorted out.



No way, your always welcome at the shop to use the table and tools. You and Barry seem to get along pretty good,hehe


----------



## 103scooter (Jan 12, 2008)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DpQ8L5_8sGI&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DpQ8L5_8sGI&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


Thank You Elvis for this great Musical treat,
Now back to the story


----------



## hoss (Jan 12, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> No way, your always welcome at the shop to use the table and tools. You and Barry seem to get along pretty good,hehe



Yeah.....haha just like oil and water.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 13, 2008)

well, I guess this thread died. No more record for Tom.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 13, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> well, I guess this thread died. No more record for Tom.




Hell it was prayin' to die the whole time...


.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 13, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Hell it was prayin' to die the whole time...
> 
> 
> .



Guess you are right.
Sh!t, did I say that:censored:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

na.. Tommy's preoccupied with a video about toes...:greenchainsaw: 

Come on TOM - SNAP OUT OF IT!


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 13, 2008)

Don't count him out just yet...


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> na.. Tommy's preoccupied with a video about toes...:greenchainsaw:
> 
> Come on TOM - SNAP OUT OF IT!



Did you say toes.



I don't want to know.....................


----------



## Woodie (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> na.. Tommy's preoccupied with a video about toes...:greenchainsaw:
> 
> Come on TOM - SNAP OUT OF IT!



So Tommy's a toe ho, eh?

I mighta known...


.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Did you say toes.
> 
> I don't want to know.....................



Actually, you're wrong.. IN THIS CASE you DO! :jawdrop:


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 13, 2008)

Woodie said:


> So Tommy's a toe ho, eh?
> 
> I mighta known...
> 
> ...



are you sure he's not a toe ho-ho


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 13, 2008)

I drank toooooo much tonight


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Actually, you're wrong.. IN THIS CASE you DO! :jawdrop:



OMG do you EVER WANT TO KNOW!!!!!!!!!!  :jawdrop:


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 13, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> OMG do you EVER WANT TO KNOW!!!!!!!!!!  :jawdrop:



Not quite sure. Guess i'll call him while driving to Louisiana tomorrow.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 13, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> OMG do you EVER WANT TO KNOW!!!!!!!!!!  :jawdrop:



Yes, Andy has enlightened me!


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 13, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Yes, Andy has enlightened me!



Still waiting for my e-mail


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 13, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Still waiting for my e-mail



I hope you're wife isn't around!!!!!!


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 13, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> I hope you're wife isn't around!!!!!!



Got it, thanks. Well worth the wait.
Wife is back at home. I am at the lil bro's house in Houston. Hitching a ride to Louisiana tomorrow for my grandma's funeral.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 13, 2008)

Cool, it was seen in "safety" LOL!!!!


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 13, 2008)

No wonder Tom's not around. He doesn't know how to turn off the auto repeat on the video


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Still waiting for my e-mail



check your email in a few minutes... slowly spooling outbound...


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> check your email in a few minutes... slowly spooling outbound...



OK


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 13, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> Cool, it was seen in "safety" LOL!!!!



I almost got caught in the trap of the continuous loop play:jawdrop:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

O.k. left me.. should be heading past Salt Lake city by now.. Hope they don't sanitize it


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

uh oh.. looks like you're getting multiple copies:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> uh oh.. looks like you're getting multiple copies:greenchainsaw:



Is it the same as what Redneck Andy sent me.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

Dunno..

what does it look like??


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Dunno..
> 
> what does it look like??



I will have to wait till I get home, the internet in this apartment sucks


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Hey Mow*

*4000 *posts.... what a waste of a life. :greenchainsaw: 


of course, if you drink while you post, that's ot a waste at all


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> *4000 *posts.... what a waste of a life. :greenchainsaw:
> 
> 
> of course, if you drink while you post, that's ot a waste at all



Wow, that is a lot, not compare to some of you guys. And yes, I am drinking


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> I will have to wait till I get home, the internet in this apartment sucks



It's only two miserable megs! turn of the AS site for a while and go get it.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> It's only two miserable megs! turn of the AS site for a while and go get it.



Got it. It is the same. Thanks for sending though. Now I can watch it in surround toe


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Surround Toe*

:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: The mind boggles:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: The mind boggles:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:



you have to admit, that was good.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

Maybe. But without the topic at hand, how good would you really be???:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 13, 2008)

pppssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, sound of beer opening

















on my way to 5000


----------



## hoss (Jan 13, 2008)

You just CAN'T say no to toe.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 13, 2008)

hoss said:


> You just CAN'T say no to toe.



AHHHHHHHH, But crack can kill!!!!


----------



## hoss (Jan 14, 2008)

Shoot the way most of those toe ho's looked, I thought it was an ad for a brazilian bikini wax spa.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 14, 2008)

I couldn't tell if they were just really hungry, or had just done eating and flossing!!!


----------



## hoss (Jan 14, 2008)

Just so they weren't drooling after their meal.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 14, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> The Second World War begins in September 1939. The Cannstatt Maschinenfabrik now concentrates entirely on saws. Business is good but there are now staff problems. Employees are called up for service in increasing numbers. Women are trained to operate the machine tools. They have to replace the men as best they can. Andreas Stihl himself is spared service in the field, mainly because of the after effects of injuries he sustained in the First World War. He would probably been made exempt from military service anyway because Maschinenfabrik, Stihl's company, is regarded to be of military importance on account of its steady supply of chainsaws to the army.
> 
> The war results in the entire production output having to be supplied to the Army General Headquarters, the state forest services, and private industry according to a system specified by the government. The pressure applied by the state authorities is high. They demand more and more saws. The pressure increases the work week to 50-60 hours a week. At first work goes on unhindered. As the Army demands more saws working hours have to be extended again, now up to 70 hours a week. The workforce is reduced as more employees are called up for military service. Not enough women can be found to make up the deficit. The factory is therefore assigned its first contingent of foreign workers in 1941. Records show that about 100 foreign workers were assigned to work at the Maschinenfabrik.
> 
> ...



In October 1942, the parish council writes the minutes of a meeting held on the 24th. Stihl has to build a number of engine test benches for the further growth of the company. To this end it has aquired most of the land on Kugelberg, including 3784 sq.m lot 99 from the council. In addition , the council lets go of a 1037 sq.m lot of land near the factory.

At this time Andreas Stihl is planning to build a new factory next to the rail station in Neustadt. According to the minutes of the parish council meeting, he decides not to build the factory while the war is going on.

The first large Royal Air Force raid against Stuttgat takes place in November 1942. Further raids follow. Bombs has already fallen in the city back in May. Bad Cannstatt is hit badly in the night of April 15, 1943 along with other districts. When an incendiary bomb hits the Stihl family home in Taubenheimstrasse, Andreas Stihl leaves the shelter. With neighbors he succeeds putting out the fire. He then rushes to the factory in Hallstrasse. The situation is chaotic. Other than the office building everything is in flames. Nobody is hurt because the raid was at night. Staff who live nearby hurry to the firm and help Andreas Stihl fight the fire.

The next morning the full extent of the damage is seen. The entire warehouse, the washroom and most of the workshops are destroyed. Many machines are buried beneath rubble. The entire workforce, office staff included, work to save whatever can be saved. Machines and equipment that are still serviceable are set up again not in Bad Cannstatt, they are instead transferred to Neustadt. The Stihl family also moves its home to the former paperboard factory which now becomes the chainsaw factory.

The bomb damage causes production to come to a standstill for the time being. With an enormous amount of effort Stihl Maschinenfabrik is up and running again, turning out up to 100 chainsaws per month.

In view of the increasing number and ever heavier air raids provisions are made to protect the workers from future attacks. Andreas Stihl has an air-raid tunnel blasted out of the mountian for the workforce protection notes the parish council. Fortunately, the community of Neustadt, it citizens and the Stihl factory are spared bomb and artillery attacks.

Regardless of the bomb damage in Bad Cannstatt, Army General Headquarters insists on a further increase in saw production. Besides that they demand the development and construction of a standard saw for the Army. The saw is named Kraftsage 43(power saw 43) which is shortened to KS43. It is then manufactured by Dolmar, Festo, Rinco along with Stihl. 

On the basis of the official specifications, the gasoline engine, gear box with clutch and helper handle are built in the Stihl pattern. The guide bar, chain, sprocket and chain guide pully are built to the Dolmar pattern. Stihl is given the overall responsibility for the project KS43. Moreover, he has to undertake to send the other companies the final drawings.

The separate production locations, lack of supplies and war damage at the different manufactures results in deliveries of the saw not starting until 1944.
The KS43 is packed in solid wooden boxes for the army. Apart from the engine, the box contains the helper handle, various guide bars and chains. Included too are one gasoline and one oil canister. The intention is that it must be possible to work the saw as soon as they are unpacked. As the war came to a close many unused army saws are buried in their original package in the woods and feilds. The oiled saws are so well protected in their wooden boxes that large numbers of them, still fully functional, ar dug up years after the war. Most ar sold relatively cheap on the market. A business that did not please the chainsaw manufactures.

The air raids against Stuttgart get worse in 1944. In March, the city is first attacked by 500 and then by more than 800 British bombers. Almost the entire city center is obliterated during three large raids in July. The remains of Maschinenfabrik Stihl are still standing in Hallstrasse. They demise comes in October. The only remaining large production shop and all the offices are destroyed. A few areas are rebuilt in a makeshift manner. The offices are placed over several locations and remain that way for a long time. Andreas Stihl now has no option left but to move the rest of the factory to Neustadt.
As some of the staff remain in various offices in Bad Cannstatt, the company does business under the name Andreas Stihl Maschinenfabrik Stuttgart-Bad Cannstatt up to 1952.

{more to come}


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 14, 2008)

Enuff bout toes, well maybe not. Yes enuff about toes, dayummm I just can't hit the delete button on that e-mail no matter how hard I try,LOLOL


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 14, 2008)

hoss said:


> You just CAN'T say no to toe.



hohoho:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 14, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> AHHHHHHHH, But crack can kill!!!!



I'm not dead yet :monkey:


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks THALL for posting this book, I'm really enjoying the history of Andreas Stihl.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 14, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> AHHHHHHHH, But crack can kill!!!!



Yup...passion pulls the trigger!!



.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 14, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Enuff bout toes, well maybe not. Yes enuff about toes, dayummm I just can't hit the delete button on that e-mail no matter how hard I try,LOLOL



That had to be the best email so far.


----------



## Mange (Jan 14, 2008)

Does it state anywere that he and Emil Lerp (Father of Dolmar) were sales men at Rinco chainsaw factory?
I could not find any in the text you wrote, but I thought I shopuld ask..



THALL10326 said:


> The conditions for realizing his idea are poor to begin with. Its a time of rampant inflation. In the face of all the economic problems, Andreas Stihl embarks on going into business on his own in 1923. Together with Carl Hohl, a friend, who is also an engineer, he founds a consulting firm in Augusten-strasse 111 in Stutgart on March 1,1923. The officail registered size of the business and storage rooms is 3.5x5.7 meters, not quite 20 square meters.
> 
> Intitially, the business was run on a joint account. On August 10,1923,the firm converts into a general partnership, which is registered in the Stutgart
> commercail register on August 18,1923. The purpose of the company is the planning and implementation of industrial plant as well as the sale of apporpiate machines. In the articles of partnership the partners undertake to devote their whole effort to the joint company to the best of their abilities.
> ...


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 14, 2008)

Mange said:


> Does it state anywere that he and Emil Lerp (Father of Dolmar) were sales men at Rinco chainsaw factory?
> I could not find any in the text you wrote, but I thought I shopuld ask..



I haven't come across any referrance as of yet Mange. The book sorta jumps back and forth. So far the only referrance I've seen of Dolmar is when Dolmar sued Stihl over Stihl's claim he was the largest chainsaw producer in Germany. Dolmar took issue with that claim, sued and later drop it. The other mention of Dolmar is when the German Army force both Stihl and Dolmar to build saws for them. There are alot of inserts in the book in fine print between the chapters but I'm only putting out what is in full print. I'll take a look at all those small print inserts and see if I can find anything on Mr. Lerp. There is one chapter called Playing in Husqvarna's Backyard. You will get a kick out of that one Mange. Seems Stihl didn't put a dent in the market there but wanted to play there anyway..


----------



## Mange (Jan 15, 2008)

I bet you won't find much there as this is a bit hush hush that there was saws made earlier....

Stihl claims to be first with a lot of things... Most of it is false info though.


----------



## maccall (Jan 15, 2008)

So, is there an absolute truth about who made the first motorized chainsaw? Seems to me that every company who is, or has been, into tools and small engines claims to be the first. I recently saw that Festo (now Festools) claims to have made the first light portable chainsaw. Where they really first, or is the answer in their case in the words "light" and "portable"? Has anybody heard of them ever making chainsaws? Can it be determined who made the first one or would it just be a matter of choosing the right words for the claim..?


----------



## Mange (Jan 16, 2008)

This is not a easy subject to discuss like this.

We have on CSCF tried to figure this out for about 3 years, but it is very hard to say exactly due to several things.

One thing is for sure though, Sweden made Sector (1915-16 to 1926) saw was proberbly the first saw to be sold in any "greater volumes", in this case more than 1000 ex.
This is commonly known as the first chainsaw, but it is hard to tell..

There are ealier and others that sold more later, but it comes to what you define a chainsaw as.

Tree felling mashines has been around for 50+ years more.

New saws pop up now and then that are not known to us and this is a tuff subject that needs a bit more than just a couple lines.

The manufactuers all make claims that are just bogus, Stihl more than most.


----------



## maccall (Jan 16, 2008)

OK, yeah, I suspected it was a tough topic to cover. 3 years, wow, and here I'm just throwing out a question like that...

Thank's for answering anyway.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 16, 2008)

Mange said:


> ....
> 
> ..... but it comes to what you *define *a chainsaw as. ....




I believe that *define* is the key word - as long as it is up to every manufacturer or "expert" to make a definition that excludes those that they don't want to count.......:jawdrop: :censored:


----------



## hoss (Jan 16, 2008)

It stinks but is too often true.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 16, 2008)

Mange said:


> This is not a easy subject to discuss like this.
> 
> We have on CSCF tried to figure this out for about 3 years, but it is very hard to say exactly due to several things.
> 
> ...



Mange I don't see any such claims in the book so far that Stihl made the claim of making the first gas powered saw. It plainly stated he was selling saws for another company before he ever made his own saw. It also stated Dolmar had made a gas powered saw before Stihl as well, though Dolmar did not go get a patent like Stihl did on his. So my question to you is who is making these claims that you say are false? Are there written Stihl documnets stating they made the very first gas powered saw, if so show them, I'd like to see them. I have found the Stihl catalog states that Stihl developed the first electric chainsaw in 1926, it does not say gasoline.


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 19, 2008)

Elvis...resume the song! Demi will be mad if yah don't!


----------



## jra1100 (Jan 20, 2008)

*More book?*

Tom,I am sure that your life is full of things more important than our education and entertainment, but I am anxious for the saga to continue. OK I admit it, I am impatient. JR


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 20, 2008)

I wish he would get back to posting more of the book.opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## super3 (Jan 21, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> I wish he would get back to posting more of the book.opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:




Me too


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 21, 2008)

super3 said:


> Me too



+++++++++++*DITTO*+++++++++++


----------



## super3 (Jan 21, 2008)

*More Book Please!*

Tom? TOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMM? YOOOOOOUUUU HOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 21, 2008)

Let her RIP Elvis! You've been on hiatus long enough! Drop dose peanut butter n' banana samiches and set Andreas free! LOL.










Get Sum Tom! Get Sum!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Okkkkkkkkkkkkkkk*

I admit I've been slacking bigtime but I got this big DVD set of the Sopranos, it a whole season on that set. I will get back to the story before the week is out, I promise. The story is long and we got all winter. I thought alittle at a time would sink in better but if yaw insist I'll start pouring it on. Hardship is coming next. Stihl is about as low as he or any man can go after the war ends. Being dead is about the only thing that could be worse. The company is on the verge of going under. Germany is in shambles. The entire country suffers as does it's people. Everything including food is in short supply. Stihl himself is stripped of his money and his company is about to be dismantled completely. By luck, fate and determination of one man the company not only survives it becomes a model in the following years that the entire small power equipment industy marvels at and still does today, you'll see.


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 24, 2008)

so do you know any 4 syllable words or how to use paragraphs correctly????


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 24, 2008)

drmiller100 said:


> so do you know any 4 syllable words or how to use paragraphs correctly????



Nope and if you gotta problem with it take your complaints over to the G-F'ed department. By the way your "so" should have been "So",hehe


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 24, 2008)

drmiller100 said:


> so do you know any 4 syllable words or how to use paragraphs correctly????


If I remember right my english teacher told me all numbers under 10 should be spelled out so it should be four not 4.


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 24, 2008)

drmiller100 said:


> so do you know any 4 syllable words or how to use paragraphs correctly????



Well, well...it looks as though the Grammar Champ has stopped in to pay a visit. Where would we be without you?


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 24, 2008)

We could just get rid of the problem


----------



## spacemule (Jan 24, 2008)

Hmm, seems the "genuis" stihl thread is fizzling. Imagine that.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 24, 2008)

drmiller100 said:


> so do you know any 4 syllable words or how to use paragraphs correctly????



You talking to me? If so, no I don't know any big words or how to paragraph properly. Could you show me how?


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry Thomas, been napping. 
Where did you say Andreas is now ? 
Hey, ignore the Grammar Nazis.....


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 24, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Hmm, seems the "genuis" stihl thread is fizzling. Imagine that.



It hasn't fizzled at all. The Sorprano's has my attention at the moment.
Hard to read the book, type and watch Tony bust heads all at the sametime.
I'll have some more in here before the week is out..


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 24, 2008)

drmiller100 said:


> so do you know any 4 syllable words or how to use paragraphs correctly????


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 24, 2008)

More book, Tommy boy


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 24, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> More book, Tommy boy



LOL, that wasn't nice what you did to Mr.Miller. Who is Mr.Miller anyway, it appears he's picky about his reading material, he must hang out over at ratsaws, I mean over at sissyville.


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

What season you watching I have the first 3 on dvd's


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 24, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> What season you watching I have the first 3 on dvd's



I got the entire 1st season set, 4DVD set. I need to put it aside and get back to work on the story but I like the Sorpranos, dayummm gangsters, gotta lovem,LOL


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

I mean't I have the first 3 seasons on dvd. Let me know when you done if you want to watch the second season.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 24, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I got the entire 1st season set, 4DVD set. I need to put it aside and get back to work on the story but I like the Sorpranos, dayummm gangsters, gotta lovem,LOL





Hmmmmmm....................................I might be able to send you all of them Tommy..........




.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 24, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Hmmmmmm....................................I might be able to send you all of them Tommy..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You gotem all, dayummm. Gotta admit its a great show...

(not a 038 worth though,hehe)


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 24, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> I mean't I have the first 3 seasons on dvd. Let me know when you done if you want to watch the second season.



Cool beans, I might hold ya to that offer,


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 24, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> You gotem all, dayummm. Gotta admit its a great show...




I need to get them back .....I only have season 5 here ....A friend is watching the rest ...


It is very addicting ...........  



.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey...hold off on sending any soprano dvd's to mr. hall or else it'll be 2011 by time he gets this book done.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 24, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Hey...hold off on sending any soprano dvd's to mr. hall or else it'll be 2011 by time he gets this book done.



Now that makes sense


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 24, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Hey...hold off on sending any soprano dvd's to mr. hall or else it'll be 2011 by time he gets this book done.




Agreed! Tom, put down the canoli, take off the combination pinky ring / sweat suit, and ditch the Brooklyn accent. Set Andreas free!


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 24, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Agreed! Tom, put down the canoli, take off the combination pinky ring / sweat suit, and ditch the Brooklyn accent. Set Andreas free!



LOL...that was good


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 24, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Agreed! Tom, put down the canoli, take off the combination pinky ring / sweat suit, and ditch the Brooklyn accent. Set Andreas free!



Carefull man, Tony heard that,LOLOL


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 24, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Carefull man, Tony heard that,LOLOL



The word is; you had become Tony! Don't go gangster Tom...they won't like you selling STIHL without them getting to wet their beaks...next thing you know, you'll be paying protection money to the Soprano's...


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 24, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> The word is; you had become Tony! Don't go gangster Tom...they won't like you selling STIHL without them getting to wet their beaks...next thing you know, you'll be paying protection money to the Soprano's...



LOLOLOLOL, awwwwwwwwww so funny. I was thinking maybe Stihl should hire Tony to get those other brand buyers to switch over, whatcha think. A few broken legs, a neck here and there and Stihl would have 100% of the market,LOL


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 24, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> LOLOLOLOL, awwwwwwwwww so funny. I was thinking maybe Stihl should hire Tony to get those other brand buyers to switch over, whatcha think. A few broken legs, a neck here and there and Stihl would have 100% of the market,LOL



Now don't do that Tom...another 25 years and they'll all own STIHL anyways! We don't need ole Tony giving people the what-for just because a few have bad taste in saws. They'll come around, the poor buggers! Except maybe that Woodie guy...he's kinda dense! Maybe you could have Tony break his knuckles on Woodie's hard head? LOL.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 24, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Now don't do that Tom...another 25 years and they'll all own STIHL anyways! We don't need ole Tony giving people the what-for just because a few have bad taste in saws. They'll come around, the poor buggers! Except maybe that Woodie guy...he's kinda dense! Maybe you could have Tony break his knuckles on Woodie's hard head? LOL.



Ya know chances are Tony would rather run Woodie down with the car than to beat some Stihl sense in that hard head. I bet damage to the car will be in thousands if they hit "head" on,LOLOL


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 24, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Ya know chances are Tony would rather run Woodie down with the car than to beat some Stihl sense in that hard head. I bet damage to the car will be in thousands if they hit "head" on,LOLOL




Nope...attacking Woodie's head may not work...when you combine its emptiness with its hardness; Woodie becomes kinda invincible there. Better tell Tony to go for the body where he's as soft jelly donut! :monkey:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 24, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Nope...attacking Woodie's head may not work...when you combine its emptiness with its hardness; Woodie becomes kinda invincible there. Better tell Tony to go for the body where he's as soft jelly donut! :monkey:


----------



## super3 (Jan 26, 2008)

*More Book Please!*

Got us all interested and then dropped us like a hot tater!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 26, 2008)

super3 said:


> Got us all interested and then dropped us like a hot tater!



No way man, just letting ya get all comfy for the next chapter, no fear, its coming....


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 26, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> No way man, just letting ya get all comfy for the next chapter, no fear, its coming....



When are you going to get to the chapter on Bdog saving the day.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 26, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> When are you going to get to the chapter on Bdog saving the day.



Hahaha, I may have to write that part myself.


----------



## manual (Jan 26, 2008)

super3 said:


> Got us all interested and then dropped us like a hot tater!



This thread could be renamed.

The Genius of T Hall, An Amazing Story.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 26, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Hey...hold off on sending any soprano dvd's to mr. hall or else it'll be 2011 by time he gets this book done.





Just Mow said:


> Now that makes sense




Yep!!!!!! I wouldn't take that one on a bet,,, I better get ahold of my stockbroker and buy some interest in Tepid Folgers!!!! LOL!!!! :monkey:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> In October 1942, the parish council writes the minutes of a meeting held on the 24th. Stihl has to build a number of engine test benches for the further growth of the company. To this end it has aquired most of the land on Kugelberg, including 3784 sq.m lot 99 from the council. In addition , the council lets go of a 1037 sq.m lot of land near the factory.
> 
> At this time Andreas Stihl is planning to build a new factory next to the rail station in Neustadt. According to the minutes of the parish council meeting, he decides not to build the factory while the war is going on.
> 
> ...



The German Reich capitulates on May 8th, 1945. Andreas Stihl is arrested by the French troops on May 27, 1945. Shortly afterwards he is handed over to the the Amercians.

His private fortune is confiscated by the Americans and he himself is interned. He is moved through the Army Internee Camps of Ludwigsburg and Garmish to the Moosburg Internment and Laobr Camp in Bavaria, where he has to work in the forest.

The lock up of the boss is a huge blow to the company. Fortunately , the American military appoints an experienced trustee who is loyal to Andreas Stihl, Karl Gutjahr. He steers the company through two very difficult post-war years. Thanks to the support of an Amercain officer, Colonel Drewfs of the 384th Engineering Battalion, permission is obtained to re-open the company on June 1,1945. It had been closed since April 21st.

Karl Gutjahr's pleasure is short lived. The remaining saws are impounded. They have to be distributed according to a plan laid down by the forestry diectorate. The start of production is further hampered by power cuts and lack of coal. Moreover, there are insufficient skilled workers because of the workforce, which had been at 500 at the beginning of the year, has shrunk to now 80.

This is further aggravated by pressing everyday problems, above all, the hunger brought about by the poor food supply, a lack of heating fuels, and operational restrictions due to the power cuts. An effort is made to balance work sharing between Neustadt and Bad Cannstatt. Transportation of the workers between the two factories creates problems. The bus used for transporting runs only at certain times, which makes a flexiable arrangement very difficult. To compensate for operational restrictions caused by power cuts, the companty works one hour longer from Wednesday to Saturday. This applies to Neustadt as well as Stuttgart.

A decsion to re-open the factory kitchen in Neustadt is made in October 1945. In order to obtain firewood for the company and employees, the works counsil commissions two members of the sales staff, who have contacts with the sawmills and forest services, to get in touch with clients at their conveinance. The counsil also urges management to take every opportunity to find wood for the company's employees. Regardless, the fuelwood issue remains a problem.

Faced by inadequate food supplies, in March 1946 the works counsil requests that every employee be granted a holiday durng harvest time upon request. It purposes later that all the fruit that grows on company land be used in the company kitchen. In addition to lunch, the factory kitchen now privides a free breakfast soup. Even so, the factory kitchen is criticzed by the staff. Unjustifiably so according to the works counsil, since the present rations do not allow better meals to be provided. 

{more to come}

(apparently this food shortage deal must have really struck a core with Andreas Stihl for years to come. The kitchen at the Va Beach factory is unbelievable, its loaded to the hilt with anything a person could want, I know, I've ate there several times, mmm mmm good)


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes I have watched all the 1st season of the Sorprano's now so its back to the Stihl story. Unless of course some might want to send me the second season, I'm begging, please,LOL


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Yes I have watched all the 1st season of the Sorprano's now so its back to the Stihl story. Unless of course some might want to send me the second season, I'm begging, please,LOL



Pm me your add. and I will send it out.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 28, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Pm me your add. and I will send it out.



Are you serious, me love you long time if you are,LOL. Check your PM's.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 28, 2008)

and now the rest of the story opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Are you serious, me love you long time if you are,LOL. Check your PM's.



They are sent. You know I sent them to you so I don't have to stihl hear the rest of the story. LOL


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 28, 2008)

no, you must know it all


----------



## belgian (Jan 28, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> They are sent. You know I sent them to you so I don't have to stihl hear the rest of the story. LOL




  smart husky guy !


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 28, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> They are sent. You know I sent them to you so I don't have to stihl hear the rest of the story. LOL



Before I say anything you are positive the DVD's are sent, correct? (hehehe)


----------



## manual (Jan 28, 2008)

Tony is watching you. Hehehehe


----------



## joatmon (Jan 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Before I say anything you are positive the DVD's are sent, correct? (hehehe)



Tommie ole boy,

You at Club Bed or somethin'? You're comin' up short on the Chainsaw Chronicles.

And, don't think I don't know 'bout them DVDs you're talkin' 'bout. That special 'Luscious Demi Does Leesburg' is so hard to find, but get back to work.

Since you've been messin' round, the world's gone to pot:
1. Brian (2000) gets banned,
2. Roland(Belgian) is making jokes,
3. Woodie's reached puberty,
4. The dollar has fallen,
5. The Clinton's lost an election,
6. Housing's in a slump,
7. Husky's made a 'new' 575XP,
8. World recession looms large,
9. Dr. Phil has a problem, and
10. SawinRedneck bought a saw.

Now, get to work,

joat

PS: I was just kiddin' 'bout #10.

PSS: Bet GB will blame YOU TOMMIE in the SOU address tonight!


----------



## manual (Jan 28, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie ole boy,
> 
> You at Club Bed or somethin'? You're comin' up short on the Chainsaw Chronicles.
> 
> ...



Glad you were kidding about #10
Geeeee I thought I missed something. Hehehehehe


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> The German Reich capitulates on May 8th, 1945. Andreas Stihl is arrested by the French troops on May 27, 1945. Shortly afterwards he is handed over to the the Amercians.
> 
> His private fortune is confiscated by the Americans and he himself is interned. He is moved through the Army Internee Camps of Ludwigsburg and Garmish to the Moosburg Internment and Laobr Camp in Bavaria, where he has to work in the forest.
> 
> ...


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 28, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> THALL10326 said:
> 
> 
> > The German Reich capitulates on May 8th, 1945. Andreas Stihl is arrested by the French troops on May 27, 1945. Shortly afterwards he is handed over to the the Amercians.
> ...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 28, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie ole boy,
> 
> You at Club Bed or somethin'? You're comin' up short on the Chainsaw Chronicles.
> 
> ...




11. The weight of the world bears down on Troll.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm cutting it short tonight because the story really gets interesting now. What lies ahead remarkable and requires alot of typing. As you can see Stihl has returned and is completely broke, no money, his company is in the hands of others. Will he stand back and look and then walk away or will he once again take charge and start what many today give him credit for, starting a complete industry.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 28, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> 11. The weight of the world bears down on Troll.




LOL, well hello Lake, where'd that come from,LOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 28, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie ole boy,
> 
> You at Club Bed or somethin'? You're comin' up short on the Chainsaw Chronicles.
> 
> ...



hahaha, where ya been Joat, the story is back on track now, well until my 
Sorprano DVD's show up from Bookerdog, hehe, I can't wait.


----------



## joatmon (Jan 28, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> 11. The weight of the world bears down on Troll.



Tommie,

I hereby christen thee, ATLAS, man of STIHL.

joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 28, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> I hereby christen thee, ATLAS, man of STIHL.
> 
> joat




Are you saying Lake is a Stihl man, your kidding,LOL


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 28, 2008)

He must mean Charles Atlas..:monkey:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 28, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> He must mean Charles Atlas..:monkey:



Let me see your bicep Lake,LOL


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hmmm... O.K., we're friends, but......


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 28, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Hmmm... O.K., we're friends, but......


----------



## joatmon (Jan 28, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Hmmm... O.K., we're friends, but......



I'm steppin' out now. You boys turn out the light when you're ...... ah ......... finished.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey... I got quoted in Joat's sig lolololol


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 29, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Hey... I got quoted in Joat's sig lolololol



Gee whiz Andy,,,,,,, Its only been like that for the last few weeks or so???? :monkey: 

I Stihl like the one that says "Don't hit Anything with a hammer!!!!!" LOL!!!

So Tom,,,, I'm with the Joatmon on this point,,,,,

Where is the Story??????    opcorn:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Gee whiz Andy,,,,,,, Its only been like that for the last few weeks or so???? :monkey:
> 
> I Stihl like the one that says "Don't hit Anything with a hammer!!!!!" LOL!!!
> 
> ...



I'm still waiting to see Lake's bicep, then Joat will come along with a story I'm sure,LOL


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 29, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie ole boy,
> 
> You at Club Bed or somethin'? You're comin' up short on the Chainsaw Chronicles.
> 
> ...



No prob Joat. You just can't keep a good man down. Stay tuned, it may get ugly before I get some answers.....


----------



## joatmon (Jan 29, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> No prob Joat. You just can't keep a good man down. Stay tuned, it may get ugly before I get some answers.....



Andy: Otis, you fellin' better now?

Otis: I reckon so Andy.

Andy: Barn, take the key and let Otis go home.

Barney: Andy, he's just gonna do it again.

Andy: Barney, just open up the cell.

Barney: Should I let Brian out too?

Tommie: Sure!

Woodie: No way!

Rodney: Can't we all get along?

joat: Yep, get along now.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 29, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I'm still waiting to see Lake's bicep, then Joat will come along with a story I'm sure,LOL



I know you like to assign "pet" names, but what are we really talking about here.. :monkey:




Here's mine, flacid.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> I know you like to assign "pet" names, but what are we really talking about here.. :monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joat said you was Atlas, I wanna see the biceps,LOL


----------



## joatmon (Jan 29, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> I hereby christen thee, ATLAS, man of STIHL.
> 
> joat





THALL10326 said:


> Joat said you was Atlas, I wanna see the biceps,LOL



Tommie,

Hey dum dum. Read the post again. You're Atlas, although you're doing a poor job of acting the part.

With upmost respect, undying devotion and a desire to preserve the American way,

joat


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 29, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Joat said you was Atlas, I wanna see the biceps,LOL



No, you said BICEP. I don't known what type of guy you think I am, but you're not seeing BOTH!


To satisfy your lust, here's a slightly more ridged view - note that 14 inches doesn't even come close to my size.


----------



## joatmon (Jan 29, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> No, you said BICEP. I don't known what type of guy you think I am, but you're not seeing BOTH!
> 
> 
> To satisfy your lust, here's a slightly more ridged view - note that 14 inches doesn't even come close to my size.



14"? Looks like 17". I'll see if ST is available for a 'reading'.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> No, you said BICEP. I don't known what type of guy you think I am, but you're not seeing BOTH!
> 
> 
> To satisfy your lust, here's a slightly more ridged view - note that 14 inches doesn't even come close to my size.



LOLOLOLOL, awwwwwwwwww I wanna see both,LOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

joatmon said:


> 14"? Looks like 17". I'll see if ST is available for a 'reading'.



Yup get Sawtroll to get his weight book and measuring devices, I think that bicep is more like 16 and 3/4 and .25.,LOLOLOL


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 29, 2008)

Note how I got that extra pop - the fingernails are a "hint":greenchainsaw:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 29, 2008)

joatmon said:


> 14"? Looks like 17". I'll see if ST is available for a 'reading'.



I didn't want to boast..


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Note how I got that extra pop - the fingernails are a "hint":greenchainsaw:



The fingernails were the first thing I noticed, would cause a major pump up I'm sure. That reminds, I got alitte something for ya Lake, check your e-mail in about one minute,hehe, its a goodie..


----------



## joatmon (Jan 29, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> I didn't want to boast..



Ah, yes. Modesty. It's not just for little school girls anymore.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 29, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Ah, yes. Modesty. It's not just for little school girls anymore.



It was the girls I was trying to protect. No point in setting unrealistic expectations.:jawdrop:


----------



## joatmon (Jan 29, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> It was the girls I was trying to protect. No point in setting unrealistic expectations.:jawdrop:



click ..... Hear that?

That unmistakable sound from Leesburg when a certain Demi DVD is inserted into Tommie's DVD player.

And with that, I remember those famous words, "Ask not what your Demi DVD can do for you, but what can you do for your Demi DVD".


----------



## belgian (Jan 29, 2008)

This secret talk of the average american dealer is becoming way to complicated for me...  

I think I am off to the garage and tinker some on a stubborn old jonnyred ...:stupid:


----------



## joatmon (Jan 29, 2008)

belgian said:


> This secret talk of the average american dealer is becoming way to complicated for me...
> 
> I think I am off to the garage and tinker some on a stubborn old jonnyred ...:stupid:



Stick around. The average IQ will plummet if you leave.

Roland, remember your infamous thread, "da Belgian and ....da Beast !!!". Hehe. I'm in 'the club'


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Hey dum dum. Read the post again. You're Atlas, although you're doing a poor job of acting the part.
> 
> ...



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I thought you meant Lake was Atlas. Ya know Joat I'm very depressed of late. Yesterday I got my doo cut and under all that beautiful dark brown glossey hair was some grey. It landed in my lap as the man chiseled away cutting through the doo glue. Then today I went and got my driver license re-newed. The cute young lady said please read the top line "sir". That really hurt my feelings for I thought man she's got a nice butt. Then to top that I couldn't even see the top line. I had to pull out my specs and putem on to read the top line. She goes "sir" do you wear those when driving, I said no, I do my driving most times in the dark. She never even laffed but did snarl at me. Now my new license say I must wear "corrective lens" when driving. Man I tell ya this getting old tant easy for a mass of pure luv muscle man like myself, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Woodie (Jan 29, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> I hereby christen thee, ATLAS, man of STIHL.
> 
> joat



The homo-eroticism present in this thread, from the above quote forward, is truly disturbing...Stihl camp must put a man through many, many changes...


.


----------



## joatmon (Jan 29, 2008)

Woodie said:


> The homo-eroticism present in this thread, from the above quote forward, is truly disturbing...Stihl camp must put a man through many, many changes...
> 
> 
> .



Hum. Must be a Michigan thing. In Virginny and the Carolinas, we don't cotton to that stuff.

Sorry for your obvious confusion.


----------



## joatmon (Jan 29, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I thought you meant Lake was Atlas. Ya know Joat I'm very depressed of late. Yesterday I got my doo cut and under all that beautiful dark brown glossey hair was some grey. It landed in my lap as the man chiseled away cutting through the doo glue. Then today I went and got my driver license re-newed. The cute young lady said please read the top line "sir". That really hurt my feelings for I thought man she's got a nice butt. Then to top that I couldn't even see the top line. I had to pull out my specs and putem on to read the top line. She goes "sir" do you wear those when driving, I said no, I do my driving most times in the dark. She never even laffed but did snarl at me. Now my new license say I must wear "corrective lens" when driving. Man I tell ya this getting old tant easy for a mass of pure luv muscle man like myself, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Tommie,

Sorry to be so blunt, but sometimes a point has to be made. With the 'grey' and that 'sir' stuff, maybe there's something to it. Have you changed peanut butter, or your banana brand lately.? Whatcha using to clean parts? Are you changing your socks on a regular basis? Don't worry buddy. We're here to help you get through this.

joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Sorry to be so blunt, but sometimes a point has to be made. With the 'grey' and that 'sir' stuff, maybe there's something to it. Have you changed peanut butter, or your banana brand lately.? Whatcha using to clean parts? Are you changing your socks on a regular basis? Don't worry buddy. We're here to help you get through this.
> 
> joat



I've really gotton a taste for pasta lately. I don't know if its because I was watching those Italians on the Sorpranos or because its not fried with loads of grease like I used to like. The doctor told me, he said "sir" too much grease is not good for you. I said well I guess the ole pigs in the pen at the house will take that as good news won't they. He never even smiled, getting old sucks, especailly when under all these wrinkles is mounds of luv muscle for the ladies, oh my what a shame, whats a man to do, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, hand me my pills Joat, I need a nap,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

Woodie said:


> The homo-eroticism present in this thread, from the above quote forward, is truly disturbing...Stihl camp must put a man through many, many changes...
> 
> 
> .



You big dummy, its called panty lure, pulled you right out the closet,LOL


----------



## belgian (Jan 29, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Stick around. The average IQ will plummet if you leave.



 Thanks, Tom is gonna hate you for that though...LOL.




> Roland, remember your infamous thread, "da Belgian and ....da Beast !!!". Hehe. I'm in 'the club'



Well I'll be dayuuuum ... seems you got the same bug as me then... collecting plenty of hp....:greenchainsaw: 
Do you intend to meet with Hoss and join him at whopping Tommy's behind ...


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

belgian said:


> Thanks, Tom is gonna hate for that....LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All whoppers are welcome, bring your own band aids,LOLOL


----------



## joatmon (Jan 29, 2008)

belgian said:


> Thanks, Tom is gonna hate you for that though...LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





THALL10326 said:


> All whoppers are welcome, bring your own band aids,LOLOL



Well, well. I imagine Hoss, Tommie, Roland and ole joat could have fun with them big ole Macs and Stihls. I'm gonna learn to use that Silvey so I can put yall 'on the trailer'.

Cheers,  

joat


----------



## belgian (Jan 29, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> All whoppers are welcome, bring your own band aids,LOLOL



Welp, the ole man is still remaining a brave soul I see... must be the luv muscle that keeps you going, LOLOL.........


----------



## joatmon (Jan 29, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I've really gotton a taste for pasta lately. I don't know if its because I was watching those Italians on the Sorpranos or because its not fried with loads of grease like I used to like. The doctor told me, he said "sir" too much grease is not good for you. I said well I guess the ole pigs in the pen at the house will take that as good news won't they. He never even smiled, getting old sucks, especailly when under all these wrinkles is mounds of luv muscle for the ladies, oh my what a shame, whats a man to do, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, hand me my pills Joat, I need a nap,LOL



Tommie,

Remember that if you sleep more than 4 hours with that new-fangled pill, Demi said be sure to call!

Dr. joat


----------



## joatmon (Jan 29, 2008)

belgian said:


> Welp, the ole man is still remaining a brave soul I see... must be the luv muscle that keeps you going, LOLOL.........



Keep it quiet. Woodie may be peeping or lurking.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Remember that if you sleep more than 4 hours with that new-fangled pill, Demi said be sure to call!
> 
> Dr. joat



More pills, more pills,lolololol


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

belgian said:


> Welp, the ole man is still remaining a brave soul I see... must be the luv muscle that keeps you going, LOLOL.........



Masses of luv muscle, my my, I may never die,LOL


----------



## Woodie (Jan 29, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> You big dummy, its called panty lure, pulled you right out the closet,LOL



They play a lot of Pet Shop Boys at Stihl Camp, don't they, Tom?


.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 29, 2008)

belgian said:


> Welp, the ole man is still remaining a brave soul I see... must be the luv muscle that keeps you going, LOLOL.........



Dang Belgian...don't tell me they got YOU too!!!

.


----------



## joatmon (Jan 29, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> You big dummy, its called panty lure, pulled you right out the closet,LOL



Tommie,

They're bittin' tonight. You're over your limit already. Yep, throw 'em back.

joat


----------



## manual (Jan 29, 2008)

This truly is a amazing story.

Tom has taken along time to tell it.

I'm with Dennis. Does someone have the book so I can read it .

I don't know if Tom is going to live long enough to finish what he started.


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 29, 2008)

He better get going because in a couple of days he has a package ariving and you won't see him for awhile. MY PLAN IS WORKING. lol


----------



## Woodie (Jan 29, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> I hereby christen thee, ATLAS, man of STIHL.
> 
> joat



Hey Manual...

I hereby christen thee, THOR, man of JRED.

Oh, wait...I take that back...I can't do that because we both like girls...




.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 29, 2008)

I feel an urge to join this tread, but it is hard to get a grip on it, without beeing online at all times......:jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

manual said:


> This truly is a amazing story.
> 
> Tom has taken along time to tell it.
> 
> ...



If your with Dennis tell him I said hi and I asked how was his 10 days in the slammer. Round one goes to me, ask him if he's liked to try another round,LOL

Yes the story is amazing, that you are correct. In the next few chapters we're gonna see the genius of ole Daddy Stihl blossom and get credit for starting a complete small power equipment industry. Hang tight Manual, I'll getter done.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Hey Manual...
> 
> I hereby christen thee, THOR, man of JRED.
> 
> ...



I got e-mail today Woodie. Seems you've been caught doing hanky panky with Mission Impossible,LOL I'll send it to ya, you will die,LOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> He better get going because in a couple of days he has a package ariving and you won't see him for awhile. MY PLAN IS WORKING. lol




Thats ok, I can watch the Sorpranos for 5 hours a nite then its back to the story, unless you got more series to send, hmmmmmmmm,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Dang Belgian...don't tell me they got YOU too!!!
> 
> .



Whatcha talking bout you low life heathen, all the men of high moral fiber are on the Stihl team. Now that utter outfit your on well think about it, your there, whats that tell ya,LOLOLOL


----------



## Woodie (Jan 29, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Whatcha talking bout you low life heathen, all the men of high moral fiber are on the Stihl team. Now that utter outfit your on well think about it, your there, whats that tell ya,LOLOLOL



Well for starters, that tells you it's the "straight" team... 


.


----------



## manual (Jan 29, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> If your with Dennis tell him I said hi and I asked how was his 10 days in the slammer. Round one goes to me, ask him if he's liked to try another round,LOL
> 
> Yes the story is amazing, that you are correct. In the next few chapters we're gonna see the genius of ole Daddy Stihl blossom and get credit for starting a complete small power equipment industry. Hang tight Manual, I'll getter done.



Now you be good our I will make Tony call you three times a day. Hehehehe

What I was refering to was Dennis saying.
He would read the book .

I don't no nothing about him being in jail. Hope you left your girly rags ther for him to look at.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Well for starters, that tells you it's the "straight" team...
> 
> 
> .




Straight huh, I seriously question that due to the flower child colors of the Wild Things,LOLOL


----------



## manual (Jan 29, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Hey Manual...
> 
> I hereby christen thee, THOR, man of JRED.
> 
> ...



You got that right.
I'd rather be mortal and enjoy.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey...where the h3ll's 2K...I believe he's out of the gray-bar hotel as well...


----------



## manual (Jan 29, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Hey...where the h3ll's 2K...I believe he's out of the gray-bar hotel as well...



Dennis has him pinned to the wall. and won't let him go. LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

manual said:


> Now you be good our I will make Tony call you three times a day. Hehehehe
> 
> What I was refering to was Dennis saying.
> He would read the book .
> ...




I was nice enuff to leave him some good girle books, unlike him I'm a gent, I don't delibertly try to get people banned like he did me by reporting all my replies to posts he planted for my replies. Backfired on him and rightly so.

The book can be had very easily Manual. I have none to sell and I'm not selling on the site but anyone who wants one should obviously know who to contact. Also there is a awful lot of fine printed paragraphs in the book between the main print. I haven't added all those for it would then take me forever to type it. Alot of good back and forth talk in those small print paragraphs, get the book.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Hey...where the h3ll's 2K...I believe he's out of the gray-bar hotel as well...



2000 told me he was gonna wipe the floor with you and even gave me a free ticket to watch,LOL I must admit you and him put on some good shows. He's out the slammer but haven't seen him posting much yet. Soon as he knows your itching for a whipping he'll be here, no fear..


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 29, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Hey...where the h3ll's 2K...I believe he's out of the gray-bar hotel as well...



what did his husband say.


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 29, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> 2000 told me he was gonna wipe the floor with you and even gave me a free ticket to watch,LOL I must admit you and him put on some good shows. He's out the slammer but haven't seen him posting much yet. Soon as he knows your itching for a whipping he'll be here, no fear..



I hope he's back soon nice to have another whipping boy around.


----------



## manual (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh o0k I asked for that.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> I feel an urge to join this tread, but it is hard to get a grip on it, without beeing online at all times......:jawdrop: :jawdrop:




Join in SawTroll, the story is just now getting ready to get good. Topping that all the guys seem to be having fun toying with each other just like in the ole Prince thread so join in. Just because Woodie is here is no reason to stay away,LOLOLOL


----------



## manual (Jan 29, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> 2000 told me he was gonna wipe the floor with you and even gave me a free ticket to watch,LOL I must admit you and him put on some good shows. He's out the slammer but haven't seen him posting much yet. Soon as he knows your itching for a whipping he'll be here, no fear..



Sorry woodie, 2k can't sit down to type. Give him time.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> I hope he's back soon nice to have another whipping boy around.




Ewwwwwwwwwwww you and Woodie are both doomed,hehe


----------



## Woodie (Jan 29, 2008)

manual said:


> Sorry woodie, 2k can't sit down to type. Give him time.



        


Hey...no wonder it's taking so long for Tommy to get the story out...


.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 29, 2008)

3 on 1? Let's even out the odds. Oh, I forgot, it's more like 5 Stihls to every so slowww jred. 


Tommy, what new saw did Joat get?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 29, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> I hope he's back soon nice to have another whipping boy around.



Which one of you turds wanna get smacked first?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 29, 2008)

manual said:


> Sorry woodie, 2k can't sit down to type. Give him time.



Speaking of time, I'm Stihl waiting to see that saw run.......


----------



## Woodie (Jan 29, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Which one of you turds wanna get smacked first?



Tommy, joat...you heard him...answer the man!!


.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> 3 on 1? Let's even out the odds. Oh, I forgot, it's more like 5 Stihls to every so slowww jred.
> 
> 
> Tommy, what new saw did Joat get?



Don't worry, The Stihl Family surely isn't gonna let that other mob family do in one of our own, tant no way, your safe as can be around that bunch over on skid row,LOL

2000 check your e-mail and take a look at Woodie starring in Mission Impossible,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

I didn't know Joat got a new saw, I'll have to ask him about that..


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 29, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Tommy, joat...you heard him...answer the man!!
> 
> 
> .



That was a quote from your lover book, one of the "turds" I was talkin' 'bout was you also.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Tommy, joat...you heard him...answer the man!!
> 
> 
> .



Hey Woodie I didn't know you was a movie star. 2000 is gonna tell us what he thinks of your starring role in just a second,


----------



## manual (Jan 29, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Which one of you turds wanna get smacked first?



stand up when you say that, and put the salad dressing away.
Your making me nervous.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 29, 2008)

*poor woodie*



THALL10326 said:


> 2000 check your e-mail and take a look at Woodie starring in Mission Impossible,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:




Good gawd, that woodie is one sick man.:jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## manual (Jan 29, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Speaking of time, I'm Stihl waiting to see that saw run.......



What saw is that? yours?


----------



## Woodie (Jan 29, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> That was a quote from your lover book, one of the "turds" I was talkin' 'bout was you also.



Hey, don't look at me..._you're_ the turd-smacker... 



.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 29, 2008)

manual said:


> What saw is that? yours?



Naw, all mine run, and run darn good too. Ask around, you will find out....


----------



## manual (Jan 29, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Naw, all mine run, and run darn good too. Ask around, you will find out....



You got the runs? Don't think I want to find out why.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 29, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Hey, don't look at me..._you're_ the turd-smacker...
> 
> 
> 
> .



Dude, you don't have any room to say nothing now. Poor, sick woodie.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey 2K...speaking of turd-smacking...how was prison? 


.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 29, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Hey 2K...speaking of turd-smacking...how was prison?
> 
> 
> .



That last scene of you looked like pure hel* to me, nothing compared to prison.


----------



## manual (Jan 29, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Hey 2K...speaking of turd-smacking...how was prison?
> 
> 
> .



Give him time to answer, He said something about finger licking good.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 29, 2008)

manual said:


> Give him time to answer, He said something about finger licking good.



I understand the mods caught him trying to Shawshank his way out of prison. It was easy to figure out, once he put up that giant picture of Rock Hudson...


.


----------



## manual (Jan 29, 2008)

Well I don't know what 2k did to go to jail.
But I'm glad your back with us in good spirits.
Well got to go now.
I'll be heading down State in the morning and it looks like were in for some nasty weather.
Bye All


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

*uhhhhhhhhh Woodie*

Woodie I sent you the e-mail containing the topic of your stardom. Now as you know I've been watching the Sorpranos of late and have learned a few tricks about making money. Things like murder, twisting arms, breaking necks and of course blackmail. Now you being one of my dearest friends I would never hurt you. However I would indeed blackmail you for every penny you got you low life. So tell ya what. Since I'm a nice guy you send me $20,000 in unmarked bills and I will not send that vid to the other 20,000 members, now thats a deal Woodie. You got 24hrs sucker,LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


(relax Woodie, I'm only teasing,LOL)


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 29, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Woodie I sent you the e-mail containing the topic of your stardom. Now as you know I've been watching the Sorpranos of late and have learned a few tricks about making money. Things like murder, twisting arms, breaking necks and of course blackmail. Now you being one of my dearest friends I would never hurt you. However I would indeed blackmail you for every penny you got you low life. So tell ya what. Since I'm a nice guy you send me $20,000 in unmarked bills and I will not send that vid to the other 20,000 members, now thats a deal Woodie. You got 24hrs sucker,LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> (relax Woodie, I'm only teasing,LOL)



He's bound to throw in the towel after seeing that.:jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> He's bound to throw in the towel after seeing that.:jawdrop: :jawdrop:




Ya think. I'm really testing his sense of humor aren't I,LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 29, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Ya think. I'm really testing his sense of humor aren't I,LOLOLOLOLOLOL



Ha, I doubt he has anymore "sense" after that. He already has 1 handicap by running dem red boogers "they" call saws.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Woodie (Jan 29, 2008)

For those of you who actually played that movie, I'm afraid I have a little bad news for you.

You are almost assuredly now infected with the WmvDownloader-A virus. Although that itself is a pretty old virus, there is a brand new variant spreading around the web as of this weekend, so unless you updated your virus-checker's .dat files either yesterday or today, you were unprotected against the virus, and you have been infected. By chance, I updated mine last night, and the virus checker wouldn't let the video play.

I checked-up on it, and the virus doesn't damage your computer in any way, but it goes through your contact list and randomly sends e-mails of the movie file to your contact list. Basically anyone who you've sent e-mails to, or have sent them to you. It grabs that list and hits your e-mail server using the both the pop3 and smtp protocols.

It then erases the record of the sent e-mail. And like many of the latest viruses, it can cover its tracks while its operating, so if you notice your computer acting slowly and check the system processes, it will not show itself.

Best thing you guys could do at this point is disconnect your internet connection until you can eliminate the virus.

Sorry boys!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

Woodie said:


> For those of you who actually played that movie, I'm afraid I have a little bad news for you.
> 
> You are almost assuredly now infected with the WmvDownloader-A virus. Although that itself is a pretty old virus, there is a brand new variant spreading around the web as of this weekend, so unless you updated your virus-checker's .dat files either yesterday or today, you were unprotected against the virus, and you have been infected. By chance, I updated mine last night, and the virus checker wouldn't let the video play.
> 
> ...



Are you serious, good grief, I got that thing this morning, grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Woodie (Jan 29, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Are you serious, good grief, I got that thing this morning, grrrrrrrrrrrrr



Tommy, I'm serious...you need to disconnect your internet connection right away...no joke!! While you're sitting here blabbing with me, it's still spreading!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Tommy, I'm serious...you need to disconnect your internet connection right away...no joke!! While you're sitting here blabbing with me, it's still spreading!!!



Done!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

Got me a little Wood bug on my screen, hehehehe


----------



## Woodie (Jan 29, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Done!!



So I guess I took a little page out of the Spike60 rulebook...my post about the virus was, in his words, "completely unencumbered by facts."

So if ol' 2K happens to log on any time in the next, I don't know...FOREVER, after he's done chasing this "virus," maybe he'll see this.

Then again...maybe not...

*BRAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!*

Woodie layin' the *SMACK DOWN!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

Woodie said:


> So I guess I took a little page out of the Spike60 rulebook...my post about the virus was, in his words, "completely unencumbered by facts."
> 
> So if ol' 2K happens to log on any time in the next, I don't know...FOREVER, after he's done chasing this "virus," maybe he'll see this.
> 
> ...



    
You gotsa PAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOLOLOL


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 29, 2008)

Woodie said:


> So I guess I took a little page out of the Spike60 rulebook...my post about the virus was, in his words, "completely unencumbered by facts."
> 
> So if ol' 2K happens to log on any time in the next, I don't know...FOREVER, after he's done chasing this "virus," maybe he'll see this.
> 
> ...



So it was you in the video? I will start a charity to find a new ole lady for ya. I could sell one of these 440's and buy you a nice 'un.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 29, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> So it was you in the video? I will start a charity to find a new ole lady for ya. I could sell one of these 440's and buy you a nice 'un.



Oh man I took you two to the HOOOOOOP!!!


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 29, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Oh man I took you two to the HOOOOOOP!!!



Taking the stihl heads down. I don't know how much father 2k wants to go down though.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 29, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Taking the stihl heads down. I don't know how much father 2k wants to go down though.



Him and ol' Tommy are in your capable hands now Book...I gotta hit the hay.

Don't let neither one of them heathens up!

Peace out,
Woodie


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Oh man I took you two to the HOOOOOOP!!!



After carefull consideration me and the board here all decided since there is no virus, we, the board and me, would take it upon ourselves to send the "revealing va diddy o" to all 4 billion computers worldwide. We did so with one thought in mind, HE'S GOTSA PAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tomorrow a one said MR WOODIE will be a household name throughout the entire world,LOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Him and ol' Tommy are in your capable hands now Book...I gotta hit the hay.
> 
> Don't let neither one of them heathens up!
> 
> ...



Hey Woodie fore ya go to bed turn on the nightly news,LOLOLOL


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 29, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Taking the stihl heads down. I don't know how much father 2k wants to go down though.



Was that you on the bottom?:jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 29, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Was that you on the bottom?:jawdrop: :jawdrop:



No that was one of your stihls were they always like to be on the bottom


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 29, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> After carefull consideration me and the board here all decided since there is no virus, we, the board and me, would take it upon ourselves to send the "revealing va diddy o" to all 4 billion computers worldwide. We did so with one thought in mind, HE'S GOTSA PAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tomorrow a one said MR WOODIE will be a household name throughout the entire world,LOLOL



Mr Wood will be ruined, he is down on his knee's praying, NOOOOOOOO.

Woodie>


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 29, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Mr Wood will be ruined, he is down on his knee's praying, NOOOOOOOO.
> 
> Woodie>



Mr wood has the dog in his corner. No way he's going down.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Mr Wood will be ruined, he is down on his knee's praying, NOOOOOOOO.
> 
> Woodie>



Channels 4, 5, 7, 9, 20, 26, 32, ESPN, THE HISTORY CHANNEL, HBO, Cimamax, IFC and 1000 of others have recieved the va diddy o in question. Its all over the world at an alarming rate. There are camera crews rushing to Woodies house, all wanting to see if he's what, yup, still alive,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Mr wood has the dog in his corner. No way he's going down.



Booker its good to see your always willing to help out Woodie, you should go help him, he has hands full, trust me,LOLOLOL


----------



## bookerdog (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry boys the wife wants me to join her in the hot tub. Sounds more fun then sticking around hear.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 29, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> No that was one of your stihls were they always like to be on the bottom



Naw, you and woodie tried to hide it. I guess it ended up like your 575, failed, MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Sorry boys the wife wants me to join her in the hot tub. Sounds more fun then sticking around hear.



Have fun ole boy. Woodie and that gal in the va diddy o would need a pond to make a hot tub,LOLOL

(Booker have you seen the video?)


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 29, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Sorry boys the wife wants me to join her in the hot tub. Sounds more fun then sticking around hear.



You call Woodie your wife now? YUCK!!!! I'm gonna throw up...........


----------



## belgian (Jan 30, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> I feel an urge to join this tread, but it is hard to get a grip on it, without beeing online at all times......:jawdrop: :jawdrop:




Hey Niko, no problem man, you can play along and no need to have insight...

basically it's plain simple : you got the good guys (mostly stihl heads like Tom, Lake, Joat, etc), and you have the bad guys (mostly Jonsered and husky lovers such as Woodie, Manual, Bookerdog, etc).

There's of course the ugly guys like 2K and Dennis, but joining their camp may get you banned.... 

And of course there's the guys with high moral fibre, who can switch sides to their liking and get away with it..., like myself... 

Take your pic...:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## belgian (Jan 30, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Dang Belgian...don't tell me they got YOU too!!!
> 
> .



No worries, Woody. I am just pretending... Once I get my hands on the $$$$$$$ Thall still owes me and has buried in his backyard, I shall let you know what island in the pacific you can send me that new 2171 of yours ...


----------



## joatmon (Jan 30, 2008)

belgian said:


> Hey Niko, no problem man, you can play along and no need to have insight...
> 
> basically it's plain simple : you got the good guys (mostly stihl heads like Tom, Lake, Joat, etc), and you have the bad guys (mostly Jonsered and husky lovers such as Woodie, Manual, Bookerdog, etc).
> 
> ...



The Good, the Bad, the Ugly and the Belgian Waffler.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 30, 2008)

joatmon said:


> The Good, the Bad, the Ugly and the Belgian Waffler.



Joat, what new peice did you get?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 30, 2008)

belgian said:


> No worries, Woody. I am just pretending... Once I get my hands on the $$$$$$$ Thall still owes me and has buried in his backyard, I shall let you know what island in the pacific you can send me that new 2171 of yours ...



You'd have a better chance of getting your hands on Hope diamond than you will getting that money, yes I got it buried that deep,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## belgian (Jan 30, 2008)

belgian said:


> There's of course the ugly guys like 2K and Dennis, but joining their camp may get you banned....




The inkt of my post was not dry yet, as 2K got his butt in the slammer again...what a coincidence...  


:stupid:


----------



## Woodie (Jan 30, 2008)

belgian said:


> The inkt of my post was not dry yet, as 2K got his butt in the slammer again...what a coincidence...
> 
> 
> :stupid:



DANGIT 2K!!! It is no frickin' fun pickin' on you if you ain't here to defend yourself!! (Although you never really do such a good job anyway, but it's okay, cause we see the effort...)

Aaaaaaaanywhoo, whatever it is you keep doin', DO LESS OF IT!!

Okay boys, I think I got him bought into that "no fun if not here to defend himself" bit...let's let him have it!


.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 30, 2008)

Woodie said:


> DANGIT 2K!!! It is no frickin' fun pickin' on you if you ain't here to defend yourself!! (Although you never really do such a good job anyway, but it's okay, cause we see the effort...)
> 
> Aaaaaaaanywhoo, whatever it is you keep doin', DO LESS OF IT!!
> 
> ...



Watch it sucker, 2000 is a man of high moral fiber, something you surely wouldn't understand but anyway,hehe, 2000 is part of the Stihl Family on the upper side of town, you mess with him and you'll be WACKED, of course you will suffer first,LOL


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 31, 2008)

So...are we back on with STIHL story or what? What's the deal Mr. Tom T. Hall Incorporated? opcorn:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 31, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> So...are we back on with STIHL story or what? What's the deal Mr. Tom T. Hall Incorporated? opcorn:



Now that I'm a bonified ole geezer I need more naps. I'm still crushed that the little girl at the DMV called me sir instead of sexy,


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 31, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Now that I'm a bonified ole geezer I need more naps. I'm still crushed that the little girl at the DMV called me sir instead of sexy,



Now, Tom...you've worked long and hard to be an old geezer and don't you go feeling bad about it! As for the girl at the DMV...atleast she didn't call you gramps. Although, that will probably come next week...but don't you worry about it none too much! Besides, Granpa Tom T. Hall Inc. has a ring to it! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 1, 2008)

belgian said:


> Hey Niko, no problem man, you can play along and no need to have insight...
> 
> basically it's plain simple : you got the good guys (mostly stihl heads like Tom, Lake, Joat, etc), and you have the bad guys (mostly Jonsered and husky lovers such as Woodie, Manual, Bookerdog, etc).
> 
> ...



I may have a problem, as I like both the good, the bad and the ugly ones....:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 1, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> I may have a problem, as I like both the good, the bad and the ugly ones....:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



In the end, we all can get along.


----------



## bookerdog (Feb 1, 2008)

Tom got a package and now where stihl not going to hear the rest of the story. YA HO


----------



## Woodie (Feb 1, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> In the end, we all can get along.



I understand that, where you been over the last week or so, you've been getting a "long in the end" right plenty...

*BRAHAHAHAHA!!!!*


.


----------



## bookerdog (Feb 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I understand that, where you been over the last week or so, you've been getting a "long in the end" right plenty...
> 
> *BRAHAHAHAHA!!!!*
> 
> ...



Has 2k been at the stihl sausage factory.


----------



## chowdozer (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks like the Husky boy's thread fell off the radar screen and they're converting to Stihl now!

Good job TOM!!!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 1, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> Has 2k been at the stihl sausage factory.



I've been waiting to punch you in the ear hole.:blob5: :sword:


----------



## OLY-JIM (Feb 2, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> I've been waiting to punch you in the ear hole.:blob5: :sword:



2K, I see you're back from the hinterlands...what did they throw the cuffs on yah for this time ole buddy? :hmm3grin2orange: 

Nevermind, don't answer that...lest you'll be singing the Folsom Prison blues again. Welcome back!


----------



## OLY-JIM (Feb 2, 2008)

Woodie said:


> For those of you who actually played that movie, I'm afraid I have a little bad news for you.
> 
> You are almost assuredly now infected with the WmvDownloader-A virus. Although that itself is a pretty old virus, there is a brand new variant spreading around the web as of this weekend, so unless you updated your virus-checker's .dat files either yesterday or today, you were unprotected against the virus, and you have been infected. By chance, I updated mine last night, and the virus checker wouldn't let the video play.
> 
> ...



Good grief! A Jred / Husky man spreading a virus...what else is knew!


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 2, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Now, Tom...you've worked long and hard to be an old geezer and don't you go feeling bad about it! As for the girl at the DMV...atleast she didn't call you gramps. Although, that will probably come next week...but don't you worry about it none too much! Besides, Granpa Tom T. Hall Inc. has a ring to it! :hmm3grin2orange:



It only gets worse Jim, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, look what I got today.


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 2, 2008)

*I asked Tony about it, this is what he said*







I feel better now,LOL


----------



## OLY-JIM (Feb 2, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> It only gets worse Jim, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, look what I got today.



lolololololololol...that settles it Tom, you're officially an old codger...AARP says so! lolololololol Break out the checker board, read'n glasses, and park yourself down in front of the local barber shop and enjoy life! Tell stories of how you were once a chainsaw man of distinction. Ogle the ladies in between taking your arthritis meds, and sip your white lightning when your care nurse isn't around.

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

You know...Tony said, "Don't Worry", but...I'm not sure ole Tony knew you were a card carrying member of AARP...worry Tom...worry my friend! 

Second thought...he!l with it...go get yourself a hot rod and chase them ladies like the 19 year olds!

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

I think I'm gonna go pop myself a frosty cold beverage in honor of your new found youth!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 2, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> 2K, I see you're back from the hinterlands...what did they throw the cuffs on yah for this time ole buddy? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Nevermind, don't answer that...lest you'll be singing the Folsom Prison blues again. Welcome back!



Can't say here:taped: :Eye: :Eye: 

But I do like Johnny Cash.


----------



## hoss (Feb 2, 2008)

joatmon said:


> The Good, the Bad, the Ugly and the Belgian Waffler.



Dats funny right der.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Feb 3, 2008)

Tom,
I haven't noticed, how is the Husky thread you started going?


----------



## Just Mow (Feb 3, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Tom,
> I haven't noticed, how is the Husky thread you started going?



since they quit selling Poulan in Home Depot, we ran out of stuff to discuss on that thread.


----------



## Just Mow (Feb 3, 2008)

Brad, did your present arrive yet.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Feb 3, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> since they quit selling Poulan in Home Depot, we ran out of stuff to discuss on that thread.



Maybe they'll pick up J-Red?
opcorn:


----------



## Just Mow (Feb 3, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Maybe they'll pick up J-Red?
> opcorn:



good possibility. I hear it is happening in the north.


----------



## SAWITALL (Feb 9, 2008)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Just Mow (Feb 9, 2008)

Where the :censored: is Tom
Where the :censored: is Tom
Where the :censored: is Tom


----------



## Woodie (Feb 9, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Good grief! A Jred / Husky man spreading a virus...what else is knew!




I didn't distribute the "virus file" to anyone...Tom did...and he's a stihlhead.
It wasn't a virus anyway.
But Tom believed me, so he paniced,
Which was what I was going for in the first place,
So naturally...a Jred man won.
Plus it was a truly, truly disgusting video.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 9, 2008)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Tom,
> I haven't noticed, how is the Husky thread you started going?



I don't like the center of your avatar - reminds me of something bad.....


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 9, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Where the :censored: is Tom
> Where the :censored: is Tom
> Where the :censored: is Tom



Ditto!!!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 9, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I feel better now,LOL



Tony is just cool - I love that series!!!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 9, 2008)

Woodie said:


> I didn't distribute the "virus file" to anyone...Tom did...and he's a stihlhead.
> It wasn't a virus anyway.
> But Tom believed me, so he paniced,
> Which was what I was going for in the first place,
> ...



Ha, beleived you, since when did I ever beleive anything you ever said ya knuckle head. May a vid of you riding a big whale appear from out of the blue, wait a minute, it already did,LOL, gotcha,hehe


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 9, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Tony is just cool - I love that series!!!!!



So true Troll, its a masterpeice of a series. Between gearing up for spring at work and watching the Sorpranos in the evening I've been distracted somewhat but no fear I'll get back to story soon.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Feb 10, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> I don't like the center of your avatar - reminds me of something bad.....



Only bad in the wrong hands.
BTW, I have a lot of opinions I don't share.
Unless, of coarse, I'm asked.


----------



## jra1100 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Soprano's banned*

I move that anyone who sends Tom more Soprano's tapes is permanently banned from the AS site. Is there a second to the motion? JR


----------



## Just Mow (Feb 10, 2008)

jra1100 said:


> I move that anyone who sends Tom more Soprano's tapes is permanently banned from the AS site. Is there a second to the motion? JR



I will agree with you on this.


----------



## Tzed250 (Feb 10, 2008)

Tom is seriously obsessed...opcorn:


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 10, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> THALL10326 said:
> 
> 
> > Andreas Stihl is released from internment on March 9,1948, but he is not yet in possession of his company. He returns to Neustadt and devotes his time to his employees in particular. He proposes that employees who have health complaints or who are suffering from mal-nutrition should recieve additional provisions. Groceries are still rationed in Germany. Anyone who wants to buy bread, potatoes, and other items needs ration cards that are issued by the administration. These cards were due to food shortages throughtout Germany.
> ...


----------



## super3 (Feb 10, 2008)

*NO MORE DVD's*

OK! we're back to the story.


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 15, 2008)

One of the first actions of the reinstated owner is on behalf of the employees. In their interests he joins the new Waiblingen District Building Society on September 24. Its objective is to creat living space by converting lofts and completing discontinued, half-finished buildings. In addition, a non-profit housing society is founded somewhat later. Only company employees can become members. With the assistance of the company, the housing society builds two-family houses at the lowest possible cost. The charges on capital for a home, at an interest rate of six percent, are estimated at about DM 50 per month.

But it is only living space that is a problem. Many workers are worried about the expenditure involved in stocking up with potatoes, vegetables, fruit, etc. for winter. Andreas Stihl would like, as the works council reports, to lend everyone a helping in the form a small contribution that is to be set off against possible dividend for the current year. A sum of DM 20 is envisaged for those workers who have earned less than DM 400 in September 1948. Unfortunately, a higher sum cannot be granted because circumstances force the company to plan cautiously.

The work council then plans an evening of entertainment in October in order to give everyone a few hours of enjoyment and relaxations. The boss is prepared to support the project with DM 10 per participant. However, he expresses his doubts as to whether the evening should be staged in view of the general economic situation, or whether one should not instead increase the sum of DM 20 planned as autumn assistance to DM 30 and do without the evening. In a vote held department-by-department the staff decides almost unamiously for the payment of the DM 10 per head, reports the work council. It thanks Mr. Stihl for the donation in the name of the workforce and requests that arrangements for the payouts be made soon. A Christmas bonus is then paid in December: 8.35 for every month worked in 1948, plus DM 7 for every year of service with the company. On top of that, every Stihler receives a bottle of wine as a Christmas gift.


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 15, 2008)

*A new product: Farm Tractor*

Times are difficult. The chainsaw business is going badly. Saws from earlier army inventories built during the war by Maschinenfabrik Stihl or by rivals – to Stihl drawings – are competing with new products. The company is working on new developments. Stihl looks for ways to better utilize capacities. He plans to build a small, lightweight farm tractor which is easy to use, inexpensive and versatile – also as a tool carrier. Development progresses well. It is pushed ahead by Stihl’s great enthusiasm and skill in the area of engine development. However, he is disturbed in his work when he hears that information about the new development is circulating outside the factory.

On November 24, 1948 he hangs the following notice on the board: I have heard that employees are talking in public about the current developments and tests, especially about diesel and tractor issues. We are ahead of the competition in our developments. Anyone who talks in public, in the bus, on the tram, etc. about ongoing trials and plans at the factory is disclosing trade secrets, and will damage the company and himself in the end. It is irresponsible to publish details of our new designs through idle chatter, bragging, etc. This could make all the effort, work and costs for trials meaningless. All employees are requested to maintain strict silence on everything they see and hear with regard to new plans and designs in the factory, and keep our business secrets under all circumstances. The management would regret having to respond to breaches of these instructions with instant dismissal. 

In the spring of 1949, the first ever technical support base for the maintenance and repair of chainsaws opens as a Stihl service in Freudenstadt in the Black Forest. Its task is to provide customers with technical support – to keep saws they bought running. The idea behind this is to offer service as closely to the customer as possible to create a confidence building relationship with the users of the products.

The planned lightweight tractor is finished in the same year. It is an all purpose tractor. The model designation is 140. It weighs a mere 750 kg. One particularly interesting feature is the air-cooled single cylinder two stroke diesel engine. It is a small powerhouse that delivers 12 HP, later 15 HP, at a maximum speed of 2,000 revolutions per minute. However, the development costs as well as jigs and tools for production of the tractor put an extraordinary load on the company. Appeals to economize are necessary. Construction of the new three-storey building to accommodate tractor production also costs money.

On August 15, 1949, Stihl writes to all department managers, engineers and foreman and the work council that he has noticed that spending has reached a level which is untenable for a healthy company, not on in the very strained financial situation we have at the moment, but even in normal times. Some extraordinary spending is necessary for the start of tractor production, in jigs and tools in particular. But we are now at a point where, with careful consideration, we can look at further purchases. However, especially the wear and tear on tools must be reduced to the required minimum through good order in the tool room and repeated reminders to handle them with care.


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 15, 2008)

The second crisis

And he adds another appeal: As tractor production has started and involves additional purchases, the expenditure for advertising, mail, freight, travel, the ever-increasing expenditures for office equipment, office maintenance as well as orders for office materials and paper have to be reduced to an absolute minimum. He then orders: With immediate effect, no order may be placed verbally, by telephone or in writing without my written consent. This measure also applies to the orders below DM 1.

All effors to save are not sufficient – the company slides into a dangerous crisis. By then the slump in orders for chainsaws has reached catastrophic dimensions. As a result, the turnover from saw sales no longer cover costs. At the same time, sales of tractors stagnate because of complaints: The engines are causing problems. It is quickly established that the oil pumps are the culprits. It takes two months to solve the problem. Not a single new tractor leaves the factory during this period. At the works meeting in November Andreas Stihl says: Had there been no complaints, there would now be 100 more tractors out there and the money received for them would be available. Payment for the Christmas bonus – which has become a normalcy over the years – is suspended. Wages and salaries cannot be paid in full for the time being. It is necessary to work short hours – 27 instead of the usual 40 hours a week. Employees work only three days a week, Monday to Wednesday. The short-time allowance for employees goes some way towards alleviating the loss of wages. Only the toolmaking shop and the testing department are excluded from working short hours. 

{more to come}


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh no.... will they survive???? :monkey:


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 15, 2008)

*Conciliation proceedings*

These measures do not, however, produce any fundamental improvement. Even the sale of the company property in Stuggart-Bad Cannstatt does not really help matters. The sales problems with saws, the break in tractor production, and the high charges from the development of the tractors result in the company, although otherwise sound, as Andreas stresses, becoming insolvent. On February 24, Stihl files a petition for institution of conciliation proceedings to avoid bankruptcy. They are opened on April 20, 1950. Working short hours is no longer enough, dismissals unavoidable. They are announced to the Department of Labor on March 4, 1950. The number of employees, which was 420 in April 1949, drops to 215 – its lowest level in the post-war years. 

Then the wind changes. Tractor production and sales pick up. In addition, export proves to be increasingly successful. This impresses the creditors and prevents the conversion of conciliation proceedings into bankruptcy proceedings. At the meeting of creditors on May 19, the proposal for a settlement is accepted with an overwhelming majority. The obligations assumed with the settlement proposal are to be fulfilled in six three-monthly installments of DM 68,000 each. The first installment is already due on August 19. In this context, Andreas Stihl writes to the work council: If we are up to the tasks lying ahead, the total disintegration of the company is a possibility that cannot be ignored.

Three month during the conciliation proceedings are a particularly difficult time for the family. On the one hand, Andreas Stihl does not exclude himself or his family from the economy measures. Whenever possible, every Mark goes toward maintaining the company. On the other hand, he seperates from his wife and moves to a small apartment a few houses away on the company grounds.

Mia Stihl reacts to the changes in an enterprising manner. She starts breeding chickens in order to be able to provide adequately for her children. The youngest, Gerhild and Rudiger, were born in 1941 and 1943, Eva and Hans Peter in 1935 and 1932.  Three of the children are fully integrated in the chicken breeding enterprise. Breeding starts on a small scale, but over the years the stock grows to about 2,000 chickens. The boys, especially the older son, Hans Peter, have to feed, water and clean out the pens. The younger daughter, Gerhild, is primarily responsible for the eggs, which Hans Peter, after counting, has to transport to Stuttgart. That is something he enjoys doing because he is allowed to use his mother’s car for the purpose.

All departments are back to working full time in October. The order situation has improved. One reason is a large order from abroad. Another is a one-man saw with gasoline engine that has been going through tests since 1949. It is the BL, the first one-man gasoline chainsaw. It weighs 16 kg, has a power output of 4.5 HP and is officially launched on the market in 1952. Furthermore, the company starts production of the Type 131 air-cooled two stroke diesel. Full employment is ensured for the coming months. The dismissed workers can be hired again. Things are looking up.


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 15, 2008)

The recovery of the company, which in 1950 produced a turnover of 1.4 million DM with about 370 employees, continues in 1951. In spring, however, there are difficulties during the pay negotiations between the employers’ association and the union. The union demands a 20 pfennig increase in hourly wages. That is equivalent to 15.5 percent relative to the agreed basic wage of DM 1.29 per hour for skilled workers. The agreed hourly wages of women workers would go up more than 21 percent. Employers are only prepared to offer an increase of 10 pfennings per hours. Neither side wants to give way. There is a threat of industrial action. After a strike ballot, the trade unions are ready to strike. The employers announce they will lock out workers if need be.

In order to avoid trouble in his own factory, Andreas decides to pay the increase recommended by the association as of April 1, 1951, which must be taken in account later when an agreement is reached. However, as he points out to his employees: This pay increase necessitates a monthly sum of about DM 3,577.50 for which there is no security. I do not know how to raise it without endangering the company with a price increase.

In spite of all the difficulties the wage agreement causes the company, which is still burdened by the conciliation proceedings, it succeeds tin coping with the pay increases. Furthermore, the settlement payments from the conciliation proceedings are made on time.

The preconditions for this are created by an interesting deal to export to the United States: The Maschinenfabrik in Neustadt not only manufacturers scratcher tooth chains for its own requirements. It also supplies the punched parts for such chains to the Mall Tool Company in the US Considering the exchange rate of DM 4.20 for a dollar at that time, the company makes good money.

On November 22, 1951, the Stuggart-Bad Cannstatt municipal court fules: Following fulfillment of the settlement, the conciliation proceedings against Andreas Stihl, manufacturer in Neustadt, sole owner of Andreas Stihl Maschinenfabrik, Stgt.-Bad-Cannstatt, Rosenaustr. 30 to 32, are set aside. Nevertheless, the company’s position remains difficult due to the after-effects of the reconciliation proceedings. Furthermore, competition is tough. All manufacturers are still struggling with the problem of old army saws clogging the m arket and hindering sales of new saws. 

The part of the company in Stuggart-Bad Cannstatt which had been sold in 1950, is closed in November. This is entirely in the interests of the concentrating efforts, since the two locations generate higher costs than one. The sole seat of the Maschinenfabrik Andreas Stihl is now Neustadt, District of Waiblingen, Badstrasse 169.

The BL one-man chainsaw mentioned above is launched in 1952. It allows new cutting techniques, such as plunge cutting, using the nose of the guide bar. Furthermore, production of the Type 131 / air-cooled two-stroke diesel engine commences. With a continuous output of 16 HP and a displacement of 760 cc, it weighs 95 kg and powers the Stihl-built lightweight tractor.

A gearbox for sawing ice is designed for the powerhead of the KS 43 developed and built for the German army. Such saws are used to cut ice from Riesser Lake for the Bobsleigh Worl Championships. A few years later, however, the production of the ice saw is stopped because it is unprofitable. 

{more to come}


----------



## jra1100 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Wheres the beef???s*

Ok Tom it has been a month since you have posted anything on the story that you promised us. I hate to be demanding, but you started this and now that you have us hooked you are holding out. I have no first hand knowledge, but I think this is how crack dealers work. Although I don't currently own a Stihl saw I am interested in the story of how they came about, and why they are arguably the best chain saw. Now if Demi has left that Ashton guy and taken up residence with you, then of course you are forgiven, and of course if you have had recent injury, especially to you hands, forgiveness goes without saying. Baring those conditions you are in the deep do-do if you don't continue the story forthwith. JR


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 14, 2008)

Ya Mr. Hall


----------



## Just Mow (Mar 15, 2008)

Brad, are you enjoying the book.


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 15, 2008)

jra1100 said:


> Ok Tom it has been a month since you have posted anything on the story that you promised us. I hate to be demanding, but you started this and now that you have us hooked you are holding out. I have no first hand knowledge, but I think this is how crack dealers work. Although I don't currently own a Stihl saw I am interested in the story of how they came about, and why they are arguably the best chain saw. Now if Demi has left that Ashton guy and taken up residence with you, then of course you are forgiven, and of course if you have had recent injury, especially to you hands, forgiveness goes without saying. Baring those conditions you are in the deep do-do if you don't continue the story forthwith. JR



Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Jr what happened was , uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, well ya see it seems that uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, anyway, it happened and I couldn't do anything about it. Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh it was awful but I survived so uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh if it don't happen again I can get back to the book. I'm not in the clear just yet, it uhhhhhhhhhhhhh may happen again, I'm on the look out for it and if it uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh happens I'll be ready this time, if not I can get back to the book. So no fear, uhhhhhhhhhhhh I'll be back to the book ASAP soon as I uhhhhhhhhhhh get past the uhhhhhhhhhhh,LOL

(your correct, I do need to get back on the book)


----------



## jra1100 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Bright spot*

Tom: I don't know you at all, but you are one of the bright spots of my day when I read your posts. There are others to be sure, and I am not going to start naming them, but you rank at or near the top. I know how much time this must take to copy the book, and am thankful that you are doing it, and all of those who know you personally sure think a lot of you, that is obvious. Just wanted you to know that someone who has only met you on-line is a fan also. Best regards JR


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 15, 2008)

jra1100 said:


> Tom: I don't know you at all, but you are one of the bright spots of my day when I read your posts. There are others to be sure, and I am not going to start naming them, but you rank at or near the top. I know how much time this must take to copy the book, and am thankful that you are doing it, and all of those who know you personally sure think a lot of you, that is obvious. Just wanted you to know that someone who has only met you on-line is a fan also. Best regards JR



Well Jr if you like reading some of my non-sense thats cool with me. I admit I try to have alittle fun on here. Some think I'm a meanie when I go to bat for Stihl but to them I say they deserve it,LOLOL, just kidding. 

I'll get back to the book hopefully this week-end, you are correct, I have been getting lazy. Course now with all this beauty I have, the doo, the soft southern sexy voice, and ample supple of luv muscle its hard for a man such as myself to stay focused on one thing, ok, I admit it, I'm a ho,LOLOL, gotcha. 

I'll get back to the book this week end if it kills me JR. For those nice comments of yours its the least I can do..


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 15, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well Jr if you like reading some of my non-sense thats cool with me. I admit I try to have alittle fun on here. Some think I'm a meanie when I go to bat for Stihl but to them I say they deserve it,LOLOL, just kidding.
> 
> I'll get back to the book hopefully this week-end, you are correct, I have been getting lazy. Course now with all this beauty I have, the doo, the soft southern sexy voice, and ample supple of luv muscle its hard for a man such as myself to stay focused on one thing, ok, I admit it, I'm a ho,LOLOL, gotcha.
> 
> I'll get back to the book this week end if it kills me JR. For those nice comments of yours its the least I can do..



O no not back to the book. Im sending you more dvd's


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 15, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> O no not back to the book. Im sending you more dvd's



Hey Jr wants more of the book so by Joe he's getting more of the book. Besides he speaks more highly of me than you so deal with it. Jr knows class when he see's it. He spots high moral fiber and realizes I'm no Bookerdog,LOLOLOLOL

(wanna cut a deal Booker, send that Lost set ya got,hehe)


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 15, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Hey Jr wants more of the book so by Joe he's getting more of the book. Besides he speaks more highly of me than you so deal with it. Jr knows class when he see's it. He spots high moral fiber and realizes I'm no Bookerdog,LOLOLOLOL
> 
> (wanna cut a deal Booker, send that Lost set ya got,hehe)



We might be able to arrange that. Of coarse you might have to talk highly about me. LOLOLOL

PM me you add. again I'll see what I can find.


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 15, 2008)

bookerdog said:


> We might be able to arrange that. Of coarse you might have to talk highly about me. LOLOLOL
> 
> PM me you add. again I'll see what I can find.



Whattttttttttttttt, I gotta talk highly of ya, grrrr. Now Booker you know I'm a man of high moral fiber, it wouldn't be like me to bare false wittness and talk highly of a cat such as you, I got my reputation to uphold man,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 


( I know your still watching that series so I won't bug ya till your done watching the whole series)


----------



## spacemule (Jun 19, 2008)

Get tired of typing?


----------



## csx7006 (Jun 19, 2008)

I want a copy of the boook to read while i am stopped at a FOB


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 19, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Get tired of typing?



No not really. I thought I'd be kind to you Space and slack off on one of the greatest success stories in the chainsaw world. I know you love them other brands and I know they really have no story to tell. Might say I felt your pain and gave you a break,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 19, 2008)

Well THALL ,I think we should let Eddie tell the rest of the story....  










He's Stihl#1 .........


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 19, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Well THALL ,I think we should let Eddie tell the rest of the story....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well Eddie surely knows more than I do about Stihl but getting him to tell it may be a task. Went and seen his collection a week or so ago. He wasn't lying, I will never catch him, grrrr,LOL. Did meet his wife and family, Eddie is a lucky man. He gave me a 361 that needed alittle attention. I brought it home and a hour or two later she's purring like a kitten. If ya reading this Eddie, thanks. The 036 is awaiting to come to ya, just need to know where to send it..


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 19, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Well THALL ,I think we should let Eddie tell the rest of the story....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, where ya been


----------



## Stihl #1 (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, guys I just had minor surgery on my left hand so I will add alittle to the story, but it will be the Reader's Digest condensed version.
Picking up where bcorradi left off:
Stihl was active in other countries before the war, and now goes after that business again. He reactivates contacts and directs sales to be made in Italy, Africa, AU, and also through Mall in the US. He has already been selling scratcher chain to Mall.
For the sales people to cross country lines in Europe, sometimes they have to be stopped and inspected for disease, and have to sit and wait for the results to come in. But eventually the effort to make sales in the surrounding countries pays off.
In 1953 a auger attachment is marketed for the BL. Another diesel engine is produced, at 25 hp.
The company now has about 350 employees. Stihl now owns about 500 patents for his design work. 
For all this to work and the export sales to continue to work well, Stihl explains to the staff that they must continue to be economic in costs, as it takes investment first to be able to make sales out of the country. He directs the staff to cut phone calls expense by a third, and start using post cards instead of letters where possible.
Stihl informs the staff that as Christmas approachs the bonus will not be as high as in years past, he states " at no other time has the struggle to survive been as hard as it is today."
The company is now 25 years old, but does not have a celebration to save the expense.
In spite of the hard times in the '50s, the company continues to push export sales development, and offer new models every year, so sales has something to talk about in the marketplace.
The BLK comes out, which stands for Gasoline, Light, Small, and is lighter than the BL.
The diesel engine line is broadened and offered on walk behind as well as ride on tractors. The diesel engines find their way to other markets in Europe for use on many different applications. They also begin export to S. America for use on pumps and other applications, and the importer for Argentina starts buying saws as well.
Stihl has also started a strong service network to provide after the sale support to end users.
Next will be the sales office started in the US.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 19, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Well THALL ,I think we should let Eddie tell the rest of the story....
> He's Stihl#1 .........





THALL10326 said:


> Well Eddie surely knows more than I do about Stihl but getting him to tell it may be a task. Went and seen his collection a week or so ago. He wasn't lying, I will never catch him, grrrr,LOL. Did meet his wife and family, Eddie is a lucky man. He gave me a 361 that needed alittle attention. I brought it home and a hour or two later she's purring like a kitten. If ya reading this Eddie, thanks. The 036 is awaiting to come to ya, just need to know where to send it..



Cool to see you both around!!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 19, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Cool to see you both around!!!!




Back at ya ole feller,


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 19, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Back at ya ole feller,



Back at you too


----------



## spacemule (Jun 19, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> No not really. I thought I'd be kind to you Space and slack off on one of the greatest success stories in the chainsaw world. I know you love them other brands and I know they really have no story to tell. Might say I felt your pain and gave you a break,LOLOLOLOL



First chainsaw and oldest chainsaw company is not a story to tell? ;-) opcorn:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 19, 2008)

spacemule said:


> First chainsaw and oldest chainsaw company is not a story to tell? ;-) opcorn:



Fair enuff, tell it, I'm all ears,hehehe


----------



## spacemule (Jun 19, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Fair enuff, tell it, I'm all ears,hehehe



I would, but I'm taking it easy on you, since I know you like that young company.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 19, 2008)

spacemule said:


> I would, but I'm taking it easy on you, since I know you like that young company.




Well gee that was quick, now where was I,LOLOLOL


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 19, 2008)

Well get to posting


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 19, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Cool to see you both around!!!!






Its all THALL's fault .......................


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 19, 2008)

Oops Dale using my Dolmar 7900........


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 19, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Its all THALL's fault .......................




That's cool, but Tom hasn't posted much lately either....


----------



## SAWITALL (Jun 19, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Its all THALL's fault .......................



Good to see you here


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 19, 2008)

Almost forgot this is a Stihl thread............Back on track now...



Gotta go cut some wood back later ..........Maybe......


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 20, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> That's cool, but Tom hasn't posted much lately either....



So true Sawrtroll, I've been slacking. Thing is sales have been rolling and I've been pretty busy. Sales usually they slack off a tad around June but not this year. Even with high gas prices and a sluggish economy our Stihl sales here at the store have increased quite alot over last year. 

I'll get back in here with ya and give you a hard time like old times soon as I get a breather around here,


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 20, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> So true Sawrtroll, I've been slacking. Thing is sales have been rolling and I've been pretty busy. Sales usually they slack off a tad around June but not this year. Even with high gas prices and a sluggish economy our Stihl sales here at the store have increased quite alot over last year.
> 
> I'll get back in here with ya and give you a hard time like old times soon as I get a breather around here,



LOL - you told me the story before - and Spike has a similar one - huge sales that is - good luck to both of you + Scott - when are you all going to team up, to dominate the right coast (leave the left one to Andy).......:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Stihl #1 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Stihl in the US*

Export to the US
Gordon T Williams and Harding Smith, of Tull Williams in New Jersey, approach Andreas and want to import Stihl saws to the US. Andreas agrees and the first shipment is 58 saws. Sales are slow, until after 1960 with the direct drive models becoming available.
Stihl registers the saw tooth logo as a trademark and starts developing brand awareness for the line. The steadily growing workforce begins to adopt this brand awareness as part of the Stihl company, and quality becomes a major source of pride among workers. The Stihl choir is founded at this time from the ranks of the workers, and continues to this day.
As sales increase the mechanization of the production process must be developed as well. A entire department is set up to focus on the engineering of the production lines and machine tool processes to speed up production and maintain the level of quality that the previous “craftsman” type production could maintain.
It took until 1964 to come up with a mechanized process for grinding chain teeth and assembly of saw chain. it had been done by hand before.
The production of saws, spare parts, accessories, and tractors and diesel engines has increased the workforce to over 600. Saw sales are down some, but diversification has allowed the company to stay busy and maintain sales and therefore jobs. 
In 1959 comprehensive sales training was organized. This is very advanced for the times. Dale Carnegie is hired to assist in sales force training.
The tractors were always Andreas favorite thing and he focused more attention on them than the saws, but the marketing folks tell him that a direct drive saw needs to be developed to take advantage of engine design progress and the chipper tooth chain that is now being used, instead of scratcher tooth. Andreas just wants to speed up the gear ratio on the BL, but is eventually persuaded to that a gearless saw is necessary. The point that sways him comes from the export market. Mainly from McCulloch and Homelite offering direct drive saws in the US. Thus the 1106 series saw begins development. It is designated a D 24, with a diaphragm carb, chipper chain, a new bar design and a chain lube pump. It is marketed as the Lightning in the US and the Contra in Europe. This saw was put heads up against the Solo Rex in Europe, which had been on the market for a year, but with a float carb and scratcher chain. The Contra takes off in Europe and sales grow at a double-digit rate.
This leads to market arguments: Solo says the Stihl saw will not out perform the Rex, and a neutral third-party test proves them wrong, and Dolmar contests the claim that Stihl is the largest manufacturer of saws in Germany. In court Stihl wins.
In the US the first Contas sold are very well received by end users, but there are reliability problems with con rods, crankshaft, and case failures. Andreas is visiting US dealers with Williams and Smith and is shown these failures by the dealers.
At a gala dinner meeting for dealers he remained very quiet, and when asked to speak surprised everyone by speaking from his heart “ I am surrounded by nobodies. I will fire them all and hire people from the street. At least they will do what I say. Maybe I should sell the whole business to McCulloch”. He said this in German, and nobody in the room understood him. So Mr. Guhl, his export director, translated for the all American group, by saying, “Welcome and thank you for coming. With good products and excellent distributors like you one day we will even beat McCulloch.”
Fortunately, Stihl did not carry out his threat, but did make sure the problems were quickly corrected, and the new version proved to be very reliable and out perform the competition. Mr. Guhl goes on to say ” Mistakes, even serious ones, are forgotten by the market, providing you acknowledge them.”
From this lesson Stihl would put new models through extensive trials, and if the unit could not be made to work well, it would not go to market.


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 20, 2008)

Good job Eddie............  








.


----------



## Stihl #1 (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks, Ultra,
It is interesting to me to see some of the history of the company and how it has become part of the corporate culture of Stihl today. The fact that Andreas was really bothered by the problems here with the Lightning, and did make things happen to improve it, and fortunately had people working for him that kept him from making rash mistakes, is evident today. The continuous improvement process is one aspect. It used to bug me that part numbers were always being changed and that one model of saw would have so many variations and changes as time went by, but now it makes a little better sense. If a part needs a change to make it better or more reliable, then it happens, never mind the confusion it may cause later down the road, it is worth it for the improvement of the saw. I know there are those that only gripe, and Stihl doesn't always get it right every time, but the corporate culture is to make a good product better, and the proof is there. Not just what happened with the early Contra models, but even the 044 or 066 that has evolved into the MS whatever today, shows how the product steadily improves over time. Despite the EPA stuff on mufflers I think the new MS 660 I have is a better built and engineered saw than the old early production 066 I restored last year. And the muffler is easy to do something about!


----------



## Just Mow (Jun 21, 2008)

Stihl #1 said:


> Thanks, Ultra,
> It is interesting to me to see some of the history of the company and how it has become part of the corporate culture of Stihl today. The fact that Andreas was really bothered by the problems here with the Lightning, and did make things happen to improve it, and fortunately had people working for him that kept him from making rash mistakes, is evident today. The continuous improvement process is one aspect. It used to bug me that part numbers were always being changed and that one model of saw would have so many variations and changes as time went by, but now it makes a little better sense. If a part needs a change to make it better or more reliable, then it happens, never mind the confusion it may cause later down the road, it is worth it for the improvement of the saw. I know there are those that only gripe, and Stihl doesn't always get it right every time, but the corporate culture is to make a good product better, and the proof is there. Not just what happened with the early Contra models, but even the 044 or 066 that has evolved into the MS whatever today, shows how the product steadily improves over time. Despite the EPA stuff on mufflers I think the new MS 660 I have is a better built and engineered saw than the old early production 066 I restored last year. And the muffler is easy to do something about!



Good post


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 20, 2008)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Stihl #1 (Jul 20, 2008)

OK, Mow, I get the hint!
I have started working on the vintage saw pile, and I have a mid '50s Ram with a Power Products AH47 apart for complete restoration, and a couple of David Bradley gear drives apart as well. I am thinking about a pic rebuild thread like the one I did on the 034, so either I work on saws or write from the book: decisions, decisions!
So here is a little more:

The Next Generation Joins the Company 
By 1959 there are 640 employees. They build 53 saws a day. They also build products like the two-stroke diesel as well as units like brushcutters, earth augers, and other accessories.
Andreas is 63 and asks 27 year old graduate engineer Hans Peter to join the company. He is working for a consultancy, and Andreas warns that he will sell if Hans peter doesn’t join him. Hans Peter did his graduate thesis on direct injection chainsaw engine design, in 1957. An actual engine was built and ran based on this design. He worked at Bosch for a while, then the consulting job for various companies, helping them modernize their manufacturing.
He says he always knew he would join his father sooner or later. There was no doubt about it.
His sister Eva has already been working with Andreas. No red carpet was rolled out for her; she had to prove her value and was given no preferential treatment. She started by opening and sorting the mail, and writing letters and dealing with customer complaints.
She quickly began to have influence as she saw opportunities to gather statistical info on production, marketing, and also became involved in advertising.
When Hans Peter joins the company, there is no extra space available, so he shares an office with Eva. He reflects that this was a historic moment for the company and that he and Eva continued to work closely and develop a great trust that he feels led to the great success the company experienced over the years.
By the middle of 1960 Hans Peter is in charge of Manufacturing and Design, and by 1963 Eva is in charge of the financial department.
Saw production goes up to 104 units a day by 1960, mostly due to the success of the Contra.
Investments in equipment and facilities allow production to be increased. By 1965 saw production is up to 130,000 units per year.
Annual sales volume triples in the first five years in which the siblings work at STIHL. The workforce grows to 1100 employees. Production processes continue to be improved, so fewer workers can make more units per day, which helps keep the cost per unit down and sales continue to increase.
STIHL now has about 50% market share in Germany for saws, and in some other countries STIHL has even better market share. It is believed that world wide STIHL has about 16% market share, putting them 3rd behind Homelite and McCulloch. Exports to the U. S. double every year.
The German economy is booming, and unemployment is zero, so to keep pace STIHL recruits from abroad, bringing in Italians, Spaniards, and Greeks, mainly for assembly line positions.
Andreas gives all four children an interest in the company. Hans Peter and Eva prove to their father that they can be trusted and are capable.
By the time Andreas dies in 1972, the company has 2500 employees, and builds 310,000 saws a year.


I find it sad that the great American companies are no more. Poulan, Homelite, and Mac all have taken the stock market route to volume sales and badge engineering, and that just goes to show how far-sighted Andreas was to keep the business in the family and privately held, which is still the case today.


----------



## J.Walker (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Stihl#1 for your post!

Enjoyed reading that Andreas had a passion for tractors too!


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 20, 2008)

Stihl #1 said:


> OK, Mow, I get the hint!
> I have started working on the vintage saw pile, and I have a mid '50s Ram with a Power Products AH47 apart for complete restoration, and a couple of David Bradley gear drives apart as well. I am thinking about a pic rebuild thread like the one I did on the 034, so either I work on saws or write from the book: decisions, decisions!
> So here is a little more:
> 
> ...




  Keep typing Eddie....


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 20, 2008)

Back on track    
opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 20, 2008)

Stihl #1 said:


> OK, Mow, I get the hint!
> I have started working on the vintage saw pile, and I have a mid '50s Ram with a Power Products AH47 apart for complete restoration, and a couple of David Bradley gear drives apart as well. I am thinking about a pic rebuild thread like the one I did on the 034, so either I work on saws or write from the book: decisions, decisions!
> So here is a little more:
> 
> ...




Oppppppppps Eddie, a slight correction. Andreas Stihl dies on 1/14/1973 at the grand old age of 76. 1971 was a major year for Stihl however. Stihl became the No. 1 selling brand of chainsaw in the world in 1971. Some 37 years later to this very day Stihl continues to remain the No. 1 selling brand of chainsaw in the world. Quite a feat by any standard. He lived to see his idea from a small bench in a tiny work shop at home become a worldwide brand and the top selling brand worldwide as well. 

The most amazing part and genuis of the Stihl story is Andreas Stihl himself. Would the modern chainsaws as we know them today have ever evolved without Andreas Stihl, the chances are good they would have not. His list of firsts and patents to prove them lead the way for all the rest to follow. Every chainsaw made today, regardless of brand, has some idea in it that came first from Andreas Stihl.

Proceed with the story Eddie. I like reading more than typing.....


----------



## jra1100 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Thanks*

I appreciate you taking the ball and running with it. Tom is obviously to busy getting rich selling Stihl that he can't take time to tell the story, more power to him, it is a great thing that he started. I kind of like this tag team approach to the story. I wonder if there are any books like it about Jred and Husky and Homelite and Mac. All the writers are to be congratulated for passing along a great story and a little more saw knowledge. JR


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 21, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Oppppppppps Eddie, a slight correction. Andreas Stihl dies on 1/14/1973 at the grand old age of 76. 1971 was a major year for Stihl however. Stihl became the No. 1 selling brand of chainsaw in the world in 1971. Some 37 years later to this very day Stihl continues to remain the No. 1 selling brand of chainsaw in the world. Quite a feat by any standard. He lived to see his idea from a small bench in a tiny work shop at home become a worldwide brand and the top selling brand worldwide as well.
> 
> The most amazing part and genuis of the Stihl story is Andreas Stihl himself. Would the modern chainsaws as we know them today have ever evolved without Andreas Stihl, the chances are good they would have not. His list of firsts and patents to prove them lead the way for all the rest to follow. Every chainsaw made today, regardless of brand, has some idea in it that came first from Andreas Stihl.
> 
> Proceed with the story Eddie. I like reading more than typing.....





opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 21, 2008)

jra1100 said:


> I appreciate you taking the ball and running with it. Tom is obviously to busy getting rich selling Stihl that he can't take time to tell the story, more power to him, it is a great thing that he started. I kind of like this tag team approach to the story. I wonder if there are any books like it about Jred and Husky and Homelite and Mac. All the writers are to be congratulated for passing along a great story and a little more saw knowledge. JR



I think there is one about Dolmar.

But as fas as Husky,Homelite,Mac and the others. No one knows who their daddy was,so it is hard to write a book on them.:jawdrop:


----------



## spacemule (Jul 21, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> I think there is one about Dolmar.
> 
> But as fas as Husky,Homelite,Mac and the others. No one knows who their daddy was,so it is hard to write a book on them.:jawdrop:



Mow, you look too much like Begley with that avatar.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 21, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> I think there is one about Dolmar.
> 
> But as fas as Husky,Homelite,Mac and the others. No one knows who their daddy was,so it is hard to write a book on them.:jawdrop:





*Bob McCulloch*




Biography
Robert Paxton McCulloch was born May 11, 1911, in Missouri. His grandfather, John I. Beggs, made his fortune by implementing Thomas Edison’s electrical powerplants in cities around the world, manufacturing and selling electric trolley cars, and founding Milwaukee’s public utility system. McCulloch, along with his two siblings, inherited his grandfather’s fortune in 1925.[1]

Two years after he graduated from Stanford University, he married Barbra Ann Briggs, whose father was Stephen Foster Briggs of Briggs and Stratton. His first manufacturing endeavor was McCulloch Engineering Company, located in Milwaukee, Wisconsin. There he built racing engines and superchargers. In his early 30s, he sold the company to Borg-Warner Corporation for US$1 million.[2]

McCulloch then started McCulloch Aviation; and, in 1946, he changed his company’s name to McCulloch Motors. Building small gasoline engines, his competitors included his in-laws and Ralph Evinrude. Evinrude led the market for boat motors, while Briggs and Stratton pulled ahead in the lawn mower and garden tractor market.


[edit] Chainsaws
It was the chainsaw niche that McCulloch dominated, beginning with the first chainsaw with his name on it, manufactured in 1948. McCulloch's chainsaw was used to cut frozen lake ice into large cubes as well as trees into lumber. By the next year, McCulloch’s 3-25 further revolutionized the market, with the one man, light weight chainsaw. [2]

In the 1950s, McCulloch started McCulloch Oil Corporation, which pursued oil and gas exploration, land development and geothermal energy.

In spite of Evinrude’s market lead, McCulloch continued to pursue McCulloch Motors’ quest for the outboard market during the next decade. This led him to Lake Havasu in search of a test site. McCulloch purchased 3,500 acres (14 km²) of lakeside property along Pittsburgh Point. In 1963, on the courthouse steps of Kingman, Arizona, McCulloch purchased a 26 square miles (67 km²) parcel of barren desert, that would become the site for Lake Havasu City. At the time it was the largest single tract of state land ever sold in Arizona[2], and the cost per acre was under US$75.

To spur the growth of the infant city, in 1964 McCulloch opened a chainsaw manufacturing plant in the new community. Within two years there were three manufacturing plants, with some 400 employees.[2]


[edit] Purchase of London Bridge
In 1968, McCulloch was searching for a unique attraction for his city, which eventually took him to London. By the early 1960s it was apparent that London Bridge was gradually sinking into the River Thames. It was decided that a new bridge would need to be built. Rather than raze the existing bridge, it was decided to put the historic landmark on the auction block.

When casting his bid for the bridge, McCulloch doubled the estimated cost of dismantling the structure, which was US$1.2 million, bringing the price to US$2.4 million. He then added on US$60,000, a thousand dollars for each year of his age at the time he estimated the bridge would be raised in Arizona[2]. His gesture earned him the winning bid.


Numbered stones can still be seen at London Bridge in Lake Havasu City, ArizonaIt took three years to complete the project. The structure was dismantled brick by brick, with each section marked and numbered, in much the same way the bridge was originally built. The granite pieces were stacked at the Surrey Commercial Docks, and then were shipped through the Panama Canal, to Long Beach, California. From Long Beach, the granite blocks were trucked inland 300 miles (500 km). Reassembly was done, matching the numbered stones and by filling in the area under the bridge with mounds of desert sand to support each arch as it was reconstructed.

The reconstructed attraction was officially opened on October 10, 1971, with a gala celebration. Opening day included an elaborate fanfare: fireworks, a parade, entertainment, and celebrities, such as Bonanza's Lorne Greene, and dignitaries such as the Lord Mayor of London. [2]

With the purchase of the bridge, McCulloch accelerated his development campaign, increasing the number of flights into the city. At the time, the airport was located on the island. The free flights to Lake Havasu lasted until 1978, and reportedly they totalled 2,702 flights, bringing in 37,000 prospective buyers.[2]

A popular, and implausible, urban legend is that McCulloch mistakenly believed that he was buying the more impressive Tower Bridge. The bridge had been heavily marketed by the London Council in an effort to sell it worldwide. Ivan Luckin, the council member that sold the bridge has always stated that London sold the bridge honestly.[1]


----------



## Stihl #1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Good stuff on McCulloch, Tzed.
Here is my next installment, but I will be on the road for a week so nothing much till then.

Let’s go Karting

Gordon T. Williams, the U. S. importer, wants a kart engine. The 1106 series engine from the Contra is converted to a racing engine. Hans Peter is excited about the technical challenge this poses. Investments are needed to get the development and special parts required to make the engine work in this application. Hans Peter goes to the U. S. for the first time in 1960 to do publicity for the kart engine as well as for saws. He races a STIHL kart engine and actually leads until it overheats and quits, but no bad advertising comes from this.
He stays involved in racing karts in Germany and other countries nearby, along with his BIL Willy Schetter. Hans Peter runs in the production class, and Willy does well in the racing class, getting second his first year at the national level, and first the next two years. While this make the STIHL brand well known in karting circles, it has little value for publicity for the rest of the product line. By 1963 the kart engine venture ends. Karting did not catch on well in Germany, and an Italian rotary valve engine comes out that is dominant on the race track. An entirely new engine would have to be designed and tested to keep pace, so the decision to pull out is made. Hans Peter notes that while the small production runs and low volume sales were not very profitable, the research on engine design and making more power is applied to the saw product line with very positive results.

The Company Changes

Hans Peter and Eva recognize that the company is still a crafts-man based firm, and they recognize the need to transform the business into a modern industrial company, so they implement cost to volume accounting, and modern bill of materials and engineering change systems to make steps towards progress, but slowly and carefully. To become a competitor at the international level, they ask their father to allow them to hire some college grads. The idea was to have a healthy mix of practical people and a staff of well educated business and science people as well. Cost accounting shows where they are profitable and where they need to change. This meant that cherished and long time products were stopped and production was concentrated on things that were doing well. It is noted that generational conflicts were avoided, as Andreas would listen to a well prepared argument for a change even though sometimes it was with a heavy heart that he allowed the change to happen, such as stopping production on the tractors.
A new hire business grad named Peter Wagener discusses having a flexible organizational chart that allows for more management staff as the company grows, so Hans Peter and Eva don’t end up being the chair of every department. This is to avoid the problems they have seen with other companies that start growing and hit a wall by sticking with old structures and personnel.
By 1968 they have recruited a data processing expert, and added expert market research and market planning people to the staff. A research department is now up and running.
Andreas is heard to grumble about the fact that Eva only hires college grads, but he continues to agree with the management practices Eva and Hans Peter suggest. They know that as the business grows and times change they must have more quality at the executive levels. This does cause some conflict with the long term employees that worked their way up the ladder into management without a degree, but no effort has ever been made to force anyone out. 
As the company grows, there is internal conflict between the new younger educated staff and the “old Guard”, but over time things get worked out and progress is made, by give and take on both sides. The staff keep the internal conflicts inside the company, with no need to go to labor court, and eventually the organization prospers and succeeds as a result.
The toughest decision Andreas faces is when Eva and Hans Peter confront their father with the fact that the tractors are losing money. He reluctantly agrees to focus all the company’s effort on the chain saw. As a result, all the resources that were used for the tractor and diesel engine products were now applied to the saw product lines, with continued growth. By 1964 they hire the 1,000th employee.


I will post some pics of the Kart engine and the tractor later, and the next chapter talks about Hans Peter going to see Robert McCulloch and the folks at Oregon chain.
TTFN


----------



## THALL10326 (Jul 21, 2008)

Alittle insight in what kind of boss was Andreas Stihl. According to story there was hardly an executive in the company he didn't fire at least once only to hire back shortly later on. 

When his export boss Reinhold Guhl wanted to get rid of a what he felt was a weak agent abroad he went to Stihl with the suggestion. Apparently a bad idea. Stihl reacted by telling Guhl he didn't want to see people like him anymore, get out of my sight. Guhl took it as he was fired and went home. Two days later Guhl's doorbell rang. Mrs. Guhl answered the door and there stood Andreas Stihl. Stihl asked if he could have a cup of coffee and walked in. Without mentioning what happened two days before Stihl turned to Mr. Guhl and said "you know we wanted to go to Switzerland on Thursday, we should really drive down on Wednesday evening. "We can then have a couple glasses of wine together and better prepare ourselves for the meeting". This was Stihl's way of rehiring Mr. Guhl which in turn made it easier for Mr. Guhl to accept 2 more firings later only to be hired back each time. 

Another example of Stihl the boss and his executives. He often held meetings that ran late into the night. Some company celebrations ran well past midnight and the boss, Andrea Stihl, showed his stamia. Come 8am he would be at the gate of the factory watching to see that those that had parited with him showed up for work on time. 

Though he was tuff on his executives he was not on his workers in the factory. He insisted that management under him never treat any worker with 
arrogance.

There were many instances when Stihl himself would go meet workers in the yard or at the work bench and discuss their pay one on one. If he felt the worker wasn't paid enuff he would tell them to go to the payroll office and tell them I personally said you will now get such and such per hour.

It appears Stihl had little mercy for his executives but showed alot of compassion for his workers in the factory and yard.


----------



## Just Mow (Jul 21, 2008)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## 596 Jason (Jan 26, 2009)

bump


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 26, 2009)

596 Jason said:


> bump



Someone whispered in my ear, hey they brought the Stihl story back up, go reply.

Another part, lets jump to last year. 2008 was a year of layoffs and hardships for companies all over the world. Stihl on the other hand had another year of growth, no layoffs, nope, they were and still are hiring. The other major manufacture of chainsaws, Stihls only major competitior, laid off 960 employees. What this proves is the Stihl model of doing business works.

Another note of interest. Its said Stihl does not sell online and to a degree that is true. However in a varied way they do indeed sell online. They have set up thier website with a new feature that will take the customer to their nearest Stihl dealer. That customer can inquire with that dealer through e-mail and make a buying decision without leaving the comfort of his home. He does have to come get his purchase but the decision to buy was done online. The customer can inquire about anything with his nearest dealer all online. A feature that works. I've made many Stihl sales with this feature from Stihl's website. The dealer himself has to get up to snuff and make use of this feature. Not all dealers use it and they have no idea what they are missing out on, more sales. Who says there's more than one way to skin a cat, ME. There's more than one way to sell online too..


----------



## belgian (Jan 26, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Not all dealers use it and they have no idea what they are missing out on, more sales. Who says there's more than one way to skin a cat, ME. There's more than one way to sell online too..



Heys you Master, don't overdo it now you hears... You make it look as a future where there's no more need of a backroom or a slick salesguy with a terrible a-c-c-e-n-t to sell them Stihl saws.... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 26, 2009)

belgian said:


> Heys you Master, don't overdo it now you hears... You make it look as a future where there's no more need of a backroom or a slick salesguy with a terrible a-c-c-e-n-t to sell them Stihl saws.... :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL, no fear Brother Belgian. When they e-mail me I always reply and try my best to answer all their questions. I sold a saw last week to a guy that had sent several e-mails from the website. When he came in I didn't know who he is and he didn't know I was the guy answering his e-mails. I sold him what he wanted and he goes btw, I'm Bob, the guy that was e-mailing this place. I go I'm Tom, the guy that was answering your e-mails. He goes so you do it all huh, I grinned and said ya dayummmmmmmmm right, he laffed and had a good time getting his saw. 

That website thing works great I tell ya. True they still have to come get what they want in person but, they are getting swooned in the e-mails by yours truely. Almost as good as the backroom selling but without the ball bat and head locks and wrestling matches,LOLOLOL


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 26, 2009)

*Hey ..........Get back to the story .......*


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jan 26, 2009)

This chapter of Stihl may have been told before.

I was talking to dealer on the phone Jan. 23 2009.
He told me they had received their first China made Stihl. (hedge trimmer)

It had been said here on AS before about the China plant, but it's product's
would be for the China market. Don't seem that is so.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm getting on TWP's site and ask a bunch of crazy saw questions.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 26, 2009)

04ultra said:


> *Hey ..........Get back to the story .......*



It will be years before the story concludes man. I've run em out of Leesburg, I got the Husky dealer sending his saws sales over to me so I don't mind him. If things go as I plan I'm gonna run em out the entire country, the competition that is:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 26, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> I'm getting on TWP's site and ask a bunch of crazy saw questions.....:hmm3grin2orange:




Go ahead, you will get a bunch of crazy replies,LOLOLOL


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 26, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Go ahead, you will get a bunch of crazy replies,LOLOLOL



I was thinking a ear full of cussin'.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 26, 2009)

Trigger-Time said:


> This chapter of Stihl may have been told before.
> 
> I was talking to dealer on the phone Jan. 23 2009.
> He told me they had received their first China made Stihl. (hedge trimmer)
> ...




Good post there. I'm watching that very closely. Should I get a unit in made in China they are gonna have to almost break my fingers to order another one of that unit. All dealers are free to sell what they want. I myself do not want to sell a unit made in China. Many dealers will do exactly what I plan on doing, simply not carry that unit. Zama is bad enough without dealing with an entire unit made overthere. Seems all the manufactures are in the game overthere but if the dealers refuse to order them they will have to sell them overthere, I think,yikes, grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Urbicide (Jan 26, 2009)

Trigger-Time said:


> This chapter of Stihl may have been told before.
> 
> I was talking to dealer on the phone Jan. 23 2009.
> He told me they had received their first China made Stihl. (hedge trimmer)
> ...



That just doesn't seem right. I wonder what the next Chicom Stihl product to be imported here will be?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 26, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> I was thinking a ear full of cussin'.:biggrinbounce2:



I've never cussed at work. Holy schit the sky is falling here all the sudden, I hear thunder, what hell is going on,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 26, 2009)

:arg: :arg: :arg: :arg:


*Mr.Hall ............Back to the story *


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 26, 2009)

04ultra said:


> :arg: :arg: :arg: :arg:
> 
> 
> *Mr.Hall ............Back to the story *



I'm drinking Folgers at the moment and thinking about going out for ta ta's, the story will take years, the Folgers shant wait,hahahaha


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 26, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> I've never cussed at work. Holy schit the sky is falling here all the sudden, I hear thunder, what hell is going on,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## scotclayshooter (Jan 26, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> I'm drinking Folgers at the moment and thinking about going out for ta ta's, the story will take years, the Folgers shant wait,hahahaha



Between Folgers could you do a serial number for Minnt

112739640 024AV which clutch drum/rim kit?

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=87282

Cheers Tommy
Tommy....


----------



## joatmon (Jan 26, 2009)

*and ..... here is the rest of the story*



THALL10326 said:


> Good post there. I'm watching that very closely. Should I get a unit in made in China they are gonna have to almost break my fingers to order another one of that unit. All dealers are free to sell what they want. I myself do not want to sell a unit made in China. Many dealers will do exactly what I plan on doing, simply not carry that unit. Zama is bad enough without dealing with an entire unit made overthere. Seems all the manufactures are in the game overthere but if the dealers refuse to order them they will have to sell them overthere, I think,yikes, grrrrrrrrrrrrr



{scene from the Stihl gulag for training and re-education}

322 lb. German weightlifter: Oh Mr. Hall. Have another drink of the creamsicle kool-aid. There, feel better now?

Tommie: No?

322 lb. German weightlifter: Have another long, cool drink. You feel now like selling the special overseas units now?

Tommie: No?

322 lb. German weightlifter: Have another long, cool drink, Mr. Hall. You feel now like selling the special overseas units now?

Tommie: No?

322 lb. German weightlifter: Ah, I'm going to pour this tepid Folgers of yours right down zee drain.

Tommie: No, please, no?

322 lb. German weightlifter: Perhaps my American friend should reconsider, no?

Tommie: No, never?

322 lb. German weightlifter: Mr. Hall. You see this sharp, precision, German made safety pin I'm holding to your, how you say, Demi doll?

Tommie: Well, let me think here a minute, dayuuuuuum, that pin is sharp and well made.

322 lb. German weightlifter: Mr. Hall, are you ready now to sell the new, mehrere sagen?

Tommie: No? Can I speak with father joat?

322 lb. German weightlifter: So, you think that worthless, scoundrel, poor excuse for a human being, father joat can help you?

{due to the voilent nature of Mr. Hall's beating, we must cut away}


----------



## volks-man (Jan 26, 2009)

Urbicide said:


> That just doesn't seem right. I wonder what the next Chicom Stihl product to be imported here will be?



thLee-sixRy-two


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 26, 2009)

joatmon said:


> {scene from the Stihl gulag for training and re-education}
> 
> 322 lb. German weightlifter: Oh Mr. Hall. Have another drink of the creamsicle kool-aid. There, feel better now?
> 
> ...



You can turn the camera's back on now boys, my beating up that big guy is over now. Teach him to mess with us corn fed boys,haha

Joat can you give that big bloat a ride to the doctor, a few hundred stitches and he'll be fine, I'll wipe up the blood, teeth and skin off the floor,hehehe


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 26, 2009)

scotclayshooter said:


> Between Folgers could you do a serial number for Minnt
> 
> 112739640 024AV which clutch drum/rim kit?
> 
> ...



024AV, lets see. 7 tooth .325 kit-1121-007-1001
8 tooth .325 kit-1121-007-1002
7 tooth 3/8 Picco kit-1121-007-1004
8 tooth 3/8 Picco kit-1121-007-1005
7 tooth 3/8 kit-1121-007-1035
Take ya choice.....

Serail number really isn't worth looking up for a saw that old. Its 20 years out of warranty....


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 26, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> 024AV, lets see. 7 tooth .325 kit-1121-007-1001
> 8 tooth .325 kit-1121-007-1002
> 7 tooth 3/8 Picco kit-1121-007-1004
> 8 tooth 3/8 Picco kit-1121-007-1005
> ...



What are the options on a 028 ????


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 26, 2009)

04ultra said:


> What are the options on a 028 ????



Alot. next...


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 26, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Alot. next...



028 3/8 .050 ????


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 26, 2009)

04ultra said:


> 028 3/8 .050 ????



Hmmm, 

7 tooth 3/8 kit-1118-007-1007

The .050 is gauge, doesn't matter with the sprocket kit, just on chain and bar..


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 26, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> 7 tooth 3/8 kit-1118-007-1007
> 
> The .050 is gauge, doesn't matter with the sprocket kit, just on chain and bar..



Hmmmmmmm....................I was under the impression you only can go .325 on 028's


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 26, 2009)

04ultra said:


> Hmmmmmmm....................I was under the impression you only can go .325 on 028's





8 tooth .325 kit-1118-007-1005
7 tooth .325 kit-1118-007-1004

028's do best with a .325 7 tooth set up. Nice saw...


----------



## teacherman (Jan 26, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> LOL, no fear Brother Belgian. When they e-mail me I always reply and try my best to answer all their questions. I sold a saw last week to a guy that had sent several e-mails from the website. When he came in I didn't know who he is and he didn't know I was the guy answering his e-mails. I sold him what he wanted and he goes btw, I'm Bob, the guy that was e-mailing this place. I go I'm Tom, the guy that was answering your e-mails. He goes so you do it all huh, I grinned and said ya dayummmmmmmmm right, he laffed and had a good time getting his saw.
> 
> That website thing works great I tell ya. True they still have to come get what they want in person but, they are getting swooned in the e-mails by yours truely. Almost as good as the backroom selling but without the ball bat and head locks and wrestling matches,LOLOLOL



To say nothing of the tepid Folgers.....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## hoss (Jan 26, 2009)

04ultra said:


> Hmmmmmmm....................I was under the impression you only can go .325 on 028's





Hey Tommy, how bout a 10 pin 3/4" pitch sprocket for an 090?


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 26, 2009)

hoss said:


> Hey Tommy, how bout a 10 pin 3/4" pitch sprocket for an 090?



Hmmmmmmmmmm don't have any numbers for such a beast. 7 tooth -1106-640-2015 but you know how parts go for that saw, good luck.....


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 26, 2009)

Any Zebra parts ??


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 26, 2009)

04ultra said:


> Any Zebra parts ??



Fraid not. I got a complaint last week for not having a Husky parts. I was told well "where in the hell am I suppose to get it". I said try a Husky shop, not a Stihl shop. He got the message and cooled his jets. Gonna sell that man a saw real soon, he was ticked he couldn't find a bar anywhere for his saw..


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 26, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Good post there. I'm watching that very closely. Should I get a unit in made in China they are gonna have to almost break my fingers to order another one of that unit. All dealers are free to sell what they want. I myself do not want to sell a unit made in China. Many dealers will do exactly what I plan on doing, simply not carry that unit. Zama is bad enough without dealing with an entire unit made overthere. Seems all the manufactures are in the game overthere but if the dealers refuse to order them they will have to sell them overthere, I think,yikes, grrrrrrrrrrrrr



Quality is not of concern at this plant. It is run by Stihl Inc the same way the other plants are ran. The only product you will see from here are some homeowner models. 

Now, Back to the story


----------



## Woodie (Jan 27, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Almost as good as the backroom selling but without the ball bat and head locks and wrestling matches,LOLOLOL





teacherman said:


> To say nothing of the tepid Folgers.....:greenchainsaw:



Or the sodomy.






.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 27, 2009)

joatmon said:


> {due to the voilent nature of Mr. Hall's beating, we must cut away}




Hell's bells. I knew I shoulda got cable.






.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 27, 2009)

Woodie said:


> Or the sodomy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was laying in my bed dead to the world. I was in deep sleep dreaming of fields of daises, springtime mellow breezes, on top of the world. Then it hit me, I smell a rat. Sure enuff its you, I shoulda known. The only thing you know about sodomy is everything about sodomy, not surprising to me at all,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Woodie (Jan 27, 2009)

*Tom's description of his dream:*



THALL10326 said:


> I was in deep sleep dreaming of fields of daises, springtime mellow breezes, on top of the world.



*Tom's dream:*










.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 27, 2009)

Woodie thats a wild green hat ya wearing there, hows the beer ole boy,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Woodie (Jan 27, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> I was in deep sleep dreaming of fields of daises, springtime mellow breezes, on top of the world.



Or perhaps *these *were the 'daisies' you were dreaming of:


----------



## Woodie (Jan 27, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Woodie thats a wild green hat ya wearing there, hows the beer ole boy



It's a shame we can't get YOU to wear a hat:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 27, 2009)

You type pretty good one handed while holding a beer in the other, then again it is coming from your favorite spout,LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

I'm going back to bed Woodie, keep drinking and keep away, I hate to shoot you on such a cold nite,hehehehe


----------



## Woodie (Jan 27, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> You type pretty good one handed while holding a beer in the other, then again it is coming from your favorite spout,LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> I'm going back to bed Woodie, keep drinking and keep away, I hate to shoot you on such a cold nite,hehehehe




Sleep tight, ya heathen...





.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 27, 2009)

It ain't purty watching an old man like Tom get beat up so. . .


----------



## joatmon (Jan 27, 2009)

spacemule said:


> It ain't purty watching an old man like Tom get beat up so. . .



Space,

You must have missed a class in that fancy law school. Look at the bu$ine$$ potential.

Tryin' to help,

Joat


----------



## scotclayshooter (Jan 27, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> 024AV, lets see. 7 tooth .325 kit-1121-007-1001
> 8 tooth .325 kit-1121-007-1002
> 7 tooth 3/8 Picco kit-1121-007-1004
> 8 tooth 3/8 Picco kit-1121-007-1005
> ...



Cheers Buddy we were thinking the clutch drum changed at some point ao the serial no might have been important


----------



## Philbert (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks guys for a great (if drawn out) post of A.S. on A.S.

Philbert


----------



## brinkwolf (Jan 27, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Awww but where is the stock holders. You bring up a good point though. Peter Stihl said recently the board works and speaks on behalf of the family. He said as well that Stihl will remain as his father intended, family runned and owned.



Until, like I said in another post they start buying and selling thru the Chinese like everyone else will be doing in the future.

I don't care who they are they will succomb to the all mighty dollar. It is cheaper to have the Chinese make their saws and sell them at the same prices they do now(more profit). Of course Stihl will probably be the last to succomb when the Chinese finally get their manufacturing down right. But they will do it, you will see.


----------



## 74craig (Jan 27, 2009)

brinkwolf said:


> Until, like I said in another post they start buying and selling thru the Chinese like everyone else will be doing in the future.
> 
> I don't care who they are they will succomb to the all mighty dollar. It is cheaper to have the Chinese make their saws and sell them at the same prices they do now(more profit). Of course Stihl will probably be the last to succomb when the Chinese finally get their manufacturing down right. But they will do it, you will see.



That's a scarey post,and i hope it dose'nt come true!Alot of stuff sure has went that way.


----------



## Urbicide (Jan 27, 2009)

brinkwolf said:


> Until, like I said in another post they start buying and selling thru the Chinese like everyone else will be doing in the future.
> 
> I don't care who they are they will succomb to the all mighty dollar. It is cheaper to have the Chinese make their saws and sell them at the same prices they do now(more profit). Of course Stihl will probably be the last to succomb when the Chinese finally get their manufacturing down right. But they will do it, you will see.



The almighty dollar isn't so mighty right now. Wait until the Chinese start selling Stihl clones themselves and by-passing Stihl. They don't give a rat's azz about copyrights, intellectual rights, human rights, and patents.


----------



## brinkwolf (Jan 27, 2009)

Urbicide said:


> The almighty dollar isn't so mighty right now. Wait until the Chinese start selling Stihl clones themselves and by-passing Stihl. They don't give a rat's azz about copyrights, intellectual rights, human rights, and patents.



Well Stihl(the main company) doesn't deal in dollars either. Point is it will be cheaper once the Chinese get their sh-t together to have them build them. And yes alot has gone that way.......


----------



## joatmon (Jan 27, 2009)

brinkwolf said:


> Well Stihl(the main company) doesn't deal in dollars either. Point is it will be cheaper once the Chinese get their sh-t together to have them build them. And yes alot has gone that way.......



BW,

I do not wish to pick a fight with you, but this statement is so far fetched that it must not go unchecked. Look at Stihl's sales in the USA, their plants in the USA and tell me how they don't deal in dollars.

Peace,

Joat


----------



## HolmenTree (Jan 28, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Well let me get this striaght. Now according to these Acre quotes Stihl is still the first, Dolmar made their first single man saw is 1952, and then J-red is 1954. OKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK I GOT IT,LOLOL



Just going back to post #403. Someone forgot to check out Mike Acres site on Norway's 1948 Jo-Bu Senior as the first one man saw into production. At 38 lbs,125cc. 7,300 were sold. No not the 1950 Stihl BL as 1st, 1952 Dolmar CP as 2nd or the Jonsered in 1955 as 3rd[Nowegian Comet built the semi diesel in 1949 then sold to Jonsered in 1954/55]. It looks to me the 1950 Stihl BL was copied from the Jo-Bu Senior!! Check out Acres specs [125cc, 35-38 lbs]
Norway's Jo-Bu built and sold the first one man saw,1948. Also check out on Acres site on the Jo-Bu Junior sold in 1952. At 23 lbs., 76 cc and 40,000 of those were sold.


----------



## HolmenTree (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Good info there Home!*

I never heard of that saw you made mention of.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 28, 2009)

spacemule said:


> It ain't purty watching an old man like Tom get beat up so. . .



Woodie beats me up alright but not how you think and no I'm not pimping him out to you, he's all mine,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 28, 2009)

brinkwolf said:


> Until, like I said in another post they start buying and selling thru the Chinese like everyone else will be doing in the future.
> 
> I don't care who they are they will succomb to the all mighty dollar. It is cheaper to have the Chinese make their saws and sell them at the same prices they do now(more profit). Of course Stihl will probably be the last to succomb when the Chinese finally get their manufacturing down right. But they will do it, you will see.



You may be right. Right now 69% of all Stihl made is made in the USA at Va Beach. The other 31% is built elsewhere around the world, mainly Germany.
They are still expanding at the Va Beach complex and they are still hiring there, still running 24/7. That in itself shines compared to other companies failing bigtime all over the world. I don't see them leaving Va Beach anytime soon. The Chinese may well be more growth and not a way to build things at lower cost. Thats a huge market in China, billions of people. I hope they cater to them with that stuff made there and not here. When they start downsizing in Va Beach instead of expanding there I'll beleive it, till then I'm not to concerned about it...


----------



## joatmon (Jan 28, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> You may be right. Right now 69% of all Stihl made is made in the USA at Va Beach. The other 31% is built elsewhere around the world, mainly Germany.
> They are still expanding at the Va Beach complex and they are still hiring there, still running 24/7. That in itself shines compared to other companies failing bigtime all over the world. I don't see them leaving Va Beach anytime soon. The Chinese may well be more growth and not a way to build things at lower cost. Thats a huge market in China, billions of people. I hope they cater to them with that stuff made there and not here. When they start downsizing in Va Beach instead of expanding there I'll beleive it, till then I'm not to concerned about it...



Tommie,

Ya know,

They manufacture Elvis CDs in China.

They manufacture Brylcream in China.

They roast and grind Folgers in China.
























































Gotcha,

Joat


----------



## HolmenTree (Jan 28, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> I never heard of that saw you made mention of.



Hello Tom. I thought I'd get a response to this. There are good pictures on Mike Acres site on the Jo-Bu Junior and Senior. I have the book I bought from Baileys "Chainsaws A History". A Canadian David Lee wrote it with help from Mike Acres. The Norwegian Comet company was interesting, thats where Swedish Jonsered got their start building saws after they bought out Comet. The 1949 Comet diesel was only 19 lbs , it ran in any position and after being dunked in a barrel of water it could still be started , something the gas powered electric ignition saw couldn't do.


----------



## HolmenTree (Jan 28, 2009)

Norwegian company Jo-Bu sold saws in the US starting in 1967. In 1978 Electrolux bought them out along with Husky, Jonsered and Partner. The last Jo-Bu sold was the model 949 in 1982 which Jonsered later rebadged as a Jonsered 490. The Jo-Bu plant in Drobak,Norway today still makes guide bars and other parts for Jonsered and Husqvarna.


----------



## rube2112 (Jan 28, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> 2007 is history now and 2008 begins. However history itself remains one of the most interesting topics of all time. Millions spend countless hours everyday researching history. That said I'm gonna start 2008 off on AS with a history lesson on one man, the man of Stihl, Andreas Stihl himself. This thread is for those of you that come to read and never seem to post, I know there are many of you. You've seen plenty of fun, non-sense and wealth of information on this site. You've seen the sometimes bitter brand wars and fun and play wars over chainsaws of all things. This thread is for mere reading for those interested in more than chainsaws. This is about one mans life long work that gave us what we know today as the modern chainsaw we all enjoy arguing about, fussing about and sometimes even agreeing about. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> Andreas Stihl was born 11/10/1896 in Zurich. His father was a small time trucker/farmer and his mother was a orphan. Having strained relations with his father Andreas Stihl leaves his parental home at a young age. He obtains his leaving certificate from primary school in Switzerland and goes to live with relations in Germany. He attends secondary school in Singen am Hohentwiel, then grammar school in Dusseldorf-Oberkassel.
> ...



Hmmm.........I'm wondering what the odds are of Stihl's dad being a trucker in 1896. Robb


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 28, 2009)

HolmenTree said:


> Norwegian company Jo-Bu sold saws in the US starting in 1967. In 1978 Electrolux bought them out along with Husky, Jonsered and Partner. The last Jo-Bu sold was the model 949 in 1982 which Jonsered later rebadged as a Jonsered 490. The Jo-Bu plant in Drobak,Norway today still makes guide bars and other parts for Jonsered and Husqvarna.



That is true, but they sold saws in Canada before 1967, I believe - the Tiger.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 28, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Ya know,
> 
> ...



Joat shames on ya, times are hard now days and you just used half a page to say a few words, shames on ya,hehe

I know China makes just about everything sold in the USA but that don't mean I'm gonna sell it for em. I will if I have no other choice but long as I got an option what goes outta here hopefully won't say Made in China. Dealing with Zama is bad enuff. Maybe I'll send those folks overthere a note, Build It And They Will Come, Come Right Rack,LOL

I admit its probly a losing battle but I tant gonna to be happy about it, thats for sure,


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 28, 2009)

rube2112 said:


> Hmmm.........I'm wondering what the odds are of Stihl's dad being a trucker in 1896. Robb



Good point. According to the story him and his pappy didn't get along very well..


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 28, 2009)

RUMPELSTIHLSKIN......so LB comes back after months off this thread and what ?:monkey: :monkey: :monkey:


----------



## joatmon (Jan 28, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Good point. According to the story him and his pappy didn't get along very well..



Tommie,

Duuuuuh! He lied to his son about being a truck driver.

Joat


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 28, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Duuuuuh! He'll lied to his son about being a truck driver.
> 
> Joat



opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## rube2112 (Jan 28, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Duuuuuh! He'll lied to his son about being a truck driver.
> 
> Joat



duuuuuuh.....I think your missing the point. Truck drivers?...1896? I think not
Robb


----------



## Urbicide (Jan 29, 2009)

rube2112 said:


> duuuuuuh.....I think your missing the point. Truck drivers?...1896? I think not
> Robb



Since they stihl used horses a lot back then, I'd say the old man must have been a Teamster.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## HolmenTree (Jan 29, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> That is true, but they sold saws in Canada before 1967, I believe - the Tiger.



My book says the 1960 Jo-Bu D94 Tiger at 23lbs[10.5 kg] with 18" b/c included , 93cc,4.8 hp and all position Tillotson carb.Then the more powerfull 1964 Tiger S at 5.5 hp.
Yes you are correct about the Canadian connection before 1967. I did some tree removal for a local retired Norwegian doctor last summer, and he told me a story about when he first moved to Canada in the early 1960's he landed in Montreal and spent some time there in medical school.One day he came upon some Italians who were trying to cut down a tree in front of their restaurant. They had a Jo-Bu Tiger. He could see they couldn't get it started and they had no idea how to use it, he joked to them that Italy has no trees and Italians shouldn't be running chainsaws. He offered to cut the tree down for them seeing he had experience running them in Norway on his fathers farm. The tree came down with no problems and for payment the Italians gave him the saw! Business was good again for the restaurant with the tree gone and their sign was in full view.
I wasn't sure if the doctor was telling the truth or not, until he brought the Jo-Bu Tiger outside from his garage,still like brand new with a Jo-Bu authorized Montreal dealer sticker on the top cover.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 29, 2009)

HolmenTree said:


> Just going back to post #403. Someone forgot to check out Mike Acres site on Norway's 1948 Jo-Bu Senior as the first one man saw into production. At 38 lbs,125cc. 7,300 were sold. No not the 1950 Stihl BL as 1st, 1952 Dolmar CP as 2nd or the Jonsered in 1955 as 3rd[Nowegian Comet built the semi diesel in 1949 then sold to Jonsered in 1954/55]. It looks to me the 1950 Stihl BL was copied from the Jo-Bu Senior!! Check out Acres specs [125cc, 35-38 lbs]
> Norway's Jo-Bu built and sold the first one man saw,1948. Also check out on Acres site on the Jo-Bu Junior sold in 1952. At 23 lbs., 76 cc and 40,000 of those were sold.





HolmenTree said:


>





HolmenTree said:


> Hello Tom. I thought I'd get a response to this. There are good pictures on Mike Acres site on the Jo-Bu Junior and Senior. I have the book I bought from Baileys "Chainsaws A History". A Canadian David Lee wrote it with help from Mike Acres. The Norwegian Comet company was interesting, thats where Swedish Jonsered got their start building saws after they bought out Comet. The 1949 Comet diesel was only 19 lbs , it ran in any position and after being dunked in a barrel of water it could still be started , something the gas powered electric ignition saw couldn't do.



This also fits very well with other info I have - Good job again! :yourock:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Duuuuuh! He lied to his son about being a truck driver.
> 
> Joat



Well that explains why they didn't get along,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joatmon (Jan 29, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Well that explains why they didn't get along,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Tommie,

What ever happend to the Florida Fruit Of Tommie's Loins? NewGuy

Joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 29, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> What ever happend to the Florida Fruit Of Tommie's Loins? NewGuy
> 
> Joat



Well not really sure. I tried to stir the boy in the right direction and he up and took off. I figure he's in prison somewhere in the country. Probably Bubba's boy now, I say oh well,haha


----------



## Philbert (Aug 14, 2009)

*Another Recounting of STIHL History*

Too long to post, but worth a read.

http://www.fundinguniverse.com/company-histories/Andreas-Stihl-AG-amp;-Co-KG-Company-History.html

Philbert


----------

